# Gateway FX laptop Series Thread *mods and upgrades*



## shifty22123

This thread is dedicated to all gateway FX series laptop owners for support and also a few tips and tricks as we get them.

*Base Specs:*

Genuine Windows VistaÂ® Home Premium (32-bit or 64-bit)
IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ 2 Duo Processor (PM965 chipset = socket P @ 667mhz or 800mhz) and (PM45 chipset = Socket P with 800mhz or 1066mhz)
3072 or 4096MB 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM or 4096MB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM
250GB/320GB 5400rpm Serial ATA hard drive w/ 8MB cache2
17.0" Ultrabright TFT Active Matrix (1440 x 900 - 1920 x 1200 max. resolution)
FX Design with Copper Core Accent
IntelÂ® PM965 Chipset and NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® Go 8800GTS with 512MB of GDDR3 discrete video memory or PM45 Chipset with NVIDIA GeForce 9800GTS with 1024MB of GDDR3
8x Multi-Format Dual Layer DVDRW with DVD-RAM featuring Labelflashâ„¢ Technology3
Integrated 1.3 Megapixel Web Cam
*
MSRP: $1250 - $2999 (Prices may differ from stores and online retailers**)*

*Reviews:

*Review 1

*Drivers:*

P-6831

P-6860 - Also used for P-6831 64-bit drivers

P-171S FX

P-171X FX

P-172XL FX

P-7811 FX

*Video Card Drivers*

32-Bit

64-Bit

*Tips & Tricks:*

*Reassigning the Hot-Keys*

Quote:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEMCurrentControlSetControlMo bilePCHotStartButtons1]
*"ApplicationPath"=""C







rogram FilesWindows Media Playerwmplayer.exe""*
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEMCurrentControlSetControlMo bilePCHotStartButtons2]
*"ApplicationPath"=""C







rogram FilesWindows Media Playerwmplayer.exe""*
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEMCurrentControlSetControlMo bilePCHotStartButtons3]
*"ApplicationPath"=""C







rogram FilesCyberLinkPowerDVDPowerDVD.exe""*
*

Overclocking the GPU:*

Use Nvidia System tools to overclock

OR

Use *Ntune* to overclock

*Overclocking the CPU:*

Not possible unless you have a Intel Extreme Chip

*BIOS Update* - From Gateway support themselves

"Please follow the below steps for performing BIOS update.
1.MAKE SURE THAT YOU HAVE INSERTED A BLANK FLOPPY DISK OR CD / DVD INTO YOUR DRIVE.}
2.Download the self-extracting file and save it to your desktop.}
3.Once the download completes, double-Click on the file name, and follow the instructions to extract all the files to a floppy disk or cd / dvd. 
4.Copy all the extracted files to floppy or cd / dvd. 
5.Leave the floppy disk or cd / dvd in the drive, and reboot your computer. 
6.The system will boot to the floppy or cd / dvd and short flash utility will take place--DO NOT INTERRUPT THIS PROCESS 
7.When the update process is finished you will see an A:> prompt at the bottom of the screen. It is very important to wait until the process completes. 
8.Please eject the floppy disk or cd / dvd and then restart your system by pressing the power button. 
9.At this point you have successfully flashed your systems BIOS.

"

Bios update file

*Upgrade guide*

Guide 1

Guide 2

Gateway User guides
*
COMPLETE DISASSEMBLY GUIDE for all 17" FX notebooks:

*PDF file download*

Dissasemble Videos

CPU replacement*

Guide

*Hardware Upgrade options:*

*CPU option:* Any socket P mobile cpu will work. (Will list all members setup to the bottom)

*Ram options:* Any DDR2 667mhz will work. I recommend getting a second 2GB stick.

*Hard Drive option:* Going raid with the OEM hard drive you will need something like the stock Western Digital ( Serial ATA 150 8MB cache) . For the best performance I recommend 2 x 200GB 7200rpm 16mb Serial ATA 300 drives.

*Performance per drive*

Single 250GB 5400rpm Drive

Single 200GB 7200rpm Drive

Dual 250GB 5400rpm Drives in Raid0

Dual 320GB 7200rpm Drives in Raid0

*Members Setups:
*
*1.) Johnksss:* Gateway P-6860 FX / 1 x 320GB + 1 x 160GB / 4GB 667mhz ram / Intel C2D X9000 @ 3ghz / 8800m GTS / Vista X86 - 3Dmark06 = 11017
*
2.) cHIEFM:* Gateway P-7811FX / 1 x 320GB 5400rpm / 4GB 1066mhz DDR3 ram / Intel C2D X9100 @ 3.06ghz / 9800m GTS / Vista X64 - 3Dmark06 = 10575

*3.) ANTEC:* Gateway P-6860FX / 2 x 320GB 7200rpm Raid0 / 4GB 667mhz DDR2 / Intel C2D T9300 @ 2.53ghz / Geforce 8800m GTS / Vista X64 - 3Dmark06 = 10033
*
4.)* *Shifty22123*: Gateway P-6831FX/ 400GB 7200rpm Raid0/ 2 x 2GB 667mhz ram/ Intel C2D X7800 @ 3ghz/ 8800m GTS 512 @ (618/920) / Vista X64 - 3Dmark06 = 9896
*
5.) SnowSurfer:* Gateway P-6831FX/ 500GB 5400rpm Raid0/ 2x 2GB 667mhz ram/ Intel C2D T9300 @ 2.5ghz/ 8800m GTS 512 @ (620/920) / Vista X86 - 3Dmark06 = 9810

*6.) Emmanuel:* Gateway P-6860 / 200GB Seagate Momentus / 2 x 2GB 667mhz ram / Intel C2D T9300 @ 2.5ghz / Geforce 8800m GTS 512 @ (600/900) / Vista X86 - 3Dmark06 = 9646*5.) stevegel:* Gateway P-6860 FX / 320GB 5400 RPM Raid 0 / 4GB 667mhz ram / T7700 @ 2.4ghz / 8800m GTS / Vista X64 3Dmark - 8688

*7.) Burrbit:* Gateway P-6831FX / 250GB 5400rpm / 3GB 667mhz DDR2 / Intel C2D T9300 @ 2.53ghz / Geforce 8800m GTS / Vista X86 - 3Dmark06 = 8092
*
8.) BxAlbo1:* Gateway P-6831FX/ 250GB 5400rpm/ 3GB 667mhz ram/ T5450 @ 1.66ghz/ 8800m GTS/ Vista X86 - 3Dmark06 = 7288
*
.) A-E-I-Owned-You:* Gateway P-7805u/ 320GB 7200rpm HDD/ 4GB DDR3 1066mhz/ Intel P8400 @ 2.26ghz/ Geforce 9800m GTS 1GB/ Vista X64
*
.) Xecuter2:* Gateway P-6831FX/ 500GB 5400rpm Raid0/2 x 2GB 667mhz ram/ T9300 @ 2.5ghz/ 8800m GTS/ Vista X64

*.) FallenFaux:* Gateway P-171X FX / 240GB 7200rpm Raid0/ 2 x 2GB 667mhz ram/ T8300 @ 2.4ghz/ 8800m GTS/ Vista X64

*.) Cometman:* Gateway P-6831FX / 250GB 5400rpm/ 3GB 667mhz ram/ T5550 @ 1.86ghz/ 8800m GTS / Vista X86

*.) cchalogamer:* Gateway P-6860 FX / 2 x 320GB 5400 RPM Raid 0 / 4GB 667mhz ram / T9300 @ 2.5 / 8800m GTS / Vista X64


----------



## shifty22123

Hope this will help a few people out. If you have this laptop. Post your specs and I'll add it to the thread


----------



## sohail99

Wow!!!







Awesome thread!! lappy looks awesome too!!










Gateway is truly honoured!!









You should put a link to this thread in ur sig!!









Maybe someday, I'll be on the *Member Setups* list too!!!









Rep + for such an awesome thread!!


----------



## shifty22123

Will do..Just ran 3Dmark 06 and got 9500


----------



## sohail99

Wow, wow, wow!!!























what else can i say!!!


----------



## Suigi

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the 965xM chipsets are limited by hardware to DDR2-667.
I don't think a BIOS upgrade would unlock DDR2-800.
That being said...ENVY.


----------



## shifty22123

May be. It's one of the latest motherboards released by Intel and has 800mhz fsb support. I just read about it on another forum where a crucial rep made the comment about the bios update


----------



## BxAlbo1

What types of raid are possible in this laptop?

I heard it's software RAID, and it supports 0, 1, and a combination of both.

Also, if i were to put 4gb of ram in here, and i stuck with the 32bit os for now, would i see _any_ improvement even though windows doesnt address all 4gb?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1* 
What types of raid are possible in this laptop?

I heard it's software RAID, and it supports 0, 1, and a combination of both.

Also, if i were to put 4gb of ram in here, and i stuck with the 32bit os for now, would i see _any_ improvement even though windows doesnt address all 4gb?

The raid is Intel Matrix raid which is a hardware rad with both Raid 0 and 1

When I upgraded to 4GB my vista rating went from 4.6 to 5.0 in Vista X86


----------



## sohail99

Hey man!! can u include this in the thread! -
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...ml#post3384865

^*Found this awesome guide yesterday*!!!









*Also about the DDR2 800MHz RAM support*!! -
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...ml#post3384805

Add a little color to the headings!!














(will look nice!







)

Thanks


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sohail99* 
Hey man!! can u include this in the thread! -
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...ml#post3384865

^*Found this awesome guide yesterday*!!!









*Also about the DDR2 800MHz RAM support*!! -
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...ml#post3384805

Add a little color to the headings!!














(will look nice!







)

Thanks









Cool...thanks man


----------



## BxAlbo1

They should really sticky this thread lol.


----------



## shifty22123

Lol...Maybe

I'm trying to decide if getting 2 x 200GB 7200rpm hard drives would be worth it. My current drives are pretty fast though, but just something I wouldn't mind having. What do you guys think?


----------



## sohail99

Well! u'll definitely see decreased loading times for games nd stuff!!
















Here's a review for some 7200RPM drives!!







- http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/sto...-hdd-7200.html

*Seagate Momentus 200GB 7200RPM* review - http://www.techwarelabs.com/reviews/...omentus-200gb/

*Hitachi Travelstar 200GB 7200RPM* review - http://www.reviewlab.net/2007/10/01/...200-hd-review/

Lol!! WD should offer 2.5" Raptors!!!









[Dunno! but i guess ^rpm = ^ temps!! (just a guess!!







lol!)]

*About the Gateway thread* -

Found some guides!! - http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2008/GodzillaFX/2905977R/2905977Rul.shtml

The most awesome is the component replacement one!!







lol!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Snowsurfer

Here is mine Gateway P-6831 FX T9300, 2 x 250 gb HDD, 4GB RAM, 512 8800 GTS, Vista 32bit, OC'ed GPU, 3DMark06 1280x800 http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1203229049
2008-02-01_151803.png


----------



## shifty22123

Very nice...What did you have your gpu clocked to? I ran mine the other day and only got 9300 but my cpu score was 2500 though


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Dang. Guy I know through a friend has this laptop. $1250 for this badass machine. 8800 and 3GB of RAM?!

I need one of these, appraisals on my rig?


----------



## shifty22123

Haha...I sold my complete spider rig with AMD quad, 4GB ram and 2900XT to buy this laptop! I still think it's money well spent


----------



## shifty22123

Ok...I ran 3Dmark06 again and got 9727. Almost got 2600 for my cpu score but I think my GPU clock isn't where it should be









http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14


----------



## Bonz(TM)

That sounds pretty good considering I score almost 5k on my CPU score and only 12.5k total


----------



## shifty22123

Agreed. Just weird that snowsurfer gets 9810 with a lower cpu score then I do


----------



## Bonz(TM)

This laptop makes me wanna sell my desktop and go portable! Just carrying a powerhouse PC with you everywhere...


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
This laptop makes me wanna sell my desktop and go portable! Just carrying a powerhouse PC with you everywhere...

Haha...I got it because I got tired of moving it between home and college


----------



## shizdan

these are such sexy laptops...i am thinking about getting one at bestbuy but i already have a good rig


----------



## Snowsurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Agreed. Just weird that snowsurfer gets 9810 with a lower cpu score then I do









Thats strange, I thought you would be over 10000, my OC 620/920 maybe each GPU has different abilites? What driver are you using? I'am using 169.09.


----------



## shizdan

hows the gaming performance?


----------



## BxAlbo1

Here are some benches someone posted in another forum, along with some others.


----------



## shizdan

+rep thanks


----------



## Snowsurfer

Here are some for World in Conflict http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1203448374
2008-02-19_121130.png


----------



## shifty22123

Gaming on these babies are awesome! Almost on par with my Phenom and X2900XT

My driver is the 169.61 version. Will try your driver and see if there is any improvement


----------



## shifty22123

Updated the 3Dmak scores in OP...Snowsurfer is no 1









Edit: I installed the 169.09 driver and my scores are lower now. My cpu score is just under 2600 but I got 9600 this time









http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14


----------



## shifty22123

Laptop is only $1199.99 @ bestbuy now

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1195599780039


----------



## Snowsurfer

Maybe the strip setting for RAID 0 needs adjusted, which setting are you using? Your rig should stomp mine. I did lose 100pts switching from the stock driver to 169.09 but the games run much better. Noticed you beat me in every test except Firefly Forest, your score in that is unusually low in that test, plus my SM 2.0 score is higher.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowsurfer* 
Maybe the strip setting for RAID 0 needs adjusted, which setting are you using? Your rig should stomp mine. I did lose 100pts switching from the stock driver to 169.09 but the games run much better. Noticed you beat me in every test except Firefly Forest, your score in that is unusually low in that test, plus my SM 2.0 score is higher.

Ye..It's mostly my SM 2 that's causing my low scores. I'm running a 64kb raid0 if that's what you are looking for.

I installed the 174 driver and now my SM 2 is better but my SM3 is way down







Darn it


----------



## Snowsurfer

Did you try the clock settings I was using, 620/920, if you get the time try them and see what score you get. Wonder if the 128 setting would be better than 64.


----------



## shifty22123

Yeah man. Tried 620/920 for the last 4 runs on different drivers but none even breaks 9700. I guess it's all good for now.

I wonder since the gpu has reduced pixel pipelines or ristricted whatever you call it, if they can be unlocked. Just imagine a mobile gpu wih the same pixel pipelines as a desktop gpu


----------



## BxAlbo1

I'm so pissed, I have to wait till later this week to get the P-6831!!








By then its sure to be sold out at BB.


----------



## shizdan

im uneasy about getting this....Im seeling My asus a7t for 800 tommorow so then ill have around $2,300 but i already have a gaming computer so i duno if its worth the buy


----------



## Xecuter2

my specs are in sig. I love the lappy and am on it now, in class of course








This can do everything my desktop can, and is portable. All games except crysis will play 100% maxed. I get 8500 with stock clocks on my upgraded cpu/gpu combo. cpuuuz http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=312705


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 







my specs are in sig. I love the lappy and am on it now, in class of course








This can do everything my desktop can, and is portable. All games except crysis will play 100% maxed. I get 8500 with stock clocks on my upgraded cpu/gpu combo. cpuuuz http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=312705


Can you get all the drivers to work on Vista 64?

How does it run in 64bit compared to 32bit?


----------



## Xecuter2

All the drivers work perfect, I think it runs much better, 32 bit was dragging for me for some reason, especially right after boot. I have had no issues with 32 or 64 really and have been taking it to class with me every other day and using it as my main pc until today.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
im uneasy about getting this....Im seeling My asus a7t for 800 tommorow so then ill have around $2,300 but i already have a gaming computer so i duno if its worth the buy

Well...If you are not going to use it and play games and do pc stuff on your desktop it would not be as good idea to spend so much money, but if you use a laptop much and move around a lot between home and college for instance you will find that it's well worth it. Desktop performance for when your desktop isn't there

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1* 
Can you get all the drivers to work on Vista 64?

How does it run in 64bit compared to 32bit?

So far I've seen a pretty good X64 driver support for this laptop. Will try it myself in a few weeks. Like Xecuter said...It may even improve performance


----------



## shifty22123

BTW...Just something to think about

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=219991

Xecuter2: Do you have a 3Dmark06 score you would like to add to the OP?


----------



## shizdan

yea i guess as soon as i get the $800 from selling my laptop ill pick up this lappy...that is if the deal still stands, if not then i will pass the laptop up


----------



## Xecuter2

It will end Sunday most likely, normal pricing is 1350 if it does not get hjacked to 1700 again. I will get a 3dmark tomorrow for ya, I don't feel like turning it back on haha.


----------



## shizdan

ok thanks


----------



## Snowsurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
BTW...Just something to think about

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=219991

Xecuter2: Do you have a 3Dmark06 score you would like to add to the OP?

I was wondering if you could run PCMark05 http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1106 and HDtune http://www.hdtune.com/ I think it would be interesting to compare systems, plus see what they can do. Thanks man, I have 2 Hitachi 200gb 7200's I'am thinking of installing.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowsurfer* 
I was wondering if you could run PCMark05 http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1106 and HDtune http://www.hdtune.com/ I think it would be interesting to compare systems, plus see what they can do. Thanks man, I have 2 Hitachi 200gb 7200's I'am thinking of installing.

Man...I want to do the exact thing. Got one already in my old laptop but need to buy another one which I don't have the money for right now.

Will run those in a second


----------



## shifty22123

PcMark05

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=13

HD tune


----------



## richard220

Just picked up my P-6831FX from BB this past week. My T9300 should be arriving in the mail tomorrow. I have installed CPU's before, but never on a laptop. I know retail desktop CPU's come with a thermal paste factory installed. Will the same be true for the T9300 retail? If not, where can I locally purchase thermal paste? Any of the big name stores carry it?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richard220* 
Just picked up my P-6831FX from BB this past week. My T9300 should be arriving in the mail tomorrow. I have installed CPU's before, but never on a laptop. I know retail desktop CPU's come with a thermal paste factory installed. Will the same be true for the T9300 retail? If not, where can I locally purchase thermal paste? Any of the big name stores carry it?

Not sure, but I don't think you will get any with it. I usually buy AS5 at my local micro center. Besides them you will find other brand in places suck as best buy to office depot


----------



## Xecuter2

Forgot about this.. Powering on for 3dmark







Results in 10 or so.
Also, my tube of as5 exploded new years eve during some "activity"







so yea, now using dynex paste from best buy on everything and it actually works well.
**8471 mark stock clocks on everything using .29 drivers**


----------



## Snowsurfer

Here are some harddrive comparisons......... http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1203707407
Bench.jpghttp://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=66580&stc=1&d=12037074 07
HDTune_Benchmark_Hitachi_HTS722020K9S.pnhttp://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=66581&stc=1&d=12037074 07
hdiu9 RAID 0 WD 250.jpgg .........I have 2 Hitachi 200gb 7200s which will be set up in RAID 0 soon and will post results. Thanks shifty for your RAID 0 results.


----------



## shizdan

i want one so bad but i just got hacked and somebody stole about $700 from me


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
i want one so bad but i just got hacked and somebody stole about $700 from me

Darn...that sucks man.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowsurfer* 
Here are some harddrive comparisons......... http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=66579&stc=1&d=12037074 07
Bench.jpghttp://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=66580&stc=1&d=12037074 07
HDTune_Benchmark_Hitachi_HTS722020K9S.pnhttp://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=66581&stc=1&d=12037074 07
hdiu9 RAID 0 WD 250.jpgg .........I have 2 Hitachi 200gb 7200s which will be set up in RAID 0 soon and will post results. Thanks shifty for your RAID 0 results.

I think your links are a little messed up because I don't see your PCmark results







That Hitachi is so close to my raid setup...it will totally smoke mine once you get the second one installed


----------



## hatedbymani

Gateway fx deal @ bestbuy Sale:$1,199.99 in store only


----------



## richard220

Anyone else installed T9300 and have CPU temps? Installed mine yesterday and have been keeping an eye on temps to make sure everything is OK. Here are the current temps...

Idle: Temps hover aroung 40C
Under 100% load (20 minute test): Max temp 59C Average 52C

GPU hovers around 45C - no load. This seems higher than I previosuly remembered, but it appears it share the same heatsink as the CPU. If the CPU is operating at a higher temp now, then does it make sense that the GPU might be slightly effected also?

Do there temps seem the be within the normal ranges?


----------



## shifty22123

Those temps are about what mine are


----------



## Xecuter2

My temps are about the same, though I don't think the gpu and cpu share the same sink, the other thing under the cpu sink area is the north bridge. The gpu exhaust is to the side and the cpu's is to the top of the lappy.


----------



## Snowsurfer

Mine idles at 31cAttachment 66715 Here is 2 200gb Hitachi 7200rpm RAID 0. The minimum held steady at 76.5 till the trailoff at the end.







Attachment 66716


----------



## Snowsurfer

Ok ran PCMark05 and scored







Attachment 66730

Attachment 66731


----------



## shifty22123

I got me a 2nd 7200rpm hard drive aswell









Will install it with Vista X64 in the next couple of days


----------



## Gynn

I bought one of these from BB had to get the floor model as these soldout like instantly when they went on sale. I had to have my dad buy one for me back in michigan and ship it out to Hawaii.

What should be the first thing I should do to upgrade this if anything is needed? Looks like the processor speed stock is slow @ 1.67. I see people getting T9300, how much would that run me and is it worth doing? The hard drive is only 5400 rpm's and my desktop is 10k rpm's do they make 10k for laptops or should I just look for a 7200?

Never upgraded a laptop before only desktop's, but I will be going on deployment here in march so if I need to upgrade stuff I need to do it soon.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Snowsurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gynn* 
I bought one of these from BB had to get the floor model as these soldout like instantly when they went on sale. I had to have my dad buy one for me back in michigan and ship it out to Hawaii.

What should be the first thing I should do to upgrade this if anything is needed? Looks like the processor speed stock is slow @ 1.67. I see people getting T9300, how much would that run me and is it worth doing? The hard drive is only 5400 rpm's and my desktop is 10k rpm's do they make 10k for laptops or should I just look for a 7200?

Never upgraded a laptop before only desktop's, but I will be going on deployment here in march so if I need to upgrade stuff I need to do it soon.

Thanks,
Sean









The T9300 is nice but the stock cpu does well in gaming, T9300 is around $340, get a 2nd HDD to put in the empty drive bay, a WD250gb scorpio to match the stock drive and set them up in RAID 0, then get a 2gb ram stick to replace the lone 1gb stick. Do a clean Vista install with the provided disk, burn a driver disk first through the Gateway recovery center and last up grade the gpu driver, http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/ and you should have a smoking machine!


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gynn* 
I bought one of these from BB had to get the floor model as these soldout like instantly when they went on sale. I had to have my dad buy one for me back in michigan and ship it out to Hawaii.

What should be the first thing I should do to upgrade this if anything is needed? Looks like the processor speed stock is slow @ 1.67. I see people getting T9300, how much would that run me and is it worth doing? The hard drive is only 5400 rpm's and my desktop is 10k rpm's do they make 10k for laptops or should I just look for a 7200?

Never upgraded a laptop before only desktop's, but I will be going on deployment here in march so if I need to upgrade stuff I need to do it soon.

Thanks,
Sean









The best and most worth it upgrade would be upgrading the cpu. People buy the T9300 because it's new technology but they are way overpriced atm. I would get a T7500 or T7700 as they tend to go a lot less and give you real good performance.

As for a hard drive...there is no 10K rpm drives for laptops but dual 7200rpm drives in raid0 would perform just as fast. I have 2 x 5400rpm drives and they do me just fine









Another thing you might want to consider is getting a second 2GB ram stick to replace the 1GB stick with as it increases the ram's performance to have 2 sticks of the same size.

*Edit*...Snowsurfer neat me to it


----------



## BxAlbo1

YES I JUST ORDERED IT!!! Picking it up tomorrow at Bestbuy!


----------



## BxAlbo1

Also i thought i'd share this.

Some guy took his FX apart and took pictures of the mainboard.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/gall....php?photo=502
http://forum.notebookreview.com/gall....php?photo=503

The 8800m GTS is soldered in.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1*


Also i thought i'd share this.

Some guy took his FX apart and took pictures of the mainboard.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/gall....php?photo=502
http://forum.notebookreview.com/gall....php?photo=503

The 8800m GTS is soldered in.


Congratulations on the buy. The 8800GTS is integrated and no upgrade options...probably why it so much less then others. You still won't need a upgrade for a long time though


----------



## shifty22123

Oh yeah...I just installed 2 x 200GB 7200rpm 16mb cache Hitachi hard drives and Vista X64. Will see how it compares


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Oh yeah...I just installed 2 x 200GB 7200rpm 16mb cache Hitachi hard drives and Vista X64. Will see how it compares










Awesome, be sure to tell me how it runs on x64!


----------



## shifty22123

Ok...Raid with these babies are fast I tell ya.



With same overclock as 32bit I got 9896 with Vista x64

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

any one know if Gateway will be releasing th P series in the UK


----------



## BxAlbo1

FINALLY GOT THIS BABY!!

Wow this thing is a work of art. Did any of you notice the obscene amount of bloatware preinstalled on this thing?

You can add me to list. Im gonna run 3dMark06 once i get this clean install out of the way.

And as for these models coming to the UK, I wouldnt be surprised if they do eventually. I'm guessing you guys are gonna have to wait a bit however.
Heres a link. http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2008/01...gts_notebook/1


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1* 
FINALLY GOT THIS BABY!!

Wow this thing is a work of art. Did any of you notice the obscene amount of bloatware preinstalled on this thing?

You can add me to list. Im gonna run 3dMark06 once i get this clean install out of the way.

And as for these models coming to the UK, I wouldnt be surprised if they do eventually. I'm guessing you guys are gonna have to wait a bit however.
Heres a link. http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2008/01...gts_notebook/1

I didn't even see what it came with. Once I got it I popped in the new cpu, ram and hard drive and installed Vista all over on my first startup


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1* 
FINALLY GOT THIS BABY!!

Wow this thing is a work of art. Did any of you notice the obscene amount of bloatware preinstalled on this thing?

You can add me to list. Im gonna run 3dMark06 once i get this clean install out of the way.

And as for these models coming to the UK, I wouldnt be surprised if they do eventually. I'm guessing you guys are gonna have to wait a bit however.
Heres a link. http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2008/01...gts_notebook/1

i god i really hope they do release the P series in the UK as i want either the GatewayÂ® P-171S FX Edition or the GatewayÂ® P-171X FX Edition


----------



## BxAlbo1

BSOD! :swearing:

WHYY?!!









I swear i have the worst luck.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1* 
BSOD! :swearing:

WHYY?!!









I swear i have the worst luck.









Have you re-installed vista yet?

Added you to the list btw. Will edit your entry as your upgrades come in


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Have you re-installed vista yet?

Added you to the list btw. Will edit your entry as your upgrades come in









Yes i have, i downloaded the modified nvidia driver 169.09 and recovered the rest of the drivers from the gateway cd. this is the info for my bsod...

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

STOP: 0x000000D1 (0x00000078, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x8E4351F2)

fwpkclnt.sys - Address 8E4351F2 base at 8E431000, Datesamp 4549b2f6

I read somewhere that this is a error that happens when in the process of installing zonealarm.

EDIT: just did a system restore and so far so good! i hope this thing doesnt go haywire again because i'd hate having to return it after going through the hassle of settung it up.


----------



## shifty22123

Wierd...I just did a windows update so that windows downloaded and installed the correct drivers for me and then had the 169.69 driver running for vista X86


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Wierd...I just did a windows update so that windows downloaded and installed the correct drivers for me and then had the 169.69 driver running for vista X86

Yea i made a backup of the gateway drivers and apps before reinstalling the OS. i did update a few drivers afterwards using Windows update. Btw where did you get 169.69? I couldnt find it on www.laptopvideo2go.com

Is it worth it atm to upgrade from 169.09?


----------



## shifty22123

My bad...it was 169.61

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...howtopic=17288

I always use the latest version as they tend to be faster when you need them to be such as gaming. Bust Playing Assassins Creed in DX10


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
My bad...it was 169.61

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...howtopic=17288

I always use the latest version as they tend to be faster when you need them to be such as gaming. Bust Playing Assassins Creed in DX10









and the modified inf?









edit: my bad its on the site


----------



## shifty22123

Let me know how it goes once you are finished updating it and started playing some games on it


----------



## BxAlbo1

Just ran 3dMark06 with the 169.61 drivers. Everythings stock with no OC on anything.
This is the best pic i can get (im not really used to this program, only used it twice and this is the free version if that makes a difference)

I may need to clean up my drivers a bit though. I tried using driver cleaner but it didnt work for some reason so i had to uninstall it through device manager.

EDIT: I got a link to my score









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5524454

And heres a Gpu-Z Screenshot I took.


----------



## shifty22123

Yes...it looks like a what you should get. Make sure yourr power settings is set to performance mode as it will reduce your cpu and gpu clock speeds


----------



## BxAlbo1

Yea i have it going on high performance. Im gonna see if i can oc it a bit and break 7000 at least.







Its gonna be a while till i upgrade the hardware.

Btw whats a safe typical oc and temp for this gfx card? What should i use to check the temps?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1* 
Yea i have it going on high performance. Im gonna see if i can oc it a bit and break 7000 at least.







Its gonna be a while till i upgrade the hardware.

Btw whats a safe typical oc and temp for this gfx card? What should i use to check the temps?

I use Ntune to oc and check temps on my video card. A typical safe overclock is 620 on core and 920 on memory.

You can also use everest to check your temps


----------



## BxAlbo1

I just scored 7158 on 3dMark06 with an OC at 575/875. I set the clocks at 620/920 but the status indicators were red on NV Monitor view. The highest I can go without it turning red is 605/915 (its yellow on this setting) so im gonna run 3dMark06 again with those settings. I'll post a link in a little bit.


----------



## BxAlbo1

3dMark06 -7198 @ 605/915

I tryed running it at a slightly higher clock but i got 7193 so i guess i was still within that margin of error. I hate being so close to 7200 lol. is there any way to OC the shader clock?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1* 
3dMark06 -7198 @ 605/915

I tryed running it at a slightly higher clock but i got 7193 so i guess i was still within that margin of error. I hate being so close to 7200 lol. is there any way to OC the shader clock?

Not sure...As you overclock the core clock speed the shader goes up, but at a certain point it will reach it's maximum and then start going lower again

Your score is set to private so I can't view it


----------



## Emmanuel

nVMonitor doesn't mean $hi7, it reports voltage correctly, the color coding is nothing to worry about. Heck, sometimes stock settings are reported as yellow/red lol.


----------



## BxAlbo1

Haha i guess ill just perform the stability tests just to make sure. And yea i just made my score public.

Btw does the core clock matter more than memory clock on 3dmark06?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1*


Haha i guess ill just perform the stability tests just to make sure. And yea i just made my score public.

Btw does the core clock matter more than memory clock on 3dmark06?


I think so...It may be the reason why your lower overclock gets a higher score in 3dmark


----------



## BxAlbo1

With some more OC'ing i was able to get 7274 with an OC of 640/940. I think im gonna give my computer a rest from 3dMark for the time being lol.


----------



## shifty22123

Very nice score...Will update the OP as soon as I get back from taking my stupid socio test


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Very nice score...Will update the OP as soon as I get back from taking my stupid socio test










Yea I definitely think i can do better. I've seen people with a 625/925 oc getting the same score with the stock rig, yet when i try it i get a lower one! I'm guessing its the drivers. I've read in a notebook review forum that the 167 that comes with windows update is the best one for the job. ( Sadly, for some reason I cant help but think the people on that forum aren't as knowledgable on the subject. Could be the fact that im used to OCN







)


----------



## shifty22123

Lol...Yeah

I've read somewhere that some of the 167 drivers doesn't support dx10 in games. So just look out for that


----------



## BxAlbo1

Ok i think this'll be my final run with the 169.61 drivers.
7288 @ 645/975

Best so far.

EDIT: Also the newest version of Rivatuner(2.07) just came out with support for our Laptop. Not sure if it depends on the driver but im hearing the ability to even OC the shaders!


----------



## shifty22123

Cool...Thanks for telling me


----------



## Gynn

Thanks for advice guys, Got this tuesday in the mail finally. Plays crysis on medium setting as recommended. Geek squad took off all the bloatware before I got it so I shouldn't have to reinstall vista on it. I will go buy a 2 gig stick of ram and look into hard drives.

I have another question about my desktop I have a AMD 4600 X2 a directx 10 compatible MB forget who makes it off top of my head but it is SLI ready MB. I have 2 8500 GT 512 meg video cards setup supposedly in SLI but my video gets a low rating and can only play low on Crysis. The MB came with a bridge for the SLI video cards but the 8500 GT doesn't have the notch or w/e on top of the card to put it on. I figured they just didn't needed since when I turned the SLI on no errors. With these cards in SLI mode shouldn't my graphic performance be better? How can I tell if the SLI is truely working? The box for the video Cards says SLI ready. Any advice would be great thanks!

Sean


----------



## Xecuter2

It probably is working but 8500 is a very low end card. The lappy will run circles around it







If you upgrade the cpu you can play crysis on high


----------



## shifty22123

yeah...I'm busy playing crysis on high very smoothly. As for the 8500's...I haven't seen a SLI setup without using the SLI bridge, so I don't know if it's working right. But like said above, your laptop has far more graphics power


----------



## Rampage

I have a couple questions. I have upgraded the CPU to a T9300, 3gb of ram to 4gb, and installed a second matching WD HD for raid 0. I ordered a 64bit version of Vista and it will be here tomorrow. I want to download all the drivers today, but when I was looking over all the drivers on Gateway's website, I noticed most of them don't have a 64bit version listed. Do I install the 32bit versions or go elsewhere for the 64bit? Thanks


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rampage* 
I have a couple questions. I have upgraded the CPU to a T9300, 3gb of ram to 4gb, and installed a second matching WD HD for raid 0. I ordered a 64bit version of Vista and it will be here tomorrow. I want to download all the drivers today, but when I was looking over all the drivers on Gateway's website, I noticed most of them don't have a 64bit version listed. Do I install the 32bit versions or go elsewhere for the 64bit? Thanks

About 95% of all the drivers would be installed automatically with the installation or with the windows update. Only drivers I had to install outside of that was the video driver which I prefer getting from laptopvideo2go instead of windows update.

Let me know how it goes and if you need any help


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
. As for the 8500's...I haven't seen a SLI setup without using the SLI bridge, so I don't know if it's working right.

I can confirm this works like this for 8500's(i have had them). They only support software SLi so no SLi bridge between the cards.


----------



## FallenFaux

Just got one of these laptops from Gatway + a few modifications. I'll get a 3DMark06 score as soon as I run it.


----------



## liqwidstyx

ok im talking to a sales rep and trying to get the p 171xfx for 1800$+tax,s&h. its lists at 1999 what do yall think

http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529667906.php


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liqwidstyx* 
ok im talking to a sales rep and trying to get the p 171xfx for 1800$+tax,s&h. its lists at 1999 what do yall think

http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529667906.php

A discount never hurts


----------



## cometman

what cooling pad would be the best for this laptop? i know theres a cooling fan on the back of both left and right side. anyone know a cooling pad w/ fans that are spaced out as far as the fans on the laptop to give it the best cooling?


----------



## shifty22123

I ordered me a Zalman cooling pad of newegg but ended up being too small for it. Any cooling pad for a 17" should be fine though as the air that gets blown out flows towards the fans and also cools other parts of the laptop


----------



## cometman

i was thinking about getting this one since it has 3x120mm fans and are adjustable. Looks like it will cool the cpu and the gpu better than any other since the fans look like they line up w/ the cooling vents on the bottom of the laptop.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834997340


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cometman* 
i was thinking about getting this one since it has 3x120mm fans and are adjustable. Looks like it will cool the cpu and the gpu better than any other since the fans look like they line up w/ the cooling vents on the bottom of the laptop.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834997340

It looks like it would work really well. The only thing I don't like that's the same as mine is that the laptop will stand at an angle. Since the laptop is so big and will be used to play games it really becomes uncomfortable having your wrist resting in a platform at an angle. I placed some objects underneath the front of the cooler to level it out which helps a lot


----------



## BxAlbo1

Anybody else have a problem with the keyboard kinda wacking out sometimes?


----------



## cometman

Quote:

It looks like it would work really well. The only thing I don't like that's the same as mine is that the laptop will stand at an angle. Since the laptop is so big and will be used to play games it really becomes uncomfortable having your wrist resting in a platform at an angle. I placed some objects underneath the front of the cooler to level it out which helps a lot
well i plan on bringing a separate keyboard and mouse along w/ me anyway lol, so it wont bother me. I'm gonna keep my IBM for school use and use the FX to bring to friends houses and game on so i dont have to lug my main rig around.
I want this thing to last as long as possible so i'm going to do everything i can to keep it as cool as i can while i'm using it.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1* 
Anybody else have a problem with the keyboard kinda wacking out sometimes?

Not really...My spacebar is at an angle though but does not affect typing


----------



## kezell

I just bought this laptop a few days ago. However this one has the T5550 1.83ghz processor...the box says 1.63 T5450. So Im not sure whats up with that.

My question is that I have tried to install newer forceware drivers but I cant get them to work. Also if I use ntune it doesnt recoginize he GPU. Am I doing sometihng wrong?

Thanks


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kezell* 
I just bought this laptop a few days ago. However this one has the T5550 1.83ghz processor...the box says 1.63 T5450. So Im not sure whats up with that.

My question is that I have tried to install newer forceware drivers but I cant get them to work. Also if I use ntune it doesnt recoginize he GPU. Am I doing sometihng wrong?

Thanks

this is very weird. Which forceware driver did you use? This may be the problem


----------



## BxAlbo1

can i raid0 with the original WD scorpio and this seagate even though one is sata and the other is sata2?


----------



## shifty22123

I think so...not sure though. SSata II may be backwards compatible with Sata I

I'm selling my x7800 to buy a TV to play playstation on btw


----------



## BxAlbo1

Just got the Slappa Velocity Pro Spyder V2 on buy.com. Can't wait to take this thing out of the house lol.


----------



## shifty22123

that's a nice backpack. I usually use those bookbags that you cary over your shoulder but mine is just too small to fit my laptop in snuggly


----------



## Gynn

Guys, I recently hooked my laptop up to my TV via HDMI and get great picture, but no sound. I know HDMI works for both sound and video. I trouble shot the TV end with no avail. My question is, is there something I need to do with the laptop audio setting for it to send audio over the HDMI cable? Please Help!

Thanks, Sean


----------



## Xecuter2

You will have to change the output audio device to the hdmi output rather than the speakers, right click it and choose set default.


----------



## BxAlbo1

im so mad, apparently the gateways are now shipping out with the T5550 @ 1.83ghz! it sucks for guys like me stuck with the stock cpu for now


----------



## wcdturbo

Hey everyone.

Just picked up my 6831 yesterday. I have on order a T9300 which I should have in 2 days.

I just wanted to give everyone a little experience story here. I am a risk taker so as soon as I got it home I pulled the WUXGA out of my M1710 and prepared for a swap.(going to order a new one from Ebay a little later).

I found out you will need to unscrew the side rails from the GW LCD because this is what keeps it secured inside the housing.

On the Dell LCD I had to drill out the rivets holding the top 2 brackets and also the rivets holding the lower inverter bracket. Once I got those 3 brackets off the LCD frame I was able to take the GW siderails and screwm them onto the Dell LCD. Once the side rails were on, it installed in the 6831 like a charm.

*My one problem is that I couldn't swap inverters so does anyone know if that will be a problem? I am using the GW inverter with the Dell LCD. The only difference I noticed is that with the GW LCD I had 3 different stages of brightness and now with the Dell LCD installed, I only have 2.*

The lower bracket that was on the Dell LCD I secured to the GW LCD using industrial strength electrical tape. It works but that screen is crap and it only needs to stay this way until I get the one from Ebay.

So, I am only left wondering about the inverter, anyone else have any experience with this? I know the drilling out parts sounds scary but it was actually pretty easy and you only drilled for a few seconds(just enough to pop the rivets).


----------



## Gynn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xecuter2*


You will have to change the output audio device to the hdmi output rather than the speakers, right click it and choose set default.


Ahh yes thanks a lot. I was dumb I was just looking at that the other day didn't even put much thought into it.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wcdturbo*


Hey everyone.

Just picked up my 6831 yesterday. I have on order a T9300 which I should have in 2 days.

I just wanted to give everyone a little experience story here. I am a risk taker so as soon as I got it home I pulled the WUXGA out of my M1710 and prepared for a swap.(going to order a new one from Ebay a little later).

I found out you will need to unscrew the side rails from the GW LCD because this is what keeps it secured inside the housing.

On the Dell LCD I had to drill out the rivets holding the top 2 brackets and also the rivets holding the lower inverter bracket. Once I got those 3 brackets off the LCD frame I was able to take the GW siderails and screwm them onto the Dell LCD. Once the side rails were on, it installed in the 6831 like a charm.

*My one problem is that I couldn't swap inverters so does anyone know if that will be a problem? I am using the GW inverter with the Dell LCD. The only difference I noticed is that with the GW LCD I had 3 different stages of brightness and now with the Dell LCD installed, I only have 2.*

The lower bracket that was on the Dell LCD I secured to the GW LCD using industrial strength electrical tape. It works but that screen is crap and it only needs to stay this way until I get the one from Ebay.

So, I am only left wondering about the inverter, anyone else have any experience with this? I know the drilling out parts sounds scary but it was actually pretty easy and you only drilled for a few seconds(just enough to pop the rivets).


Wow...Awesome! I'm not sure about the inverters but as I can recall from older laptops is that the inverters are different sizes and shapes. Maybe you can get one off ebay too?

I honestly don't want to bother upgrading my LCD to WUXGA standards just because the size of the screen will make regular web browsing or reading something that small a pain in the butt. I guess with games it would be pretty nice but yeah...My new 32" LCD tv makes the 720p worth it

Rep+ though for the post


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1*


im so mad, apparently the gateways are now shipping out with the T5550 @ 1.83ghz! it sucks for guys like me stuck with the stock cpu for now










You sure about that? That does suck considering I'm using my slow T5450 again. Let me tel you....downgrading from a 3ghz 4mb cache cpu to a 1.66ghz 2mb cache cpu is slooooowwwwww


----------



## cometman

i just bought the 6831 for 900 practically brand new
thank you craigslist lol
i'll take pics when it gets here, his wife is shipping it out to me tomorrow. CROSS YOUR FINGERS FOR ME


----------



## shifty22123

hmmm...Never did a shipping deal over craigslist. Don't trust it that much with all the scammers nowadays


----------



## wcdturbo

Well, I am used to playing on my M1710 so I am kind of partial to the WUXGA screen!! =) It looks amazing by the way.

I just got my t9300 and 4 GB DDR2800 in the mail. I got OCZ DDR2 and I believe that because it downclocks it might running faster. I know the VISTA benchamrk tool is worthless but my memory scores went from 4.5(+/-) to a 5.1 with the DDR2800. It runs amazing now, so I just need to get a WUXGA replacement off of ebay and I will be selling the M1710!

I also found out my problem with the brightness. I was using the quick adjust(F8) instead of the up/down arrows. LCD works great now! I even spoke to another guy who said he left the brackets on but it seems I got a better fit when I removed them.

Anyway, the system runs and plays great. Paying LOTRO with Hi-Res graphics and everything on high is =)....


----------



## wcdturbo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


You sure about that? That does suck considering I'm using my slow T5450 again. Let me tel you....downgrading from a 3ghz 4mb cache cpu to a 1.66ghz 2mb cache cpu is slooooowwwwww










I can confirm this. I just picked mine up from BB on Mon. and it had a T5550 in it.


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wcdturbo* 
I can confirm this. I just picked mine up from BB on Mon. and it had a T5550 in it.

DAMN YOU GATEWAY. Lol my parents didnt wanna let me buy it at the beginning of March. They kept telling me its gonna get cheaper. Now not only is it on sale but it has an upgraded processor







. Ehh I wont this this bother me, I think I wanna get a T8100 soon anyway







.


----------



## BxAlbo1

Got some questions. Is there anything worth getting for the extra mini pci e slot? also what kind of car adaptor should i be looking for?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1* 
Got some questions. Is there anything worth getting for the extra mini pci e slot? also what kind of car adaptor should i be looking for?

Nothing really as most things and functions are built in. As for a car adapter...Not sure as the charger itself is a 125watt adapter which is a lot more then the average laptop power supply

EDIT: Since it's a car related...maybe a broadband card for internet on the go


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Nothing really as most things and functions are built in. As for a car adapter...Not sure as the charger itself is a 125watt adapter which is a lot more then the average laptop power supply

EDIT: Since it's a car related...maybe a broadband card for internet on the go

wouldnt i have to pay monthly for that lol that would suck


----------



## Xecuter2

Yea :/ monthly sucks. Best bet for car is a 200-400 watt or so power inverter and use the standard plug to power it







Works perfectly.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1* 
wouldnt i have to pay monthly for that lol that would suck

We have the tmobile service thats only $20 a month which is 200kb/s. Not extremely fast but does the job done


----------



## Xecuter2

Yea I pay 10$ for 1x evdo which gets me about 16KB/s down, I am happy with that since I can chat anywhere.


----------



## meltingz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
We have the tmobile service thats only $20 a month which is 200kb/s. Not extremely fast but does the job done

so are you actually dling at 200kb/sec? if so where can i get one of these cards


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meltingz*


so are you actually dling at 200kb/sec? if so where can i get one of these cards


Yes sir. Tmobile is conciddered slow at 200kb/s compared to 1.5mb/s sprint is offering. Using the sony ericsson gc89 card with my sim to connect wherever i get service


----------



## BxAlbo1

I know this laptop uses the 8800m gts video card, but does the motherboard still have the intel integrated video built into it? If it does and someone find out how to use it you can really increase the battery life methinks.


----------



## shifty22123

unfortunately it doesn't. Are you referring to that article in the news the other day? If so...it's only been talked about and only between intel and ATI. not Nvidia yet


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


unfortunately it doesn't. Are you referring to that article in the news the other day? If so...it's only been talked about and only between intel and ATI. not Nvidia yet


Nah i was just wondering lol.

On another note would it be wise to invest in Lojack for my laptop? i saw it as low as $30 or so on amazon.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1*


Nah i was just wondering lol.

On another note would it be wise to invest in Lojack for my laptop? i saw it as low as $30 or so on amazon.


I think so


----------



## BxAlbo1

look at me my questions are endless lol.

I'm trying to see if i can recalibrate my laptop battery but when i go to the bios i cant find the option, what gives?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1*


look at me my questions are endless lol.

I'm trying to see if i can recalibrate my laptop battery but when i go to the bios i cant find the option, what gives?


there is software that can make your cpu run slower to improve battery life


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


there is software that can make your cpu run slower to improve battery life










linkie please


----------



## shifty22123

this is almost like what I saw

http://www.pbus-167.com/


----------



## cometman

got my lappy in today from a guy on craigslist lol








everything works just fine, nothing broken from shipping, everything included, no scratches/scuffs. All that for 940 SHIPPED lol, i amaze myself sometimes....jk
anyway, add me to the gateway fx holders. Its just a stock 6831....for now.


----------



## cometman

anyone know where to get a big background picture of the fx logo on the back of the laptops? or like a high res photo of the entire back of the laptop so i can put it on my background?


----------



## Xecuter2

www.x2tech.net/Gateway I am uploading 2 large bmp's (10mb or so) so those will take a bit, but the ones that are there are the good ones anyway


----------



## cometman

nice, thanks bro


----------



## shifty22123

Added you cometman...See if you can run 3dmark so I can take you up through the rankings


----------



## cometman

yea i ran 05 on it and got about 10.8k, but have yet to run 06. i'll run it tonight when i'm experimenting w/ cooling methods









also, i'm a little confused about what processor is actually in this notebook. I know it says its a t5450, but in the computer properties it says its a t5550 at 1.86ghz (i think). which one is it??


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cometman*


yea i ran 05 on it and got about 10.8k, but have yet to run 06. i'll run it tonight when i'm experimenting w/ cooling methods









also, i'm a little confused about what processor is actually in this notebook. I know it says its a t5450, but in the computer properties it says its a t5550 at 1.86ghz (i think). which one is it??


yours must be a T5550 as mine says T5450 @ 1.66ghz everywhere I check


----------



## cometman

ok just making sure. mind changing my specs for me on the front page?


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cometman*


ok just making sure. mind changing my specs for me on the front page?










Your one of the lucky ones getting the T5550 CPU







.


----------



## shifty22123

Man...you lucky bastard! I downgraded back to my T5450 and it feels like I'm slowly dying









Hopefully the mobile quads are coming out soon


----------



## cometman

got 7504 on 06. i'll post a pic sometime.


----------



## shifty22123

Looks like I'm leaving you guys in a while. Selling my laptop to over to a desktop again


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Looks like I'm leaving you guys in a while. Selling my laptop to over to a desktop again









Why what happened dude?









Missing the thrill of OC'ing already









On another note, who will run this thread?


----------



## Muhahahaha

Is there a trick to get rid of the ugly?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1*


Why what happened dude?









Missing the thrill of OC'ing already









On another note, who will run this thread?










Haha..Well. Since I got my PS3 I barely use my laptop besides surfing the web. Going to get me a smaller/ cheaper laptop and a PC which will be used to fold most of the time and act as a media center. I already got some awesome offers...Here is one

- E8400 3.0GHz Core 2 Duo 45nm Processor 
- 4GB Crucial Ballistix RAM 
- ATI HD 3870 512MB Video Card 
- 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache Hard Drive 
- 2 DVD Burners with LightScribe
- Wireless Card (B,G and Draft-N) 
- All Aluminum Case 
- Razer Mouse and Logitech Keyboard

What do you think?

Edit: Can't believe Muhahahaha insults us like that







...jk...I love the looks of the laptop


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Haha..Well. Since I got my PS3 I barely use my laptop besides surfing the web. Going to get me a smaller/ cheaper laptop and a PC which will be used to fold most of the time and act as a media center. I already got some awesome offers...Here is one

- E8400 3.0GHz Core 2 Duo 45nm Processor
- 4GB Crucial Ballistix RAM
- ATI HD 3870 512MB Video Card
- 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache Hard Drive
- 2 DVD Burners with LightScribe
- Wireless Card (B,G and Draft-N)
- All Aluminum Case
- Razer Mouse and Logitech Keyboard

What do you think?

Edit: Can't believe Muhahahaha insults us like that







...jk...I love the looks of the laptop

That sounds like a good deal. Just check out the total cost of the components of the build before hand. You dont wanna trade your $1300 laptop for a $800 build







.

And lol Muhahahah i think think this laptop looks awesome. i actually got a compliment not even 5 minutes ago lol.


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sohail99*


....The most awesome is the component replacement one!!







lol!!

Hope this helps!










The component replacement manual is great!!!

Gateway is practically begging us to upgrade these things, when mine comes in the mail I'm gonna take apart my WD Passport 160 GB to get out the WD Scorpio inside and then I'll put that drive in the 2nd hdd bay!


----------



## elyxr

Thanks for the thread, shifty - saved me a ton of time. I was looking at this lappy for about a week, wondering if i could live with a weak processor, wondering if i could put a t9300 in it, finally decided i could, and then i found this. I make a living off my computer, so i can't really afford to take uncalculated risks.

so, here's the deal, right out of the box, I put 4Gb of g-skill cas-4 667 ram, and it seemed to make absolutely no difference (as opposed to what was posted regarding a wei increase to 5.1)

I also yanked the oem wd 250 and put twin seagates 250/5400 3G/s drives in, raid 0, and ran a fresh install of vista ultimate 32

I found that creating and running a recovery disk is a pita. Well, creating it was easy, but it took forever to re-up the drivers. I went to the gateway driver page in the OP, and dl'd from there, stuck them on a thumb drive, and that was MUCH more efficient way to install the drivers.

I have not taken out the t5550 that came with the rig yet, but plan to get the t9300 in about a week or so. It is true that these are shipping with the t5550 now, as another guy in my office decided to buy this machine the day after i did. loser. anyhow... once i get the penryn and get this rig fully built out, i'm going to ebay the 5550, the wd 250 and the original ram.

I'm going to run hdtune and 3dmark in a bit to see how she's hummin.

Question: can i learn from anyone's trial/error here? what's the best forceware driver for this beast? is it the 167.58 in the OP? I've seen some discussion in this thread about other ones, and i'm curious what the best general consensus is.


----------



## shifty22123

Food to see some new guys over here.

elyxr: It's really a trial and error thing. If you looks on the laptopvideo2go site you will have to look through them and see which one supports the 8800 gts 512mb. I found that some game me better results...even older versions.

btw...you might want to upgrade x64 to support all 4gb of ram


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elyxr*


Question: can i learn from anyone's trial/error here? what's the best forceware driver for this beast? is it the 167.58 in the OP? I've seen some discussion in this thread about other ones, and i'm curious what the best general consensus is.



I use 169.09 and it works great


----------



## elyxr

yeah, can't quite put 64 bit on yet. it's a machine for work, and of the apps I need, I only know of a very few that will run on 64. christ, some of them I actually need can only be run in basic color mode. I do a lot of video editing, 3d , and quite a bit of web programming too.

ran a bench on the drives, and they sing. 82M avg / 15.9ms ax time / burst at 69.1M. I took a cap, and will post it once I connect that machine to the web.

thanks for the 169.09 vote - any others?

--------------------

and while i'm at it... running 3dmark06 is out of the question - i can't even seem to dl it! tried majorgeeks and guru3d, and both of them trickled down like a 'torrent'. is there a zip anywhere, or a semi-fast server you guys grab that from?


----------



## shifty22123

I used 169.25...one of those modded drivers


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elyxr* 

and while i'm at it... running 3dmark06 is out of the question - i can't even seem to dl it! tried majorgeeks and guru3d, and both of them trickled down like a 'torrent'. is there a zip anywhere, or a semi-fast server you guys grab that from?

I DL'ed 3DMark06 from GamersHell.com


----------



## elyxr

ty cyclist - that worked like a charm.

I pulled a meager 7801, and i'll post that and the hdtune in a little while.


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elyxr* 
ty cyclist - that worked like a charm.

I pulled a meager 7801, and i'll post that and the hdtune in a little while.

Glad to be of service









I get my FX tommorow and I'll bench it ASAP!


----------



## Xecuter2




----------



## Dragonice

How much of a performance increase do you get with the 2x7200 rpm hard drives over the 2x5400rpm hard drives?


----------



## meltingz

well i just ordered one today will be here in 1 or 2 days =D


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
I used 169.25...one of those modded drivers

I am using 169.28 on my FX


----------



## noahmateen1234

Does anyone know if any Best Buys have the new P6860FX in stock yet? I want to get the new model because of the upgraded CPU and 4gb of ram.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragonice*


How much of a performance increase do you get with the 2x7200 rpm hard drives over the 2x5400rpm hard drives?


I updated it on another forum but not here yet. Will do that some time... If you want you can check it out over here

http://www.techfuzion.net/forums/index.php?topic=100.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


Does anyone know if any Best Buys have the new P6860FX in stock yet? I want to get the new model because of the upgraded CPU and 4gb of ram.


Have not heard about it yet, but you'll probably end up paying way more for a factory upgrade then doing it yourself


----------



## noahmateen1234

It comes out to $1261 with my discount and the old model is $1250 so not really.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
It comes out to $1261 with my discount and the old model is $1250 so not really.

Wow...I guess working at bestbuy does pay off


----------



## noahmateen1234

Yeah but I have decided to not sell my desktop and buy a laptop. I will just save my money and buy a nice laptop before college with my parents money.


----------



## elyxr

FWIW, the only differences btw the 6831 and the 6860 (according to the specs on the BBY page) is that the 6860 has the t5550, 4Gb RAM, and a 320Gb hd.

All of the 6831s at BBY recently SAY they have a t5450, but in fact have a t5550. A 2G sodimm is under 50 bucks, and 320G or not, anything that comes from western digital is crap imo.

So, the 6831 still seems like the real deal.


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elyxr*


FWIW, the only differences btw the 6831 and the 6860 (according to the specs on the BBY page) is that the 6860 has the t5550, 4Gb RAM, and a 320Gb hd.

All of the 6831s at BBY recently SAY they have a t5450, but in fact have a t5550. A 2G sodimm is under 50 bucks, and 320G or not, anything that comes from western digital is crap imo.

So, the 6831 still seems like the real deal.


EPIC FAIL. I agree with purchasing the lower model, but wd is crap? o.0 Tell that to my 4 320gb single platters, or the 2 250s in my laptop? Find a benchmark with faster read speeds from 4 drives in raid 0 and ill paypal you 50$. http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-4-x-wd320.jpg


----------



## shifty22123

Can I get $50?

http://www.techfuzion.net/forums/ind...ic=160.new#new


----------



## ELmo1989

You can overclock the Gpu with riva tuner with ease.
May not be able to overclock the cpu but Undervolt it saves the temp and battery life.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ELmo1989*


You can overclock the Gpu with riva tuner with ease.
May not be able to overclock the cpu but Undervolt it saves the temp and battery life.


True...Rivatuner didn't support the gpu until the most recent release

A POLL FOR EVERYONE...

What gpu driver do you prefer? They most preferred one will be listed in the original thread


----------



## elyxr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xecuter2*


EPIC FAIL. I agree with purchasing the lower model, but wd is crap? o.0 Tell that to my 4 320gb single platters, or the 2 250s in my laptop? Find a benchmark with faster read speeds from 4 drives in raid 0 and ill paypal you 50$. http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-4-x-wd320.jpg


I can't argue that you're got a smokin setup there bro!

As far as the quality, sorry man, that's just my own opinion, and one formed in terms of reliability not speed. I've got a data recovery company as a client, and they tell me that they see more WD failures that anything else. One may agrue that statistic is due to the ubiquity of the WD brand, but if these guys are going to tell me to stay away, i will. Epic fail, you say?

(side note, this company i mention was brought in by the NSA after 9/11 to perform recoveries, they're pretty credible)


----------



## meltingz

i just got my laptop today!! any recommendations on what i should do


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
True...Rivatuner didn't support the gpu until the most recent release

A POLL FOR EVERYONE...

What gpu driver do you prefer? They most preferred one will be listed in the original thread


169.28 isn't giving me any trouble in Crysis, CoH, AOE III, etc. but when I try to run Fear 1.07 it just shows a blank screen but I can hear myself shooting and walking. However, Fear 1.00 is perfect (92 FPS MAX Settings/ 1024x768)


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclist14* 
169.28 isn't giving me any trouble in Crysis, CoH, AOE III, etc. but when I try to run Fear 1.07 it just shows a blank screen but I can hear myself shooting and walking. However, Fear 1.00 is perfect (92 FPS MAX Settings/ 1024x768)

I'm guessing it's something wrong with the game. Install a different driver and let us know what's up


----------



## BxAlbo1

Yea so my screen turned purple while i was watching a video







. Had to shut it down manually. Also i was playing the WoW trial and it froze on me







.

Any thoughts?

If i end up having to return this thing I hope they give me the 6860FX hehe.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1* 
Yea so my screen turned purple while i was watching a video







. Had to shut it down manually. Also i was playing the WoW trial and it froze on me







.

Any thoughts?

If i end up having to return this thing I hope they give me the 6860FX hehe.

Maybe it's the drivers that's not fully compatible. A thing u guys should try is downloading the display driver microsoft update provides. Maybe that one will fix these issues


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Maybe it's the drivers that's not fully compatible. A thing u guys should try is downloading the display driver microsoft update provides. Maybe that one will fix these issues

I did that and my 3dMark06 Score went up 178 points!


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclist14*


I did that and my 3dMark06 Score went up 178 points!


Haha...never thought that would happen, but well done.

You guys should post your 3dmark scores so I can add you to the list


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Haha...never thought that would happen, but well done.

You guys should post your 3dmark scores so I can add you to the list



Would adding another GB of RAM ( I'll probably buy an OCZ 4GB kit since the stock RAM has bad timings) give me a noticeable performance boost?


----------



## Xecuter2

no, i did it and nothing, it is extremely minor unless you can use 3-4gb of ram somehow


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xecuter2*


no, i did it and nothing, it is extremely minor unless you can use 3-4gb of ram somehow


Thanks, I guess I'll just put in a new t8300 ( I know it has 1/2 the cache of the t9300 and is 100 Mhz slower but I think it has the best price/performance ratio and should last the life of the laptop without needing upgrading.


----------



## epxepx

Hello everyone, I just recently purchased the P6831 I think it is FX laptop and I was very glad to learn from this site, that the CPU and memory is upgradeabe. I do have a question on the upgrades.

What are people doing to increase the cooling for their laptop on the hotter running T9300? I have a slim laptop cooling device that plugs into my USB port that I have been using, but is that sufficient?

Another question I have is, is the Hitachi 7200 RPM 200gb drives the largest currently we can get? I might as well have fun with thing and go for broke. At work, we have 2.5" 10k SAS drives, would at SAS drive work on these guys for the 10k speeds? Would be nice.

One last question, on the DIMM speeds, seems odd we'd have an 800mhz fsb CPU and be stuck at 667mhz on the dimms. I am not a big fan of bottlenecks ANYWHERE! Any word on a bios update to allow us to utilize the 800mhz DIMMS?

I am sure some of these questions have been addressed, but maybe something has changed since then ;D


----------



## claymanhb

Just to let everyone know who's thinking about getting an FX, now's the time. BB dropped the price of the 6860 to 6831 levels. It's $1250 in today's ad. This thing will not dissapoint. Vista 64 isn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claymanhb* 
Just to let everyone know who's thinking about getting an FX, now's the time. BB dropped the price of the 6860 to 6831 levels. It's $1250 in today's ad. This thing will not dissapoint. Vista 64 isn't as bad as I thought.


I am going to BB right now to exchange my 6831FX that I just bought last week, if I can get one of these then I think I would be less concerned about making a Processor upgrade right away.


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclist14* 
I am going to BB right now to exchange my 6831FX that I just bought last week, if I can get one of these then I think I would be less concerned about making a Processor upgrade right away.

Well, Best Buy was closed so I couldn't make the return, but I found out they have a 15% restocking fee on non-defective items









I'll just delete the bootloader and make it appear "defective"


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclist14* 
Well, Best Buy was closed so I couldn't make the return, but I found out they have a 15% restocking fee on non-defective items









I'll just delete the bootloader and make it appear "defective"









That's not cool.

And don't reply saying you were joking or whatnot.


----------



## bmcquist

I just picked up my P6860FX from BB today and love it. I had a $500 dollar gift card and the price was too good to pass up.


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
That's not cool.

And don't reply saying you were joking or whatnot.









If I don't do that though I can still say the HDD makes a loud clicking noise on startup and every 5 or so minutes of use and that is actually the truth


----------



## cyclist14

Well, I returned it for a full refund with no restocking fees since I told them the HDD was clicking, they had their Geek Squad guy take a look at it and then gave me a credit refund.They had two 6860 FX's in stock, but I didn't get one today becuase the refund probably isn't in my bank yet, I put a one day hold on one of them though. It'll be nice to start out fresh and the only thing I'll be inclined to upgrade on this one is the CPU, since it ships with 64-Bit Vista


----------



## shifty22123

Very nice


----------



## cyclist14

Just got home with my shiny new 6860FX and a free copy of crysis


----------



## cyclist14

It seems to have less bloatware, probably becuase a lot of that crap isn't 64-bit compatible


----------



## shifty22123

Wow...is there any cosmetic or physical difference compared to the 6831?


----------



## cyclist14

The lid release latch and dvd drive release button are a lighter color, but that's all.


----------



## cometman

Quote:



What are people doing to increase the cooling for their laptop on the hotter running T9300? I have a slim laptop cooling device that plugs into my USB port that I have been using, but is that sufficient?


get this thing
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834998465
i used it and it lowered my idle temps 5-7c. It sucks all the hot air out of the hsf and just spits it out the side, and it has a nice red led








trust me, it works very well.


----------



## Mrbunnyface

I just purchased this beauty a couple days ago. I love it! But I wonder, how do you folks compare it to the other gaming laptops out there? Is this one of the greats? How long before I'm gonna need a better cpu? Is it possible to upgrade the cpu in it? I only ask because I hear that laptop upgrade possibility is manufacture specific, and I am new to laptops.


----------



## shifty22123

Upgrading the laptop is very easy... in the first post there is a guide on how to do it. I would recommend getting a new cpu when u can afford it as it will affect your complete systems performance. Once you have a better cpu you can compare yourself up against alienware and sager laptop with a 8800m GTX


----------



## Mrbunnyface

Feelin kinda lazy, and out of practice here. I try to run Homeworld 2 on the 6860 and the game tells me my agp card is running in pci mode. I figured my card was pci Xpress or somethign anyway, but haven't really checked. You all seem very knowledgeable and I wondered if you knew the fix for this?


----------



## Mrbunnyface

Oh, and thanks for the info Shifty!


----------



## Mrbunnyface

I'm eyeballing the Intel Core2 Duo T9300 2.5GHz 6MB L2 Cache, and it seems it would go nicely in the 6860. Am I missing anything here or do you guys agree?


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mrbunnyface*


I'm eyeballing the Intel Core2 Duo T9300 2.5GHz 6MB L2 Cache, and it seems it would go nicely in the 6860. Am I missing anything here or do you guys agree?



That would be a good purchase, I am probably going to put a t9300 in mine once I get back from USMC boot camp (hopefully the price will drop <250 by then)


----------



## Xecuter2

I have had it in mine for awhile and it is 100% worth it


----------



## shifty22123

The t9300 is too much atm...hopefully the price will be dropped soon. For $400 you can buy a X7800 on ebay


----------



## Xecuter2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819111001 o.0


----------



## epxepx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rampage*


I have a couple questions. I have upgraded the CPU to a T9300, 3gb of ram to 4gb, and installed a second matching WD HD for raid 0. I ordered a 64bit version of Vista and it will be here tomorrow. I want to download all the drivers today, but when I was looking over all the drivers on Gateway's website, I noticed most of them don't have a 64bit version listed. Do I install the 32bit versions or go elsewhere for the 64bit? Thanks


Just a heads up on the strip 0 people are doing, you'll get better performance if you do not stripe it and set the temp dirs/files to the 2nd drive. The increase in performance you get from a raid 0 stripped set is not really that great. I have not done many bench marks using the raid strip 0, but a family member of mine works for a company who designs controller chips for sata, raid and what not. This was what he suggested when I asked about Vista and its problem with the filesystem.

Right now I use a 150x SD card to 'boost system performance' as vista does it. Not sure if it helps, but what the heck.


----------



## epxepx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mrbunnyface*


I just purchased this beauty a couple days ago. I love it! But I wonder, how do you folks compare it to the other gaming laptops out there? Is this one of the greats? How long before I'm gonna need a better cpu? Is it possible to upgrade the cpu in it? I only ask because I hear that laptop upgrade possibility is manufacture specific, and I am new to laptops.


It is a pretty good laptop. It does come with Raid and lets you upgrade the CPU to a T9300, I cant imagine any games really need the sort of L2 cache that it comes with, 6mb on the T9300. If you run Vista 64bit, you should be able to upgrade to the 8gb memory when the 4gb sticks come out. The biggest hinder to this laptop is the video, its not upgradeable. While an 8800 GTS 512mb is decent, its not really high-end anymore, more mid-ranged and the next generation of games will prob bring it to its knees on full settings. If you have the 2-3k to spend on a laptop, you can buy one of the SLI laptops out there. Something like that will last for awhile..

While for the average gamer, this laptop is fine. If you consider yourself more ot the hardcore spectrum of gaming, you should have gone with a desktop system. Really is no substitute for the uber gamers...


----------



## Mrbunnyface

Sold! I'm getting it. Kudos for going to boot camp my friend.


----------



## epxepx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *epxepx* 
Right now I use a 150x SD card to 'boost system performance' as vista does it. Not sure if it helps, but what the heck.

Don't do it. You'll end up frying your Wireless on/off switch and you wont pick up any more networks. This is happened to 2 FX laptops in 3 days. I am on my third one now, need to get a hold of gateway to figure out what the heck is going on.


----------



## cometman

hey, i'm at a lan at my friends house and for some reason after a long period of time of the laptop being shut, it will just restart, try to boot up, 3 seconds later, restart, repeat and its really annoying. Windows always says its a problem w/ the realtek pci express nic, so i updated the driver through windows to see if that would fix it. I havent closed the computer yet so i dont know if it works, anyone know what might be the problem?
Also, i adjusted the power settings for the pci-express to 'off' and that didnt fix it :/


----------



## shifty22123

Very strange indeed. Mine did it everytime it was off for a few our that it would reboot after i start it up. It would do it only once and go into windows just fine. May be a bios problem which makes you wonder when Gateway is going to release a new bios. If I was a expert I would try making one myself and even one for the video card which may unlock it to a 8800m GTX


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mrbunnyface*


Sold! I'm getting it. Kudos for going to boot camp my friend.


It is a good buy, a lot of other brands like Alienware have more flash and shiny cases, but this one has what counts, bang for the buck (although Alienware is quite 1337)


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Very strange indeed. Mine did it everytime it was off for a few our that it would reboot after i start it up. It would do it only once and go into windows just fine. May be a bios problem which makes you wonder when Gateway is going to release a new bios. If I was a expert I would try making one myself and even one for the video card which may unlock it to a 8800m GTX










I wonder would the pencil shading that people were using on 7-series cards work here


----------



## shifty22123

Probably not. A voltmod would totally destroy your cooling system


----------



## Gauvenator

My family has a p6831, and I was wondering if I put Vista x64 on it, will there be drivers for everything, including webcam and bluetooth?

The reason I'd get x64 is because I want to put 6gb ram in it


----------



## shifty22123

The driver support for the laptop on X64 is great. Windows installs drivers for almost everything on installation...Only thing that will need drivers is your video card...the rest works great


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


The driver support for the laptop on X64 is great. Windows installs drivers for almost everything on installation...Only thing that will need drivers is your video card...the rest works great


Awesome! Can't wait to do the upgrade now...was afraid of a driver nightmare..









+1


----------



## shifty22123

Nah...ran my laptop with x64 just flawless. It makes good use of 4GB + ram when multitasking


----------



## meltingz

hey guys im looking to do a fresh install of vista on my fx do you guys know what i should do before i do it ?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meltingz*


hey guys im looking to do a fresh install of vista on my fx do you guys know what i should do before i do it ?


lol I'm about to do that right now, actually; Vista Ultimate x64.









From what I read, I'm going to delete the RECOVERY partition, as well as the main one, making the hard drive essentially only one partition.

As for the drivers, follow the link on the first page of this thread and you should be good to go; Windows Update should take care of most of the drivers anyway.


----------



## meltingz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


lol I'm about to do that right now, actually; Vista Ultimate x64.









From what I read, I'm going to delete the RECOVERY partition, as well as the main one, making the hard drive essentially only one partition.

As for the drivers, follow the link on the first page of this thread and you should be good to go; Windows Update should take care of most of the drivers anyway.










ok so i just pop in the vista disc that came with my fx and delete the recovery partition and thats pretty much it? thanks


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meltingz*


ok so i just pop in the vista disc that came with my fx and delete the recovery partition and thats pretty much it? thanks


Pretty much...I mean, the RECOVERY partition is used co-op with a Gateway program that can basically re-install everything that came with your Gateway, including doing it back to factory settings. I would assume our goal is to get away from that as much as possible, and like our OP said, Windows Update and that website on the first page of this thread should take care of all the drivers.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Actually on second thought I'm going to make a Gateway Recovery Disc...


----------



## meltingz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Pretty much...I mean, the RECOVERY partition is used co-op with a Gateway program that can basically re-install everything that came with your Gateway, including doing it back to factory settings. I would assume our goal is to get away from that as much as possible, and like our OP said, Windows Update and that website on the first page of this thread should take care of all the drivers.










im not that good with comps so i didnt quite understand what you were saying, i got to the part where it asked me where i wanted to install it should i delete the recovery (d) and install it to there or what?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meltingz*


im not that good with comps so i didnt quite understand what you were saying, i got to the part where it asked me where i wanted to install it should i delete the recovery (d) and install it to there or what?


Okay, here, don't touch anything. I'm going to take you on an alternate route for a little bit.









Exit out of the Vista installer completely.

Go into Windows Vista like normal.

Go: [Windows icon] - All Programs - Gateway Recovery Center

Choose the last option under there, and with a blank disc media, make a GRC backup of all your drivers. Just in case.









CONTINUE: After you're done with all of that, start the Vista install again, and when you're faced with those two drives as an option, click the Advanced option kind of bottom-right, and delete both partitions. Then in theory they should now be recognized as only one drive/partition; do a quick install on that.

I'm probably ahead of you right now, so I'll edit this post if needed.

Apparently you can access the RECOVERY partition if you press F8/F11 during bootup should anything go wrong...up to you whether you want to keep it or not, but I've survived this long without a recovery partition, and I need those spare 11GBs.


----------



## meltingz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Okay, here, don't touch anything. I'm going to take you on an alternate route for a little bit.









Exit out of the Vista installer completely.

Go into Windows Vista like normal.

Go: [Windows icon] - All Programs - Gateway Recovery Center

Choose the last option under there, and with a blank disc media, make a GRC backup of all your drivers. Just in case.









CONTINUE: After you're done with all of that, start the VIsta install again, and when you're faced with those two drives as an option, click the Advanced option kind of bottom-right, and delete both partitions. Then in theory they should now be recognized as only one drive/partition; do a quick install on that.

I'm probably ahead of you right now, so I'll edit this post if needed.



ok i already did the do the backup disc so im good for that so im going to put the vista disc in again thanks in advance ill post how it goes


----------



## The Mad Mule

Sweet, I'll race you.









(I did edit my above post saying something about the RECOVERY partition, btw)


----------



## shifty22123

wow...seems like the gateway fx is going x64 for everyone lately. I didn't back up my recovery partition, because when I did a raid0 setup I deleted everything on both discs


----------



## meltingz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Sweet, I'll race you.









(I did edit my above post saying something about the RECOVERY partition, btw)


ok the vista install was perfect but now im missing drivers =/ where can i get it since i cant go online on it rihgt now it said i have no wireless device driver.
should i go on gateway and dl all the drivers onto a ms and jst install all of it and thats all right?


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meltingz*


ok the vista install was perfect but now im missing drivers =/ where can i get it since i cant go online on it rihgt now it said i have no wireless device driver.
should i go on gateway and dl all the drivers onto a ms and jst install all of it and thats all right?


Yea download them to a flash drive and install em from there.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meltingz* 
ok the vista install was perfect but now im missing drivers =/ where can i get it since i cant go online on it rihgt now it said i have no wireless device driver.
should i go on gateway and dl all the drivers onto a ms and jst install all of it and thats all right?

The wireless driver is on the GRC disc...the icon for the driver is a blue circle with the wireless icon in it.


----------



## meltingz

great everything is going smoothly im running the windows update right now it should install all the drivers for me. thanks for everything guys


----------



## The Mad Mule

Huh, I can't get my wireless to work...from what I'm seeing, the 32-bit drivers aren't compatible with the 64-bit ones.









Never mind, I found the right driver!


----------



## Xecuter2

The 6860fx is now thw new lappy, it was on sale last week for 1250, comes with 4gb/64bit/320gb/1.83ghz cpu, which is quite a nice boost for about the same price


----------



## lvthn

Alright, out of box this computer rates 4.5 for RAM memory according to Vista's rating scale. I know Vista 32x only runs a little over 3GB of memory anyway, but went ahead to get 4 GB dual channel kit.

However, it still runs exactly 4.5, despite Vista recognizing that there is now 4 GB. Do I need to fix something, or is this just how it is? Does the 4 GB upgrade actually accomplish anything?


----------



## Phalanx1

i go to best buy sometimes about once a week to look at the p-6860







the door greeter must think im crazy


----------



## Gauvenator

What chipset do these have?


----------



## Xecuter2

965 mobile


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
The 6860fx is now thw new lappy, it was on sale last week for 1250, comes with 4gb/64bit/320gb/1.83ghz cpu, which is quite a nice boost for about the same price









It doesn't measure memory size, but the speed. If you got more 5300 then it will stay the same.

Anyone know where to get XP drivers for the 6860fx? Gateway only has a couple on their site and none install properly.

Nevermind, I found details XP install instructions here:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=217666


----------



## Vostro

can you overclock the CPU with software on this chipset?


----------



## toonraver

I have the P-6831FX (Best Buy model) and was wondering if anyone could tell me a compatible products for each desired upgrade.

"multiformat memory card reader" - since my slot is empty atm

Compatible Blu Ray RW drive - don't know if it's just mine but my current DVDRW drive really sucks.

Second 250 GB Hardrive- always need more space =P

Thanks!


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toonraver*


Compatible Blu Ray RW drive - don't know if it's just mine but my current DVDRW drive really sucks.



I second that. The drives on both my gateway lappies both suck.


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claymanhb* 
It doesn't measure memory size, but the speed. If you got more 5300 then it will stay the same.

Anyone know where to get XP drivers for the 6860fx? Gateway only has a couple on their site and none install properly.

Nevermind, I found details XP install instructions here:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=217666

I have some 800 in it now, it runs at 667 of course, but the cas is 1 better than with the default ram and my vista score went up .1 ;/ Still worth it I would say for the games I play on it considering the price of 2x2 kits.

To the post above, open the hdd cover and see what drive you have, I had a wd 250 and I bought a wd250 and set up raid 0.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toonraver* 
I have the P-6831FX (Best Buy model) and was wondering if anyone could tell me a compatible products for each desired upgrade.

"multiformat memory card reader" - since my slot is empty atm

Compatible Blu Ray RW drive - don't know if it's just mine but my current DVDRW drive really sucks.

Second 250 GB Hardrive- always need more space =P

Thanks!

The DVD-RW drive isn't too bad. It can always be worse you know. A blue ray drive would cost u a fortune and it would probably take away the leek design away once u installed it as most are flat surfaced.

For the card reader....It has one built in

And for a seconf hard drive you can get a Western Digital like the one built in or just get any other one that's 250GB 5400rpm with 8mb cache


----------



## lvthn

No comment on the RAM issue? Most desktops get rated 5.9 with 4 GB of RAM. Even at 667 instead of 800 this ought to at least be seeing 5.1 or better with 4 GB in dual channel mode.


----------



## meltingz

anyone know how to make it so when i close the laptop monitor down it wont log out?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meltingz*


anyone know how to make it so when i close the laptop monitor down it wont log out?


All you do is go into your power options and set the close lid actions to do nothing


----------



## meltingz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


All you do is go into your power options and set the close lid actions to do nothing


thanks alot man


----------



## P-Double-D

Hey, been following this thread for quite some time, and finally decided to drop in. I found it shortly after I bought my FX, and this thread had only a few pages in it. Glad to see it is still active. I've been looking at various models and builds, and have noticed that a good number of FX series come standard with a fingerprint scanner. Is it possible to have the fingerprint scanner installed post purchase? Also, mad props on all the tweakage you guys have helped me with!


----------



## Mrbunnyface

Can you guys recommend the best Windows system profiler out there, preferably free? I also have very limited bios on my 6860, and wondered if anyone else has done anything to overclock there cpus by either flashing the rom or another method?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrbunnyface* 
Can you guys recommend the best Windows system profiler out there, preferably free? I also have very limited bios on my 6860, and wondered if anyone else has done anything to overclock there cpus by either flashing the rom or another method?

So far only cpu overclocking is with a Extreme cpu. Not sure if there is a bois out to unlock some functions though


----------



## Mrbunnyface

Bumm- to the -errrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CG2 HINRICHS

I am looking at upgrading my cpu on my Gateway fx-6860, what cpu brand and kind is compatable with my system, bought this at bb and only is 1.83ghz i would like to get it up to 2.3-2.5ghz but dont want to fry my system. Please help.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 





This thread is dedicated to all gateway FX series laptop owners for support and also a few tips and tricks as we get them.

*Base Specs:*

Genuine Windows VistaÂ® Home Premium (32-bit)
IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ 2 Duo Processor T5450/ T7250/ T8300/ X7900
3072MB 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM (1-1024MB & 1-2048 MB module)
250GB 5400rpm Serial ATA hard drive w/ 8MB cache2
17.0" Ultrabright TFT Active Matrix (1440 x 900 - 1920 x 1200 max. resolution)
FX Design with Copper Core Accent
IntelÂ® PM965 Chipset and NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® Go 8800GTS with 512MB of GDDR3 discrete video memory
8x Multi-Format Dual Layer DVDRW with DVD-RAM featuring Labelflashâ„¢ Technology3
Integrated 1.3 Megapixel Web Cam
*
MSRP: $1250 - $2999 (Prices may differ from stores and online retailers**)*

*Reviews:

*Review 1

*Drivers:*

P-6831

P-171S FX

P-171X FX

P-171XL FX

*Video Card Drivers*

Non-Gateway Drivers

*Tips & Tricks:*

*Reassigning the Hot-Keys*

*

Overclocking the GPU:*

Use *Ntune* to overclock

*Overclocking the CPU:*

Not possible unless you have a Intel Extreme Chip

*Upgrade guide*

Guide 1

Guide 2

Gateway User guides
*

CPU replacement*

Guide

*Hardware Upgrade options:*

*CPU option:* Any socket P mobile cpu will work. (Will list all members setup to the bottom)

*Ram options:* Any DDR2 667mhz will work. I recommend getting a second 2GB stick.

*Hard Drive option:* Going raid with the OEM hard drive you will need something like the stock Western Digital ( Serial ATA 150 8MB cache) . For the best performance I recommend 2 x 200GB 7200rpm 16mb Serial ATA 300 drives.

*Performance per drive*

Single 250GB 5400rpm Drive

Single 200GB 7200rpm Drive

Dual 250GB 5400rpm Drives in Raid0

*Members Setups:
*
*1.)* *Shifty22123*: Gateway P-6831FX/ 400GB 7200rpm Raid0/ 2 x 2GB 667mhz ram/ Intel C2D X7800 @ 3ghz/ 8800m GTS 512 @ (918/920) / Vista X64 - 3Dmark06 = 9896
*
2.) SnowSurfer:* Gateway P-6831FX/ 500GB 5400rpm Raid0/ 2x 2GB 667mhz ram/ Intel C2D T9300 @ 2.5ghz/ 8800m GTS 512 @ (620/920) / Vista X86 - 3Dmark06 = 9810

*3.) BxAlbo1:* Gateway P-6831FX/ 250GB 5400rpm/ 3GB 667mhz ram/ T5450 @ 1.66ghz/ 8800m GTS/ Vista X86 - 3Dmark06 = 7288
*
4.) Xecuter2:* Gateway P-6831FX/ 500GB 5400rpm Raid0/2 x 2GB 667mhz ram/ T9300 @ 2.5ghz/ 8800m GTS/ Vista X64

*5.) FallenFaux:* Gateway P-171X FX / 240GB 7200rpm Raid0/ 2 x 2GB 667mhz ram/ T8300 @ 2.4ghz/ 8800m GTS/ Vista X64

*6.) Cometman:* Gateway P-6831FX / 250GB 5400rpm/ 3GB 667mhz ram/ T5550 @ 1.86ghz/ 8800m GTS / Vista X86

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6499871
642/942/1284
Gateway P-6860 32 Bit Vista SP1/[email protected] GHZ/LG WUXGA/4GB 667/512MB 8800M GTS/Cam/Mic/4965AGN/BT/1x320GB/1X160 5400RPM/DVDRW/HDTV Tuner/


----------



## johnksss

ok shifty, please tell me... after 14,000 views.... can you tell me how to grab a copy of my bios rom file.


----------



## Mrbunnyface

Ya know, I was in a hurry to upgrade my cpu when i just bought the 6860 too. But since I have been using it I noticed that this thing flies already! Team Fortress 2 may not be the most demanding of games, but it's no lightweight either and I can rock that thing with everything jacked to the max without the 6860 breaking a sweat. BTW if you haven't played it yet, DON'T! It will take over your entire life. I literally sat down one night and played it for 9 ours straight. Save yourselves! Stay away! It's way too much fun!!!


----------



## CG2 HINRICHS

Thanks for the info, but the info you gave me is for a p-6831, i have a p-6860, are they the same? I want an actual name of the cpu that will work on my system. Here is my systems actual stats. Gateway P-6860fx notebook, Windows Vista 64 bit, Intel Centrino Duo Mobile Tech Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5550 2MB L2 Cache, 1.83 GHz, 667 MHz FSB, NIVIDIA Geforce 8800m GTS with 512 MB of GDDR3 Discrete Video Memory, Hard Drive 320GB, Memory 4GB DDR 2. I am just looking right now at improving processor speed. Thanks


----------



## Mrbunnyface

Just go to newegg.com and look up socket P notebook cpus. Know what? Here's the link:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...&name=Socket+P


----------



## CG2 HINRICHS

so any socket p cpu will work with this notebook? I dont have to worry about compatability issues? Thanks again for the info.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
ok shifty, please tell me... after 14,000 views.... can you tell me how to grab a copy of my bios rom file.

Hi, I tried getting a copy myself, but for some reason didn't work out right. Also the video card bios is not supported by any bios reader software yet.

Congratulations on the new 1st place... Interesting how you got a whole 1000 more then me at the same cpu speed


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CG2 HINRICHS* 
so any socket p cpu will work with this notebook? I dont have to worry about compatability issues? Thanks again for the info.

Yes it's true... What you also want to do is look at the cpu fsb speed. The lower range cpu's will be 667mhz but all the others will be 800mhz. So yeah...if it's 800 mhz it most possibly is a socket P cpu and would work fine


----------



## CG2 HINRICHS

so even though what i have now is 667mhz upgrading to a 800mhz will work fine. I am looking at the t9300 from newegg


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CG2 HINRICHS* 
so even though what i have now is 667mhz upgrading to a 800mhz will work fine. I am looking at the t9300 from newegg

the t9300 is a very good chip with this laptop. go for it! i had one in before i went out and bought the x9000.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Hi, I tried getting a copy myself, but for some reason didn't work out right. Also the video card bios is not supported by any bios reader software yet.

Congratulations on the new 1st place... Interesting how you got a whole 1000 more then me at the same cpu speed

might have to show you a few things on that, because it took me 4 days before i even came close to the original leader

yeah, you have to import the video rom back into the main bios then flash your bios for that to work. cant just do it by itself... you would use nibtor 4.0 to set clocks then save the oprom2.rom file. then you need pheonix bios editor pro (6000.00 bucks) to recompile it back into the bios. (not to mention you need pheonix bios editor pro to take the video rom file out of the bios in the first place) we did it with the 8600m gs card and a hp dv9700 model. also a pheonix bios.

but im more interest in seeing if i can change my 3.0 ghz clock to 3.2 or even 3.4 since those options are in the bios and can be enabled. so if you come across one let me know. i think i may get in dos mode and try a few things to see if i cant get mine to backup to floppy......


----------



## Mrbunnyface

I don't play a whole lot of games, save for a couple, like Homeworld 2 (guess

there will be no HW3







) and Team Fortress 2. While I realize Team Fortress 2

is somewhat demanding on hardware, I see discussion on the fact that the 6860

is great for gaming but only mid road or lower end for extreme gaming. What

does this entail? Are there games out there that are super high end? What I am

really asking is what is it these extreme gamers do that makes the 6860 too

low end for them? I am honestly happy with TF2, great graphics and AWESOME

gameplay.


----------



## CG2 HINRICHS

I have the 6860 and I have been playing crisys, the only thing i have done was update the game with the most current patch. Other than that this baby is stock. I do have a t9300 cpu chip on the way from newegg, processing speed stock is 1.83 and this is going to jump me to 2.5 so i'm pretty excited. Crisys plays ok, i have the settings at low and it still looks good and and plays pretty smooth. Sometimes a little laggy, i hope the cpu upgrade will allow me to set the setting higher. Crysis is the most taxing game out there that i know of so if this thing plays it even on low settings i would say this is a hardcore gaming system, imo.


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CG2 HINRICHS* 
I have the 6860 and I have been playing crisys, the only thing i have done was update the game with the most current patch. Other than that this baby is stock. I do have a t9300 cpu chip on the way from newegg, processing speed stock is 1.83 and this is going to jump me to 2.5 so i'm pretty excited. Crisys plays ok, i have the settings at low and it still looks good and and plays pretty smooth. Sometimes a little laggy, i hope the cpu upgrade will allow me to set the setting higher. Crysis is the most taxing game out there that i know of so if this thing plays it even on low settings i would say this is a hardcore gaming system, imo.

I'm really curious to see if this improved crysis or not. Will you run pre/post benchies?


----------



## CG2 HINRICHS

i dont know what pre/post benchies are, if you are talking benchmarks,i have no knowledge of how to do that.


----------



## zoloft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lvthn* 
No comment on the RAM issue? Most desktops get rated 5.9 with 4 GB of RAM. Even at 667 instead of 800 this ought to at least be seeing 5.1 or better with 4 GB in dual channel mode.

I upgraded my p-6860fx processor from a t5550 to a t9300. My windows experience index for processor went from 4.8 to 5.4 and RAM went from 4.6 to 5.1 using the same stock 4 gb that the laptop came with.

i know the chipset has a max of 667 fsb so the t9300's 800 fsb should not have made a difference. Maybe the extra cache helped boost the RAM score? Anyways, those wanting better RAM scores will see improvement just by upgrading the CPU to a T9300.

This laptop kicks butt.


----------



## CG2 HINRICHS

my 6860 has a windows exp index of 4.5 with the same cpu stock, i wonder what you are doing different to have a 4.8 on stock processor, right now?


----------



## Mrbunnyface

SO where did you guys buy the t9300? Store or online? How much did it run you?


----------



## zoloft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CG2 HINRICHS* 
my 6860 has a windows exp index of 4.5 with the same cpu stock, i wonder what you are doing different to have a 4.8 on stock processor, right now?

I just kinda glanced at my old numbers so maybe the T5550 score was 4.5 as you say. I do know that that the new scores are correct though since I'm looking at them right now.

I bought the T9300 at newegg for $319. I originaly thought of getting the t8300 because its cheaper and googling the issue, people say that extra 3mb
L2 chache of the T9300 isn't worth it.

But hey, since uncle sam just gave me an extra $600 tax credit for economic stimulus plan, I saw it as my patriotic duty to spend more on America!









Hey where are these chips made again


----------



## CG2 HINRICHS

New Question. On my Windows Experiance Index, my lowest score is a 4.5 on my Memory (RAM). I am a little confussed because the 6860 has a 4gb of memory, i thought that is about as good as it gets. Is there any way of getting that index number higher, Crysis and Gears of War say you should have a WEI of 5.0. Even gears gives me some fits. Some advice would be helpful. I did find out that my stock cpu is a 4.8 it was my memory thats low.Thanks


----------



## zoloft

just plop in a new t9300 processor and RAM score will go up. Why? I don't know, maybe someone knowledgeable on this forum can enlighten us both. I wouldn't pay too much thought to the windows experience index, I think maybe doing benchmarks like how the others have done in this thread will be a better indicator of how good your system will perform. ie 3D mark, PC mark scores. Did you try overclocking your gpu? Can't really do anything more with memory as we're stuck on 667, and 4 gigs is more than enough.


----------



## CG2 HINRICHS

I don't know anything about benchmarks or how to run them, if someone could give me detailed inf on how to do that it would be great, also i have tried to overclock the gpu using ntune, but the settings wont save, it just goes back to stock settings.


----------



## shifty22123

Benching software is very easy to use. The most popular is 3Dmark 2006 which you can either download from futuremark.com or download.com. You install it like any other software and when completed, start the program and click on the button that says "perform benchmark" i think. It will run like a automated game and when it's finished it will tell you to click on a button to view your results online.

The overclocking on Ntune is also pretty simple. Make sure you dont run any other gpu overclocking software while using ntune as this will reset your settings. Also...if you reboot it will also set it back to stock


----------



## CG2 HINRICHS

So you have to overclock evertime.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CG2 HINRICHS* 
So you have to overclock evertime.

If you use RivaTuner you can tell it to automatically set your OC when you startup.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gauvenator* 
If you use RivaTuner you can tell it to automatically set your OC when you startup.

idk, RivaTuner always read my card clocks as random, weird numbers.


----------



## Emmanuel

Will the P-6831FX drivers work on the P-6860FX?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Will the P-6831FX drivers work on the P-6860FX?

They are exactly the same laptop...just with different hard drives and cpu


----------



## johnksss

say shifty, time to update the scores again....

1280X800/11,017 X9 OC/8971 X9 NO OC
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6777651

1280X1024/10,137 X9 OC/8194 X9 NO OC
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6777880

1920X1200/7995 x9 OC
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6777949


----------



## Emmanuel

Hey, what drivers do you guys recommend for the 8800m GTS? I can only find outdated threads on the internet talking about modded INF drivers for the 8800m GTS. The 167.XX linked here are pretty old but I've heard that a few newer drivers downclock your card and also make it harder/impossible to overclock.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Hey, what drivers do you guys recommend for the 8800m GTS? I can only find outdated threads on the internet talking about modded INF drivers for the 8800m GTS. The 167.XX linked here are pretty old but I've heard that a few newer drivers downclock your card and also make it harder/impossible to overclock.



use drivers 175.63
download 175.63
extract it
extract your inf file out of the original_inf.zip file (nv_disp.inf) and place it in your main directory (175.63)
run the setup.exe


----------



## claymanhb

Does anyone know how to enable the extra 32 SPs in the G92 core to make it a GTX? Is it possible?


----------



## Emmanuel

Hey, what do you mean about the main directory? Also are these drivers stable?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*


Does anyone know how to enable the extra 32 SPs in the G92 core to make it a GTX? Is it possible?



sure, buy a gtx card









nah, im messing.

i have been working on that for quite some time and it seems that no, you can not enable it because the card was cut for 64 & uncut for 96. im beginning to think all gtx cards are made first, then cut for heating & testing purposes. then pasted off as gts cards. then once they have perfected the gtx version...it comes out uncut...(speculation of course)


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Hey, what do you mean about the main directory? Also are these drivers stable?


drivers are very stable for me.

and where you extracted the 175.63 files to. the folder with your other inf file in it. my folder happend to be c:\\175.63\\175.63\
v_disp.inf


----------



## Mrbunnyface

So what's the highest you've been able to push the GPU to?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mrbunnyface*


So what's the highest you've been able to push the GPU to?


650+/970+/1620+
core/mem/shader
check my sig


----------



## johnksss

but dont think your gonna be running crysis at any of them overclocks!!!

i did run it for about an hour at 575/900
and crysis does not like to be over clocked at all on laptops


----------



## johnksss

im going to say this.... (8800m gts cards only)

if you can not overclock your gpu:
this is your starting ground
past 620/930
core/mem

you do not have the right driver, period! no cooler or fans or ice machines is going to make it clock any better if you cant clock these settings first, with your computer sitting on a blanket.


----------



## Emmanuel

What do you mean that Crysis doesn't like overclocked laptop video cards?
And do you guys use RivaTuner to OC the shaders?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
What do you mean that Crysis doesn't like overclocked laptop video cards?

every time i would try to play it on high settings with and over clocked setting it would shut off after about 5 to 30 minutes..depending on how high i had it clocked. now these were with earlier drivers. now using 173.63 it seems to take over clocking alot better. havent sat down and tested it again fully, but will tonight or tomorrow.

nope, rivatuner doesnt work and you need gpuz 0.2.1 to see your real clocks.

i use ntune only since it seems to be the only one really working at this point. it has some interesting features if one reads up on them.. like auto setting the over clock settings on reboot and changing the way the system powers down after 30 seconds of non use and a few other things as well. ntune isn't as bad as people think it is.... Impo


----------



## Emmanuel

Rivatuner might not be working because you are on Vista 64-bit right?
I'm going to use the 175.63 drivers.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Rivatuner might not be working because you are on Vista 64-bit right?
I'm going to use the 175.63 drivers.

im on 32 bit at the moment

i think it has more to do with how they set the clocks for this card. it has 4 clock settings instead of 3 in the bios. (speculation of course)


----------



## Emmanuel

I don't see how there could be 4 clock settings, memory/core/shader, am I missing something?


----------



## johnksss

in the bios...
you have 2d/3d/throttle but with this card it has a 4th one for what, we havent figured out yet.

so it looks like
4th/2d/throttle/3d.
and rivatuner cant seem to read the forth set of clocks, which are the controlling clocks for this card(3d clocks). and the 3d is for reading purposes (and rivatuner cant read these clocks right either). maybe in the next version rivatuner will be able to read it. rivatuner over clocks by changing the 3d/2d/throttle clocks, but if we aren't using the 3d clock and in reality your using the 4th clock, rivatuner wont work. maybe im missing something, but i couldnt get it to work.


----------



## Emmanuel

I get your point, I guess the 4th we are talking about is something similiar to idle, like something that doesn't consume any power at all pretty much.
I've got one last question, I am receiving my T9300 tomorrow, should I use AS5 on it or is there something else better that I should use on a mobile chip?


----------



## johnksss

i used as5 and my chip is running fine cool and no problems. but some would recommend other stuff to use which is fine.

i took this shot so you can better understand what it is i was trying to explain earlier. and why earlier versions of gpu z don't see the clocks right.

im already ready to flash a working bios for the cpu upgrade (3.2 or 3.4) and and a stable video rom (oprom2.rom) (which im pretty sure can only be flashed while in the original bios rom)


----------



## cometman

little OT here, but i redid all the TIM on my cpu, put a thin layer of AS5 on the heatpipe, and bought an external cpu exhaust fan and when i run 3dmark, coretemp logs my highest temp at 63c. Is that too high? should i redo the as5?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cometman*


little OT here, but i redid all the TIM on my cpu, put a thin layer of AS5 on the heatpipe, and bought an external cpu exhaust fan and when i run 3dmark, coretemp logs my highest temp at 63c. Is that too high? should i redo the as5?


nope, you should be fine on the as5
and remember..your benchmarking the system....

im running crysis now in high mode and my temps are about what your getting now. while gpu is at a max of 79, but have been running it for about an hour now. no fan or cooling attached and it's sitting on a metal table.


----------



## Emmanuel

Thanks for the picture, there are multiple active performance levels, I wonder what does it require for the game to enter the Extra and not 3D mode. Is it possible to flash the mobile chips? I would definitly want to flash the 3D clocks to the Extra clocks.
However when you OC with nTune, what active performance level does it overclock? (You should know by looking the detected clocks in GPU-Z and the performance level they correspond to)


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Thanks for the picture, there are multiple active performance levels, I wonder what does it require for the game to enter the Extra and not 3D mode. Is it possible to flash the mobile chips? I would definitly want to flash the 3D clocks to the Extra clocks.
However when you OC with nTune, what active performance level does it overclock? (You should know by looking the detected clocks in GPU-Z and the performance level they correspond to)


ntune uses the extra clock.
yes you can flash mobile chips, but some have to be flashed with the bios and not by them selves using nflash.
the extra clocks are what your computer is configured with. that's why the other programs can't read the clocks right. they are still trying to read the normal 3d clocks and not the extra data. the new gpuz reads the extra info as the 3d clocks, but rivatuner doesn't.


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
i used as5 and my chip is running fine cool and no problems. but some would recommend other stuff to use which is fine.

i took this shot so you can better understand what it is i was trying to explain earlier. and why earlier versions of gpu z don't see the clocks right.

im already ready to flash a working bios for the cpu upgrade (3.2 or 3.4) and and a stable video rom (oprom2.rom) (which im pretty sure can only be flashed while in the original bios rom)



I see the phoenix editor in the background. Can you use it to create BIOS options which will allow you to OC non-X chips?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claymanhb* 
I see the phoenix editor in the background. Can you use it to create BIOS options which will allow you to OC non-X chips?


nope, this bios type is what we call locked. you can only make changes to the places where the asterisk sits then reflash the bios for those changes to take effect.

im getting ready to test what your looking for through a different method using setfsb. they use it on the clevos & sagers to over clock the cpu/frontside bus


----------



## hellsaber1973

would anyone happen to know how to clear the bios on this computer bc i can get one for under 500 but it has a unknown bios password


----------



## lvthn

Still wondering if anyone has input on the RAM matter. To recap:

Comes with 3GB RAM. If you install 4GB, Vista's rating remains 4.5 despite detecting all 4GB. What's the deal with this, shouldn't it at least go up a little?

But, I can gladly confirm that this laptop plays Age of Conan beautifully.


----------



## The Last Master

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lvthn*


Still wondering if anyone has input on the RAM matter. To recap:

Comes with 3GB RAM. If you install 4GB, Vista's rating remains 4.5 despite detecting all 4GB. What's the deal with this, shouldn't it at least go up a little?

But, I can gladly confirm that this laptop plays Age of Conan beautifully.


On what settings? How many fps? You can press CTRL + ALT + F ingame for fps.

And what laptop model do you have, or what specs?

I MUST KNOW!

I want this laptop, and am getting it for 2 games, CounterStrike, which is like cake to a fat kid for this laptop. And age of conan, which my pc with its 8800gt can bearly handle it on low at 30-50 fps, due to its non pcie 2.0 slot >.<


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lvthn*


Still wondering if anyone has input on the RAM matter. To recap:

Comes with 3GB RAM. If you install 4GB, Vista's rating remains 4.5 despite detecting all 4GB. What's the deal with this, shouldn't it at least go up a little?

But, I can gladly confirm that this laptop plays Age of Conan beautifully.


I think it will go up as the cpu's performance goes up. I got a 5.0 when I ran my cpu at 3ghz, so that may be the case


----------



## Mrbunnyface

You have 3 gb? In the 6860fx? Or did I miss something? I looked for earlier post but didnt see it.

6860 question. Haven't checked it out yet, but is 4 gb the max the mobo can handle? Any pos. for upgrading to 8 gb?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrbunnyface* 
You have 3 gb? In the 6860fx? Or did I miss something? I looked for earlier post but didnt see it.

6860 question. Haven't checked it out yet, but is 4 gb the max the mobo can handle? Any pos. for upgrading to 8 gb?

4 gb is max for us.
32 bit will see 4.0 gb (sp1) & use 3.0 to 3.2 gb
64 bit will see and use 4.0 gigs


----------



## Mrbunnyface

Ok guys. I have been posting with you all andhave come to trust your opinions as you all seem to be as dedicated to maximum performance as I, and even more educated than I.

I will not post agin about this, i swear. Cannot find any reliable info.

My roommate bought the tx2000z hp tablet:

AMD turion 64x2 2.4
160gb sata 5400 rpm hd
4 gb (i believe running on 667 mhz fsb)
geforce go 6150 (set to run with full 128 ram. Crappy card!)

Killing myself to try and get Team Fortress 2 to run smooth for him. Alomst there at low res and settings.

Are there any ideas you may have to helpme tweak his system to make it run better?
ntune will not overclock. nor will Rivatuner. I have gotten it to the point that he can play it but there is choppiness when things get going.

Again I apologize for going off topic and really appreciate any advice.

Thanks!


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mrbunnyface*


Ok guys. I have been posting with you all andhave come to trust your opinions as you all seem to be as dedicated to maximum performance as I, and even more educated than I.

I will not post agin about this, i swear. Cannot find any reliable info.

My roommate bought the tx2000z hp tablet:

AMD turion 64x2 2.4
160gb sata 5400 rpm hd
4 gb (i believe running on 667 mhz fsb)
geforce go 6150 (set to run with full 128 ram. Crappy card!)

Killing myself to try and get Team Fortress 2 to run smooth for him. Alomst there at low res and settings.

Are there any ideas you may have to helpme tweak his system to make it run better?
ntune will not overclock. nor will Rivatuner. I have gotten it to the point that he can play it but there is choppiness when things get going.

Again I apologize for going off topic and really appreciate any advice.

Thanks!


in this situation...load 169.09 or 169.04 drivers which are over clockable.
you would have to do major testing to find out a driver better tahn them to over clock.... which is very time consuming.


----------



## Emmanuel

Allright, there is a GPU throttling issue, whenever the laptop isn't plugged to a power source (running on battery), my FPS drop from 67 to 15 as soon as it is unplugged from the power source, is this driver related? I'm currently running the 175.63 drivers.

EDIT: I am currently looking at the niBitor screenshot and I guess that the GPU goes to the Thrtl active performance level while on battery, the solution would be to match the Thrtl with the Extra clocks and flash the BIOS.

EDIT: After some research, it seems as if the GPU BIOS was implemented into the system BIOS and there is no seperate BIOS for the GPU onboard, which means that we can forget nvflash already. Something that came to my head is to find a way to trick the driver to prevent the card from entering Thrtl when on battery because afterall it's the driver that decides which active performance level is to be used.


----------



## johnksss

i can confirm..it is doing the drop speed nonsense....

waiting on someone to show me how i can gain a copy of my bios so i can fix that.... or at least attempt to fix it.


----------



## Emmanuel

Ya lol this is ridiculous, it must enter the Thrtl active performance level when on battery. In order to fix that, you can either try with me to find a way to simply prevent the display driver from triggering the active performance level change to Thrtl, or you can try to purchase the $6000 Phoenix BIOS editor lol. Since our cards aren't MXM, they don't have their own BIOS chip, even if we found a way to flash the card, you are risking to completly corrupt your system BIOS.

I already tried to:
-In Power Options: "Performance" instead of "Balanced" but to no avail
-Looking to see which part of the driver triggers the active performance level change, pending...


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Allright, there is a GPU throttling issue, whenever the laptop isn't plugged to a power source (running on battery), my FPS drop from 67 to 15 as soon as it is unplugged from the power source, is this driver related? I'm currently running the 175.63 drivers.

EDIT: I am currently looking at the niBitor screenshot and I guess that the GPU goes to the Thrtl active performance level while on battery, the solution would be to match the Thrtl with the Extra clocks and flash the BIOS.

EDIT: After some research, it seems as if the GPU BIOS was implemented into the system BIOS and there is no seperate BIOS for the GPU onboard, which means that we can forget nvflash already. Something that came to my head is to find a way to trick the driver to prevent the card from entering Thrtl when on battery because afterall it's the driver that decides which active performance level is to be used.


I believe in the power management it is set to change your gpu performance to 10% when running on battery. You may be able change it there


----------



## Emmanuel

Hey Shifty, I don't see anything that looks like what you said, can you help me a little?








Thanks, le's make this laptop the best PORTABLE/ON THE GO gaming laptop, because if it's just a good performer when plugged in, we could get a desktop for the price...

EDIT: I see that option but for the CPU under advanced power settings, but not for GPU.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Ya lol this is ridiculous, it must enter the Thrtl active performance level when on battery. In order to fix that, you can either try with me to find a way to simply prevent the display driver from triggering the active performance level change to Thrtl, or you can try to purchase the $6000 Phoenix BIOS editor lol. Since our cards aren't MXM, they don't have their own BIOS chip, even if we found a way to flash the card, you are risking to completly corrupt your system BIOS.

I already tried to:
-In Power Options: "Performance" instead of "Balanced" but to no avail
-Looking to see which part of the driver triggers the active performance level change, pending...



ok...i have said editor and i have nibtor 4.0 editor and i can get around in "A" bios.....just not this one. i can flash our bios with the new settings if i can figure out how to get a copy of my bios. gateway doesn't have bios updates for this system so i can't get a copy of the rom. now someone has had a copy of the 6831 rom, but it's corrupted so i doesn't reflash.''

and shifty, didn't see a 10 percent gpu setting in power options.


----------



## johnksss

and what is happening is...when on battery power the system is doing extactly what it's suppose to. it is going into 3d mode, but remember...we aren't using 3d mode we are using "extra" and your 3d clocks are set to that funky number 381/301.


----------



## Emmanuel

Hey, same issue here with niBitor, it won't read the BIOS. How would you flash the BIOS though if we managed to get it?

EDIT: can't we use GPU-z to dump our BIOS?
NVM: "BIOS reading not supported on this device"


----------



## johnksss

no, you need pheonix bios editor pro 2.2 which i have. so exporting & importing the oprom2.rom (8800m gts) file is not the problem. making minor changes in the bios is also do able, but....and yes there is always a but. i need a 1024kb bios rom. now i have tried different roms from different places, but none seem to be the exact same file size as mine, so i can do a bios back up of my original bios.... if anyone has any suggestions...im all ears. because i will flash/test/tryout or whatever...


----------



## Emmanuel

I downloaded a 8800m GTX BIOS and it confirmed what we saw on the screenshot with niBitor, but hold on, if you can import your BIOS by making a backup, can't you edit it directly and reflash it after?

EDIT: Also, something very important, if we manage to edit the BIOS, we need to make sure that when we are going to match the Thrtl clocks with the Extra clocks, we also match the Thrtl voltage with the Extra voltage, otherwise I'm sure that it will be completly unstable.


----------



## johnksss

nope.
when doing a back up it needs the correct bios sized rom file to start with, even though your not really flashing. this seems to be the easiest way to get a copy of ones bios. but in my case..i dont have the right sized rom file. i can probably use almost any pheonix rom from another sysytem, but it has to be exactly 1024kb.

edit: so if your rom file your trying to us is 1025kb - 1074kb then you can't backup your bios. has to be exact.


----------



## johnksss

im dieing to try and over clock my cpu to 3.2 or 3.4


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
I downloaded a 8800m GTX BIOS and it confirmed what we saw on the screenshot with niBitor, but hold on, if you can import your BIOS by making a backup, can't you edit it directly and reflash it after?

EDIT: Also, something very important, if we manage to edit the BIOS, we need to make sure that when we are going to match the Thrtl clocks with the Extra clocks, we also match the Thrtl voltage with the Extra voltage, otherwise I'm sure that it will be completly unstable. <--- good point

...


----------



## Emmanuel

Now my question is, if somehow we had the right BIOS and properly configured, how would we flash it, from Windows, Floppy?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Now my question is, if somehow we had the right BIOS and properly configured, how would we flash it, from Windows, Floppy?

You could also try a USB flashdrive.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Now my question is, if somehow we had the right BIOS and properly configured, how would we flash it, from Windows, Floppy?


easy. you would flash it from within windows with winphlash. same program to make a backup bios with


----------



## Emmanuel

Ok, a little extra info, we are running a R01-A1P (94.29.00) BIOS as detected from CPU-z, if you type R01-A1P in google, you will have many chinese pages, you can translate the first one and it's pretty interresting. Also, what exactly do we need now? Can't we use Winflash to save our current BIOS?


----------



## Emmanuel

Allright I may have found a way to make a backup BIOS, but when clicking Backup, it tells me that I'm about to flash my system whatever, I don't want to flash my system. Backup means that it's just going to save my current BIOS to a file right? Not upgrading my BIOS?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Allright I may have found a way to make a backup BIOS, but when clicking Backup, it tells me that I'm about to flash my system whatever, I don't want to flash my system. Backup means that it's just going to save my current BIOS to a file right? Not upgrading my BIOS?

as long as you have the check in do backup bios only!

but this is where it errors out if the bios isn't right... part table error...but we shall see.


----------



## Emmanuel

Allright I'm fed up with that for now, what I tried didn't work (create a text file and rename it's extension to .rom), you can try if you want but the application just crashed when I tried. I'm wondering if there is anything easier than that to resolve that throttling issue, trying other drivers maybe? Can you try the stock drivers and tell me if still happens?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Allright I'm fed up with that for now, what I tried didn't work (create a text file and rename it's extension to .rom), you can try if you want but the application just crashed when I tried. I'm wondering if there is anything easier than that to resolve that throttling issue, trying other drivers maybe? Can you try the stock drivers and tell me if still happens?

i think the 174 series doesn't do it, but i will check in a few.
and to flash you need winphlash 1.6.5.6


----------



## Emmanuel

Allright please check the drivers and tell me which one I should use, I do not want to flash my laptop at all because it would be a really heavy paperweight.
Many thanks!


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Allright please check the drivers and tell me which one I should use, I do not want to flash my laptop at all because it would be a really heavy paperweight.
Many thanks!

sure thing.


----------



## Emmanuel

I read a few good things about the 174.74 driver, what's your opinion on these?
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...howtopic=18050


----------



## johnksss

xp or visa?


----------



## Emmanuel

Sorry, wrong link, new link, Vista 32-bit:
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...howtopic=18049


----------



## johnksss

well...installed 174.74 and no drop in clock speed.

going to run crysis right now for 5 minutes...brb


----------



## Emmanuel

The drop in clockspeed is only appearant while playing games, software will still read your Extra clocks even when the GPU is throttled. So only Crysis will tell us, the easiest way to do that is to plug the laptop to a power outlet, start playing and unplug your PC while you play, if your FPS drop right after, well we still have the same problem.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
The drop in clockspeed is only appearant while playing games, software will still read your Extra clocks even when the GPU is throttled. So only Crysis will tell us, the easiest way to do that is to plug the desktop to a power outlet, start playing and unplug your PC while you play, if your FPS drop right after, well we still have the same problem.


well...glad you explained it because that's exactly how i did it, but was too lazy to type it....lol and figured you and i we're on the same page.

unplugged it would change automatically without doing nothing...

playing the game makes sure it doesn't readjust on it's own after a few minutes

frames are still high on bat and off bat and the clocks stay as they should 500/799

so we're good. for the moment.


----------



## Emmanuel

Allright I'm giving them a try.


----------



## Emmanuel

Allright big problem, after uninstalling and restarting, BSOD, now cannot even install a new display driver. Can you please confirm that the 174.74 will not downclock the GPU when running on battery as it seems as my laptop doesn't like changing its dislay drivers.


----------



## johnksss

1: yes they work
2: you need to completely uninstall your old drivers
3: install standard vga then reboot computer
4: upgrade vga driver by installing 8800m gts 174.74 driver
and this should work.

confirmed that it is in fact working.


----------



## Emmanuel

Yeah it seems as if Vista didn't like the fact that I was downgrading I might have to reformat if I can't get it to work... At least I know that I will keep performance on the go when away from a power outlet.


----------



## johnksss

no! no reformat!

we can do this


----------



## Emmanuel

Damn it's simply not going to update, I reinstalled the standard VGA driver and then restarted and then tried the 174.74, it will happily install he 175.63 however, device manager will not update it either telling me that the driver was found but there was a problem installing it...


----------



## johnksss

it's the wrong inf file.

and make sure you have 174.74 vista drivers
then pull the inf file out of the original_inf.zip file


----------



## johnksss

dv_disp.inf...


----------



## Emmanuel

Tried that still doesn't work... I have the modified inf replacing it and it just tells me that setup was not modified...


----------



## johnksss

give me five minutes to check some things...we are going to get this.


----------



## Emmanuel

Thanks a lot man, hopefully we can get this working soon or else I'll spend tonight installing everything again just like yesterday night...


----------



## johnksss

click update driver
click browse my computer
click let me pick from list
click have disk
click browse
go to your 17474vista directory
click nv_disp
click ok
it should show your 8800m gts driver
click next

it's taking me a bit because im going through it as we speak on my computer....

screen will flash once or twice and the updated driver should be installed
click close and restart your computer.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Thanks a lot man, hopefully we can get this working soon or else I'll spend tonight installing everything again just like yesterday night...


no problem

no! we will make it work one way or the other.. i hate to reformat when i think i can solve the problem...lol


----------



## Emmanuel

I already tried with device manager, trying one last thing, install thr 175.63 and the 174.74 over it.


----------



## johnksss

that would be one of my next suggestions along with running driversweeper if the other stuff didn't work.


----------



## Emmanuel

I managed to get the old 167 drivers working but it sill won't update to the 174.74, can you really confirm that there isn't any FPS drop right after pulling out the power cord because I don't want to go through hell for nothing.


----------



## Emmanuel

Allright John from what I read, it is impossible that the 174.74 gets rid of the throttling because I am now convinced that it isn't driver related anymore but hardware related, in other words, we need to flash the BIOS. I figured out a way to avoid reformatting and I am now running driver 175.75


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
I managed to get the old 167 drivers working but it sill won't update to the 174.74, can you really confirm that there isn't any FPS drop right after pulling out the power cord because I don't want to go through hell for nothing.


yes, it is confirmed.
the only time it will drop down in clock speed is if the computer is idle for more than 30 seconds (while gaming it will never be idle) but once you move the mouse it goes right back to full speed. i was playing a game for about 20 minutes and left the game on for about ten minutes and i did nothing. and it stayed at 500/799


----------



## johnksss

sorry about the late reply but i fell alseep...these long hours are killing me...lol


----------



## Emmanuel

Lol no problem but I don't think that you got my point. Windows or any software including GPU-z will not read your new throttled clocks, they will still read 500/799, however you will notice the difference when playing a game, if you monitor your FPS, you will see the obvious drop in performance and FPS. You can run 3DMark06 if you want and simply compare scores with one run on AC, and one run on battery, and you will see clearly the difference.


----------



## johnksss

nope. *lol* i understood it all..i use fraps for frames so i know exactly whatit does when i unplug or plug in or change power options using rmclock or windows power options. nope, i got us covered on this emmanuel. i made another post about it in another thread, but i thought i fixed it with 175.75/175.70/175.63 and found out it was still doing it. but seems to be working with 174.74..but over clocking sucks with this driver, but the power options work like how they are suppose to.

edit: and yes me and 3dmark06 are the best of friends...*LOL*


----------



## Emmanuel

OMG now I really am hesitating between reformatting to get this driver... I really don't know and would be pissed as hell if it didn't work.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
OMG now I really am hesitating between reformatting to get this driver... I really don't know and would be pissed as hell if it didn't work.


well, you can always connect to me using netmeeting to see for your self...lol

that's how i fix my clients computers when im too lazy or way to far away to get there.


----------



## johnksss

ok, we have fixed the problem between emmanuel and myself...
http://www.say-it-loud.com/nvac.inf

use this file with drivers 175.75 and your all set. no powermizer issues while on battery.


----------



## Emmanuel

Allright well before turning the PC off, new 3DMark score:
9646!!

I also attached the modified inf, to install, just download the driver here:
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...howtopic=18720, exract it and drag the inf into the folder, click yes when prompted to overwrite and then just run the setup like you would normally do. Many thanks to Johnksss and me who spent literally a whole afternoon and night trying to fix the video card performance when running on battery testing tons of drivers and infs.


----------



## johnksss

you can do better than that...up them clocks to 635/942

dont be scared!!

lol


----------



## Emmanuel

Those clocks are completly unstable, for me stable= 20 mins ATI Artifact Scanner stable, I managed to do 620/900 and just got 9826, going to try reaching 10k!


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Those clocks are completly unstable, for me stable= 20 mins ATI Artifact Scanner stable, I managed to do 620/900 and just got 9826, going to try reaching 10k!


im knowing.









like mine would be stable at 11,124. lol

well actually it is stable just under that, but trying to play crysis anywhere close to that isn't


----------



## Emmanuel

I've got one question though. When you overclock, you have to make sure that the memory clock keeps up a little with the core right? Or else it might actually cause artifacting right?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


I've got one question though. When you overclock, you have to make sure that the memory clock keeps up a little with the core right? Or else it might actually cause artifacting right?


it's a preference thing. and depends on what game your trying to maximize performance from.... just like 3dmark for example.... higher core gives you a higher proxcon/firefly score, while a higher memory clock gives you a higher canyon/deep freeze score.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6829435

im currently back on top and broke the 11k barrier which we thought was impossible, but thanks to killeroverload i went back and pushed my system to the max. clocks we're up to 670/1000/1640

not stable for gaming of course...lol


----------



## Emmanuel

Nice lol, but I'm looking for maximum 24/7 stable.


----------



## johnksss

around 600-620/850-930
core memory

but playing crysis at almost any type of over clock and the system crashes.

i think this game tries to maximize your unified shaders. so pushing it past it's normal clocks makes the game send way more info than your card can really handle. (speculation of course) now i have played for about 30 minutes to an hour over clocked at 575/850 and i think it played...going to mess with it a bit today and see what happens. but really...this lappy is fine without any real over clocking of the gpu... it's an 8800 card remember...lol most people dont even own an 8800 anything. lol


----------



## Emmanuel

Ya, I played 10 minutes at 600/900 and Crysis was perfectly stable and 20 minutes of ATI Artifact Scanning stable, I'll try 1H when I have time lol.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Ya, I played 10 minutes at 600/900 and Crysis was perfectly stable and 20 minutes of ATI Artifact Scanning stable, I'll try 1H when I have time lol.


yeah, my test we're base off the older drivers, running some test off these 175.75 drivers now... doing 600/900 at 1920x1200 res and everything seems cool.


----------



## Emmanuel

Ya 600/900 seems to be a good stable OC, just redid my 20 minutes artifact scanning and it's all good!
Anyways out of the blue, when you shut down/restart your PC, do you have sometimes this popup saying "Application Manager is preventing Windows from shutting shut down" or something similiar and application manager a few seconds later it shuts off by itself?


----------



## johnksss

nope.


----------



## Emmanuel

Wow had a few problems here and there, basically I noticed that when I turn on my PC after a while or I reboot my system after updating drivers, I get a BSOD right away when Windows loads, which most of the time leads in corrupted drivers, hence my display driver problems. I think that I found the source, I had my HDD set as AHCI instead of Compatibility but I never installed any AHCI controller with Windows, so I just loaded the Intel Matrix Storage Manager and no more BSODs. Time will tell if it's fixed.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Wow had a few problems here and there, basically I noticed that when I turn on my PC after a while or I reboot my system after updating drivers, I get a BSOD right away when Windows loads, which most of the time leads in corrupted drivers, hence my display driver problems. I think that I found the source, I had my HDD set as AHCI instead of Compatibility but I never installed any AHCI controller with Windows, so I just loaded the Intel Matrix Storage Manager and no more BSODs. Time will tell if it's fixed.



yes, that will do it. your lucky your system even booted at all..


----------



## Emmanuel

One question not really specific to this laptop:
Do you reduce your battery lifespan if you keep your laptop plugged into an AC outlet? In more technical meanings, I mean, when the battery is fully charged and the laptop is plugged in, does the power go from the charger directly to the notebook or does it go to the battery first to keep it charged as power is drained from it? In simple words, is the battery used at all when it's fully charged on AC?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
One question not really specific to this laptop:
Do you reduce your battery lifespan if you keep your laptop plugged into an AC outlet? In more technical meanings, I mean, when the battery is fully charged and the laptop is plugged in, does the power go from the charger directly to the notebook or does it go to the battery first to keep it charged as power is drained from it? In simple words, is the battery used at all when it's fully charged on AC?

now that i do not know for sure....


----------



## Emmanuel

I know that the laptop is able to run without a battery inserted in if it's plugged to the charger, so I think that this means that there is a seperate circuit because if power had to go through a battery, the laptop wouldn't turn on with no battery. Also, you can change batteries while the computer runs as long as it's plugged into the charger, but now was Gateway smart enough to make sure that the computer did not drain power directly from the battery when plugged in? I don't know.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
I know that the laptop is able to run without a battery inserted in if it's plugged to the charger, so I think that this means that there is a seperate circuit because if power had to go through a battery, the laptop wouldn't turn on with no battery. Also, you can change batteries while the computer runs as long as it's plugged into the charger, but now was Gateway smart enough to make sure that the computer did not drain power directly from the battery when plugged in? I don't know.

personally i think once it hits 100 percent, the circuit shuts off... but periotically checks the battery to make sure it is 99 percent or better in charge, before it starts charging or sending a trickle charge to it to keep it at 100. (speculation of course)


----------



## Emmanuel

Trickle charge would make sense.


----------



## Mrbunnyface

OK, so I just put the t9300 in. I am not currently OC'd (no need) and I am sitting at:

CPU: 5.4
Compression/Encryption: 5.2
Memory speed and size: 5.1
Desktop Graphics: 5.9
Gaming Graphics: 5.8
Hard Disk: 5.4
Video encoding: 5.5

So Base is: 5.1

6860fx, t9300 Core2 Duo 2.5
4gb DDR II SDRAM - 667 MHz
NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTS W/GDDR3 SDRAM - 512 MB
320 GB - Serial ATA-300 - 5400 rpm
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit Edition

While I'm loving these scores, is this optimal, or is there something else i could do besides OC, especially in the memory area? I do understand this scoring method, but I trust the opinions of you knowledgeable users rather than their opinion. Where do you guys sit?


----------



## johnksss

how much more tweaking are you looking for?

with a t9300 you can do any and everything fast. there are only a few chips above that one and you have one of the top 5 videos cards of all time. what more could you want?..lol

and where do we sit..... we sit good with our choice in the new gateway p-series laptop

and as for your memory scores...that is about the best your gonna get unless you switch to amd. they seem to be getting 5.9's on memory


----------



## Mrbunnyface

Alright, I am sure you have seen this complaint if you play HW2, but this is my new favorite forum so I gotta ask. I have the "obsolete video drivers error" and the "card running in agp mode rather tan pci" problems. No suggestion I have found works to fix this. Any ideas here?

Vista home premium 64
8800m gts 512
t9300

drivers all updated


----------



## Mrbunnyface

Gotcha. Yeah I am totally loving this thing. But, I am sure you are like me that we are always looking for a boost, lol. btw this thing can run anything lightning fast, except HW2 as I posted before. Thanks!


----------



## victor89

hey i got my fx from bestbuy and it is awsome. 4gb mem, and 320hd, intel core 2 1.83, nividia geforce 8800m gts w/ 512mb


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mrbunnyface*


Gotcha. Yeah I am totally loving this thing. But, I am sure you are like me that we are always looking for a boost, lol. btw this thing can run anything lightning fast, except HW2 as I posted before. Thanks!



what is hw2?
which drivers are you using?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *victor89*


hey i got my fx from bestbuy and it is awsome. 4gb mem, and 320hd, intel core 2 1.83, nividia geforce 8800m gts w/ 512mb


congrats!


----------



## Emmanuel

I'm having issues with a IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL BSOD, I ran 2H of Memtest and 20mins of Prime95 no errors, it happens only when booting sometimes, I reformatted multiple times already but the BSOD is still there. The only thing that is kind of hacked on the OS is that I installed a Dreamscene hack but BSODs didn't start right after that, also I don't think that Dreamscene runs in kernel level lol, so what can I blame, I am using the 175.75 drivers. I installed the OS with 4GB of RAM installed, could that be the problem? Also one other problem is that when switching power plans or when taking the AC cord out, my basic power options reset (turn off display after... sleep after...)


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
I'm having issues with a IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL BSOD, I ran 2H of Memtest and 20mins of Prime95 no errors, it happens only when booting sometimes, I reformatted multiple times already but the BSOD is still there. The only thing that is kind of hacked on the OS is that I installed a Dreamscene hack but BSODs didn't start right after that, also I don't think that Dreamscene runs in kernel level lol, so what can I blame, I am using the 175.75 drivers. I installed the OS with 4GB of RAM installed, could that be the problem? Also one other problem is that when switching power plans or when taking the AC cord out, my basic power options reset (turn off display after... sleep after...)


did you do a surface scan of your operating system hard drive?


----------



## Mrbunnyface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
what is hw2?
which drivers are you using?

HW2 is Homeworld 2. I have the the newer drivers that were listed earlier in this forum. The game is about 5 years old, but still rocks!


----------



## johnksss

then my next question would be...are you running in dx9 or dx10?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
I'm having issues with a IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL BSOD, I ran 2H of Memtest and 20mins of Prime95 no errors, it happens only when booting sometimes, I reformatted multiple times already but the BSOD is still there. The only thing that is kind of hacked on the OS is that I installed a Dreamscene hack but BSODs didn't start right after that, also I don't think that Dreamscene runs in kernel level lol, so what can I blame, I am using the 175.75 drivers. I installed the OS with 4GB of RAM installed, could that be the problem? Also one other problem is that when switching power plans or when taking the AC cord out, my basic power options reset (turn off display after... sleep after...)

I had the same problem, but it would only do it when you boot up for the first time in a while...Once it restarted it worked fine again


----------



## Leonclaw

Does anyone know how i can update the video drivers on a p-6860fx??

i noticed that all the drivers offered in the laptop2go web site are for the p6831 which runs on 32bit vista. i appreciate the help

thanks


----------



## Leonclaw

i just installed a t9300 on my 6860fx. i was wondering if theres anything i needed to do because i still get a low score of 8688 on 3dmark 06. If anybody knows i really appreciate your help

Thnak you


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leonclaw*


i just installed a t9300 on my 6860fx. i was wondering if theres anything i needed to do because i still get a low score of 8688 on 3dmark 06. If anybody knows i really appreciate your help

Thnak you


well then....lets point you in the right direction then.

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...p?showforum=93

and is that 8688 over clocked or not?


----------



## Rampage07

im going out to buy either the 6860 or the 172 or w/e it is. Can i put absolutely any intel P socket cpu that i want, or it is limited to certain models?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rampage07*


im going out to buy either the 6860 or the 172 or w/e it is. Can i put absolutely any intel P socket cpu that i want, or it is limited to certain models?



which chip did you have in mind.


----------



## Rampage07

im not positive but its probably either the T8100, 8300, or 9300


----------



## johnksss

the extreme edition cpu's x9000/x7800/x7900
http://www.intel.com/Consumer/Learn/...trino_notebook


----------



## Rampage07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnksss*


the extreme edition cpu's x9000/x7800/x7900
http://www.intel.com/Consumer/Learn/...trino_notebook


what about them? are those the only ones i can use or just suggestions?


----------



## Leonclaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnksss*


well then....lets point you in the right direction then.

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...p?showforum=93

and is that 8688 over clocked or not?


No, thats just stock with t9300 on the laptop


----------



## meltingz

i noticed that the function key is in the bottom left and i was wondering if i can switch that with the crtl key


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rampage07* 
what about them? are those the only ones i can use or just suggestions?

there are about 10 chips you can use.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leonclaw* 
No, thats just stock with t9300 on the laptop

not sure why you think that is a low score. what are you comparing it to?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meltingz* 
i noticed that the function key is in the bottom left and i was wondering if i can switch that with the crtl key

not sure, but read somewhere people we're trying to switch it. not sure if they we're successful or not.


----------



## Leonclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
there are about 10 chips you can use.

not sure why you think that is a low score. what are you comparing it to?

not sure, but read somewhere people we're trying to switch it. not sure if they we're successful or not.

i've read a few of the members scores and noticed that they had the same setup as mine but get 9000 + scores on 3dmark 06. Thats why i was like ...huh?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leonclaw* 
i've read a few of the members scores and noticed that they had the same setup as mine but get 9000 + scores on 3dmark 06. Thats why i was like ...huh?


they are overclocking the gpu.
edit: you have to check what resolution people are using as well. because 1280x1024 is the default, but since people have 1440x900 screens they can only go 1280x800. and some even try to use 1280x768 which really doesn't count.


----------



## johnksss

look at my scores....

1280X800/11,126 X9000 over clocked / not over clocked-9124

1280X1024/10,165 X9000 over clocked / not over clocked-8370

1920X1200/8040 x9000 over clocked / not over clocked-6482

and when i had the t9300 2.5 ghz chip. i had the 3dmark06 record for that chip as well. for overclocking & and stock clocks. so when i look at peoples scores. i can pretty much tell who is overclocked and who isn't.


----------



## Leonclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
look at my scores....

1280X800/11,126 X9000 over clocked / not over clocked-9124

1280X1024/10,165 X9000 over clocked / not over clocked-8370

1920X1200/8040 x9000 over clocked / not over clocked-6482

and when i had the t9300 2.5 ghz chip. i had the 3dmark06 record for that chip as well. for overclocking & and stock clocks. so when i look at peoples scores. i can pretty much tell who is overclocked and who isn't.

oh ok so i have to use ntune or something like that to overclock my GPU. whats the max i can overclock my GPU without crashing the damm thing?

also can i play games with my overclock options or will it crash because it will overheat or something?

Thank you so much for the knowledge and help


----------



## johnksss

dont worry leon, i was thinking the same exact thing when i first started...lmao! how they get them high clocks! *lol*

yes, use ntune
crysis really doesn't like to be played over clocked, but most other games seem to be alright, from what i have read.

and a gaming safe over clock to start with would be something like 575-610/850-920

this is all trial and error... i have had mine clocked at 675/1000 but in no way is this playable anywhere!! and i could only do it once and it still didn't get a high 3dmark06 score.


----------



## Leonclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
dont worry leon, i was thinking the same exact thing when i first started...lmao! how they get them high clocks! *lol*

yes, use ntune
crysis really doesn't like to be played over clocked, but most other games seem to be alright, from what i have read.

and a gaming safe over clock to start with would be something like 575-610/850-920

this is all trial and error... i have had mine clocked at 675/1000 but in no way is this playable anywhere!! and i could only do it once and it still didn't get a high 3dmark06 score.

Thanks bro


----------



## johnksss

no problem


----------



## Leonclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leonclaw* 
No, thats just stock with t9300 on the laptop

i cant use any of the drivers in the link. i get an error saying that setup doesn't recognize any hardware


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leonclaw* 
i cant use any of the drivers in the link. i get an error saying that setup doesn't recognize any hardware









are you using the correct inf file out of the original_inf.zip file?


----------



## Leonclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
are you using the correct inf file out of the original_inf.zip file?

um..... i dunno


----------



## Leonclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leonclaw* 
um..... i dunno









i really dont understand what i have to do. I know im being a pain in the @ss but is there a way you can help me with this. Or if theres a link i need to go to that would be great.

Thank you


----------



## johnksss

1: download file
2: download modded inf file
3: extract file to folder
4: copy inf file to folder

example: c:\\175.75\\175.75\
v_disp.inf
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/infs/1...ta/nv_disp.inf
over write original nv_disp.inf if one is there.

5: then run setup


----------



## Leonclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
1: download file
2: download modded inf file
3: extract file to folder
4: copy inf file to folder

example: c:175.75175.75nv_disp.inf
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/infs/1...ta/nv_disp.inf
over write original nv_disp.inf if one is there.

5: then run setup

i installed the drivers but it gave me an error saying that the drivers is not digitally signed and now my laptop doesnt show like i have an 8800 and i have terrible coloration


----------



## johnksss

that wasnt really an error and did you tell it yes???


----------



## Leonclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
that wasnt really an error and did you tell it yes???

i did say yes to that but then i got another error and i only had the option to hit close. i dont get it


----------



## johnksss

can you take a picture of the screen?


----------



## Leonclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
can you take a picture of the screen?

Well i tried my best to install these drivers, but it apears that the p-6860 only works with 167.46 which is what currently got installed i guess which came in stock. I do NOT know what else to do. Bot only that...i cant use ntune cause i get the blue screen error, and i cant NOT use rivatuner cause it gives me an error saying that it does NOT recognizes my current driver.

I GIVE UP


----------



## johnksss

are you using 64 bit windows?
edit: i see you are using 64 bit.
http://www.download.laptopvideo2go.c...80_vista64.exe
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/infs/1...64/nv_disp.inf

personally i just edit the original inf's...


----------



## Leonclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
are you using 64 bit windows?
edit: i see you are using 64 bit.
http://www.download.laptopvideo2go.c...80_vista64.exe
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/infs/1...64/nv_disp.inf

personally i just edit the original inf's...

i really wish i knew what you were talking about


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leonclaw* 
i really wish i knew what you were talking about










one moment....


----------



## johnksss

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...howtopic=18825

go there and read a bit and it will explain the driver process to you.


----------



## Leonclaw

After long hours trying to figure why this wasnt working, i managed to find a driver capable off being installed on my machine and be recognized. Suprisingly i got a whoping 150 point increase on my 3dmark score, however, When i started playing some games to test it out my frames were cut more than half. So i went back and reinstalled the default drivers that my laptop came with (which i believe are 165.45 or something date 11/07) and it started running smooth again. If someone had the same problem with a Gateway FX p-6860 please let me know, cause i also have a desktop with a xfx 8800 GT alpha dog and it updated drivers fine and boost my performance. I just hate wasting timee for something that i ended up in square one


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leonclaw* 
After long hours trying to figure why this wasnt working, i managed to find a driver capable off being installed on my machine and be recognized. Suprisingly i got a whoping 150 point increase on my 3dmark score, however, When i started playing some games to test it out my frames were cut more than half. So i went back and reinstalled the default drivers that my laptop came with (which i believe are 165.45 or something date 11/07) and it started running smooth again. If someone had the same problem with a Gateway FX p-6860 please let me know, cause i also have a desktop with a xfx 8800 GT alpha dog and it updated drivers fine and boost my performance. I just hate wasting timee for something that i ended up in square one









it's the inf file. the mbile version of the file has powermizer enabled. and your desktop computer doesn't use powermizer because it is not mobile...

it is the inf file for sure.

you can try my modded one if you like

http://www.say-it-loud.com/nvac.inf

it's a modded version of the desktop inf...because i already went through that speed cut in half stuff...not cool at all!!!


----------



## Leonclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
it's the inf file. the mbile version of the file has powermizer enabled. and your desktop computer doesn't use powermizer because it is not mobile...

it is the inf file for sure.

you can try my modded one if you like

http://www.say-it-loud.com/nvac.inf

it's a modded version of the desktop inf...because i already went through that speed cut in half stuff...not cool at all!!!

where do i put that inf file?

do i just put it in the folder where the install files are and then i install?


----------



## Mrbunnyface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
then my next question would be...are you running in dx9 or dx10?

DX10, and it's funny, when I install the game, it tells me I do not have the latest verison, then it tries to instal DX 9, but of course fails because it realizes I have 10. Probably very related to problem and I shold have mentioned tit before. Apologies.


----------



## johnksss

yep. over write the other one.
make sure you delete the old inf file you put in there as well.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrbunnyface* 
DX10, and it's funny, when I install the game, it tells me I do not have the latest verison, then it tries to instal DX 9, but of course fails because it realizes I have 10. Probably very related to problem and I shold have mentioned tit before. Apologies.


no worries.

so no matter what you try to do..it will not install direct x 9, correct?


----------



## claymanhb

Extremetech pwnd the FX.

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2316343,00.asp

They didn't even mention it's upgradablility, oh well. Anyone know what kind of performance increase I'll get in crysis with a 9300?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claymanhb* 
Extremetech pwnd the FX.

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2316343,00.asp

They didn't even mention it's upgradablility, oh well. Anyone know what kind of performance increase I'll get in crysis with a 9300?


depends on what you we're getting before.

i play crisis at all medium at a resolution of 1920x1200 and the game looks far better than running it at 800x600 or 1024x768 or 1280x800 all high or very high. and i get a frame rate of 20 to 30 frames.


----------



## Leonclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
depends on what you we're getting before.

i play crisis at all medium at a resolution of 1920x1200 and the game looks far better than running it at 800x600 or 1024x768 or 1280x800 all high or very high. and i get a frame rate of 20 to 30 frames.

same here. i play on 1440x900 res and i get 25 to 35 fps sometimes 40 on all medium settings.


----------



## Cavemanhead

I found some instructions about how to install Win XP on a 6831FX.

http://neonpulse.net/2008/03/06/wind...eway-p-6831fx/

I have a 6860FX. Will the instructions still work?

Also, Are there any other instructions out there for a dual boot on this computer of Win XP and the 64bit VISTA that came with the 6860FX?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavemanhead* 
I found some instructions about how to install Win XP on a 6831FX.

http://neonpulse.net/2008/03/06/wind...eway-p-6831fx/

I have a 6860FX. Will the instructions still work?

Also, Are there any other instructions out there for a dual boot on this computer of Win XP and the 64bit VISTA that came with the 6860FX?

http://www.pronetworks.org/forum/alb....php?cat_id=69

this is what i used to get my dual boot going. they ahve a walk through some where over there.


----------



## Vostro

Just a quick question, can this notebook use a program like SetFSB or anything to overclock the CPU?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
Just a quick question, can this notebook use a program like SetFSB or anything to overclock the CPU?


so far im thinking no. i have been trying to get it to work, but it hasn't yet and no one has mentioned it working either.... still working on it though


----------



## andrewe1

Hey guys,

Just a quick question, I got an FX6860 about 5 days ago and Ive been having a problem. When playing games on battery the computer just shuts down, like if there was no battery and I would just unplug it...

Im trying to see if its a general issue so I can take it back to BB and get it replaced.

It mainly happens if im running a 3dmark06 loop and I unplug the AC, after 20 secs or so the laptop just shuts down.

Any help?

thanks


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrewe1* 
Hey guys,

Just a quick question, I got an FX6860 about 5 days ago and Ive been having a problem. When playing games on battery the computer just shuts down, like if there was no battery and I would just unplug it...

Im trying to see if its a general issue so I can take it back to BB and get it replaced.

It mainly happens if im running a 3dmark06 loop and I unplug the AC, after 20 secs or so the laptop just shuts down.

Any help?

thanks

lol

what cha doing over here buddy.









but if you find the answer, make sure to get back to me with the answer... thanks!!


----------



## andrewe1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
lol

what cha doing over here buddy.









but if you find the answer, make sure to get back to me with the answer... thanks!!

rofl...when i saw your nickname i thought it was over at nbr...

its driving me nuts!!! noone seems to give me a solid answer lol


----------



## johnksss

yeah, im working on it as we speak. like i said, i had two laptops ding the same thing with original hardware, so now i want to know what it is. do you have rightmark cpu clock?

if not you can download it from
http://cpu.rightmark.org
run it and set it up and then goto battery info and then battery device.
it will show the voltage of the computer with battery in or out.
then put lappy on battery power and get back to me with your voltage readings while the computer is just sitting there.
i have it set to refresh every 1 second. you'll understand after you install.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrewe1* 
rofl...when i saw your nickname i thought it was over at nbr...

its driving me nuts!!! noone seems to give me a solid answer lol

I would think your laptop uses too much power and the battery not giving enough. Or it's just the battery itself that's causing this.

If it plays ok when connected to the AC adapter I wouldn't think it's the laptop itself


----------



## johnksss

i had two of them doing the exact same thing shifty. one was open box and the other was brand new in the box

two different models
6831 first
6860 the on i have now.

can you tell what your voltage is while on battery, if you dont mind shifty?


----------



## andrewe1

Ok i tested mine with the rightmark thing...

Plugged in is 12.4 volts, unplugged it goes down to 11.6 volts...


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrewe1* 
Ok i tested mine with the rightmark thing...

Plugged in is 12.4 volts, unplugged it goes down to 11.6 volts...

now leave that on in a way you can see it. and play a game or something. and watch the voltage. your machine should shut off one the voltage hits an about 10.8 volts....(speculation of course)

i just got off the phone wit gateway and they said that these new games suck up way too much juice for the battery so it cuts off. and they actually came back with a decent answer and explanation with out me GIVING then the explanation so they could tell it back to me later like they knew what was going on....lmao (that always kills me)


----------



## andrewe1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
now leave that on in a way you can see it. and play a game or something. and watch the voltage. your machine should shut off one the voltage hits an about 10.8 volts....(speculation of course)

i just got off the phone wit gateway and they said that these new games suck up way too much juice for the battery so it cuts off. and they actually came back with a decent answer and explanation with out me GIVING then the explanation so they could tell it back to me later like they knew what was going on....lmao (that always kills me)

got it...

I connected an external monitor and ran 3dmark on one screen and rightmark on the other, from 100%, it went down to 55%, voltage slowly declining from 11.4 till 10.6 and thats where it cut off...


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrewe1* 
got it...

I connected an external monitor and ran 3dmark on one screen and rightmark on the other, from 100%, it went down to 55%, voltage slowly declining from 11.4 till 10.6 and thats where it cut off...


i knew it was something to do with voltage.


----------



## kaiser37

Does the 174.74 driver work on 64 bit Vista? Because I am going to get the latest model they sell at BB and it is 64? If not is ther another driver that has good perfomance and also doesnt let the battery do w/e it does when you disconect from AC?


----------



## Emmanuel

Allright, it's either:
-Battery issue: it's simply defective
-Component overheating: monitor your temperatures
-Bad drivers and PowerMizer issues

BTW, Johnksss, I finally got my highest stable OC, 608MHz on the core and 955MHz on the memory, it's unbelievable!

Quote:

Does the 174.74 driver work on 64 bit Vista? Because I am going to get the latest model they sell at BB and it is 64? If not is ther another driver that has good perfomance and also doesnt let the battery do w/e it does when you disconect from AC?
To answer your question, I am running the 175.75 on Vista 32-bit with a modified inf, and my GPU doesn't lose much performance when unplugging, the only thing that changes is that the GPU goes to default clocks (disables the OC) as soon as I unplug and I have to reload my nTune profile manually when plugged back on AC, but hey, stock clocks was enough for me to play Crysis all high DX9 for 1H on the plane









I've just uploaded the modded inf that I'm using.
Download these drivers:
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...howtopic=18720
Extract the driver and drag nvac out of the zip to the NVIDIA folder, you should be prompted to overwrite a pre-existing file with the same name, click yes, then install the driver once you've placed nvac.inf in the correct folder.

EDIT: I don't know about Vista 64-bit, you may try to use the 175.75 for Vista 64-bit but I can't guarantee that my modded nvac will work for it:
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...howtopic=18721


----------



## johnksss

the 6831/6860 seem to work just like a car battery system. when it hits low voltage it cuts off. just like a car would do when hitting 9.8 to 10 volts. but now if it cuts off right away... then def would say it's your battery. now if it takes time...then it's the system and it's auto cut off. (speculation of course)


----------



## Emmanuel

Ordered an X9000 engineering sample! Going to have one of the few laptops that break 10k in 3DMark06 !


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Ordered an X9000 engineering sample! Going to have one of the few laptops that break 10k in 3DMark06 !









your a bit late pal....rotflmao!

we we're at 11.1 and now 11.2k
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7025231


----------



## mnishimura00

how do you order an ES chip? i thought those were for the companies that review the chips before they come out, and they are free...


----------



## johnksss

a free es chip??? that's a big 10/4 negative! but....you can get an x7800 or an x7900 for far less than the x9000 though. and they do the job. around the same price as a t9300, but the t9300 can drop it's temps to the high 20's. not sure any other chip can do that.


----------



## johnksss

and here is that for sure fix for down clocking while on battery. told ya i was gonna figure it out...lol

ok, here is your fix for that stupid clock speed dropping

1: open regedit
2: go down to key
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SYSTEM\\CurrentControlSet\\Con trol\\Video\\ this is mine and yours is a different number - {DEB039CC-B704-4F53-B43E-9DD4432FA2E9}

go to the first 0001 or 0000 file folder that shows all your vga settings. it will be a long list.

3: scroll all the way down to the bottom where it says: RMPowerSupplyCapacity=3
meaning=performance level 3 when no ac adapter is detected.

change the 3 to 0
meaning: no performance level change detected due to no ac adapter connected.

4: reboot computer. you should be able to reboot on battery and start a game and the clocks should stay in the high 3d range. stop the game and it should drop back down (5 to 20 seconds after that)

this should work with all the newer drivers which are down clocking.

hope this helps if you haven't already done it.

edit: your card will down clock like it should, but once you draw on the gpu. the card will clock itself back to your max clocks and stay there till your done. once the game or gpu app is shut down, the clocks will drop to help cool the gpu down quicker.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
your a bit late pal....rotflmao!

we we're at 11.1 and now 11.2k
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7025231

Yep but the difference is that I always benchmark at my highest STABLE clocks lol, I don't look for the highest numbers, I look for the highest numbers on the most stable hardware!
ES chips are given for free to some companies, but hey I don't really care because I didn't pay $1000 for it and maybe since it has a completly unlocked multiplier, it might do wonders when OCed!


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Yep but the difference is that I always benchmark at my highest STABLE clocks lol, I don't look for the highest numbers, I look for the highest numbers on the most stable hardware!
ES chips are given for free to some companies, but hey I don't really care because I didn't pay $1000 for it and maybe since it has a completly unlocked multiplier, it might do wonders when OCed!


highest stable running clock is like 620-640/940-960 core/mem
just cant run it with crysis, but can be ran with everything else.

and gotta love the x9000, cept we can only over clock it to 3.0. working on gateway to get over clockers an unlocked bios.... (some one is working on that)









besides, im thinking a 9,234 for non over clocking is a decent 3dmark score...


----------



## Emmanuel

Hey I'm already at 9803 with my 24/7 stable OC which means tested for 2H in Crysis and 20 minutes of ATI Tool Artifact Scanner! I'm sure that with a little extra 0.5GHz on the CPU, I'm going to reach 10200 at least. By the way what is your X9000 stepping?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Hey I'm already at 9803 with my 24/7 stable OC which means tested for 2H in Crysis and 20 minutes of ATI Tool Artifact Scanner! I'm sure that with a little extra 0.5GHz on the CPU, I'm going to reach 10200 at least. By the way what is your X9000 stepping?



damn nice!! what settings are you using for crysis??

i was set to all high/dx10/ 1920x1200 resolution and can run that for about an hour or so. havent tested with my latest set of tweaks though.

my cpu is 6/7/6 co


----------



## Emmanuel

I've just actually discovered the Natural Mod for Crysis in DX10, it look so amazing and my FPS are still in the 20FPS range or higher, it's totally playable, and the X9000 will make it even better.
BTW what is the revision of your X9000? C0?


----------



## johnksss

and here your keeping a guy in suspence with the natural mod business...lol

where did ya get it at??

and CO is the revision

6/7/6 CO


----------



## ender475

Just got my P-172S FX about a week ago. ITS FANTASTIC. Runs crysis on high.
CPU: T5750 2.0 GHz dual core
OS: Vista 32 bit
Memory: 3 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
HD: 160GB 7200 RPM SATA
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTS


----------



## Emmanuel

I'm getting a B1 X9000, any insight on that?
It's the first batch of the X9000, I have no idea if any changes were made for the consumer revision (C0), however I've never heard of any issues with the first batch of the X9000.
Natural Mod:
http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=14195
Just install it and play the first level until "First Light" (when on the cliff), it looks amazing!


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


I'm getting a B1 X9000, any insight on that?
It's the first batch of the X9000, I have no idea if any changes were made for the consumer revision (C0), however I've never heard of any issues with the first batch of the X9000.
Natural Mod:
http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=14195
Just install it and play the first level until "First Light" (when on the cliff), it looks amazing!



i think so.

b1
co
go

or something like that

think there is an mo in there somewhere...trying to find out now.


----------



## Emmanuel

M0 is the only thing that Intel talks about lol, no signs of C0 nor B1.


----------



## johnksss

yep, that's what i got as well...lol

so i was like ok...going to test this chip throughly for 6 days and if it failed just once. it was going back to roscoe...lol


----------



## Emmanuel

I'll run 12H of Prime95 as soon as it gets home, if it fails, going to look for a way to obtain a refund.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


I'll run 12H of Prime95 as soon as it gets home, if it fails, going to look for a way to obtain a refund.



refund or exchange.


----------



## Emmanuel

Refund, but there wasn't any explicit warranty on it... Anyways a CPU either works or it doesn't, Prime95 will tell the truth!


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Refund, but there wasn't any explicit warranty on it... Anyways a CPU either works or it doesn't, Prime95 will tell the truth!


well im with ya!! so i say it will work fine and dandy and you will be a happy camper! have to stay possitive!


----------



## Emmanuel

There's actually no reason for it to be broken lol, anyways I'm covered by Paypal, if the guy messes around with people that are more knowledgable than him, he won't get far, who pays hundreds for broken hardware, and what kind of seller is dishonest to the point that he would sell such expensive equipement broken?


----------



## johnksss

you dont have to sell me on it emmanuel, im on your side!..lol. i bought mine off ebay thinking i was getting a non es version as well...lol

although i looked the chip over carefully and it shows all intel markings. you just made me think of something... going to call intel and see if my serial number shows up in the system. or whatever these numbers are on it...lol


----------



## Emmanuel

Well mine is arriving soon, I guess that B1 and C0 are all ES because Intel only talks about consumer steppings, in other words M0.


----------



## hakman

175.80 drivers did install however my computer is memory dumping like crazy. It can't even boot up without crashing half the time. Even when I uninstall vid card driver and run off the basic VGA driver I get memory dumps once in a while. The default nvidia drivers (167xx) also get memory dumps once in a while but nothing like updated drivers. Vista system crash report shows locale id 1033 to be the culprit each time I get the memory dump but I have no idea what that means. If anyone has had similar issues after installing their T9300 on 6860 fx and updating vid card drivers pls let me know. I am going to geek squad now to see if they can do anything.

Thanks.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hakman*


175.80 drivers did install however my computer is memory dumping like crazy. It can't even boot up without crashing half the time. Even when I uninstall vid card driver and run off the basic VGA driver I get memory dumps once in a while. The default nvidia drivers (167xx) also get memory dumps once in a while but nothing like updated drivers. Vista system crash report shows locale id 1033 to be the culprit each time I get the memory dump but I have no idea what that means. If anyone has had similar issues after installing their T9300 on 6860 fx and updating vid card drivers pls let me know. I am going to geek squad now to see if they can do anything.

Thanks.



do a restore point to before you started installing your video drivers...try like 5 days ago.


----------



## Xecuter2

What kind of dumps, sounds like bad ram, I am getting some bsod's now (page fault in non paged) so I will have to RMA my ocz 4gb kit. Other than that, everything is perfect.


----------



## lvthn

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819111001

Thinking of buying this to upgrade my FX laptop. Is there a better choice? I game this puppy like mad, so second best is...not gonna cut it! Recommendations?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lvthn*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819111001

Thinking of buying this to upgrade my FX laptop. Is there a better choice? I game this puppy like mad, so second best is...not gonna cut it! Recommendations?


that or an x7800/x7900 which is also coming in near that price.


----------



## sdt13

I am in the market for a new laptop and I really like the Gateway FX series. However, they do not seem to be customizable and they do not come with 64 bit vista, is that an option? It seems odd that some of them come with 4GB of ram with only 32bit.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdt13* 
I am in the market for a new laptop and I really like the Gateway FX series. However, they do not seem to be customizable and they do not come with 64 bit vista, is that an option? It seems odd that some of them come with 4GB of ram with only 32bit.

I think the new one with 4gb of ram has 64bit vista. The old one with 3 had 32bit.


----------



## mnishimura00

mine has 64 bit vista.


----------



## sdt13

http://www.gateway.com/systems/serie...mpid=ms_gaming

Not according to here. I guess my two main questions are :

- Is it possible to customize them?
- Is Vista 64 Bit an option?


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdt13* 
http://www.gateway.com/systems/serie...mpid=ms_gaming

Not according to here. I guess my two main questions are :

- Is it possible to customize them?
- Is Vista 64 Bit an option?

Completely different models.. These are best buy exclusives... 4gb version has 64bit vista on it and 3gb has 32 bit. In any case, 64bit runs flawless on both. I bought the 6831fx with 3gb and the t5450 and added what you see in my sig.


----------



## sdt13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
Completely different models.. These are best buy exclusives... 4gb version has 64bit vista on it and 3gb has 32 bit. In any case, 64bit runs flawless on both. I bought the 6831fx with 3gb and the t5450 and added what you see in my sig.

I feel really stupid right now as these are the only ones i can seem to find on the website. Could you direct me to the correct location? Thanks.


----------



## Xecuter2

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1204332501169

This has replaced the 6831fx that was previously sold.


----------



## Emmanuel

For anyone who's interrested, I got tired of those lame BETA drivers from laptopvideo2go, I just took the latest WHQL driver from nVidia dating from May 16th, edited the .inf and there, you have a nice working driver with no powermizer issues. The so called optimized drivers were giving me issues in Crysis Sandbox2 editor where the driver would lock up and sometimes recover, or else would force me to restart the machine, so I'll rather use official nVidia drivers. Enjoy!
PS: extract the zip file before running the setup.


----------



## cometman

Quote:

For anyone who's interrested, I got tired of those lame BETA drivers from laptopvideo2go, I just took the latest WHQL driver from nVidia dating from May 16th, edited the .inf and there, you have a nice working driver with no powermizer issues. The so called optimized drivers were giving me issues in Crysis Sandbox2 editor where the driver would lock up and sometimes recover, or else would force me to restart the machine, so I'll rather use official nVidia drivers. Enjoy!
so is this meant for 32 or 64 bit vista or both? is the modded inf already in there?


----------



## Emmanuel

Ya I modded the inf and it's already in there, it's for 32-bit.


----------



## kaiser37

How well does it run on crysis and other games with the regular drivers?


----------



## Emmanuel

Same performance pretty much. But if you want a good performance boost, I suggest the 177.39, I just modified the inf and I'm currently testing the PhysX demos! Uploaded the inf, simply replace the old one in the driver directory by this one.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Same performance pretty much. But if you want a good performance boost, I suggest the 177.39, I just modified the inf and I'm currently testing the PhysX demos! Uploaded the inf, simply replace the old one in the driver directory by this one.


lol nice!

been using the 177.39's for a few days now. i modded the original by adding all the settings for the nv3. works great.


----------



## sdt13

WHOOOo!!! I got a P-6860 FX!! This laptop is awesome. All i really have done is turn it on







. Is it really necessary to make a backup for it when there is a backup partition on the hard drive?


----------



## cometman

Quote:



Ya I modded the inf and it's already in there, it's for 32-bit.


can you make one for 64 bit? or can i just take the modded inf file and download the 64 bit driver from nvidia and use that?


----------



## kaiser37

If it goes on sail this weekend im ready to make the plunge. Once i get every thing setup and updated, what do you guys recommend to back my pc up. I always to screw **** up. Is the one that vista comes with work well, or what do you recommend to make an exact copy of my hard drive.


----------



## shiarua

Anyone know if the P-6860FX is 64-bit Vista? The unit has 4GB of memory in it, so I assume so, but I would like confirmation. Im looking for one with 32-bit Vista, mainly because I already run 64-bit Vista Ultimate on my desktop and I'll be using this laptop mainly for FFXI, which doesnt play nicely with Vista x64 and a GeForce 8 series card.

Also, in terms of laptop graphics cards, would the 8800M GTS be better than a 9600M GT/GS?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shiarua* 
Anyone know if the P-6860FX is 64-bit Vista? The unit has 4GB of memory in it, so I assume so, but I would like confirmation. Im looking for one with 32-bit Vista, mainly because I already run 64-bit Vista Ultimate on my desktop and I'll be using this laptop mainly for FFXI, which doesnt play nicely with Vista x64 and a GeForce 8 series card.


it's 64 bit, but you can load 32 bit on it. just do a driver/app back up then use your 32/64 bit os cd that comes with the laptop


----------



## shiarua

Oh, so it comes with 32-bit OS disc? Im planning to get the laptop through Best Buy, since I work in Geek Squad (dont laugh...lol), and I can get my employee discount on it. Maybe you just don't get the option with other Gateway laptops. I mean, as far as I have seen when I set up new Gateway laptops for customers, the only disc I see in the box is the 32-bit OS disc, since 64-bit isn't that popular yet. But yea, in any case I play on doing a complete reformat of the computer out of the box. Too much **** comes on them. I feel bad giving customers a machine with a bunch of trial crap on it lol.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shiarua* 
Oh, so it comes with 32-bit OS disc? Im planning to get the laptop through Best Buy, since I work in Geek Squad (dont laugh...lol), and I can get my employee discount on it. Maybe you just don't get the option with other Gateway laptops. I mean, as far as I have seen when I set up new Gateway laptops for customers, the only disc I see in the box is the 32-bit OS disc, since 64-bit isn't that popular yet. But yea, in any case I play on doing a complete reformat of the computer out of the box. Too much **** comes on them. I feel bad giving customers a machine with a bunch of trial crap on it lol.

yeah, well just to go run back and tell (the man) them, that we are modding them already....lmao!!

i know for sure that the 6860fx comes with this disk, but from what i hear... it's the only one. and im looking at mine right now.


----------



## shiarua

But you'll void the warranty....nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Oh wait, you voided the warranty _before_ you bought the computer <.<


----------



## johnksss

lol


----------



## Xecuter2

I just quit geeksquad lol. ADH with emp pricing was kinda nice though, 3 years fully covered and I get a free battery and ac adapter which makes it worth it right there. If you need to repair it, just swap the stuff back, no way they will know or care. If I send it in I will send it without any hdds anyway so the only thing that matters is the CPU, and I would bet money that they would not even notice that it was changed. Best be safe than sorry though, just in case the guy repairing it decides to "replace it", I don't trust our service centers..


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
I just quit geeksquad lol. ADH with emp pricing was kinda nice though, 3 years fully covered and I get a free battery and ac adapter which makes it worth it right there. If you need to repair it, just swap the stuff back, no way they will know or care. If I send it in I will send it without any hdds anyway so the only thing that matters is the CPU, and I would bet money that they would not even notice that it was changed. Best be safe than sorry though, just in case the guy repairing it decides to "replace it", I don't trust our service centers..

yeah, i was being funny for the most part..lol

but your gonna love that gateway im sure!


----------



## shiarua

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
I just quit geeksquad lol. ADH with emp pricing was kinda nice though, 3 years fully covered and I get a free battery and ac adapter which makes it worth it right there. If you need to repair it, just swap the stuff back, no way they will know or care. If I send it in I will send it without any hdds anyway so the only thing that matters is the CPU, and I would bet money that they would not even notice that it was changed. Best be safe than sorry though, just in case the guy repairing it decides to "replace it", I don't trust our service centers..

How come you quit? lol


----------



## shifty22123

Man...This thread is alive. Over 30K views and only 520 posts

Good job guys


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shiarua* 
How come you quit? lol

He was scared of being flamed


----------



## shiarua

Flame on, my friend..flame on







I can take it


----------



## Xecuter2

I quit for a few reasons that I will list, management, my services manager did what he could to save money and make himself look good, in turn, I was forced many times to work alone for a few shifts 4-6 hrs. This becomes extremely stressful when there are customers around me all day so I have to talk to all of them, and since I was alone I could not get any repairs done. People started to get pissed off rather quickly, and we had only 5 employees working there altogether. I also wanted free time since it is the summer and in turn I was getting near 40 hrs a week at times which I can not make work while I am going to school. Overall I would say the scheduling is what pissed e off the most, because I was forced into being alone and they would do stupid stuff like make me close then open the next day at 7. This happens at other stores as well apparently which is sad. They pay decent for a part time job around here so I was alright with that but for what its worth I would not do it, all the stress every time you are there is terrible, but if there are 3 people there at all times it is alright. Lastly, they would schedule us 4-6 hr shifts to avoid us taking a lunch, for whatever reason, which makes no sense to me. I forgot to mention that there is a lot of douchbaggery with other employees in the store, they are young and very... not mature.. when compared to all of the geeksquad members at our store, and that got rather annoying, reliving highschool BS again almost, except I don't put up with that garbage.


----------



## shiarua

I hear ya. My store has like 5-6 counter ops, and like 5 or so techs. One of the full time techs just left, and most of the other techs only work occasionally. I work like 40 hours a week, so other than myself, only the DCI really works 40 hours a week as a tech. It sucks though, because he is changing the way we do things around the precinct, with techs manning the counter and checking in/checking out computers as well as doing the repairs. Doesnt work so well though, because we dont have the proper coverage to do so, so not many repairs get done during the day. I am usually pretty good with getting 5-10 machines done when I open at 7am though, when no one can bother me









But yea, I dont really care about having to work the counter because I'll be back to college in Eau Claire in mid august (Im a transfer from the Eau Claire store temporarily to the Fox Point [Milwaukee] store), and when I go back, I'll only be working like 10 hours a week, because Im going to be an RA in the dorms...so ya

Anywho, gonna pick up the P-6860FX tomorrow. Its on sale for $1099







Only thing I dont like about it is that the screen is huge, and I would like a little easier portability in a laptop. But w/e as long as I can get a decent case for it.


----------



## shiarua

So Im a new owner of a beautiful P-6860FX. Im unsure how to acquire the latest drivers other than the manufacturer website, but would like to use either the 175.16 or 175.19 drivers, so if anyone could point me in the right direction, that would be wonderful. (nVidia only has drivers for 8700m listed...who knows why that is).


----------



## kaiser37

I'm in the same boat with ya dude. I just got it this weekend. Ive been looking for some good drivers. Tell me if find anything.


----------



## shiarua

bump o.o


----------



## Xecuter2

oops! Just got to this. Head on over to http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...p?showforum=88 and snag the set of drivers and modded .inf you want to use. You can use any desktop driver that way, just make sure you overwrite the inf in the package with the modded one and your all set to install.


----------



## shiarua

I got the 177.41 driver installed now. Thanks


----------



## kaiser37

hows it working?


----------



## djtroy

Well 2 weeks ago I picked up my P-6831 fx laptop from a guy I found on Ebay for $820. He said he got it from the Best Buy auction. Its perfect, all manuals, box everything was there. I am going to thumb through all 50+ pages of this post and see what you guys think.
I called Gateway to register it and start my 1 year warranty. Anyone else upgrade the warranty with gateway. I can do that anytime in the next 12 months.
It had a ship date on the box of February 2008.

Im going to try the 175.16 modded by a member back a few pages.
whats the best way to overclock the GPU and will it keep settings after a reboot?


----------



## Xecuter2

Give rivatuner a try, it can save settings as long as the program runs at boot I believe. ATI tool should work as well if you don't like rivatuner.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
Give rivatuner a try, it can save settings as long as the program runs at boot I believe. ATI tool should work as well if you don't like rivatuner.

work to do what? if i might ask...


----------



## Xecuter2

Overclock the GPU for benching or for 24/7 use.


----------



## johnksss

rivatuner doesn't work right for over clocking the 8800m gts cards, but it will change a few settings though.


----------



## Xecuter2

Install desktop drivers with the modded .inf and it works. It essentially thinks the laptop card is a desktop card.


----------



## johnksss

i kind of explained all this in another thread on why rivatuner wont over clock an 8800m gts true 3d clocks, but if you have some sort of work around then by all means...share. lol


----------



## shiarua

Ok, so a couple of questions.

1) Should I replace the stock 4GB of RAM in the machine
2) Which socket P cpu should I get? (Im looking at the T9300)

Also, this ones tricky, but does anyone have drivers that work with FFXI and this machine? I just cant get it to run right on Vista ; ;


----------



## djtroy

Ok so the original unanswered question. What do you use to overclock the GPU if Rivatuner doesn't work?
I am using the modded inf file.


----------



## shiarua

I believe they said ntune


----------



## wranglr88

hey, i just got the 6860 vista 64bit, and im trying to install C&C3, and it keeps telling me to install directx 10, and yet it already has it on here. is it just a driver issue or what??


----------



## Emmanuel

I never managed to have CNC3 working no 64-bit, for various reasons and different errors. You might want to try to run into compatibility mode with XP SP2 and make sure that you run the game as an admin.


----------



## thelastgoodbrother

I need a lil help. I am totally new to PC gaming, for many years I have consoled gamed. After much research, I stumbled across the 6860fx which seems to be the best bang for your buck. Best Buy currently has it on sale for 1099.00. Since I really dont know much about computers on the technical side, updating and tweaking will be something in the future. That all being said, out of the box how does this system perform? All I want to do is load a game and go (crysis, supreme commander, etc). Thanks in advance.


----------



## shiarua

Crysis performance is going to be meh, even on just "High" settings. However, Ive been playing CoD4 on it as the max resolution the screen can support and everything turned to high pretty much (4x AA, not a lot of AF though) and get an average of 60FPS


----------



## shiarua

Ok well no one has answered my previous two questions :/

Anywho, I checked GPU-Z and while playing FFXI, my GPU seems to be throttling down...

Is there any way to prevent this?

edit: Nvm, found the solution.


----------



## Cavemanhead

I have a 6860 that I want to dual boot per title...

What "front end package" can I use to boot into to choose between the ops... Something called a "boot loader"???


----------



## shiarua

What operating systems are you loading?

If you are using windows, you can use bcdedit through the command prompt or for easier method, use Easy BCD

http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1


----------



## maliciousmercian

hey, new to overclockers, and i have a question that my friends can't answer because they don't even know what dedicated graphics means.i'm thinking of buying an engineering sample of an X9000 off of ebay, because we all know how pitiful this little 1.66 thing is. anyone know if an engineering sample would work, or if there'd be any issues?

oh, and anyone else have problems with the CPU test on 3dMark06? it managed to average about 5 frames over a minute, which seems a bit... sad.


----------



## slayer06

Is there any speaker upgrades for the 6860? Or is there a small speaker strip to attach to the laptop that sound good?

Edit: Check these out!

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/periphera...hub-298424.php


----------



## Dethklok

Just so you guys know, Best Buy is getting another new FX next month. When that is out, that is when I join this club









Specs:

Centrino 2
17" 1920x1200
Core 2 Duo T8400
4 GB DDR3 RAM
200 GB 7200 RPM Drive
NVIDIA 9800 GTX 512 MB DDR3

I win


----------



## Sabzi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dethklok*


Just so you guys know, Best Buy is getting another new FX next month. When that is out, that is when I join this club









Specs:

Centrino 2
17" 1920x1200
Core 2 Duo T8400
4 GB DDR3 RAM
200 GB 7200 RPM Drive
NVIDIA 9800 GTX 512 MB DDR3

I win










i know it has to be true, but do u have a source for that? i cant find any news on that anywhere. Also do you pricing? cuz it sounds like its going to be $2k plus... :/ that will pretty much ruin everything since ever1 loved it for the price


----------



## Xecuter2

He is lying... laptops =no 9800gtx, no ddr3 and well.. bestbuy would not sell something like even if it were made, which its not. Try trolling elsewhere please.


----------



## johnksss

the toshiba x305 comes with a 9800m gtx 112 shader

cant find a gateway yet.


----------



## Sabzi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
He is lying... laptops =no 9800gtx, no ddr3 and well.. bestbuy would not sell something like even if it were made, which its not. Try trolling elsewhere please.

eeek, thats not true







nvidia is going to release the 9800m gtx, 9800m gts, and 9800m gt next month, and centrino 2 supports DDR3. You can preorder a laptop with a 9800m GTS and DRR3 dual channel memory from sager right now.

Now i know gateway has to released a new FX series, im just hoping its soon, cheaper, and HOPEFULLY uses mobility 3870


----------



## AzErTy

Hey guys.. im new to this forums and saw this amazing thread..
I recently purchased the P-6860Fx from BestBuy .. and is there any way to overclock the cpu?
If not.. then can i get the CPU changed from BestBuy or hav to do it myself??


----------



## Sabzi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AzErTy*


Hey guys.. im new to this forums and saw this amazing thread..
I recently purchased the P-6860Fx from BestBuy .. and is there any way to overclock the cpu?
If not.. then can i get the CPU changed from BestBuy or hav to do it myself??


You overclock it with an extreme edition cpu that will have an unlocked multiplyer. IDK if bestbuy has the service of replacing cpu's, either way they will overcharge you for something u can easily do yourself







There's a link to a guide on how to replace the cpu in the first post


----------



## shiarua

Some Best Buy stores will do it, others wont. It all depends on who will get their hands dirty.

Any generally its not so easy as it is with the 6860FX. With other laptops, its much more difficult to access the CPU socket.

I work for Geek Squad. The price of a hardware install is $49.99 (except for memory, the cost of that is $39.99). You may think, oh that is a ripoff for just popping in a stick of memory, but most people are too intimidated or have no clue what they are doing when installing computer hardware. Remember, Geek Squad isnt for everyone. You probably wouldn't take your car to the mechanic if you knew how to fix it.

I personally would do CPU installs at my Geek Squad, laptop or not. I doubt you would find a store that wont install a desktop CPU. But honestly, it really isnt a common request.

On a side note, anyone find a good laptop bag for this computer? Preferably a messenger style bag, with room for the humongous power brick. And preferably from Best Buy, because I get a discount!


----------



## Dethklok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
He is lying... laptops =no 9800gtx, no ddr3 and well.. bestbuy would not sell something like even if it were made, which its not. Try trolling elsewhere please.

You are right. It does not have a 9800 GTX, I misquoted that. It has a 9800 GTS. It DOES have DDR3.

I work for Best Buy and this is the REAL DEAL. The model is P-7811FX, anyone else who works there can confirm what I have said by looking up this SKU: 8892825. It will sell for $1449.99


----------



## zarraza

First of all i am new here, but i read the whole thread, you guys doing amazing job. 
I been thinking about fx series since May or so. Dethklok thanks for the great news. 
Does anyone know whats the difference between 9800m gts and 8800m gts? Probably like 5-10% increase in performance and less energy or what? Also i am confused about t8400, is it 2.26G or 2.4G ?
Dethklok, do you know if 7811fx gonna have second hdd bay? May you post like more specs or someting? 
And lastly, do you know if there gonna be a sale on P-7811FX at the end of august or can you hook me up with some discount coupons or someting lol







i really need a new laptop for upcoming school year.

Thanks

edit: by the way 9800m gts gonna have 1GB ddr3 and not 512 according to xtreview.

Edit2: found some info,

3dmark06
NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS 9683 (600/800) vs GeForce 8800M GTS 7636 (500/800).

top6 right now

1. 8800m gtx sli 12390
2. Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2 12800
3. 9800m gtx 10138
4. 9800m gt 9762
5. *9800m gts 9683*
6. 8800m gtx 9143

So not bad at all... 9800m gts is nice.


----------



## Sabzi

notebookcheck says the 9800m gts is 75watts, i think the 8800m gts is 35watts.

if thats true... id never buy one haha, i wanna wait for the 3870 lol


----------



## zarraza

GatewayÂ® P-173XL FX Edition $1,999.99 - T8300 (2.40GHz, 800MHz FSB, 3MB L2 cache), 8800M GTS with 512MB of GDDR3, 17.0" WUXGA Ultrabright TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200 max. resolution), 4096MB 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM (2-2048MB modules), 400GB 7200rpm.

GatewayÂ® P-173X FX Edition $1,499.99 - T7500 (2.20GHz, 800MHz, 4MB L2 Cache), 8800M GTS with 512MB of GDDR3, 17.0" WXGA+ Ultrabright TFT Active Matrix (1440 x 900 max. resolution), 4096MB 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM (2-2048MB modules), 200GB 7200rpm.

Is this it? because when i checked gateway website like a month ago and these wasn't there at that time. so i assume this is the new edition and then of course i am gettin 6860fx.


----------



## Xecuter2

Hrm I am mistaken then







I quit GS a little over a month ago as well :x Boght a whole lot of stuff while I was there though!


----------



## Gunny P

Great thread on the P-6831FX. I love mine and I'm happy to find that there are so many upgrade possiblilities. I'll be upgrading my CPU soon.

I do have a problem however. My secondary cooling fan (not the CPU fan) is on the way out. Does anyone know where I can purchase one? I haven't found a guide to replace a cooling fan, but I can't imagine that it is going to be that complicated.

I can send it in to Gateway or bring it in to BB, but either way I'm without my computer for 2 weeks... I don't know about you, but there is no way on this planet that I'll be without a computer for 2 fricken weeks.

Thanks in advance for any help. /salute


----------



## Sabzi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zarraza*


GatewayÂ® P-173XL FX Edition $1,999.99 - T8300 (2.40GHz, 800MHz FSB, 3MB L2 cache), 8800M GTS with 512MB of GDDR3, 17.0" WUXGA Ultrabright TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200 max. resolution), 4096MB 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM (2-2048MB modules), 400GB 7200rpm.

GatewayÂ® P-173X FX Edition $1,499.99 - T7500 (2.20GHz, 800MHz, 4MB L2 Cache), 8800M GTS with 512MB of GDDR3, 17.0" WXGA+ Ultrabright TFT Active Matrix (1440 x 900 max. resolution), 4096MB 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM (2-2048MB modules), 200GB 7200rpm.

Is this it? because when i checked gateway website like a month ago and these wasn't there at that time. so i assume this is the new edition and then of course i am gettin 6860fx.


i dont think those are the new ones :/, cpu's arent even new


----------



## Dethklok

No those aren't them. Centrino 2 isn't out yet. Next month best buy will have it. trust me


----------



## zarraza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dethklok*


No those aren't them. Centrino 2 isn't out yet. Next month best buy will have it. trust me


allrite brother, i am waaaaaiiting and i hope you have those discount coupons for us... hahaha


----------



## The Mad Mule

Hey guys, I just had good luck and bad luck delivered to me today.

The good luck is that I managed to snag a new T9300 for $255 (+$10 shipping) today, and hopefully it will be here by the end of the week.

The very bad luck was a few hours ago, when I was using a screwdriver on the screws around the LCD panel. The screwdriver slipped from my hands and left a tiny dent in the screen. Mind you, this is a brand new $200 1920x1200 I had just installed a few days ago. Major bummer, but I'm currently polishing the spot with candle wax, and it seems to be diminishing as I keep applying coats and wiping off the excess wax around it.


----------



## Emmanuel

Oh yeah it's extremely annoying, I was very careful when upgrading to WUXGAs on a few of these laptops.


----------



## kaiser37

What would be the difference from using the recovery partition or the CD that came with this laptop?


----------



## Xecuter2

Recovery partition will restore apps also more than likely but the dvd is only vista. You would need to install drivers after you recover using the dvd. If you burn a recovery dvd with all the drivers, that should be fairly simple, and if not you can just grab them off the website.


----------



## kaiser37

I was just wondering what i would need to use if something happened vista. So the partition has bloatware apps and crap that came with the pc and a vista reinstall? Or am i mistaken.


----------



## Xecuter2

Yea, using the recovery partition has the apps loader garbage which beings back drivers and what not.


----------



## crazcookye

Hey guys, what is the safe load temp for a x7800 at 3ghz.

I just installed mine, it is running fine.
But do want to know what some of you are getting with load temp w/x7800 at 3ghz.

Thanks


----------



## Trevenator

http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/...5641Rsp2.shtml

Shipping Aug 14. Realy looks good

Got the info from
http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4537


----------



## Sabzi

wow its does look awesome... but also rllllyyyy expensive :/ good thing i decided to get a desktop


----------



## Trevenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sabzi* 
wow its does look awesome... but also rllllyyyy expensive :/ good thing i decided to get a desktop

$1499 same price as i payed for my P-173X FX Edition 2 weeks ago








Now im going to have to try and sell it and get this one.


----------



## mnishimura00

i dont know if any of you guys had this problem, but it had been bothering me for a while now and i finally found a fix for it. the media keys for play, pause, next, etc. didn't work when itunes was playing music and minimized to the system tray.

this is a quick fix, nothing you have to install or anything. you do have to register on the forum to download the script, but it does work. you have to place it under C:\\Users\\(Username)\\AppData\\Roaming\\Apple Computer\\iTunes\\iTunes Plug-ins for Vista, where (Username) is your user name.

http://www.aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?t=7965


----------



## odinmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trevenator* 
http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/...5641Rsp2.shtml

Shipping Aug 14. Realy looks good

Got the info from
http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4537

Right when I buy mine something better comes out... Dang it!!! I still love mine though and it would be more of a hassle to sell/ return it.


----------



## shifty22123

Man...everytime I go over to the laptop solutions I see something tempting in the desktop area and switch back, but now I see this and I wana switch again. Man...all these hard decisions is killing me.

Oh well...By selling my old FX I bought my PC with 32" LCD TV and PS3...cant complain with that


----------



## Dethklok

I guess now you believe me?


----------



## mnishimura00

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1211587727985

the new ones are in


----------



## Xecuter2

Very nice, I guess I am keeping what I have though. DDR3 and 9800 are not much better than ddr2 and an 8800gts. I get a t8400 in tomorrow for this lappy as well, though I wish the P chips could be used in 800mhz fsb machines. Also, that new laptop doesn't ahve bluetooth? o.0


----------



## mnishimura00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
Very nice, I guess I am keeping what I have though. DDR3 and 9800 are not much better than ddr2 and an 8800gts. I get a t8400 in tomorrow for this lappy as well, though I wish the P chips could be used in 800mhz fsb machines. Also, that new laptop doesn't ahve bluetooth? o.0

meh... ive had the laptop for a month now, and still havent used the bluetooth. i was under the impression that *ALL* 1066mhz fsb chips (p series and t series for montevina) will not be backwards compatible with the santa rosa chipset. i thought the only chips these could accept were the x9000, x7900, x7800, t9500, t9300, t8300, and the older 65nm 800mhz fsb chips.

actually the 9800m gts trumps the 8800m gtx... i didnt realize they were comin out so soon. plus, the new one comes standard with a 1920x1200 screen... damn good comp for the price.


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnishimura00* 
meh... ive had the laptop for a month now, and still havent used the bluetooth. i was under the impression that *ALL* 1066mhz fsb chips (p series and t series for montevina) will not be backwards compatible with the santa rosa chipset. i thought the only chips these could accept were the x9000, x7900, x7800, t9500, t9300, t8300, and the older 65nm 800mhz fsb chips.

actually the 9800m gts trumps the 8800m gtx... i didnt realize they were comin out so soon. plus, the new one comes standard with a 1920x1200 screen... damn good comp for the price.

T8400 is 800fsb so yea, it works. Bluetooth is a 100% must as I along with many people tether their phones with BT. That screen is nice, though I was happy to get the LG in the 6831 as the 9800 or 8800 will not be able to max many games at 1920 reso. (definitly will not max WOW or COD4) where as they max out perfectly on the 1440 res. 9800gts does not "trump" the 8800gts, show me some 3dmarks of this new machine and compare them to people with upgraded machines in this thread. 1k-2k 3dmark higher? if that even Overall a very good deal but I foresee people being disappointed if they attempt to game at native res.


----------



## mnishimura00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
T8400 is 800fsb so yea, it works. Bluetooth is a 100% must as I along with many people tether their phones with BT. That screen is nice, though I was happy to get the LG in the 6831 as the 9800 or 8800 will not be able to max many games at 1920 reso. (definitly will not max WOW or COD4) where as they max out perfectly on the 1440 res. 9800gts does not "trump" the 8800gts, show me some 3dmarks of this new machine and compare them to people with upgraded machines in this thread. 1k-2k 3dmark higher? if that even Overall a very good deal but I foresee people being disappointed if they attempt to game at native res.

the t8400 is 1066mhz fsb, i checked intel.com.










notebookcheck.com claims 2k more on the 9800m gts than the 8800m gts. i guess that doesnt count for anything anyways









http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-...TS.9893.0.html

unfortunately, youre right about games not running at native res, although i just like the high res for desktop space. i plug in my 24in monitor to this thing when im at home and have windows at 1920x1200, even though games only run well at 1440x900.

that monitor was meant for my desktop, and i only had 1 8800gtx to play my games with. high end games could only be played at sub-native res.

personally, i would get the new laptop because of the awesome bang for your buck, much like the 6860 fx, but faster.


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnishimura00*


the t8400 is 1066mhz fsb, i checked intel.com.










notebookcheck.com claims 2k more on the 9800m gts than the 8800m gts. i guess that doesnt count for anything anyways









http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-...TS.9893.0.html

unfortunately, youre right about games not running at native res, although i just like the high res for desktop space. i plug in my 24in monitor to this thing when im at home and have windows at 1920x1200, even though games only run well at 1440x900.

that monitor was meant for my desktop, and i only had 1 8800gtx to play my games with. high end games could only be played at sub-native res.

personally, i would get the new laptop because of the awesome bang for your buck, much like the 6860 fx, but faster.


I agree with everything you said here







I was wrong about the CPU, it is the t8300 that I just installed. It runs a LOT cooler than the t9500, even though it is only 100mhz slower.


----------



## crazcookye

Good thing I bought two at buy.com a couple weeks ago for 585 each.

Even thou the newer ones are better, still not worth 1000 extra.


----------



## beast427

just picked up my 6860 and i love it, the only thing is the cpu is a bottleneck for the gpu so what reasonably price cpu would yall recommend to unbottleneck it and to give it a performance increase


----------



## Xecuter2

t8300 all the way! That is also coming from a previous T9500 owner. If you can afford it and don't mind the heat, x9000's are cool but to me the 400mhz difference and the massive heat is not worth an extra almost $200.


----------



## FreshTaDefQ

so will you be able to buy the new fx 7811 at a best buy store on august 14?.... anyone know?...


----------



## Dethklok

Some Best Buy's even have it now. Very few though.


----------



## FreshTaDefQ

yeah but how come on bestbuy online it says they are backordered.... and all the best buys dont have any clue about the new laptop and its supposed to be out in like 4 days....? i dont know it scares me cuz i need mine before august 26 when i go to college...


----------



## Dethklok

Well I ordered mine today. According our system august 17th is the in stock date. Supposedly my order says it will be here on the 15th. It should definitely be at yours before the 27th.


----------



## FreshTaDefQ

did u order yours online at best buy?...


----------



## Dethklok

No, in store.

In fact I got it today!

I love this laptop.


----------



## FreshTaDefQ

are the stores lettin u do a rein check buy? cuz if thats the case ill do that today...


----------



## FreshTaDefQ

yes the stores in mi area just got the 7811 in stock... ill have mine today or tomorrow...


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Hey,

One question, can you replace the graphics card or is it intergraded.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nVidiaGTX* 
Hey,

One question, can you replace the graphics card or is it intergraded.

The latter.


----------



## Dragonice

I got my 6860, and I had a question to ask all of you. I am going to purchase an extra hard drive. Should I go with a) $105 320gb 5400 rpm drive with the stock in raid-0 = 640gb total or b) $99 160gb 7200 rpm boot drive + 320gb 5400 rpm as data protection and media storage. The parameters for this decision are, will this affect game play, not game load, speeds. Did I mention "HOLY CRAP I LOVE THIS LAPTOP" Thank you always for your expertise.


----------



## Xecuter2

I would say raid 0 with the standard 320 + another. Keep the heat down and keep a faster speed than having just the single 7200 for boot/games or whatever. I have 2 250's in mine and I get over 60MB/s sustained over the network writing large files :0 The gateway recovery disc will work with raid since it is just a vista oem disc, but make sure you either burn the driver disc, or download the drivers or a lot of the devices will not work straight after the format.


----------



## Dragonice

Xecuter2, what is you Windows Experience Index for your hard drives?


----------



## Xecuter2

It maxes it at 5.9


----------



## Skagi

ROFL don't know if you guys know this but... 1st on google much?

http://www.google.ca/search?source=i...e+Search&meta=


----------



## Xecuter2

too funny


----------



## umopp

does anyone know where i could get a cooler for this thing? it is so big that the cooler i got only covers about 2/3's of the laptop's bottom


----------



## Pheatton

If I have the option to pick up one of the P-6860FX for $900 should I pick it? It comes with the following:

* Logitech NANO wireless mouse w/ micro Â¼" USB receiver ($50 new) 
* Logitech DINOVO Bluetooth keyboard ($200 new) 
* Laptop sleeve used for keyboard ($20 new) 
* Second internal 320gb SATA hard drive ($180 new) 
* D-Link wireless "G" router ($60 new) 
* Foray premium large laptop bag ($60 new) 
* I will also include 4 games of choice (link to my game listing)

There are also some upgrades that have been done also:

GATEWAY P-6860FX LAPTOP SPECS: 
Laptop has Carbon Fiber design with Orange aluminum trim and Orange lights 
Intel Core 2 Duo T5550 1.83ghz processor 
17" WXGA+ 1440x900 Ultrabright glossy screen 
4gb DDR2 memory (2x2gb chips) 
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS with 512mb GDDR3 discrete memory 
Dual 320gb 5400 SATA WD hard drives w/ opt RAID (1 OEM & 1 upgrade) 
DVD-RW dual layer drive with lightscribe 
1.3 megapixel built-in webcam 
5-in-1 memory card reader 
Bluetooth 2.0EDR 
Intel Wireless 4965 a/b/g/n 
10/100/1000 Ethernet LAN 
56k v.92 fax/modem 
Ports: 3 USB, 1 HDMI, 1 VGA, 1 E-SATA, 1 IEEE-1394 
AC Adapter 
Extra capacity 9 cell battery 
Original Windows Vista Home Premium 32 & 64 bit Gateway CD 
All original boxes and manuals and receipts for everything

Im thinking its a good deal.


----------



## shifty22123

Hey guys...just want to say if you are looking for this laptop for a good price used there is a few on notebookreview.com for between $600 and $850 for FX6831's and FX6860's


----------



## stanrc

I just picked up my Gateway FX tonight, its the 15.4 in model and so far I love it. BB had the 17 in model on sale for under a 1000 if anyone is looking to get it now is the time.


----------



## Pheatton

Well I bought that one off of Criagslist. Very nice guy who had. Its in VERY, VERY good shape. Not a scratch or blemish on it. Came with some very nice add-ons to. This very nice keyboard and mouse:

















Plus a nice large bag to keep it all in. Its a little to big for me but its a nice bag. it has two 320GB HDDs and came with all the original boxes and paperwork. It also is the P6860FX model.

Had a heck of a time getting the RAID array to be recognized by Vista Ultimate. IT came with Home Premium but I had a spare copy of Vista Ulitimate laying around.


----------



## Dethklok

For whoever is interested, next week the 7811 goes on sale for $1249.99 at Best Buy with a free game.


----------



## umopp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dethklok* 
For whoever is interested, next week the 7811 goes on sale for $1249.99 at Best Buy with a free game.

are you serious? i just got it for 1449.99 plus tax...


----------



## stanrc

If you bought yours from BB, then they should be able to give you a price adjustment.


----------



## stanrc

I was able to undervolt my CPU to 1.000v!









Does anyone else have the 6864fx?


----------



## umopp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


If you bought yours from BB, then they should be able to give you a price adjustment.


nice, i wonder if they will include the free game too









oh yeah shifty i forgot to ask you to add me to the owner's list, i have the 7811 with the hardware info as shown in my sig


----------



## zarraza

does anyone can give me some tips/advise of what kind of software should i use to erase all the crap from my 7811fx? I just got it and i would like to delete all the junk.

p.s. or should i do full reformat and installation? but actually i am lil bit scared of doing full format and fresh install because this is 1st time for me using vista, even though for last 2 hours i was playing with vista and noticed that its not that much different from xp. How about installation of os? is it a lot more different and complicated than xp? because installation of xp pro and drivers was piece of cake.
Thanks in advance for any kind of help/advise









edit: and yeah it was $1250 and after taxes it was around 1350. I dont know if i did the right thing getting basic 2 year warranty for 200$? but yeah so far i like this lappy. takes lil bit to adjust to keyboard and vista, but i should be fine.


----------



## umopp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zarraza*


does anyone can give me some tips/advise of what kind of software should i use to erase all the crap from my 7811fx? I just got it and i would like to delete all the junk.

p.s. or should i do full reformat and installation? but actually i am lil bit scared of doing full format and fresh install because this is 1st time for me using vista, even though for last 2 hours i was playing with vista and noticed that its not that much different from xp. How about installation of os? is it a lot more different and complicated than xp? because installation of xp pro and drivers was piece of cake.
Thanks in advance for any kind of help/advise









edit: and yeah it was $1250 and after taxes it was around 1350. I dont know if i did the right thing getting basic 2 year warranty for 200$? but yeah so far i like this lappy. takes lil bit to adjust to keyboard and vista, but i should be fine.



you dont need any software, just go through the programs list and uninstall anything along the lines of Netscape, netzero, etc unless you actually plan on using them







also, on the search go search supercharge vista or something along those lines. imo they're wasn't too much bloatware on the computer so yeah









oh and youre lucky you got it after it went on sale, i now have to go back to best buy to get my $200 back


----------



## zarraza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *umopp*


you dont need any software, just go through the programs list and uninstall anything along the lines of Netscape, netzero, etc unless you actually plan on using them







also, on the search go search supercharge vista or something along those lines. imo they're wasn't too much bloatware on the computer so yeah









oh and youre lucky you got it after it went on sale, i now have to go back to best buy to get my $200 back


How about fresh installation of vista? is it different or very similar to xp? i am planning to install ultimate 64bit. Oh yeah, is it possible to install xp pro 64bit on 7811?
and yeah just go there and get your money back, and then buy a lot of beer







oh yeah and i got free pc game of my choosing (crysis)







so u can do the same, sell it and get some more beer hahaha

edit: what is up with monitor blinking? sometimes it goes off for like 1-3secs and comes back. veryyyy annoying. is it just me or that happens to everyone? maybe i got faulty 7811?

edit2: my lappy came with only one dvd (vista installation), so if i'll do fresh install does it mean i would have to find all the drivers on internet or someting?

edit3: ***ffff, sometimes when i type computer screen goes off, and then in few secs comes on in login screen. It states my user name and it says locked or sometin. Then i login back and when i try to type someting it goes off end never comes back. whats going on?


----------



## Dethklok

Everyone needs to make sure they create an apps and drivers disc (go to recovery manager). Once you do that, you have one of the best and easiest ways to restore a computer.

Whenever you restore you use the OS disc then go to device manager and right click anything missing and have it search the disc and it automatically installs. Gateway makes it so easy to install a "clean" OS


----------



## umopp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zarraza* 
How about fresh installation of vista? is it different or very similar to xp? i am planning to install ultimate 64bit. Oh yeah, is it possible to install xp pro 64bit on 7811?
and yeah just go there and get your money back, and then buy a lot of beer







oh yeah and i got free pc game of my choosing (crysis)







so u can do the same, sell it and get some more beer hahaha

edit: what is up with monitor blinking? sometimes it goes off for like 1-3secs and comes back. veryyyy annoying. is it just me or that happens to everyone? maybe i got faulty 7811?

edit2: my lappy came with only one dvd (vista installation), so if i'll do fresh install does it mean i would have to find all the drivers on internet or someting?

edit3: ***ffff, sometimes when i type computer screen goes off, and then in few secs comes on in login screen. It states my user name and it says locked or sometin. Then i login back and when i try to type someting it goes off end never comes back. whats going on?

ehh not really sure about that but my does the turning off the screen thing but i think that is something that has to do with mine being idle for a long time. it definitely doesnt do it ever 1-3 seconds


----------



## Pheatton

Has anyone installed the laptopvideo2go.com drivers with the modded nvidia INF/drivers? I tried to install them last night. All went well but once I restarted the ability to monitor GPU temps in Everest Ultimate is gone. I wonder if its some sort of special driver for these?


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Has anyone installed the laptopvideo2go.com drivers with the modded nvidia INF/drivers? I tried to install them last night. All went well but once I restarted the ability to monitor GPU temps in Everest Ultimate is gone. I wonder if its some sort of special driver for these?

That is pretty weird because taht is all I use and have no issue monitoring temps. Can you use HWmonitor or rivatuner to see temps? It may just be the specific drivers you used though.


----------



## Pheatton

Im thinking it was possibly a driver issue aswell. What version are you using? Could not hurt to try the ones you are using.


----------



## Alex9106

Do they sell gateway in UK? i cant seem to find any online shops which sell them. im looking for Gateway P-6860 FX any help pls thanks


----------



## Xecuter2

Not that I know of besides gateway directly. I am thinking about selling my 6831fx with mods though, so maybe we could make a deal?


----------



## fork

Has anyone else had heating problems with these. I just got a 7811 and it regularly locks up when the GPU is getting worked. When playing crysis the gpu is getting over 90 and running 3d mark it is getting into the 80s. It locks up pretty much every time I play crysis and it did the first time I ran 3d mark but not the second. I am considering returning this because I'm not sure if its defective or if they are just poorly designed.


----------



## Xecuter2

Sounds defective to me, mine does not pass 80c gpu ever and never locks up.


----------



## BxAlbo1

just wondering. i havent been frequenting the forums as of late, what drivers are you guys using for your 8800m GTS's? im currently using the 177.98's.


----------



## Pheatton

I would ike to know also. I tried to install some new ones and the temp monitoring in Everest was gone...


----------



## crazcookye

Whatever you do, DO NOT UPDATE TO THE NEW 94.28 BIOS.

It throttles the GPU, and dropped my 3dmark 06 score from 9.5 to 7.1k.

Now does anyone have the original 94.26 bios that shipped with the laptop?

I called gateway, and they said that it will be on the site in a "few" weeks.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazcookye* 
Whatever you do, DO NOT UPDATE TO THE NEW 94.28 BIOS.

It throttles the GPU, and dropped my 3dmark 06 score from 9.5 to 7.1k.

Now does anyone have the original 94.26 bios that shipped with the laptop?

I called gateway, and they said that it will be on the site in a "few" weeks.


what do you mean throttles?


----------



## crazcookye

It throttles down the GPU clock...when it reaches certain temp.

I goggle it a little, and apparentely people are having the same problem with the 94.28.

It is HP/Gateway/Dell responses to Nvidia Mobile GPU overheating.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crazcookye*


It throttles down the GPU clock...when it reaches certain temp.

I goggle it a little, and apparentely people are having the same problem with the 94.28.

It is HP/Gateway/Dell responses to Nvidia Mobile GPU overheating.



hummm, gonna have to dissagree there.... i have taken that bios file apart and nothing indicates it's doing that.

but now on the other hand...if your using one of these modded inf files...you need to check to make sure it's working correctly. i have found more than not that it's in fact the inf file causing most of the delimas. due to downclocking.

with the 7811fx, that one is part bios. seems people are having a better time with 9c.08 than the people who have bios version 9c.05


----------



## johnksss

hey shiffty, when you get a chance...can you change my 3dmark06 scores to reflect whats in my sig. the codes are there for it as well. thanks!

and on a nother note... seems a friend of mine was emailed the 9c.08.00 bios for the 7811fx, so this means it should be on their site soon....


----------



## crazcookye

Both of my laptops are running 177.92 w/modded file.

They have the same settings and same drivers.

The one with T5450 has 94.26 bios..and gets 6.9k.
The one with X7800 at 3.0ghz has 94.28 and gets 7.1.

The one with T5450 actually have better GPU scores..

I was getting around 9.5k with this setup before I updated the bios to 94.28 without any other changes.

Now..could you tell me how I can backup the original 94.26 off my other gateway?

If I can get my hands on the original 94.26, then I find the answer whether it was something to do with the 94.28.

But hard to explain more than 2k drop in 3dmark score without changing anything else other than updating bios.

Here is a thread from notebookreview forum..
http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=297410

It makes sense as I am watching the 3dmark 06 FPS on the screen,

on the T5450 one..it is at a constant 45ish on the first part of first test.
on the x7800, it goes to 55fps..all of sudden drops down to 15...the same place where the other one is running at around 40.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crazcookye*


Both of my laptops are running 177.92 w/modded file.

They have the same settings and same drivers.

The one with T5450 has 94.26 bios..and gets 6.9k.
The one with X7800 at 3.0ghz has 94.28 and gets 7.1.

The one with T5450 actually have better GPU scores..

I was getting around 9.5k with this setup before I updated the bios to 94.28 without any other changes.

Now..could you tell me how I can backup the original 94.26 off my other gateway?

If I can get my hands on the original 94.26, then I find the answer whether it was something to do with the 94.28.

But hard to explain more than 2k drop in 3dmark score without changing anything else other than updating bios.

Here is a thread from notebookreview forum..
http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=297410

It makes sense as I am watching the 3dmark 06 FPS on the screen,

on the T5450 one..it is at a constant 45ish on the first part of first test.
on the x7800, it goes to 55fps..all of sudden drops down to 15...the same place where the other one is running at around 40.



you need to be a bit more up to date with these settings here..since they control about a 2k rise or fall in system performance.


----------



## crazcookye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnksss*


you need to be a bit more up to date with these settings here..since they control about a 2k rise or fall in system performance.





I know you are trying to help..but like I said....all settings were left the way they were before the bios update.A nd all settings are double and triple checked with the other laptop during last nights 3dmark run.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crazcookye*


I know you are trying to help..but like I said....all settings were left the way they were before the bios update.A nd all settings are double and triple checked with the other laptop during last nights 3dmark run.


then let me put it like this... i already ran 94.28 bios for those in a nother forum. i tore apart this bios using phoenix bios editor pro then tore open the vbios. and everything is exactly the same.but what isn't the same is the power settings and little changes here and there within a system. im not saying you changed anything, but experience in this stuff leads me to believe the answer is lies somewhere else. i've used 1.67/1.83/2.5/3.0 chips and ran many of many of test to understand why things do what they do.

but hey...it's only informantion and advice...
if you wish to restore your bios...check your pm.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Yeah, I have the new BIOS too, and there's no indication from my observations that anything changed with how the GPU is handled.

However, it could be just me, but I notice that at times I catch my GPU still running slightly hot with the fan on long after I quit a game, and only after I check it via GPU-Z does it automatically downclock.

Also, now when I power down or restart, there's a big electronic "ewww," like the whole thing shut down majorly, or the hard drive slid to a halt. It's a weird noise, and I'll admit it disturbs me, but so far I haven't seen anything wrong here when I'm working on this laptop.


----------



## crazcookye

Me and johnKsss are trying to get a copy of 94.26.

Once I get a copy, I will run 36mark just before restoring and run one afterwards.

We will then compare before and after screeenshots.

Now people..anyone can help me getting a copy of 94.26...
All you need to do is just backup of the bios for me if you have a p-6831fx.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crazcookye*


Me and johnKsss are trying to get a copy of 94.26.

Once I get a copy, I will run 36mark just before restoring and run one afterwards.

We will then compare before and after screeenshots.

Now people..anyone can help me getting a copy of 94.26...
All you need to do is just backup of the bios for me if you have a p-6831fx.



now you know you will need to explain in detail on just how to backup the bios and not both...lol


----------



## The Mad Mule

Does anybody know how to get the speaker grille off? I've had a hair slip through on the left side and my speaker buzzes on some frequencies; bugs the hell out of me every time I notice it.

Many MANY thanks for anybody who figures this one out!


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
Does anybody know how to get the speaker grille off? I've had a hair slip through on the left side and my speaker buzzes on some frequencies; bugs the hell out of me every time I notice it.

Many MANY thanks for anybody who figures this one out!









http://support.gateway.com/s/Manuals/Mobile/8512680.pdf


----------



## bunc5224

I have the T9300 and since the bios update have crappy fps in 3dmark 06 if someone can get me a copy of the original bios 94.26 I would apprieciate it Gateway is no help. They wanted me to install recovey cds to fix bios problem. What a bunch of morons. My email is [email protected] I have the P-6831fx


----------



## shiarua

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazcookye* 
Whatever you do, DO NOT UPDATE TO THE NEW 94.28 BIOS.

It throttles the GPU, and dropped my 3dmark 06 score from 9.5 to 7.1k.

Now does anyone have the original 94.26 bios that shipped with the laptop?

I called gateway, and they said that it will be on the site in a "few" weeks.

The old one throttles the GPU too. But this isnt the BIOS I dont think.

I had to disable powermizer to get the GPU to not throttle down.

Here-> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=261929


----------



## bunc5224

I know that most people are just tring to help. But gateway did do something to this bios because I overclock by 7% now and never done this before always ran my t9300 at 12.5x multiplier now it is going to 13.5x and causing problems for xp and vista install! Had the same issue with the T7300 with original bios multiplier was incorrect. I would greatly appreciate someone emailing me the original bios so I can get back to gaming. Thanks to all.


----------



## stanrc

Anyone know which LCD screens will work in the 6864FX? Its a 15.4 screen and I want a higher res than just 1280x1024.


----------



## bigal1542

You can add me, even though I'm a noob!


----------



## shiarua

Two questions:

1)Anyone know if you can disable the screen from shutting off when I close the lid. I only want to do this because for example, if I shut the screen while playing FFXI, it will occasionally cause FFXI to crash when I open the screen back up. Not always, but some of the time.

2)Anyone know if there is a car laptop charger for this thing? I know the current power supply is 120W and most car laptop chargers are only 90W.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shiarua* 
Two questions:

1)Anyone know if you can disable the screen from shutting off when I close the lid. I only want to do this because for example, if I shut the screen while playing FFXI, it will occasionally cause FFXI to crash when I open the screen back up. Not always, but some of the time.

2)Anyone know if there is a car laptop charger for this thing? I know the current power supply is 120W and most car laptop chargers are only 90W.

1. Yea, go into Control Panel, Power Options and then Advanced. There is a tab in there to select what the computer does when the lid is shut.

2. Radio Shack has some 150w inverters for 40 bucks...


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

i have just purchased the Gateway 171xl fx. 2.8 extreme 7900 processor 3 gig 2x200 raid 0 hd 8800m gts

is this a good system? give me some pointers or comments.

Was it a good purchase? Should I have bought it? paid $999.00 for it shipping and all


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YEKNODONKEY* 
i have just purchased the Gateway 171xl fx. 2.8 extreme 7900 processor 3 gig 2x200 raid 0 hd 8800m gts

is this a good system? give me some pointers or comments.

Was it a good purchase? Should I have bought it? paid $999.00 for it shipping and all

Great purchase! Where id you buy it? I sold my old one about a year ago and now thinking of getting one again


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

got it on recoupit.com

is it a pretty fast machine? I will not receive it until Monday the 27th


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YEKNODONKEY* 
got it on recoupit.com

is it a pretty fast machine? I will not receive it until Monday the 27th

You got a great deal! I'm looking on getting the same thing but cant find anything like that for that price


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

Should i put 64 bit on it and it so how do i do it?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YEKNODONKEY* 
Should i put 64 bit on it and it so how do i do it?

You can put it on but most people do it so they can run on all 4GB of ram but since you have 3GB there is no real need for you to do it except for a little more performance! Installation is pretty straight forward but you will need to find a copy of X64 somewhere from Gateway

Cheers


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

HOW high can i overclock this laptop?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YEKNODONKEY* 
HOW high can i overclock this laptop?

Either 3ghz or 3.2ghz. If you dont like the cpu I will buy it from you


----------



## cchalogamer

May as well add my P-6860 FX to the list:

Gateway P-6860 FX / 2 x 320GB 5400 RPM Raid 0 / 4GB 667mhz ram / T9300 @ 2.5 / 8800m GTS / Vista X64

Grabbed another 320GB and swapped CPUs. So far that's all (and chances are it's all ill do to it for awhile)


----------



## stanrc

I've got a 6864 FX, I'm looking to add internal BT and wireless N as well.


----------



## epxepx

Hey all, I just picked up a 7811, my 6860 will collect dust now. Anything we can upgrade on the 7811? Is it the same board as the 6860? I'm curious if I can go up to 8gb of ram and add in turbo cache?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


I've got a 6864 FX, I'm looking to add internal BT and wireless N as well.


Dont they come with wireless N?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epxepx*


Hey all, I just picked up a 7811, my 6860 will collect dust now. Anything we can upgrade on the 7811? Is it the same board as the 6860? I'm curious if I can go up to 8gb of ram and add in turbo cache?


Haha... Sell me your 7811!!! The 7811 come with DDR3 and has a newer version motherboard. Also comes with 9800GTS I believe. Dont think 8GB of memory is worth it but u can try and dont know if you can just install turbo memory as I never seen a module before


----------



## epxepx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Dont they come with wireless N?

Haha... Sell me your 7811!!! The 7811 come with DDR3 and has a newer version motherboard. Also comes with 9800GTS I believe. Dont think 8GB of memory is worth it but u can try and dont know if you can just install turbo memory as I never seen a module before


what is turbo memory, where can i get it? the 7811 is sick, bb just lowered it to 1200 too.







i got mine from the colma, ca store. they have 5 left. 2888 models.


----------



## Volta

Hey I currently have the 173X FX with the T7500 2.2ghz, I know its a p socket and wanted to know what is the highest ghz cpu I can stick in this thing without worrying about overheating or any other problems. Or if someone could tell me the order of acceptable cpu's up to a 2.6ghz I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volta* 
Hey I currently have the 173X FX with the T7500 2.2ghz, I know its a p socket and wanted to know what is the highest ghz cpu I can stick in this thing without worrying about overheating or any other problems. Or if someone could tell me the order of acceptable cpu's up to a 2.6ghz I would greatly appreciate it.

The X9000 is the highest that will work with it that can overclock to 3.2ghz. or you can get the X7800 and X7900 which is less expensive and clocks between 3ghz and 3.2ghz as well


----------



## epxepx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epxepx*


what is turbo memory, where can i get it? the 7811 is sick, bb just lowered it to 1200 too.







i got mine from the colma, ca store. they have 5 left. 2888 models.



ok i know what turbo cache is, now to find a 4gb module.


----------



## shifty22123

Anyone know if turbo memory is worth it? Do you see any difference then just running 4GB ram?


----------



## epxepx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epxepx*


ok i know what turbo cache is, now to find a 4gb module.


with turbo memory you add apps/games so they are cached and run faster/smoother. its managed via an intel app. Its alsp pretty cheap, less than $100.


----------



## Volta

I don't know a whole lot about overclocking but I want to know whats the safest configuration for my 8800m GTS 512mb for core bus and memory bus. Also when overclocking do you permanently keep it in the new custom configuration or do you only tweak it when your playing games that demand it?


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

Just got my 171xl fx in Monday. It's as fast as my system listed below.
I love it so far. Only thing I don't like about it is the screen has reflections in it and it is 1080p but does not seem as clear as my acer al2216w which only goes up to 1600 x 1200. What gives with these screens? Does anyone else have this same problem?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YEKNODONKEY*


Just got my 171xl fx in Monday. It's as fast as my system listed below.
I love it so far. Only thing I don't like about it is the screen has reflections in it and it is 1080p but does not seem as clear as my acer al2216w which only goes up to 1600 x 1200. What gives with these screens? Does anyone else have this same problem?


Is the resolution turned up all the way? May be because it's so small that it has to compress a bunch of pixels in one spot and so on


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

If i turn the res all the way up i can't read anything on the screen because it is so small.

Btw i got 8952 on 3dmark06 is that good for this machine?


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

How do u over clock the video card? Is it safe? Does it actually help 3dmark06 score much?


----------



## shifty22123

You should be able to get a higher score. I used Ntune and it worked fine for me


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


you should be able to get a higher score. I used ntune and it worked fine for me



how do u use ntune? Is it all automatic?


----------



## beauwight

Hey all,

I've been reading this thread and it has a lot of great info. The reason I started reading it is that I found a 6860 on craigslist for $925. It's practically brand new--the guy has to sell it to pay bills. Does this sound like a good deal?

Thanks for helping a n00b.


----------



## stanrc

You shouldn't spend that much, I got my 6864 from Bestbuy for 850 I think.


----------



## beauwight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


You shouldn't spend that much, I got my 6864 from Bestbuy for 850 I think.


That's the sort of thing I keep reading about, but I can't find the equivalent (with 17" screen and keypad) at Best Buy or anywhere else for something not approaching $1500.


----------



## stanrc

The one with the 17" is the 7811 I believe, that one is worth about 1200. But I think both the 7811 and 6864 (and their equivalent non-fx versions) are discontinued now until the next line up comes out soon.


----------



## 7speedyb

I was wondering the motherboard in these laptops can only handle 800 on fsb so the fastest cpu upgrade would have to be with 800 fsb so this would not work http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819111006 but this one would be fastest i could go with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819111001 and ram would stay same ?


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

How do you get the battery to warn you that is is low and about to cut off.

I never get a warning


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

How do you get the battery to warn you that is is low and about to cut off.

I never get a warning


----------



## stanrc

Go to control panel>power options and somewhere in there you should be able to select warn on low battery.


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

can't find anything that has the options on low power warning.


----------



## bigal1542

Does anyone ever have problems with internet randomly not working through LAN? I am working through a router sometimes and everyone else's computer works but mine just stops. I usually have to restart or something.


----------



## kill.switch

Hey all, first I must say, this is an awesome find of a forum! I have a few questions:

I'm looking to buy a laptop (first ever) and ran across the Gateway FX series... so far seems amazing...the ability to upgrade cpu is very important to me (thanks forum) Here are my questions...

Found a refurbished p-6860 on tigerdirect for 800... thinking of this and upgrading the proc. Is that a good buy?

Will this laptop be able to support a quad-core cpu down the road with an bios update?

do all the fx laptops have the illuminated keyboard? thanks all!

kill.switch


----------



## stanrc

I don't think any of the ones currently out will support a quad core, I would wait until the next line up comes out (soon) and get one of those. They will give you the best chance for upgrades.

I think only the 17" ones have light up keyboards, my 6864 doesn't.


----------



## bigal1542

Mine is a 17 inch and does not have a light up.


----------



## kill.switch

Hey, thanks guys, that's helpful. So, the question remainingâ€¦ I'm pretty big into gaming, though I haven't game since my comp died last summer (last game I was playing was Quake 4 on a Radeon 8500). So, I haven't really played anything new, and am desperately wanting to get a new system that could handle UT2007, S.T.A.L.K.E.R., GoW, Fallout 3, and the like (not into Oblivion or Crysis really). However...I really am more into using the computer as an art tool...I use Maya, Max, Photoshop, Zbrush, the like. What would be more beneficial to me, getting the Gateway p7801u (i think thats the model number) for 1500 on Newegg, getting a refurbed 6860 on tigerdirect for 800 and upgrading the CPU and OCing the GPU, or simply waiting to see the new line that'll come out? I figure...if i wait a couple months, the new model will be out and if anything, the p7801u should be down around 1000 or less. Any ideas? How does the 6860 play games like UT2007 and other purdy 3d games? How easy/well does it OC? Thanks folks! have a great day!


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

i have the 171xl fx and it works great gamming on crysis and quake wars. I love it so far had it about a month


----------



## shifty22123

I got my 2nd FX laptop today...


----------



## kill.switch

Well folks...it looks like I am leaning more in the direction of the 6860 with an upgraded CPU. I do have another question though... it comes with windows vista home premium... is there any way to dual boot it with linux? I want to throw Fedora on it. Thanks again all!


----------



## bigal1542

I don't see why you couldn't.


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

which one did u get shifty?


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kill.switch*


Well folks...it looks like I am leaning more in the direction of the 6860 with an upgraded CPU. I do have another question though... it comes with windows vista home premium... is there any way to dual boot it with linux? I want to throw Fedora on it. Thanks again all!


Yea install Fedora and it should auto-install a boot loader that allows you to switch from Vista or Fedora on boot.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YEKNODONKEY* 
which one did u get shifty?

Got me a 6860FX with T9300, 2x320gb HDD's, 4GB ram etc for $800









Only thing was that the keyboard is busted so I will need to buy a new one but still I think it was a great deal

What drivers are you guys using for the 8800m GTS? I was looking at this one as it's the latest one that shows support for the GTS

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/drivers/vista64/177.81

Also... I installed a 4GB turbo memory module and I'm going to see if it help performance wise


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

U ran 3dmark06 yet?


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

U need the x7900 processor


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YEKNODONKEY*


U need the x7900 processor










I need money


----------



## bddizzle

Is it possible to change the GPU?


----------



## mnishimura00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bddizzle* 
Is it possible to change the GPU?









no it is soldered on.


----------



## bddizzle

does anyone know where I can buy a *Gateway P-7811 FX*


----------



## shifty22123

There is a few used on notebookreview.com but new they are only at bestbuy I believe


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

how do you over clock the gpu and does it hurt anything to do it?

Also would actually help my gaming?


----------



## stevegel

Add me to the list,Bought the Gateway 6860 FX coming tommrow with a T7700 chip.


----------



## stevegel

shifty T7700 is 2.4 ghz.







thanks and i'll have a bench score soon.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevegel* 
shifty T7700 is 2.4 ghz.







thanks and i'll have a bench score soon.









my bad


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

i might buy one of these


----------



## Lightsword

I just bought a P-7811 FX and it didn't come with bluetooth does anyone know the bluetooth part number and where to get it. Thanks


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lightsword* 
I just bought a P-7811 FX and it didn't come with bluetooth does anyone know the bluetooth part number and where to get it. Thanks

Hold the Fn button along with the button with the bluetooth logo on it... it should enable it


----------



## Lightsword

As far as i know there is no bluetooth module in my computer. It did not come up when i pressed the buttons. When I attempted to install drivers it said i did not have a bluetooth card. I think it goes in the slot right next to the wifi card as it is empty on mine. I would like to purchase a module but im not sure which one to get. Edit: It is not located next to the wifi module it is located next to the wireless switch on the bottom right corner of the laptop


----------



## stevegel

shifty, What Nvidia version drivers are you using? Just got it last night and when on Nvidia page, It told me to go on Gateway website and download a version that is 6 months old. hmm...


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevegel*


shifty, What Nvidia version drivers are you using? Just got it last night and when on Nvidia page, It told me to go on Gateway website and download a version that is 6 months old. hmm...


I'm using this version

http://laptopvideo2go.com/drivers/vista64/177.81

It's the latest driver that supports our card


----------



## Lightsword

I ended up pulling my friends same series gateway apart to get the bluetooth part number and i bought it on ebay for 20 dollars.


----------



## stanrc

Can you post up the part number here? I'd be interested in getting BT for mine as well.


----------



## stevegel

Thanks for the link shifty, I just upgraded 6860 FX with the Intel T7700 2.4G, Score 8426 on 3Dmark06, Then updated the driver(the link you gave me) Score 8688.


----------



## Lightsword

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


Can you post up the part number here? I'd be interested in getting BT for mine as well.


This is the ebay item http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=270304565545 there are more available for only 20 bucks i havent tried it yet but it looked identical to the one i pulled from my friends laptop part number matches as well. For referance the part number is BCM92045NMD.


----------



## stanrc

Thanks!


----------



## Lightsword

If you need to know how and where to install it let me know as I have taken apart my friends laptop for access to the module.


----------



## stanrc

If you can take some pictures that would be great! I have yet to take apart my laptop.


----------



## Lightsword

I will take pictures and post them when it comes. I ended up tearing my whole computer apart looking for it. I eventually found the mounting point at the bottom right hand corner right next to the wireless switch. I don't think you actually need to tear it all up. Just prying up that corner after all the screws on the back are taken out should be good enough to slip it in. The module is very small which is why i missed the mounting point until it was practically all in pieces. It attaches to an empty motherboard socket and does not seem to need any screws as far as i know.


----------



## shifty22123

The bluetooth is built in somewhere I believe

I think the bluetooth might be coupled with the wifi card


----------



## Lightsword

There is a removable wifi module. Access to it is fairly easy. Just pop off the Cover That has the memory and it should be in a mini pci express slot. It has 2 antenna wires going to it.


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

bluetooth, I am trying to install in and could not locate where it goes. Also i had trouble getting the top cover to raise up there is something in the middle holding it down and i made sure i took out all the screws on the back.
Someone help me please.
Did you ever get the pics of the bluetooth install?
do you have to take the keyboard off first b4 u pry open the top lid?


----------



## Lightsword

I just today received the part from ebay. It was the correct module but the cable was not correct. I have ordered it from gateway. Note: in order to order it from gateway you have to have the serial number of a computer with the bluetooth in it. My friend had a computer with a bluetooth module so i used his. I took pictures of my computer during disassembly.

In order to gain access to the install point first remove all the panels and case screws as shown



Then flip it over and pop off the media bar.




Afterwards unscrew the keyboard and remove the single screw beneath it.



If you have done all this it should pry open fairly easily ,I started from the wifi switch. You should see a connector like in this picture. Just hook it up there.



This is the picture of the module i bought. I have not yet installed it since the cable is the wrong size.



Here is a picture of it installed.


----------



## shifty22123

Did you guys see the deal at tigerdirect for the 7811 FX for $750?


----------



## stevegel

Yep...what a deal...but i'm still happy with mine and playing Left 4 dead anywhere in the house is all worth it.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Did you guys see the deal at tigerdirect for the 7811 FX for $750?

That is a STEAL!


----------



## tony netbook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
That is a STEAL!









of course and it is steal!!and


----------



## burrbit

so ive been looking online and i cant find any good places to buy these laptops new or refurb. any links?


----------



## shifty22123

Ebay or forum.notebookreview.com


----------



## stevegel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Ebay or forum.notebookreview.com

shifty, can I add 800mhz ram instead od 667mhz? will it work?


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevegel* 
shifty, can I add 800mhz ram instead od 667mhz? will it work?

I believe that you can but Im not 100% but even if you added the higher speed RAM the Ram will self down-clock to run at the recommened speed


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

how do i get the mic to work with the webcam?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevegel*


shifty, can I add 800mhz ram instead od 667mhz? will it work?


I tried that a week ago and it will run but not at 800mhz.... It will downscale the ram to 667mhz


----------



## stevegel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


I tried that a week ago and it will run but not at 800mhz.... It will downscale the ram to 667mhz


Cool...Im sure it brought up you windows experience up on on ram.


----------



## Lightsword

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs* 
how do i get the mic to work with the webcam?

Check under your audio settings to make sure its working and if not download the drivers from gateways's website


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevegel* 
shifty, can I add 800mhz ram instead od 667mhz? will it work?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevegel* 
Cool...Im sure it brought up you windows experience up on on ram.

I checked and my ram score stayed the same. I even have a 4GB turbomemory module installed it does not affect my ram score... Oh well


----------



## DeathBlasT69

What quad core processors work with the new bios? Can you OC the GPU ever?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeathBlasT69* 
What quad core processors work with the new bios? Can you OC the GPU ever?

The new mobile quads will only work with the P-7811 FX laptop. You can overclock the gpu with ntune or ati tools i believe


----------



## Azazel90x

I was at best buy on saturday, and all the gateway fx's have been sold, even the floor models, the guy said they wont be getting the fx's anymore....are they phasing out for a new model? and if so when should it be available?


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

i have the complete service guide for gateway. If anyone needs it give e-mail


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azazel90x*


I was at best buy on saturday, and all the gateway fx's have been sold, even the floor models, the guy said they wont be getting the fx's anymore....are they phasing out for a new model? and if so when should it be available?


The P-7811 FX is the newest one. I dont see them very often but I know there is a few on notebookreview for sale


----------



## sic08869

Hi all, 
I am knew to the forums and was looking over a majority of this thread. I am sure that I missed it but I was wondering if anyone knows if the p-6831fx supports the T7250 chip, I am seeing these all over ebay for under $80. While they do not compare to the T9300 its a 2.0 ghz chip with 2mb of cache and 800mhz fsb for under 100.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stevegel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sic08869*


Hi all, 
I am knew to the forums and was looking over a majority of this thread. I am sure that I missed it but I was wondering if anyone knows if the p-6831fx supports the T7250 chip, I am seeing these all over ebay for under $80. While they do not compare to the T9300 its a 2.0 ghz chip with 2mb of cache and 800mhz fsb for under 100.

Thanks in advance.


yep, it will work, I end up puting a T7700 2.4GHZ 800mhz bus... All good.


----------



## Azazel90x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


The P-7811 FX is the newest one. I dont see them very often but I know there is a few on notebookreview for sale


Yea, but i want to buy it from best buy, and they dont have it...will they get new stocks of them on dec 26th-27th?


----------



## shifty22123

Looks like no one has them. Bestbuy doesn't even list them on their website

Newegg has it

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834101166


----------



## Azazel90x

So, is that an indicator that Best Buy might soon get in new shipments of the system? Because all i care about is weather or not best buy is getting new ones in or not.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azazel90x*


So, is that an indicator that Best Buy might soon get in new shipments of the system? Because all i care about is weather or not best buy is getting new ones in or not.


Dont know to be honest.... Bestbuy had the first few models as bestbuy exclusive but now it seems Gateway has started supplying to other resellers. Maybe just keep your eyes open if anything comes up on BB's website


----------



## The Mad Mule

The new FX laptops finally have backlit keyboards.


----------



## stevegel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
The new FX laptops finally have backlit keyboards.









modding time!


----------



## shifty22123

I just need a freakin keyboard. Maybe gateway can send me a backlit one


----------



## The Mad Mule

It's weird for me, because when I try to take off the media thingy above the keyboard, the lefty side refuses to let go. And yes, I've tried forcing it out to the point where the plastic there is now permanently warped.









Anyway, on a more vague question: *Does anybody know where I can buy those tiny adhesive rubber feet that go into the monitor screw areas?* I lost one on my desk it seems, and my OCD is telling me I need all six or I can't sleep that well at night.









Major REP to those who help me seek out a place to buy them!









EDIT: Oh wait, I think I found them already. Do you guys think these are it:

http://www.westfloridacomponents.com...Store_Code=wfc


----------



## stevegel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


It's weird for me, because when I try to take off the media thingy above the keyboard, the lefty side refuses to let go. And yes, I've tried forcing it out to the point where the plastic there is now permanently warped.









Anyway, on a more vague question: *Does anybody know where I can buy those tiny adhesive rubber feet that go into the monitor screw areas?* I lost one on my desk it seems, and my OCD is telling me I need all six or I can't sleep that well at night.









Major REP to those who help me seek out a place to buy them!









EDIT: Oh wait, I think I found them already. Do you guys think these are it:

http://www.westfloridacomponents.com...Store_Code=wfc


Im sure radio shack has them.


----------



## sic08869

Thanks for the information shifty. Ironically right after I read your response I saw it on page 1 post 1


----------



## DeathBlasT69

Hey shifty with that external blaster card are you listening through the speakers or a headset?

PS thanks for the reply about the processors


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathBlasT69*


Hey shifty with that external blaster card are you listening through the speakers or a headset?

PS thanks for the reply about the processors










Using my Logitech Z-5500 surround sound on it. My headphones plug into the Z-5500's console


----------



## Lightsword

Are any quad cores compatible with my P-7811 FX?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lightsword*


Are any quad cores compatible with my P-7811 FX?


All mobile quads will work with the P-7811


----------



## sic08869

Supported a friend in the purchase of one of these when I bought mine. Now that he has it he has a problem where the cursor jumps all over only with use of the trackpad. Has anyone else had this issue? It works fine with a usb mouse.


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

Hurry! The 7811 fx is on tiger direct for $750.00 right now with $1.99 shipping!


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YEKNODONKEY*


Hurry! The 7811 fx is on tiger direct for $750.00 right now with $1.99 shipping!


Damn... why do they hate me so much


----------



## stevegel

New www.Nvidia.com drivers for our labtops. Had no problems at all... my benchmark06 was 8668.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevegel*


New www.Nvidia.com drivers for our labtops. Had no problems at all... my benchmark06 was 8668.


I'll check to see if I get any improvement

Shifty


----------



## DeathBlasT69

Someone tell me how to keep my webcam from going dark?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeathBlasT69* 
Someone tell me how to keep my webcam from going dark?

It might be that the room isn't bright enough but besides that I never heard of your problem


----------



## Lightsword

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


It's weird for me, because when I try to take off the media thingy above the keyboard, the lefty side refuses to let go. And yes, I've tried forcing it out to the point where the plastic there is now permanently warped.









Anyway, on a more vague question: *Does anybody know where I can buy those tiny adhesive rubber feet that go into the monitor screw areas?* I lost one on my desk it seems, and my OCD is telling me I need all six or I can't sleep that well at night.









Major REP to those who help me seek out a place to buy them!









EDIT: Oh wait, I think I found them already. Do you guys think these are it:

http://www.westfloridacomponents.com...Store_Code=wfc


You have to remove the screws under the battery in order to remove it.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
It's weird for me, because when I try to take off the media thingy above the keyboard, the lefty side refuses to let go. And yes, I've tried forcing it out to the point where the plastic there is now permanently warped.










Anyway, on a more vague question: *Does anybody know where I can buy those tiny adhesive rubber feet that go into the monitor screw areas?* I lost one on my desk it seems, and my OCD is telling me I need all six or I can't sleep that well at night.









Major REP to those who help me seek out a place to buy them!









EDIT: Oh wait, I think I found them already. Do you guys think these are it:

http://www.westfloridacomponents.com...Store_Code=wfc

I dont know if its too late but Lowe's and Radio Shack carry different adhesive feet that might work if those dont. I bought some for my glass mouse pad.


----------



## djabi90

i recently tried to overclock my GPU via nTune. However, when I run the application I get the BSOD. it is says something about nvclock64 failure. 
I have the Gateway P-7811FX with the 9800M GTS. Im on Windows Vista 64bit. Maybe this is why I get the BSOD? Becuase i have 64bit? Anywho, anyway I can fix this? or maybe use a different program to overclock it?

Also, has anyone found out why the CPU is hitting 98C? I have undervolted my laptop to a stable voltage of .9375V, however, I still hit 98C when playing any game. But when I just run Orthos on it, my CPU doesn't go higher than 56C. In game, TZS0 hits 98C. I was just thinking maybe the CPU bottlenecks? Not sure. But anyone found out why? I would like to know. Thanks.


----------



## gumi

I just got a t9300 processor but I would like to to change my dvd burner to a blu-ray dvd burner in my fx-6831 any suggestions? Which burner would fit in there? is it worth the money?
Thanks


----------



## YEKNODONKEY

I installed the upgrade 32 bit driver for my 171XL-FX And have had no problems. I got a 250 pt increase on 3dmark06.


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

i just bought a headset and the mic is not working how do i get it to work i tried almost everything that i could like trying to set up microphone and that did not work


----------



## djabi90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


i just bought a headset and the mic is not working how do i get it to work i tried almost everything that i could like trying to set up microphone and that did not work










it might work, however, u may have to adjust the microphone boost level to max. i have that problem to. like it works but its Really Really low. so i just adjust my microphone boost level to about 36% and mic volume to 100.
try that, if thats not it go reinstall driver.


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djabi90*


it might work, however, u may have to adjust the microphone boost level to max. i have that problem to. like it works but its Really Really low. so i just adjust my microphone boost level to about 36% and mic volume to 100.
try that, if thats not it go reinstall driver.


i have treid everything i am talking to the ebay guy know and he said he can take it back i can hear but i cant speak


----------



## djabi90

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs* 
i have treid everything i am talking to the ebay guy know and he said he can take it back i can hear but i cant speak

thats odd.. even a diffrent microphone?

look into the hole of the MIC and see if there are any kind of interferences.


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djabi90* 
thats odd.. even a diffrent microphone?

look into the hole of the MIC and see if there are any kind of interferences.

i got it to work i installed a driver like 3 times and finally installed it for the 4th time and it did soemthing different and know i cna use the mic


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

SHIFTY i need ram which ram is cheap and fast i want 4 gigs


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


SHIFTY i need ram which ram is cheap and fast i want 4 gigs


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231135

thats what i bought and they are working great!


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djabi90*


i recently tried to overclock my GPU via nTune. However, when I run the application I get the BSOD. it is says something about nvclock64 failure. 
I have the Gateway P-7811FX with the 9800M GTS. Im on Windows Vista 64bit. Maybe this is why I get the BSOD? Becuase i have 64bit? Anywho, anyway I can fix this? or maybe use a different program to overclock it?

Also, has anyone found out why the CPU is hitting 98C? I have undervolted my laptop to a stable voltage of .9375V, however, I still hit 98C when playing any game. But when I just run Orthos on it, my CPU doesn't go higher than 56C. In game, TZS0 hits 98C. I was just thinking maybe the CPU bottlenecks? Not sure. But anyone found out why? I would like to know. Thanks.


I think your issue is that Ntune does not support the 9800m chips yet or that it ntune is a little outdated... You should maybe try the nvidia overclocking tools you find on their forums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gumi*


I just got a t9300 processor but I would like to to change my dvd burner to a blu-ray dvd burner in my fx-6831 any suggestions? Which burner would fit in there? is it worth the money?
Thanks


Mobile blueray drives remain really expensive... I would say try getting a esata external burner as I've seen them for just over $200 on the net

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


SHIFTY i need ram which ram is cheap and fast i want 4 gigs


The ram suggested before me will be perfect... looks like the prices came down a lot since I last checked


----------



## shifty22123

Can everyone start posting their specs and 3dmark scores at 1280x768 resolution as that is the max the 1440 x 900 lcd's can do so I can update the rankings in the first post


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

i have to d/l 3d marks


----------



## burrbit

can you overclock the cpus in gateway fx laptops?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


can you overclock the cpus in gateway fx laptops?


Only intel extreme cpu's like the X7800, X7900, X9000 and QX9300 when it gets released


----------



## shifty22123

Ok people... I'm officially back in the loop with these laptops. I'm looking on doing a project as I dont see any other online and thought why not be the first....

I have a few ideas but can do with some more, so shoot me a suggestion if you have one

First thing I want to do... I want to get my hands on a red logitech G15 rev.2 lcd so I can integrate the lcd into the laptop. It will show hardware temps and other stuff... not sure yet









Another thing I thought of is to change out all the orange LED's with blue ones but then I'll need to change the paintjob on this baby to fit the colorscheme...

Last but not least... I want to try and mod the bios to see if I can enable some overclocking or advanced features. It will be hard but I'm sure here will be people on here that can help me out

Tell me what you think and suggestions please


----------



## Asus Mobile

I think you are nuts but more power to you! I am also nuts so no offense!


----------



## shifty22123

Battery life is no issue to me as it's always plugged in... if that is what you are referring to


----------



## DeathBlasT69

I have 2 thoughts..

1. See if you can change out the web cam to a 2.0 cam.

2. Try to overclock a quad core and the GPU to its max.

Lets see who boos me.

PS Any one have a suggestion for a BLU-RAY drive.









Any one know where to get an extra battery?


----------



## Asus Mobile

Shifty and I think Go for it! No Boos here. Good Luck!


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathBlasT69*


I have 2 thoughts..

1. See if you can change out the web cam to a 2.0 cam.

2. Try to overclock a quad core and the GPU to its max.

Lets see who boos me.

PS Any one have a suggestion for a BLU-RAY drive.









Any one know where to get an extra battery?


Haha... I dont have $600 for a quad core but I looked at the webcam and its possible to upgrade it


----------



## burrbit

hows the speaker volume on these model laptops?


----------



## ritchwell

I have the FX-7811, i read in several post that you can put the quad mobile cpu. So which ones of the quad can you put in to upgrade?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


hows the speaker volume on these model laptops?


The speakers are decent... I use Logitech Z5500's though

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ritchwell*


I have the FX-7811, i read in several post that you can put the quad mobile cpu. So which ones of the quad can you put in to upgrade?


I believe it's a QX9300 or Q9300. Dont think they are out yet but you can go to a place like sager or alienware and customize the new laptops to see what you can get as your will be capable to run the same. Places like newegg, tankguys and ebay will be the first to have them retail


----------



## shifty22123

One quick note.... I think Gateway's customer service is amazing! I had to wait a little but at the end of the day the lady helped me get a brand new replacement keyboard for no charge and my laptop doesn't even have warranty anymore!

I also looked at the G15 LCD I want to install but there is no connectors on the motherboard to do it... Any tips?


----------



## ritchwell

Thanks shifty for the quick response.


----------



## shifty22123

so much typing effort for something that belong here... Stop spamming


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Intel Core2Extreme X7900 2.8GHz just bought one of these wooot with my 4 gigs of ram ahahahah know its time to get my game on


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

how do u get 3dmarkscore do u have to buy it or do u just download it?


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

7328 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score ,3369 SM ,3.0 Score3528, CPU Score1584
pretty crappy, but cant wait till i get my new processor my cpu speed sucked i never got passed 2 fps in it know that sucks


----------



## mnishimura00

where did you buy it?


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnishimura00* 
where did you buy it?

lol ebay for 248.88 and there is another guy selling X7800 for 228.?? and has alot of them lol


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Graphics memory 482 MB mine) 512 MB someone elses

why is mine 482 and his is 512? we have th same computer

http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action


----------



## mnishimura00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


lol ebay for 248.88 and there is another guy selling X7800 for 228.?? and has alot of them lol


i would definitely pick one up but im not comfortable buying from someone in Taiwan, China, Singapore, etc. hopefully i can upgrade my cpu for cheap later.


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnishimura00*


i would definitely pick one up but im not comfortable buying from someone in Taiwan, China, Singapore, etc. hopefully i can upgrade my cpu for cheap later.


yeah we will see when it gets here


----------



## JFX

Killer thread man! Thanks for starting it. I ordered a new p-68680 a couple days ago, and it's 'out for delivery' right now and we all know how exciting that is.. So, I've been looking on things I can upgrade on it. I'm just curious, is there a list of all available CPUs that will work in it? I know someone, I think you thread starter said any mobile 'P' cpu ? But what about the X7800 and T series etc...

What's a good deal and good improvement ratio for a better cpu than the stock T5550 that it's coming with... ? I like the idea of the X series being able to be overclocked. If only we could pinmod trick the multipliers on the T and P cpus...


----------



## stevegel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JFX* 
Killer thread man! Thanks for starting it. I ordered a new p-68680 a couple days ago, and it's 'out for delivery' right now and we all know how exciting that is.. So, I've been looking on things I can upgrade on it. I'm just curious, is there a list of all available CPUs that will work in it? I know someone, I think you thread starter said any mobile 'P' cpu ? But what about the X7800 and T series etc...

What's a good deal and good improvement ratio for a better cpu than the stock T5550 that it's coming with... ? I like the idea of the X series being able to be overclocked. If only we could pinmod trick the multipliers on the T and P cpus...

I bought a T7700 2.4Ghz, Runs great. Got it on ebay for $149 ship. Runs any game very well.


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JFX* 
Killer thread man! Thanks for starting it. I ordered a new p-68680 a couple days ago, and it's 'out for delivery' right now and we all know how exciting that is.. So, I've been looking on things I can upgrade on it. I'm just curious, is there a list of all available CPUs that will work in it? I know someone, I think you thread starter said any mobile 'P' cpu ? But what about the X7800 and T series etc...

What's a good deal and good improvement ratio for a better cpu than the stock T5550 that it's coming with... ? I like the idea of the X series being able to be overclocked. If only we could pinmod trick the multipliers on the T and P cpus...

the x7800 will work


----------



## JFX

149 isn't too bad, I just spent 800 on the P-6860 so I'm out of cash, just looking for affordable balances for price/performance and the best bet. The T5550 is what, 2MB cache? at 667mhz, at 65nm ? I looked at intel.com's list of processors and I think a 4-6mb cache at least and the lower power consumer at 45nm with at LEAST 2.0 ghz is good, not looking to spend $800 on a cpu too.. right yet


----------



## shifty22123

you can get a X7900 for $250 on ebay... It's stock at 2.8ghz but can overclock past 3ghz and has 6mb cache.

The P8400 are great price per performance chips


----------



## JFX

Well, I'm in love with it so far, good battery, good speeds, even in the abysmal vista64.... Love this baby, and even GTA4 is quite smooth on highest res and medium settings, NICE. How much do you guys overclock your 8800 gpu ? I'm having a hard time determining which, rivatuner or Ntune is working and if either actually is. What software do you guys use for overclocking? I'm all about maxing potential.


----------



## JFX

Only thing, I'd like to figure out a mod to replace the number keys or the whole keyboard with the same thing but lit keys, Can't see those orange numbers! Maybe cut out the numbers, then put a LED beneath them... Also, need a subwoofer mini on this thing like my XPS has, it seriously helps the sound. Is there a USB min subwoofer i wonder...


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

1920 x 1200 how do u get that resolution?


----------



## JFX

I'm getting 7429 score with no settings changed except resolution set to 1024x768 and it's the full version of 3dmark06... What are you getting 'MyPhoneNumberIs' ?? If I should be getting better than this, what should I change other than buying a better CPU eventually..


----------



## Asus Mobile

Don't the X series Intel CPU's need BIOS support to OC multiplier? Is that supported by the FX?

JFX mind if I ask cost?


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile* 
Don't the X series Intel CPU's need BIOS support to OC multiplier? Is that supported by the FX?

JFX mind if I ask cost?

how do u update the bios


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


how do u update the bios


That is the problem. And for the record am not 100% certain I am correct on how it works as I don't own one.

I think the BIOS is where you change the multipliers. If a model had versions that supported then you just flash the BIOS if not already supported. If your model never supported you would be mostly out of luck taking advantage of unlocked multipliers. There are people who Mod BIOS but that gets involved finding if one even exists. If you are going to spend the cash on X series CPU's I recommend making sure your model or very similar with a BIOS that would work offered the X CPU. If not just get the highest clocked locked and OC FSB. Yes they do physically fit but if you can't use the OC feature sort of a waste of money.


----------



## JFX

hm.


----------



## JFX

My old desktop was able to up the Mhz multiplier in the bios, but my other laptop, dell XPS is pinmodded. which gives it the new multiplier by which to run the FSB. What is the best way to overclock this 8800m Gts card by the way?


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

well which bois do i need? for the X7900


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


well which bois do i need? for the X7900


That is the problem, it may not exist?


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile*


That is the problem, it may not exist?


do u need the bios just to oc it


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


do u need the bios just to oc it


Yes I think you do.


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile*


Yes I think you do.

















than i guess i wont overclok it than till i can get a bios maybe shifty can help







and there reallly is no need to overclock that beast lol


----------



## stevegel

I'm waiting for shifty to mod the lighted keyboard.


----------



## toonraver

Well I am thinking about putting 2 hardrives into my Gateway FX...I have the BestBuy Model. I was wondering if this drive would be compatible.

* Mfr Part Number: WD5000BEVT
* Capacity: 500 GB
* Rotational Speed: 5400 rpm
* Cache: 8 MB
* Interface: SATA 300
* Max. External Transfer Rate: 300 MB/s
* Average Latency: 5.5 ms
* Seek Time:
o Track to Track: 2 ms
o Read Seek Time: 12 ms (Read)
* Dimensions (WxLxH): 2.75 x 3.94 x 0.374 inch
* Weight: 0.26 lbs

I plan on using the second drive for storage uses only so I won't really be running files from it so speed is not an issue as this drive is only 5400rpm. I also understand that though compatible with SATA 300 the system wouldn't utilize the full bandwidth. I am a total file whore, so I collect all sorts of stuff, so storage on the go is my biggest concern. Thanks!


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

i just got my X7900 sweeet so happy know


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toonraver* 
Well I am thinking about putting 2 hardrives into my Gateway FX...I have the BestBuy Model. I was wondering if this drive would be compatible.

* Mfr Part Number: WD5000BEVT
* Capacity: 500 GB
* Rotational Speed: 5400 rpm
* Cache: 8 MB
* Interface: SATA 300
* Max. External Transfer Rate: 300 MB/s
* Average Latency: 5.5 ms
* Seek Time:
o Track to Track: 2 ms
o Read Seek Time: 12 ms (Read)
* Dimensions (WxLxH): 2.75 x 3.94 x 0.374 inch
* Weight: 0.26 lbs

I plan on using the second drive for storage uses only so I won't really be running files from it so speed is not an issue as this drive is only 5400rpm. I also understand that though compatible with SATA 300 the system wouldn't utilize the full bandwidth. I am a total file whore, so I collect all sorts of stuff, so storage on the go is my biggest concern. Thanks!

As long as both are sata with the same cache size and rpm they should be compatible. I would suggest maybe getting 2 x 250GB Drives and getting a 1TB Esata external as it's just as fast and you wont lose your data when reformating. I copy ro my external at 90MB/s using teracopy


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

i get crappy benchmarks







stilll


----------



## bigal1542

Does anyone know how to take the cover that surrounds the mousepad off? I got some orange juice into the place where it locks the cover down when you close it and its really hard to push the unlocking mechanism back. I'm hoping to clean it out. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Does anyone know how to take the cover that surrounds the mousepad off? I got some orange juice into the place where it locks the cover down when you close it and its really hard to push the unlocking mechanism back. I'm hoping to clean it out. Any ideas? Thanks!


From the looks of how it's assembled you will need to take the bottom off and them from there you can unscrew the mousepad surface


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


i get crappy benchmarks







stilll


What did you get?


----------



## JFX

MyPhoneNumberIs, any improvements on your 3dmarks?? I'm looking to get that CPU or maybe not as good.. What games do you play and how do they run?

And how do we get better sound out of this beast!!!!! Lack of bass is killing me.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JFX*


MyPhoneNumberIs, any improvements on your 3dmarks?? I'm looking to get that CPU or maybe not as good.. What games do you play and how do they run?

And how do we get better sound out of this beast!!!!! Lack of bass is killing me.


I run my surround sound off a usb external sound card and I love it

To Myphonenumberis... you should get around the same I got on the first page when your video card is overclocked and vista optimized a little


----------



## JFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


I run my surround sound off a usb external sound card and I love it

To Myphonenumberis... you should get around the same I got on the first page when your video card is overclocked and vista optimized a little










USB sound card, sounds interesting, how big is that? I was looking up the Saitek subwoofer USB, looks ok, but coming from my XPS dell, the sound was just amazing in that thing. It had a mini woofer on the bottom, I was thinking of soldering something on this mobo, like that. Or something. Just need better sound.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JFX*


USB sound card, sounds interesting, how big is that? I was looking up the Saitek subwoofer USB, looks ok, but coming from my XPS dell, the sound was just amazing in that thing. It had a mini woofer on the bottom, I was thinking of soldering something on this mobo, like that. Or something. Just need better sound.


I have a Creative Live Sound Blaster External that I purchased 2 years ago for $20 on ebay


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


From the looks of how it's assembled you will need to take the bottom off and them from there you can unscrew the mousepad surface


I tried to take the back off and everything from the guides and still don't see anything that would allow me to take off the front.


----------



## epxepx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JFX*


USB sound card, sounds interesting, how big is that? I was looking up the Saitek subwoofer USB, looks ok, but coming from my XPS dell, the sound was just amazing in that thing. It had a mini woofer on the bottom, I was thinking of soldering something on this mobo, like that. Or something. Just need better sound.


I use the X-Fi external 5.1 sound card. I just used Velcro stickers to attach it to the back of my laptop. I paired it with the USB X-Fi headset. Sounds so good.


----------



## epxepx

Has anyone changed the internal dvd drive for the Panasonic uj-120? I am thinking of doing that on my FX-7811. The face plate won't be a problem has you can remove or modify them to fit very easily.

Also wondering whats the best cpu we can stick in the 7811? I am looking to upgrade there as well.

Cheers!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epxepx*


Has anyone changed the internal dvd drive for the Panasonic uj-120? I am thinking of doing that on my FX-7811. The face plate won't be a problem has you can remove or modify them to fit very easily.

Also wondering whats the best cpu we can stick in the 7811? I am looking to upgrade there as well.

Cheers!


CPU option: Any socket P mobile cpu will work. (off of Shifty's original post)


----------



## JFX

Thing is, what about just for non headset use. I'd like to find the best solution for easily mobile, something like a PCI plugin soundcard with a sub on it, or something, just a device that adds some bass, something to minimize the tin treble the stock speakers produce.. I don't use headphones much.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JFX*


Thing is, what about just for non headset use. I'd like to find the best solution for easily mobile, something like a PCI plugin soundcard with a sub on it, or something, just a device that adds some bass, something to minimize the tin treble the stock speakers produce.. I don't use headphones much.


No external device will adjust the internal of your system. The application you use likely has a "graphics equalizer" just pump up the bass? The fundamental flaws of the small weak speakers cannot be adjusted beyond a certain point.

You are talking mobile, correct?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epxepx*


Has anyone changed the internal dvd drive for the Panasonic uj-120? I am thinking of doing that on my FX-7811. The face plate won't be a problem has you can remove or modify them to fit very easily.

Also wondering whats the best cpu we can stick in the 7811? I am looking to upgrade there as well.

Cheers!


You can wait awhile and get a q9300 quad for your laptop once they are released.

I'm also looking at replacing my dvd drive as mine dont seem to work anymore and was thinking about a blueray burner that I saw for under $270


----------



## JFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile*


No external device will adjust the internal of your system. The application you use likely has a "graphics equalizer" just pump up the bass? The fundamental flaws of the small weak speakers cannot be adjusted beyond a certain point.

You are talking mobile, correct?










How true How true, there's an abrupt ending of how nice it can sound, can not adjust the system internally, unless you took the speakers out, actually, that's a good idea... I'll have to pop up the case, with little effort , and check the size of the puny speakers in this thing, perhaps a resoldering of some other laptops speakers with some more radial power.


----------



## shifty22123

Most of the time you wont use the internal speaker to their full potential as you will be somewhere mobile and might bother other people in the area , I would just recommend getting a sound system to plug into it when you are at your desk or your room. I use my laptop as a desktop replacement and hook it up to a external monitor, mouse, keyboard, sound card with surround sound and external Esata drive. For me it would just be a waste to try and replace the internal speakers since everytime I actually use them I just plug in my headphones to not disturb anyone else and no matter what I put in they wont even get close to real speakers


----------



## johnksss

i see your still going strong with the gateway shifty!


----------



## epxepx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


You can wait awhile and get a q9300 quad for your laptop once they are released.

I'm also looking at replacing my dvd drive as mine dont seem to work anymore and was thinking about a blueray burner that I saw for under $270


I bought a 5.25 internal LG HD-DVD/Blu-Ray combo for $99 from frys. I already have hardware to power and adapt it to my usb port. Until reliable optical sata to esata chips come out in the next few months. Woot! It doesnt burn, it just needs to RIP lol.


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
You can wait awhile and get a q9300 quad for your laptop once they are released.

I'm also looking at replacing my dvd drive as mine dont seem to work anymore and was thinking about a blueray burner that I saw for under $270

whats better the q9300 or the extreme


----------



## JFX

Happy with your new X7900 MPNI ?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


whats better the q9300 or the extreme










Nothing... I believe it will be a quad core running at 2.5ghz with 12mb cache


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JFX* 
Happy with your new X7900 MPNI ?

yes lol


----------



## JFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


yes lol


How much did you pay anyway? Ebay?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


You can wait awhile and get a q9300 quad for your laptop once they are released.

I'm also looking at replacing my dvd drive as mine dont seem to work anymore and was thinking about a blueray burner that I saw for under $270


Whatsup Shifty? Idk if you remember me, but we met @ microcenter last year ( i bought some ram from you)...

ANYWAYS, I just picked up a p-7805u w/ the LG 1920x1200 Screen (SCORE!!!). I've been doing some research, and e-wrecked says the bios update isn't supporting quadcore... Did I miss something?


----------



## Fishie36

Hi Guys,

I have the p-7801-u that I got off newegg for $1,699 a month or two ago. It has the P8400, 4GB DDR3 1066mhz, 9800M-GTS 1GB, and I also got matching 7200RPM 320GB's in a raid-0.

I am very sad to see that there is no way to overclock the cpu yet... I am amazed this hasn't been done yet on a chipset this popular.

Also, I seem to be getting pretty low benchies with my raid setup. In vista x64 and windows 7 beta I am getting like 77MB/s read speed when the single drive got around 60MB/s I believe. I am using raid-0 with a 128k stripe size.

Finally, I would really love to OC the gpu as well but ntune crashes my system with a blue screen whenever I click on the performance tab and accept the agreement. Also, riva tuner doesn't work as it won't show me the profile used for 3d, only the various 2d modes.


----------



## johnksss

you can try enabling both settings in device manager for cache. that should speed some things up and give you a burst rate of 1000 to 1200
you'll probably need to go either 32kb to 64kb on the stripe if the above doesn't help any..

and as for the quad in a fx lappy...it was a no go. been tried and didn't work. and maggie says it's still not truly supported yet. doesn't mean it wont happen... e wrecked is still working on it.


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
you can try enabling both settings in device manager for cache. that should speed some things up and give you a burst rate of 1000 to 1200
you'll probably need to go either 32kb to 64kb on the stripe if the above doesn't help any..

They were already on... and also I'm not really interested in formatting my hdd again...


----------



## johnksss

you could have imaged to another drive, then changed the stripe size then re imaged back...


----------



## Asus Mobile

Fishie setfsb OC's my T9400 so that is the same chipset as to your last post. I am doing it?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Whatsup Shifty? Idk if you remember me, but we met @ microcenter last year ( i bought some ram from you)...

ANYWAYS, I just picked up a p-7805u w/ the LG 1920x1200 Screen (SCORE!!!). I've been doing some research, and e-wrecked says the bios update isn't supporting quadcore... Did I miss something?


Haha... yes dude... I remember you. Like said by johnksss, at this time there is no support for it yet but most likely there will be support once the quads go fullstream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishie36*


Hi Guys,

I have the p-7801-u that I got off newegg for $1,699 a month or two ago. It has the P8400, 4GB DDR3 1066mhz, 9800M-GTS 1GB, and I also got matching 7200RPM 320GB's in a raid-0.

I am very sad to see that there is no way to overclock the cpu yet... I am amazed this hasn't been done yet on a chipset this popular.

Also, I seem to be getting pretty low benchies with my raid setup. In vista x64 and windows 7 beta I am getting like 77MB/s read speed when the single drive got around 60MB/s I believe. I am using raid-0 with a 128k stripe size.

Finally, I would really love to OC the gpu as well but ntune crashes my system with a blue screen whenever I click on the performance tab and accept the agreement. Also, riva tuner doesn't work as it won't show me the profile used for 3d, only the various 2d modes.


I will start looking around for new software to overclock the GPU as the main post does need to be updated...

As for your hard drives... Make sure you turned index searching off and try enabling the Intel write back cache I believe

Hope that helps


----------



## bigal1542

What does everyone here use as a cooler? My lappy gets pretty toasty when I'm gaming on it. The cooler I use helps a little bit, but not a ton.


----------



## stanrc

I use RMclock to undervolt it and my temps stay around 50ish under load.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


I use RMclock to undervolt it and my temps stay around 50ish under load.


Is there a performance loss though?


----------



## stanrc

No, check out the undervolting thread in the laptop section. It explains all about it and how to set it up.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


I use RMclock to undervolt it and my temps stay around 50ish under load.


RMClock works for you on that chipset? If so tell me more I have not been able to UV my T9400 so far?

To bigal UV is not UC so it does not effect performence but does lower temps.







That is why mobile guys do. Not much else we can. If you can mix a OC with an UV you are right where you wanna be!


----------



## stanrc

I use it on my laptop, a gateway 6864 fx. My chip runs at .95 volt and less than 30 degrees at idle.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanrc* 
I use it on my laptop, a gateway 6864 fx. My chip runs at .95 volt and less than 30 degrees at idle.

Yea a PM965 chipset so yea read lots about that but so far nothing about PM45. Thanks anyway.


----------



## shifty22123

Hey guys... Fooled around with setfsb and even though there are settings for it to recognize the cpu speeds it does not work

GOOD NEWS though... Found a newer version Nvidia app that allows you to overclock the GPU

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.03.html

Let me know if it works for everyone... Works for me on Vista and Windows 7 X64


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Haha... yes dude... I remember you. Like said by johnksss, at this time there is no support for it yet but most likely there will be support once the quads go fullstream

Yeah, I sure hope they do... If not, no worries. I got the 2yr Protection Plan from BB, so when Quad's are mainstream, my laptop might accidentally just fall out of my hands, and get run over by one of my consumers power wheelchairs (i work w/ mentally handicapped), and OOPS! Looks like I have to get a new notebook!









What's funny about that, is I told the geeksquad kid I was planning on that and his response was just, "me too dude..." lol!


----------



## bigal1542

So a very noob question, as I am one








.

If I swap out CPU's for a faster one, would my FSB change? Like could I go with faster ram than the ram in my sig?


----------



## Asus Mobile

You can swap to a CPU that will up your FSB to 800Mhz but on your chipset you are limited to a 667Mhz Memory bus. So the answer is yes and no.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile*


You can swap to a CPU that will up your FSB to 800Mhz but on your chipset you are limited to a 667Mhz Memory bus. So the answer is yes and no.


Got ya, thanks for the help.


----------



## RogueFX

Got mine GatewayFX two days ago at local BestBuy. It has P8400 processor, 4GB ram and 1GB NVidia 88000M GTS video card.

I found this discussion while looking for HD upgrade and just like to thank you all for already answering some of my questions.









HD in my laptop is 320GB 7200RPM SATA, so I will try to get the same for Raid0.

ATM I have 5.2 windows rating because of processor, but I am not gonna change it as atm I need just faster HD and more room.







(Current rating for HD is 5.9)


----------



## JFX

What model is that? That sounds killer, I wish we could mod our 6860fx's to have that card.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RogueFX*


Got mine GatewayFX two days ago at local BestBuy. It has P8400 processor, 4GB ram and 1GB NVidia 88000M GTS video card.

I found this discussion while looking for HD upgrade and just like to thank you all for already answering some of my questions.









HD in my laptop is 320GB 7200RPM SATA, so I will try to get the same for Raid0.

ATM I have 5.2 windows rating because of processor, but I am not gonna change it as atm I need just faster HD and more room.







(Current rating for HD is 5.9)


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RogueFX* 
Got mine GatewayFX two days ago at local BestBuy. It has P8400 processor, 4GB ram and 1GB NVidia 88000M GTS video card.

I found this discussion while looking for HD upgrade and just like to thank you all for already answering some of my questions.









HD in my laptop is 320GB 7200RPM SATA, so I will try to get the same for Raid0.

ATM I have 5.2 windows rating because of processor, but I am not gonna change it as atm I need just faster HD and more room.







(Current rating for HD is 5.9)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *JFX* 
What model is that? That sounds killer, I wish we could mod our 6860fx's to have that card.

I'll be parting my laptop's 2 x 320gb's and maybe the T9300... PM me if interested


----------



## sic08869

Does the 6831 officially support Vista 64bit OS? The reason I ask is that on the Gateway Website many of the drivers are 32bit only. If you cannot get all of the drivers from Gateway is there another source that is available.

Thanks
D


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sic08869*


Does the 6831 officially support Vista 64bit OS? The reason I ask is that on the Gateway Website many of the drivers are 32bit only. If you cannot get all of the drivers from Gateway is there another source that is available.

Thanks
D


Look for drivers under the P-6860 FX notebook... It's the same laptop with just a different cpu and hard drive


----------



## shifty22123

Updated the main post with the newest display drivers and also the Nvidia overclocking tool for the GPU


----------



## shifty22123

Have anyone tried this bios update out?

http://support.gateway.com/support/d...&uid=221272668

I found it under the P-7811 FX drivers but it says it's supported for all FX laptops


----------



## Asus Mobile

shifty is on a roll!


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Have anyone tried this bios update out?

http://support.gateway.com/support/d...&uid=221272668

I found it under the P-7811 FX drivers but it says it's supported for all FX laptops


Oh, thought you were asking about the 94.31 update. The 94.28 has been talked about a few pages back.


----------



## bigal1542

What BIOS update are you guys running on the 6860 right now? Where did you get it?


----------



## stevegel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Have anyone tried this bios update out?

http://support.gateway.com/support/d...&uid=221272668

I found it under the P-7811 FX drivers but it says it's supported for all FX laptops


What does the update fixes?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevegel*


What does the update fixes?


Gateway, like Apple iTunes updates, never really elaborate on that.


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

how do u update the bios any way


----------



## burrbit

i just got my gateway fx 6831 laptop im so glad! but i have a problem, my mic is loud as hell! how can i turn this down? ive looked at every option in vista and cant figure it out


----------



## bigal1542

Have you checked

Control Panel>Sound>Recording>Device>Levels> drop the boost. (I have the same problem and this fixed it







)


----------



## burrbit

yeah i did get that part figured out, my mic works in ventrilo, but not steam friends









i really hate vista audio controls.

edit: i got it working now ^_^


----------



## shifty22123

Hey guys... I have a 320GB WD drive and 4GB turbo memory for sale in the FS section if someone is interested


----------



## burrbit

im having a weird problem with my 6831, whenever im playing css or l4d my gun will randomly shoot by itself at times. its not the mouse because it does it with 2 different mice. is there some setting i need to tinker with like usb drivers or something?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
im having a weird problem with my 6831, whenever im playing css or l4d my gun will randomly shoot by itself at times. its not the mouse because it does it with 2 different mice. is there some setting i need to tinker with like usb drivers or something?


Make sure you dont rest your thumb or hand on the trackpad as that may be the cause of your problem


----------



## Fishie36

My model doesn't seem to be in the list of support laptops for the beta bios. My model number is P-7801u and my Part# isLX.W430X.001 but neither seem to be on there.


----------



## burrbit

man i love this laptop. i can tell im going to enjoy this for a while, its quite a step up from the pentium 3 1ghz computer ive been using for the last 3 months.

quick question though, what the hell does the button between the power and music note do? im pressing it and nothing happens? :scratches head:


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


man i love this laptop. i can tell im going to enjoy this for a while, its quite a step up from the pentium 3 1ghz computer ive been using for the last 3 months.

quick question though, what the hell does the button between the power and music note do? im pressing it and nothing happens? :scratches head:


That's odd, there is no button between power and music on mine. Maybe it's not really a button? I just have flat metal there.


----------



## stanrc

I have that button, its supposed to start media center. Do you have Vista installed on your still?


----------



## shifty22123

Yeah... it's like a media center button


----------



## burrbit

yeah i still have vista installed, but i never set up media center so maybe thats why it doesnt work.


----------



## ichigokunbaka

im having fun with my p-6831fx i put a T7100 65nm 35w cup in to boost battery life,upgraded to 4gb GSKILL 5,5,5,15 800mhz dims,nvidia 179.28 drivers,upgraded to vista ultimate 64 plays fallout3 smooth on max setings


----------



## JFX

Since I'm running on my new P6860. thought I'd post this issue here.
Has anyone played Cubophobia? http://www.cubophobia.at.tt/

It's a beautiful little physics based game. But it runs terrible on this machine! I think there must be some code issues or something, will someone else try it out and download it and play it? The first level specifically, otherwise I think I've found something that finally runs bad on my beloved 6860fx...


----------



## Paul L

I purchased a Gateway 173FX laptop for business and gaming b/c it seemed like the best bang for the buck. Unfortunately I failed to test the unit adequately before my 30 day return ran out, so I had to deal with gateway warranty instead of getting a new one.

The problem is that games will instantly crash the unit after about 5-10 minutes of gaming. Instantly shuts off (not crash back to the desktop). After five trips into gateway, the last two of which were with senior level technicians, they've replaced the CPU, the motherboard, ram, harddrive, battery and power supply. They tested it there on their end with Crysis (even thought I told them to test it with CS), and oddly it's stable and doesn't crash the unit. But I've been testing it with Counterstrike Source and CoD4. Both of those crash after about 5 minutes. The only thing that is different is DX9 versus DX10.

If I try to send it back again gateway will tell me that "software support" is not provided and the unit meets their specs and performance standards. Has ANYONE else had this problem? I bought this in August and it's been in the shop the past six months and I'm so pissed I spent $1650 on a gaming laptop that can't stay on during games. So I found this forum and hoping that maybe someone might have a suggestion as to why this could be happening. Anything would be greatly appreciated!

Otherwise I'll just have to assume this is a lemon and gateway better give me a new one or we're going to the People's Court.

Thank you!!!


----------



## shifty22123

Hey Paul... Make sure it's not overheating and that your drivers are working correctly. Might be a problem with your Vista installation, so try reinstalling it


----------



## shifty22123

On a quick note.... I just installed me a Blueray burner and it works great


----------



## Paul L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Hey Paul... Make sure it's not overheating and that your drivers are working correctly. Might be a problem with your Vista installation, so try reinstalling it

They're reinstalled several times on their end already. I've told them a million times it might be overheating, and they run software that monitors it and they reply "no overheating issues". Is there a way for me to check the temperature while a game is running?

On other note, Crysis crashed too after I played it long enough, so no difference with DX9 or 10.


----------



## Asus Mobile

CPUID HWMonitor will give you current/min/max










Also Core Temp is nice it can show core temps in system tray.

Can you run Crysis in a window so you can monitor temps in real time? If not I know the benchmark will. So max the settings even if not the resolution so you can see HWMomitor. See how hot it gets.

ATITool has a nice stress test if it will even run on a Nvidia card. Very small little window so you can watch temps. 3Dview does a good job of trying to overheat your GPU.

Good Luck.


----------



## Paul L

Thanks so much for the help. The unit got up to 208F and shut off. So we can assume that it's overheating that's causing this instant shutoff? What does your unit run at? Practically every major component in this laptop has been replaced with a new one...why would this be overheating still? Everyone else has been able to game ok with their unit? Just trying to figure out if it's a faulty design or faulty hardware.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Paul here is my Crysis bench. GPU is OC from 600/400 to 800/500. I know not the same notebook but an OC'd 14 and I only max at 143F GPU and 132F CPU










What hit 208F CPU or GPU? Have you tried undervolting?

Also what about emailing Gateway a screenshot like mine showing high temps before actually crashing it?

Of course all fans and vents and parts are clean/clear/and working? Has card been replace ever? If not I have
a suspicion post back then I will maybe give you a thought.

Good Luck.


----------



## JFX

208F ?? That's unheard of! At least to me The max I've ever had was around 130F i think. Isn't water's boiling point at 212 ? So that would mean,,, you are setting records? Maybe not..


----------



## stevegel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


On a quick note.... I just installed me a Blueray burner and it works great










what type of blu-ray drive and how much did it cost? info please


----------



## Paul L

How do you undervolt? I looked through the bios but there weren't really any adjustments other than boot sequence.

Yes, fans/vents are all clear, it did this from day one as a brand new unit.

I'll definitely be using some screenshots as proof that the unit is overheating. Basically they say they have to reproduce the problem in their shop, which they've never been able to do because they probably aren't getting the game to operate they way I'm telling them to.

Does this unit have a separate video card? Logic would tell you that would be the first thing to replace but they've never tried that, unless the video is integrated into the motherboard, which has been replaced.

Thanks again so much, this has been very helpful!!


----------



## JFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paul L* 
Does this unit have a separate video card? Logic would tell you that would be the first thing to replace but they've never tried that, unless the video is integrated into the motherboard, which has been replaced.

Everything has been replaced but the video card?? The card is seperate but it's soldered to the mobo I've read. I haven't read all your previous posts but did they just give you a brand new one yet?


----------



## Asus Mobile

I do not know if the FX GPU is integrated/soldered to the MoBo or not. Which is overheating? GPU or CPU? 8xxx GPU's have a defect that is because of heat and then causes overheating.

Because others do not experience the same issues as you something is wrong with yours.

To undervolt there is a sticky at top of section good info. That said undervolting works on CPU not GPU while any heat reduction can help temps in the case your temps are way too out of control to benefit at this point.

When you get this resolved RMClock is the application for undervolting. You don't have BIOS options for that or almost anything else.


----------



## Paul L

Yeah they've replaced the mobo, CPU, ram, and harddrives. I can't speak to the technicians directly but I've printed out instructions when I send it in... "HAVE YOU CHECKED THE VIDEO CARD?!?!!?"

The CPUs are fine. It's crashing when the GPU hits 210F.









I've asked multiple times for a new one, and they've denied my request. I'm hoping with this proof of overheating they will finally honor the warranty and give me a new one. Because they've paid for Fedex shipping to/from the facility FIVE times now, plus labor and replacement parts, so that alone adds up to the cost of a new unit. Insane! This is my first and last time with a Gateway I'll tell you that much.

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## Asus Mobile

I bet they just stress test like orthos not the GPU. Does it work OK when not gaming? What temps? Run orthos does GPU stay OK? If so the techs are just not testing correct. I hope this does get it fixed for you.


----------



## Paul L

Everything runs fine except 3D gaming. I've also used this laptop for capturing video for hours on end and not a single problem. Just games, so clearly a GPU problem. But at least I have proof of it now so I don't hear the excuse "everything tested fine on our end." Thanks again!


----------



## The Mad Mule

Wow, that temperature is whack.


----------



## CyberDruid

These are the same GPUs Nvidia was having trouble with. It's kind of involved to explain but basically it's a manufacturing malfunction that will eventually burn up the chip.

I have the same lappie and I am expecting that I will eventually be turning mine in for service too. For now it's working.


----------



## Paul L

Oh great. Did nvidia issue a recall or anything? Seems like there's plenty of users here with the same laptop saying theirs is fine, so I'm wondering if it's hit or miss if this chip is problematic.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I have wanted this laptop for about a year now... simply amazing, my dream laptop... I might just get it someday... after I upgrade my computer cooling, and build an HTPC (already planned one out with Intel Atom 330 - Dual core for like 600ish with 1TB HDD







)


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paul L* 
Oh great. Did nvidia issue a recall or anything? Seems like there's plenty of users here with the same laptop saying theirs is fine, so I'm wondering if it's hit or miss if this chip is problematic.

It is hit or miss. Some people have terrible heat issues right away...others find the graphics start to fail after a period of time. Other people have no issues.

Mine runs hot but it works.

Not sure about the recall status of the product. Nvidia was blaming it on the sub contractors assembling their chips into products and said that part of the reason for the failures was the way the end user used the product???? Apparently heat cycles are related to the destruction of the substrate that is used when the chips are bonded to the boards.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevegel* 
what type of blu-ray drive and how much did it cost? info please









I got a Panasonic U-210 I believe... Works like a charm and is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo much more quieter reading normal discs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paul L* 
Oh great. Did nvidia issue a recall or anything? Seems like there's plenty of users here with the same laptop saying theirs is fine, so I'm wondering if it's hit or miss if this chip is problematic.

It might be that your cooling isn't making good contact on your GPU. A last resort for you can be to open it up and see if it's connected correctly and the heatpad is seated correctly.

BTW... is your gpu fan spinning?


----------



## Asus Mobile

Some OEM's such as DeLL and HP I believe (could be others I just don't know) released BIOS updates and extended warranty on the cards. And while the most famous flawed seems to be the 8600m GT all 8XXX and even some 9XXX were affected. The 8600m GT on the DeLL Vostro was not included but the 8600m GT on the XPS was. I know one is DDR2 and the other is GDDR3.

Nvidia and the OEM's were late to acknowledge. The information on the extent of this issue is not available. For example DeLL has a good idea of their failure rate but are not sharing.

As Cyber said it is the heat cycle that is responsible for the malfunction. It has been a long time since I read on this and even then information was not easily available. So from memory this is the gist as I remember, in other words I could be wrong. Just as Cyber said it is the bonding of two incompatible materials (different expansion/contraction). After repeated cycles under certain conditions/temps I believe breaks the weld/solder/bond. This causes erratic behavior and overheating ultimately worst case scenario frying the card.

Paul if you really want to know more just ask I will try and find some of the articles I read. That said I have been active online with notebooks for about 2 years. I spent too much time on NBR and I don't recall being anywhere near the issue with yours vs the XPS and some HP's. That said basically all GPU's and for that matter any component have a failure rate. Those cards are just above what is acceptable. What does that mean for you? The bad you might have this issue. The good, you likely if replaced will be good.









I wish you the best on that beast!


----------



## Paul L

Thank you for the very enlightening information. I haven't opened up the case...I always work on my desktop but laptops scare me. Maybe I have nothing to lose at this point so I should open it up anyway. I'm assuming that the techs have already checked something like that to make sure fans were working. The CPU fan seems to be working...when I ran Orthos I could hear it kick on.

I'll let you all know if gateway screws me and I'll be on People's Court so you can all watch!


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paul L* 
Thank you for the very enlightening information. I haven't opened up the case...I always work on my desktop but laptops scare me. Maybe I have nothing to lose at this point so I should open it up anyway. I'm assuming that the techs have already checked something like that to make sure fans were working. The CPU fan seems to be working...when I ran Orthos I could hear it kick on.

I'll let you all know if gateway screws me and I'll be on People's Court so you can all watch!

Make sure the gpu fan is running though... my cpu fan is off most off the time but my gpu fan is almost always on. Good luck with whatever you decide on doing


----------



## Pheatton

Anyone know why when I install the newer drivers for the 8800GTS the temp field in Everest Ult. is blank? I have tired a few different drivers and its the same thing. I have not tried the latest one posted in OP.

It almost seems that the Latest Gateway drivers have are written for this notebook and has things it the regular ones dont.


----------



## majin death

Posting via mine, just got it like 20 minutes ago, how do I test to see if mine's one of the faulty ones?


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majin death* 
Posting via mine, just got it like 20 minutes ago, how do I test to see if mine's one of the faulty ones?


I think its hit or miss. Im not sure if there is a fool proof way to test and say, " This is one of the bad ones".


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
I think its hit or miss. Im not sure if there is a fool proof way to test and say, " This is one of the bad ones".

OK, thanks.

Edit, I don't think I'll be using my desktop much anymore, think I should part it out and up grade my laptop?


----------



## JFX

I like your avatar majin death. And def part and sell then buy a T9000 or X7900 or something to start... Also where on god's green earth did you pay 660 ? I paid 804.


----------



## shifty22123

I saw a bunch on notebookreview for under $700 a few days ago


----------



## JFX

Oh well that's not angering... eh, it's worth it, it's one hell of a good computer, these Dox drivers combined with the 8800gts rules in games.


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JFX*


I like your avatar majin death. And def part and sell then buy a T9000 or X7900 or something to start... Also where on god's green earth did you pay 660 ? I paid 804.


I guess best buy has an ebay outlet(figured this out after I payed) where they sell they're refurbished stuff.


----------



## GreyGhost999

I recently bought a P-7805u with 1440x900 display...... tell me, why is my 3DMark 06 results put me at the 5xxx mark?

Bought it for $1244 after tax at bestbuy

Specs copied from Gateway:
Processor - IntelÂ® Core™2 Duo Processor1 P8400 (2.26GHz, 1066MHz FSB, 3MB L2 Cache)

Operating System - Genuine MicrosoftÂ® Windows VistaÂ® Home Premium (64-bit) with SP12

Memory - 4096MB 1066MHz DDR3 Dual Channel Memory (2-2048MB modules)

Hard Drive - 320GB 7200RPM SATA hard drive

Chassis - Chassis with NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® 9800M GTS Graphics with 1GB of GDDR3 Discrete Video Memory and IntelÂ® PM45 Chipset

Display - 17" High-Definition Widescreen WXGA+ Display (1440 x 900)
Expansion Slots - ExpressCard™ Type 54

External Ports - (3) USB 2.0, VGA Connector, IEEE 1394b, eSATA Port, V1.2 HDMI Connector

Media Card Reader - 5-in-1 Digital Media Card Reader (Memory Stick™, Memory Stick™ Pro, Multi Media Card™, Secure Digital™, xD-Picture Card™)

Memory Capacity - Maximum 4GB

Modem - 56K ITU V.92 ready Fax/Modem (RJ-11 port)

Multimedia Buttons - Illuminated Metal Precision-Touch Multimedia Buttons

Network - 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 port)

Optical Drive - 8x Multi-Format Dual Layer DVDRW and DVD-RAM featuring Labelflash™ Technology

Sound - High-Definition Audio - 2 Channel, Built-In speakers, microphone, headphone/SPDIF Audio Out

Web Camera - 1.3 Megapixel Integrated Webcam

Wireless Network - IntelÂ® WiFi Link 5100AGN 802.11a/g/Draft-N Wireless LAN


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyGhost999*


I recently bought a P-7805u with 1440x900 display...... tell me, why is my 3DMark 06 results put me at the 5xxx mark?

Bought it for $1244 after tax at bestbuy

Specs copied from Gateway:
Processor - IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢2 Duo Processor1 P8400 (2.26GHz, 1066MHz FSB, 3MB L2 Cache)

Operating System - Genuine MicrosoftÂ® Windows VistaÂ® Home Premium (64-bit) with SP12

Memory - 4096MB 1066MHz DDR3 Dual Channel Memory (2-2048MB modules)

Hard Drive - 320GB 7200RPM SATA hard drive

Chassis - Chassis with NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® 9800M GTS Graphics with 1GB of GDDR3 Discrete Video Memory and IntelÂ® PM45 Chipset

Display - 17" High-Definition Widescreen WXGA+ Display (1440 x 900)
Expansion Slots - ExpressCardâ„¢ Type 54

External Ports - (3) USB 2.0, VGA Connector, IEEE 1394b, eSATA Port, V1.2 HDMI Connector

Media Card Reader - 5-in-1 Digital Media Card Reader (Memory Stickâ„¢, Memory Stickâ„¢ Pro, Multi Media Cardâ„¢, Secure Digitalâ„¢, xD-Picture Cardâ„¢)

Memory Capacity - Maximum 4GB

Modem - 56K ITU V.92 ready Fax/Modem (RJ-11 port)

Multimedia Buttons - Illuminated Metal Precision-Touch Multimedia Buttons

Network - 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 port)

Optical Drive - 8x Multi-Format Dual Layer DVDRW and DVD-RAM featuring Labelflashâ„¢ Technology

Sound - High-Definition Audio - 2 Channel, Built-In speakers, microphone, headphone/SPDIF Audio Out

Web Camera - 1.3 Megapixel Integrated Webcam

Wireless Network - IntelÂ® WiFi Link 5100AGN 802.11a/g/Draft-N Wireless LAN


Make sure you installed the newest drivers from Nvidia and also make sure your laptop is set to performance mode


----------



## GreyGhost999

Thanks for the tip









When i ran the first bench i had resolution to 1440x900 and 8x AA. the rest was default setting

I took your advice and changed power profile to performance and updated the nvidia drivers, lowered resolution to 1280x768 and 2xAA and my score went to 8436.


----------



## Lightsword

i have a p-7811fx laptop with a 9800m gts 512 and it sometimes gets up to 106 degrees is this normal? It also seems to be having performance problems games lag out faster. Also, i have had a drop of my 3dmark06 score by over 2000 from over 8000 to less than 6000. Any ideas on how to fix this.
Edit: the 106 degrees is the gpu not the cpu


----------



## Lightsword

Its going in for RMA bios is corrupted, suprisingly it can still boot but bios flash utility cant flash the bios some weird error message when it runs


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lightsword* 
i have a p-7811fx laptop with a 9800m gts 512 and it sometimes gets up to 106 degrees is this normal? It also seems to be having performance problems games lag out faster. Also, i have had a drop of my 3dmark06 score by over 2000 from over 8000 to less than 6000. Any ideas on how to fix this.

Try looking into the laptop section and undervolt your processor. That dropped my temps a good 15 degrees C while gaming. 106, is that in F or C. I sure hope F, and if it is, that's fine. If that's C, holy ****! Something is not right.


----------



## Lightsword

the 106 is in C and yeah something was VERY wrong its heading to gateway tomorrow, the bios is fried and the flash utility throws up errors when trying to overwrite the bios i threw together a desktop out of the crap in the closet with a measly x800 gpu







so i guess ill be without a laptop for a while


----------



## swisha

thats my laptop :O i <3 my baby

get this, bought it for $1,149.99

P-7805u/320GB 7200rpm raid 0/ 4GB 1066mhz ram/ Intel C2D @ 2.25/ 9800m GTS 1gig GDDR3/ vista x64

EDIT: BTW is there any way to reassign the FN key at the bottom left of the keyboard to ctrl? Im a gamer and my pinky naturally rests on it







Kinda frustrating to hit the FN key expecting ctrl


----------



## CyberDruid

Doesn't Windows have a utility for that?


----------



## bigal1542

It would be awesome if it did! I have the same problem.


----------



## GreyGhost999

I have this problem too... Gateway designed this as a gaming laptop but left out the keyboard configuration utilites?

I find myself pressing the Fn key when trying to copy/paste


----------



## JFX

I love this laptop..


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JFX*


I love this laptop..


Me too.


----------



## majin death

Can someone link me to somewhere I could buy a replacement left shift key, or tell me how much one typically costs.

REP+ for help.


----------



## The Mad Mule

I've searched high and low, and no, there is no way to remap the "Fn" key, since it is controlled on the BIOS level, or something like that. Basically, the OS cannot have any control over it.









(Ahaha, say that aloud: "Fn key"







)


----------



## swisha

''ebay is usually a good place to start. Individual keys will be tough to find I think, just because of how most laptop keyboards are constructed. Generally, they are simply they key itself, then a small plastic (easy to break) piece to hold it in place and a bent metal piece to act as a "spring". Honestly, unless you can find the exact key you are looking for on ebay, i would buy a new keyboard altogether. The keys are tricky to put back into place without breaking them, and a new keyboard is only a matter of taking off the top plastic part of the laptop enclosure and undoing a few screws and a simple ribbon cable.''


----------



## burrbit

usually if you call gateway, you can get replacement keyboards for like $9.99, free if its still under warranty.

what kinda performance boosts are people getting when overclocking their gpus? i mainly just play cs:source, cod4, and just started playing mass effect on my laptop. cs;s plays great, cod4 will skip every now and then, and mass effect kinda hiccups. so im wondering if overclocking the gpu will help me out any.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
(Ahaha, say that aloud: "Fn key"







)

I lol'ed

Put it in my sig too


----------



## burrbit

would a T8300 cpu upgrade be worth it over my current cpu? i want a little bit better gaming performance


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


would a T8300 cpu upgrade be worth it over my current cpu? i want a little bit better gaming performance


What is the cost? Yes it would help almost 600Mhz per core. Yes. + 1MB L2?


----------



## burrbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile* 
What is the cost? Yes it would help almost 600Mhz per core. Yes. + 1MB L2?









i was thinking of pickin one up soon, or waiting a little longer and finding an x7800


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


i was thinking of pickin one up soon, or waiting a little longer and finding an x7800


If the X7800 is priced right sure too bad you can't make use of unlocked multipliers, 4MB L2 nice. Also consider T9300 and T9500 if priced right 6MB L2.


----------



## JFX

Ok folks so how high can we go? I'm in the market for serious now upgrading my CPU as well, probably gonna buy off ebay. I see people go up to the T9300, but what about the Quads, have we discovered that they work yet? Also, what about the T9500 as just mentioned... What are your experiences


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Oh hell yeah! I have a P-7811FX and I looovveeee ittt!!!

Add me! P8400 (2.26GHz) 4GB DDR3, 9800M GTS, 250GB!


----------



## quandry

hi guys i have read all of the posts in this thread and have to say its the best thread for these laptops anywhere, i also read hundreds of review before i bought the p-7805u yesterday. i was scared to spend 1200 on a laptop because it was my first one. i am a believer of gateways fx line now. i love this thing loaded fallout 3 on it 1440 by 900 rez with 8x aa and 15x asfilteing with everything maxed out and it looks great and runs great.

i did have a few questions wail playing the game for a few hours my gpu temp went up to maxed at 79c but stays around 57-69c under load. are these numbers ok for a laptop. also if a have the computer on my lap and im using the hard drive a lot like when i was scanning file with my virus protection the hard drive got up to 52c is that ok.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Your temps are fine on the GPU.

Your HDD temps are a little hot but the critical temps are 55C on some 60C.

My comments on both is if you use on you're lap? Get a very large book or piece of plywood. I suspect when on you're lap you could be restricting airflow.


----------



## quandry

thanks alot i figured it would be something like that when i have to comp on a desk and im gaming and all that my gpu maxed out at around 75c and my hard drive hits about 43c under load cpu hit a max of 45-49c. with these tamps should i worry about getting a laptop cooler


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quandry*


thanks alot i figured it would be something like that when i have to comp on a desk and im gaming and all that my gpu maxed out at around 75c and my hard drive hits about 43c under load cpu hit a max of 45-49c. with these tamps should i worry about getting a laptop cooler


Getting a laptop cooler or even letting it rest on something so it stands at an angle to allow more airflow will make a huge difference. I use mine as a desktop replacement connected to a external screen. By letting it lay upside down I get better temps and the fan almost never kicks in this way


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Anybody know when a BIOS revision will be out for the P-7811FX? It needs one.

Also, does it really have a disabled RAID chip on it?


----------



## quandry

thanks for the input guy. so far i wave fallout 3, cod5, and mass effect running on this laptop and i was happily surprised to see that it can run all these games at 1440 by 900 at maxed out settings, this is by far my most powerful comp i have ever had.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Anybody know when a BIOS revision will be out for the P-7811FX? It needs one.

Also, does it really have a disabled RAID chip on it?

Look on gateway's site... The recently released one under your laptop's downloads. Also... you enable the raid in the bios


----------



## bigal1542

I actually have two questions:

Does anyone know if I can make the multimedia buttons work when the program is not up. Like I keep iTunes minimized, and want to switch a song, but I have to minimize what I am doing in order for the buttons to work. Is there any way you can make them work when something is minimized?

What is a good cooler for this laptop. I have the Antec Notebook Cooler, but it barely does anything. I am getting pretty hot temps and need something to cool it.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I actually have two questions:

Does anyone know if I can make the multimedia buttons work when the program is not up. Like I keep iTunes minimized, and want to switch a song, but I have to minimize what I am doing in order for the buttons to work. Is there any way you can make them work when something is minimized?

What is a good cooler for this laptop. I have the Antec Notebook Cooler, but it barely does anything. I am getting pretty hot temps and need something to cool it.


I think it's a itunes thing where the controls cant change the current track. I have the same problem and never could figure it out.

I used to use a Zalman cooler but hated how it was standing at an angle


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


I think it's a itunes thing where the controls cant change the current track. I have the same problem and never could figure it out.

I used to use a Zalman cooler but hated how it was standing at an angle


It doesn't work with any of the other programs either :/ WMP or any of those.

Did the Zalman do anything decent? I don't really mind the angle, I was thinking of sticking a piece of wood in the back to elevate it haha.


----------



## burrbit

my performance has gone down since i got all my garbage installed on this laptop, im thinkin of buyin an x7800 on ebay for a nice upgrade.

when u overclock is it in bios? or do i have to software overclock it?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


my performance has gone down since i got all my garbage installed on this laptop, im thinkin of buyin an x7800 on ebay for a nice upgrade.

when u overclock is it in bios? or do i have to software overclock it?


Once you install a X-series chip you will see overclock options in the bios. It doesn't show with any other chips but it will appear once you have the X7800


----------



## bigal1542

Anyone try the Beta Drivers for this laptop? I am about to try them when I get back home.


----------



## burrbit

yeah i was using them, they were pretty garbage.


----------



## bigal1542

So stick with the ones on the gateway page? Or what ones are you guys using?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


So stick with the ones on the gateway page? Or what ones are you guys using?


http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...howtopic=23114


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...howtopic=23114


Do they work better?


----------



## shifty22123

Here is the latest one supporting the 8800m GTS

http://laptopvideo2go.com/drivers/vista64/185.20


----------



## Joeking78

I just bought a 7811FX







Should arrive in a week or so

I just have a few questions for anyone who knows.

Can I upgrade the GPU? I can get hold of a 9800M GTX pretty cheap and want to replace the GTS with it

Is it possible to install a Bluray drive? I found some laptop Bluray drives and need to know if the FX is a standard size for replacement drives

Also, will higher spec DDR3 work? I found a place to buy 1333mhz

Will post some benchmarks as soon as I get it







Will probably replace the CPU for a P9500 or something similar & get two 320GB 7200's in raid 0 so I'm hoping to break 10/11k in 3Dmark06


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joeking78*


I just bought a 7811FX







Should arrive in a week or so

I just have a few questions for anyone who knows.

Can I upgrade the GPU? I can get hold of a 9800M GTX pretty cheap and want to replace the GTS with it

Is it possible to install a Bluray drive? I found some laptop Bluray drives and need to know if the FX is a standard size for replacement drives

Also, will higher spec DDR3 work? I found a place to buy 1333mhz

Will post some benchmarks as soon as I get it







Will probably replace the CPU for a P9500 or something similar & get two 320GB 7200's in raid 0 so I'm hoping to break 10/11k in 3Dmark06


Hey man.... Sorry to be the one to tell you this but the GPU is non-replaceable as it's built onto the motherboard. Also... It's a DDR2 motherboard that support ram speeds up to 667mhz, So DDR3 would not be compatible.

I installed a blueray burner in mine. Make sure to buy the same type drive as the laptop currently have installed. I believe it's IDE or something

Also... Not sure if a P9500 will work as it's 1066mhz FSB and the laptop only support up to 800mhz fsb. If you wanted the DDR3, 9800m GTS and P9500, you would be better of getting a P-7811u as they are the newest version of these awesome laptops.


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Hey man.... Sorry to be the one to tell you this but the GPU is non-replaceable as it's built onto the motherboard. *Also... It's a DDR2 motherboard that support ram speeds up to 667mhz, So DDR3 would not be compatible. *

I installed a blueray burner in mine. Make sure to buy the same type drive as the laptop currently have installed. I believe it's IDE or something

*Also... Not sure if a P9500 will work as it's 1066mhz FSB and the laptop only support up to 800mhz fsb. If you wanted the DDR3, 9800m GTS and P9500, you would be better of getting a P-7811u as they are the newest version of these awesome laptops*.


Are you sure? I have the P-7811 (http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/gate...-33201021.html) and its go the P8400/9800GTS/DDR3 setup


----------



## quandry

i need help. i have the p-7805u and when im watching a dvd the quality is kinda fuzzy. and ideas on how to fix this would be awesome


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joeking78*


Are you sure? I have the P-7811 (http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/gate...-33201021.html) and its go the P8400/9800GTS/DDR3 setup


My bad... You are right! I misunderstood and thought you had a FX171

You are right with all of the upgrades except the GPU as it is soldered on


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quandry*


i need help. i have the p-7805u and when im watching a dvd the quality is kinda fuzzy. and ideas on how to fix this would be awesome


Is the video slow or fuzzy? Did you try installing a updated or new display driver?


----------



## burrbit

just picked up a t9300 off of ebay for $250. i was gonna get this x7800 on ebay for $170, but its an es verison. wasnt very interested in a cpu that was probably over used and abused









cant wait to see how much faster she runs, my t5550 started out great, but now with all my apps it stutters!


----------



## quandry

its not slow it runs fine. its fuzzy and like the edges of people is kinda jagged, it kinda like running a game with out aa. im using the latest driver from the nvidia website. 179.48 .


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
just picked up a t9300 off of ebay for $250. i was gonna get this x7800 on ebay for $170, but its an es verison. wasnt very interested in a cpu that was probably over used and abused









cant wait to see how much faster she runs, my t5550 started out great, but now with all my apps it stutters!

Nice... My X7800 I had was also a ES chip and worked fine for me. I also got a T9300 now but my laptop is soon to be sold again as I have one of those craves to get something new again.... Such a awesome laptop.... Think mine might be the most upgraded ever...Ever! Raid0 320GB 7200rpm drives, Bluray burner, 4GB turbo memory, I wana cry, but it has to be done.... Maybe I should run a 3Dmark bench









Quote:


Originally Posted by *quandry* 
its not slow it runs fine. its fuzzy and like the edges of people is kinda jagged, it kinda like running a game with out aa. im using the latest driver from the nvidia website. 179.48 .

Are you watching good quality video's like 720p resolution video's? Also... have you tried using a different program to play the file with?


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


My bad... You are right! I misunderstood and thought you had a FX171

You are right with all of the upgrades except the GPU as it is soldered on


I changed my mind again lol

I cancelled the order for the Gateway after finding a bargain late last night. Bought a Rock 620 Extreme Edition, highly spec'd but pretty cheap (X9100/9800GT/4GB DDR3/320GB 7200), the only problem is its 15.4" but I can live with that.

Should arrive tomorrow, would be good to see how it performs next to the Gateway FX series so I'll bench the cr*p out of it and let you know


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Here is the latest one supporting the 8800m GTS

http://laptopvideo2go.com/drivers/vista64/185.20


I installed these drivers and lost over 200 points on my 3DMark06 score. Anyone else experience this? I am next going to try the customized drivers that MadMule recommended.


----------



## quandry

im watching a standard dvd 480i. i have used windows media player, and vlc. is the a program you think i should use. i have a lot of avi video files on a portable hard drive so i need a program that supports avi format.


----------



## burrbit

k-lite codec pack, along with windows media player classic is what i use, plays everything fantasticly


----------



## bigal1542

Does anyone know where I can get a newer driver for the network card? Is there one?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Does anyone know where I can get a newer driver for the network card? Is there one?


I usually use the windows update, but you might want to check out Realtek's website


----------



## kingdakampo

I was wondering what Intel processors are compatible with this laptop. I contacted gateway and they said there was no way to upgrade the cpu but this forum said you could. Could you explain this in more detail?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kingdakampo* 
I was wondering what Intel processors are compatible with this laptop. I contacted gateway and they said there was no way to upgrade the cpu but this forum said you could. Could you explain this in more detail?

Depends on your laptop, but you should be able to use any P series CPU.


----------



## kingdakampo

I have the P6860 version. I thought it was good with all the RAM and hard drive size and I forgot to look at the CPU speed until after I bought it. Is the P series a special type of processor? (not too good with processors)


----------



## AMD+nVidia

The P series is the mobile line of C2D's basically.


----------



## kingdakampo

Is there any you can recomend?


----------



## shifty22123

The T9300 is the top of the line for the laptop and in some cases it outperforms the Extreme cpu's


----------



## quandry

i still can fix the dvd playback quality, this is driving me insane. granted i dont watch movies on this all that often as i am playing games alot but when i throw a movie on i would like it to look the way its supposed to.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


The T9300 is the top of the line for the laptop and in some cases it outperforms the Extreme cpu's


Why not the P9600?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quandry*


i still can fix the dvd playback quality, this is driving me insane. granted i dont watch movies on this all that often as i am playing games alot but when i throw a movie on i would like it to look the way its supposed to.


Sorry I can't help you as this is the first time I heard of this problem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Why not the P9600?


The P9600 cpu has a 1066mhz fsb and the laptop only supports 667mhz and 800mhz. The P9600 would work with the new P-7811 laptop's with ddr3 ram


----------



## kingdakampo

So the P9600 is too good for my laptop? Is the T9300 defiantly compatible? Also are the T8000 or T7000 series compatible too?


----------



## quandry

i gues i am just going to have to deal with it. games play just fine


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingdakampo*


So the P9600 is too good for my laptop? Is the T9300 defiantly compatible? Also are the T8000 or T7000 series compatible too?


For the 6860 the T9300 is the best/ top of the line

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quandry*


i gues i am just going to have to deal with it. games play just fine


Good luck... it's not the worst of things but maybe it's a problem with your windows vista copy


----------



## bigal1542

So if I were to get the T9300, should I get some 800 MHz ram. I am still a noob at this kind of stuff and don't really understand if that would help. Would I need to upgrade the ram? Does the MB support 800 MHZ?


----------



## Asus Mobile

T9500 is the best non "X" CPU that will work with that chipset.

No You do not need 800Mhz/PC6400 as the max RAM supported is 667Mhz/PC5300 on the PM965 chipset.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1*


Can you get all the drivers to work on Vista 64?

How does it run in 64bit compared to 32bit?


I reinstalled mine and most things are working in Vista 64. I have not tried the camera so not sure about that. Also, I have not yet found the fingerprint reader driver for x64. Other than that, works great in 64. eSATA, sound, express slot, video, all working great.

Side note. We just purchased a few SSD drives at the office because I wanted to give them a spin. One of my employees has the regular gateway laptop, instead of the FX. His only supports 1 HD. He does have a little stutter at times with the SSD.

I had already upgraded mine to have 2x320GB scorpion drive in raid 0, that was nice. But now with one 128GB SSD, and 1 320GB HD I have the best of both worlds. Ultra fast load and running, plus I store HD intesive stuff like virtual machines, internet cache, and Outlook PST files on the HD. I must say I love this laptop. We are going to demote his system to be used by a secretary, and get him an FX so he has the same setup as I.

EDIT: Just realized I replied to a post on the first page. Did not realize this was such a huge thread!!


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


I reinstalled mine and most things are working in Vista 64. I have not tried the camera so not sure about that. Also, I have not yet found the fingerprint reader driver for x64. Other than that, works great in 64. eSATA, sound, express slot, video, all working great.

Side note. We just purchased a few SSD drives at the office because I wanted to give the a spin. One of my employees has the regular gateway laptop, instead of the FX. His only supports 1 HD. He does have a little stutter at times with the SSD.

I had already upgraded mine to have 2x320GB scorpion drive in raid 0, that was nice. But now with one 128GB SSD, and 1 320GB HD I have the best of both worlds. Ultra fast load and running, plus I store HD intesive stuff like virtual machines, internet cache, and Outlook PST files on the HD. I must say I love this laptop. We are going to demote his system to be used by a secretary, and get him an FX so he has the same setup as I.

EDIT: Just realized I replied to a post on the first page. Did not realize this was such a huge thread!!


This thread should be renamed the FX Love Thread? All comments about this value beast are allowed and never out of order.

And also nice info. Good to hear.


----------



## majin death

Just popped in to tell you guys these laptops are TOUGH I just dropped a 24 x 18" pane of glass on mine, this is the only damage received.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majin death*


Just popped in to tell you guys these laptops are TOUGH I just dropped a 24 x 18" pane of glass on mine, this is the only damage received.




I don't know if I said this here already, but I can beat that: I woke up and forgot my laptop was on the bed with me. It fell four feet onto hard carpet. Of course I was immediately awake, and checked the computer. I forgot if it was on already or not, but I know the screen was up. But the laptop seemed to have closed itself on the way down, sooo miraculously enough, no damage internally OR externally!


----------



## burrbit

i think this laptop deserves a club! <3


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Nice.... Definitely an owner of one, and I can crank any game so far like it's cool.

P-7805u
Vista Ultimate 64 bit
P8400 @ 2.26GHz
4GB 1066 DDR3
nVidia 9800M GTS 1024GB GDDR3
320GB Western Digital


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi* 
Nice.... Definitely an owner of one, and I can crank any game so far like it's cool.

P-7805u
Vista Ultimate 64 bit
P8400 @ 2.26GHz
4GB 1066 DDR3
nVidia 9800M GTS 1024GB GDDR3
320GB Western Digital

No fair, the latest ones let you have 1066MHz RAM?


----------



## CyberDruid

Hey guys I wanted to ask you all what you think of me snabbing a G Skill Titan 128GB SSD. I found a New, Unopened one for sale at $270. I figured this might be my best upgrade to speed up my FX.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


No fair, the latest ones let you have 1066MHz RAM?










Indeed


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Hey guys I wanted to ask you all what you think of me snabbing a G Skill Titan 128GB SSD. I found a New, Unopened one for sale at $270. I figured this might be my best upgrade to speed up my FX.


If you need something fast like that, it would be awesome. But I think Raid0 with 7200rpm drives is more then enough for me. Besides... the ram speed might limit your speed on a SSD drive


----------



## shifty22123

I changed the thread name to

*Gateway FX laptop Series Thread *mods and upgrades* / Appreciation Thread / Club*

if anyone wants to start a club later on... just let me know and I will change the name again


----------



## GreyGhost999

I have the fuzzy DVD problem. I have the 1440x900 display. What about you?

Im thinking its because of the odd display size that makes 480i video a bit fuzzy. Everything else like 720p and higher HD video looks as super as an HD video should on 1440x900.

I love my FX, best bang for buck laptop i've ever seen. I know i'll have this computer for a few years before i find a better one with replaceable GPU's and overclockablility.

BTW, the P-7805u; if i upgrade to an X-series CPU, will my mobo see it so that I can adjust the multipliers and voltage to OC it?


----------



## quandry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyGhost999*


I have the fuzzy DVD problem. I have the 1440x900 display. What about you?

Im thinking its because of the odd display size that makes 480i video a bit fuzzy. Everything else like 720p and higher HD video looks as super as an HD video should on 1440x900.

I love my FX, best bang for buck laptop i've ever seen. I know i'll have this computer for a few years before i find a better one with replaceable GPU's and overclockablility.

BTW, the P-7805u; if i upgrade to an X-series CPU, will my mobo see it so that I can adjust the multipliers and voltage to OC it?


dude i bought the p-7805u last week with the 1440x900 screen and i have the same problem, when im playing a dvd 480i its fuzzy. i don't know how to fix it, if you come across any thing that can fix this problem please let me know i would much appreciate it.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


I changed the thread name to

*Gateway FX laptop Series Thread *mods and upgrades* / Appreciation Thread / Club*

if anyone wants to start a club later on... just let me know and I will change the name again


It didn't change for me


----------



## raston

Hi folks... I have a 7801u on the way. should be here next week. Was wondering what the lates BIOS version is for this machine, and where I might get it from?

Thx.


----------



## GreyGhost999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quandry* 
dude i bought the p-7805u last week with the 1440x900 screen and i have the same problem, when im playing a dvd 480i its fuzzy. i don't know how to fix it, if you come across any thing that can fix this problem please let me know i would much appreciate it.

Im thinking the displays' odd aspect ratio is to blame for SD video. I've lived to deal with it the last few days. I only watch HD media on youtube or Vimeo anyways nowadays

unfortunately, the only real POSSIBLE fix is to upgrade to the 1920x1200 LG display found on the 7811(?) and 6860(?)


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raston*


Hi folks... I have a 7801u on the way. should be here next week. Was wondering what the lates BIOS version is for this machine, and where I might get it from?

Thx.


Check out the gateway website under your laptop model. They got everything you are looking for. I believe the Bios is under the driver section

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyGhost999*


Im thinking the displays' odd aspect ratio is to blame for SD video. I've lived to deal with it the last few days. I only watch HD media on youtube or Vimeo anyways nowadays

unfortunately, the only real POSSIBLE fix is to upgrade to the 1920x1200 LG display found on the 7811(?) and 6860(?)


Well... you can't really blame the LCD for watching a 640x420 res video. Basically it has to be stretched and thus you see some blocks and bad quality. The fuzziness might be a windows or video player function to try and soften the image instead of seeing hard edges. Just my guess

On a 1920x1200 lcd you will have the same problem as it's the same aspect ratio 16:9 and the video resolution will still be that low. HD movies FTW


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Check out the gateway website under your laptop model. They got everything you are looking for. I believe the Bios is under the driver section

Well... you can't really blame the LCD for watching a 640x420 res video. Basically it has to be stretched and thus you see some blocks and bad quality. The fuzziness might be a windows or video player function to try and soften the image instead of seeing hard edges. Just my guess

On a 1920x1200 lcd you will have the same problem as it's the same aspect ratio 16:9 and the video resolution will still be that low. HD movies FTW


Sorry dude if I read correct you have it wrong. You can reduce resolution not so bad. You can't enlarge with out fuzziness. Link.


----------



## shifty22123

My bad... not very familiar with the topic


----------



## quandry

hey guys i know this is off topic but i wanted to know what games you guys are playing on this so far i have bioshock, cod5, fallout 3, mass effect, and wow. a have all the games have maxed out setting at the native res of 1440x900. please tell me what games you think i should check out.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quandry*


hey guys i know this is off topic but i wanted to know what games you guys are playing on this so far i have bioshock, cod5, fallout 3, mass effect, and wow. a have all the games have maxed out setting at the native res of 1440x900. please tell me what games you think i should check out.


CoD4 for sure! That is all I play


----------



## shifty22123

Counterstrike Source, Crysis warhead and CoD5 is the only games I play on it. All the other games I play is on my PS3


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quandry*


hey guys i know this is off topic but i wanted to know what games you guys are playing on this so far i have bioshock, cod5, fallout 3, mass effect, and wow. a have all the games have maxed out setting at the native res of 1440x900. please tell me what games you think i should check out.


I've played GTR2, FSX, BioShock, Guitar Hero2


----------



## quandry

thanks guys i will check those games out, but i got a problem again. so i get the fear 2 demo and im playing it every thing maxed out again at 1440x900,
(i love this laptop because i can take any game and turn the graphic all the way up with out question) the cpu hit 51c, the gpu hit 72c, and here is the problem the *hard drive hit 54c*, the harddrive was hotter than the cpu. i had the laptop on a flat wood table so i was not blocking any vents. im using cpuid hardware monitor to monitor the temps while gaming. im getting scared that my harddrive is getting way to hot.


----------



## shifty22123

That's about normal for a laptop hard drive under load on a flat surface. Only way you might better it is to get a laptop cooler / platform to place the laptop on


----------



## stanrc

Does anyone know where you can get replacement LCDs? I'm sick of a max res of 1280x800


----------



## quandry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanrc* 
Does anyone know where you can get replacement LCDs? I'm sick of a max res of 1280x800

i to want to replace my lcd with a wuxga screen, i want to 1920x1200, even though the 1440x900 is ok, if i could get one cheap i think i might do the swap


----------



## stanrc

Yeah, I'm looking to upgrade to something better as well, I know the 2600 can handle it just fine.


----------



## quandry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


Yeah, I'm looking to upgrade to something better as well, I know the 2600 can handle it just fine.


well i know my 9800mgts can handle a 1920x1200 in gaming because the 7811fx has a 1920x1200 if im not mistaking. i want the best screen i can get because this laptop already plays everything at max i have not tried crysis yet. so i need to know where i can get a screen like the 7811fx or the 7801fx has


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quandry*


well i know my 9800mgts can handle a 1920x1200 in gaming because the 7811fx has a 1920x1200 if im not mistaking. i want the best screen i can get because this laptop already plays everything at max i have not tried crysis yet. so i need to know where i can get a screen like the 7811fx or the 7801fx has










Yes, the P-7811FX does 1920x1200.


----------



## burrbit

well i just replaced my t5550 with a used t9300 i just got off ebay (the buyer even included some free usb drives ^_^). and i know you guys just love pictures so here they are.

old cpu. that thermal pad on the northbridge? had to go









new cpu. thermal pad on the nb is gone, i added extra paste on it, because i didn't know how tight the sink came down on top of it.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


Does anyone know where you can get replacement LCDs? I'm sick of a max res of 1280x800


Ebay would be your best bet. I've seen 15" laptops with 1680x1050 and even 1920x1200, but a 1680x1050 would be perfect for you

Thanks for the Pics burrbit... Seems like your laptop is already a dust magnet looking at the fans


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


well i just replaced my t5550 with a used t9300 i just got off ebay (the buyer even included some free usb drives ^_^). and i know you guys just love pictures so here they are.

old cpu. that thermal pad on the northbridge? had to go









new cpu. thermal pad on the nb is gone, i added extra paste on it, because i didn't know how tight the sink came down on top of it.










Yeah you should have just kept the pad dude. That much AS5 is going to heat up, spread about, and probably short something. I know when I replaced the thermal paste on the processor the northbridge was a bit lower than the processor and I just left the pad on.


----------



## stanrc

So I found some LCD screens on ebay for about 130ish, can I assume that as long as they are also 15.4 inch that they will fit my laptop fine? They all use the same wiring and mount points right?


----------



## bigal1542

Is anyone else having the best luck with the older drivers on the Gateway site? I am getting over 7600 points on 3DMark06 with those, but only 7000 with either the newest ones or the modded ones that people posted here.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

They should fit, yes. As for the pin-outs I have not a clue. I would assume there is some kind of standard. If not, google may have something.


----------



## stanrc

Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## quandry

just wondering your opinion, i just ran 3dmark06 and scored 9200 points, i did not close anyprograms i was running and my computer still has some of the bloatware on it because i have not done a fresh install of vista yet, is this a good score for a stock p7805u


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

I got 8700 with Firefox, WMP, and uTorrent running.


----------



## quandry

im just wondering what the highest safe temp for the gpu is, mine is getting up to 82c max when im playing mass effect.


----------



## quandry

now my hd hit a new max temp of 58c, that cant be good


----------



## shifty22123

here is my HD benchmark


----------



## quandry

sorry for all the posts, is there a way to make the laptop not turn off/sleep when you leave it for a period of time, i want to download torrents when im sleeping but the laptop always turns off/sleeps when i leave it for more than 30 mins. i don't like this because i don't download torrents when im playing games as it cuts into my bandwidth.


----------



## GreyGhost999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quandry*


just wondering your opinion, i just ran 3dmark06 and scored 9200 points, i did not close anyprograms i was running and my computer still has some of the bloatware on it because i have not done a fresh install of vista yet, is this a good score for a stock p7805u


hell thats MUCH better than my p7805u scored. I got an 8436 using 2xAA and 1280x768 with nVidias offcial drivers 7.15.11.7948 , going to 1440x900 and 4xAA took me down to the 6000's with factory fresh settings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Is anyone else having the best luck with the older drivers on the Gateway site? I am getting over 7600 points on 3DMark06 with those, but only 7000 with either the newest ones or the modded ones that people posted here.


I would try nVidia's drivers, although you should check to see which version they are in(the gateway site) im sure nVidia has the most up to date drivers.

*EDIT* It appears that the version numbering from Gateway and nVidia differ, but from what i can assume, nVidia has the most recent verion, as the gateway site lists the nvidia drivers as 176.15, and nvidia shows a release date of Feb 11, 2009 as the release date for their drivers


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quandry*


sorry for all the posts, is there a way to make the laptop not turn off/sleep when you leave it for a period of time, i want to download torrents when im sleeping but the laptop always turns off/sleeps when i leave it for more than 30 mins. i don't like this because i don't download torrents when im playing games as it cuts into my bandwidth.



yes, I have mine set to never do that. Right click on the battery icon on near the time and go to power options and then click on change plan settings and do that for each of the three or how ever many you have.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyGhost999*


I would try nVidia's drivers, although you should check to see which version they are in(the gateway site) im sure nVidia has the most up to date drivers.

*EDIT* It appears that the version numbering from Gateway and nVidia differ, but from what i can assume, nVidia has the most recent verion, as the gateway site lists the nvidia drivers as 176.15, and nvidia shows a release date of Feb 11, 2009 as the release date for their drivers


I did check those out and they were actually the worst scoring drivers...


----------



## bigal1542

Sorry for posting three in a row, but what would be the best upgrade for this laptop if I am willing to spend a little? It is the same as in my sig.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Sorry for posting three in a row, but what would be the best upgrade for this laptop if I am willing to spend a little? It is the same as in my sig.

Cpu will be the best upgrade by far. Upgrading it gives you faster memory speeds aswell according to vista ratings.


----------



## quandry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
yes, I have mine set to never do that. Right click on the battery icon on near the time and go to power options and then click on change plan settings and do that for each of the three or how ever many you have.

thanks i just changed the settings, still have a question about the harddrive temp hitting 58c, it only did it once but i think that was because i was playing mass effect and running steam installing l4d.


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quandry* 
thanks i just changed the settings, still have a question about the harddrive temp hitting 58c, it only did it once but i think that was because i was playing mass effect and running steam installing l4d.

I wouldn't worry too much about the HDD temp. Mine regularly hits 58-60, especially when gaming. 7200RPM notebook drives tend to get a bit toasty.

Buy yourself a notebook cooler if you're worried about it but its nothing to worry about


----------



## quandry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joeking78*


I wouldn't worry too much about the HDD temp. Mine regularly hits 58-60, especially when gaming. 7200RPM notebook drives tend to get a bit toasty.

Buy yourself a notebook cooler if you're worried about it but its nothing to worry about










ok thank you that helps alot, ya it worried me because this is my first laptop and have only had gaming desktops that i have but myself and never saw the hd get above 45.normally my laptop hd stays around 48-50 when gaming.


----------



## Asus Mobile

I also would not worry about those HDD temps. 55C and 60C are the max recommended temps depending on model of HDD. That said the heat might shorten the HDD lifespan some. But just back up all critical data. Also remember HDD's running at 41C also fail. Those high temps at idle would concern me but hardcore gaming? Not worried.


----------



## quandry

well guys it just happened, i was playing the witcher and i got the blue screen, well im going to load the game up again and see if things happen again.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Question for those of you with the model: P-7805u with the 1440x900 monitors. Some of the reviews on BB's website have said that the screen looks washed out, and I was wondering how the the 1440x900 screens look to you? I am planning on buying a P-7805u next week, and I hope the screen doesn't produce faded low contrast images, what do you P-7805u owners think?

Ninja edit: Any one have any experience buying a floor model at BB? Will they sell it with instore return policy, and will they sell the floor model if the other models are in stock? ( I say this because the floor models have the higher reso 1900x1200 screens.)


----------



## quandry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
Question for those of you with the model: P-7805u with the 1440x900 monitors. Some of the reviews on BB's website have said that the screen looks washed out, and I was wondering how the the 1440x900 screens look to you? I am planning on buying a P-7805u next week, and I hope the screen doesn't produce faded low contrast images, what do you P-7805u owners think?

Ninja edit: Any one have any experience buying a floor model at BB? Will they sell it with instore return policy, and will they sell the floor model if the other models are in stock? ( I say this because the floor models have the higher reso 1900x1200 screens.)

i bought the p-7805u 2 weeks ago and i love the display, i have the 1440x900 which is fine with me because i can play most of the new games at the native rez with max settings, e.g. cod5, mass effect, fallout 3. my screen looks fine the colors and contrast are very good. idk if its just the 1440x900 screen but sd DVD play back does not look as good as if it was playing on a tv because of the aspect ratio of the screen is stretching the image. also there is alot of glare because it is a glossy display.

ok now i got a question, how do you guys keep these laptops clean. i got finger prints and dust all over this thing. i dont want to spend money on special cleaners.


----------



## shifty22123

I use those anti-becteria Clorox wipes


----------



## quandry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


I use those anti-becteria Clorox wipes


are those safe for the screen, and does it leave streaks


----------



## burrbit

clorox wipes are good for everything on the laptop, for the screen i use glasses cleaner. a spray bottle is cheap and is probably safe for the lcd, since its for glasses and lenses.


----------



## quandry

ok well il try it, i just dont want to mess the screen up.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quandry* 
i bought the p-7805u 2 weeks ago and i love the display, i have the 1440x900 which is fine with me because i can play most of the new games at the native rez with max settings, e.g. cod5, mass effect, fallout 3. my screen looks fine the colors and contrast are very good. idk if its just the 1440x900 screen but sd DVD play back does not look as good as if it was playing on a tv because of the aspect ratio of the screen is stretching the image. also there is alot of glare because it is a glossy display.

ok now i got a question, how do you guys keep these laptops clean. i got finger prints and dust all over this thing. i dont want to spend money on special cleaners.

Awesome, I totally agree with the native res being perfect for playing today's (and tomorrows games) when you consider all the components of the fx. Thanks for the answer.

Another quick question, how do Mass Effect and Fallout3 run, can you put them at max settings? Can you use AA? What's your fps?


----------



## quandry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


Awesome, I totally agree with the native res being perfect for playing today's (and tomorrows games) when you consider all the components of the fx. Thanks for the answer.

Another quick question, how do Mass Effect and Fallout3 run, can you put them at max settings? Can you use AA? What's your fps?


i have mass effect and fallout 3 set at 1440x900 with maxed out settings, with aa and anisotrpic filtering maxed out as well, and i get around 30-50 fps, i also have l4d 1440x900 maxed out with aa set at 16xq csaa and anisotropic filtering set at 16x and i get 40-52 fps in open areas and 90+ fps in halls on rooms.

i can also play crysis at 1440x900 with a mix of high and ultra high setting and it runs very smooth and looks amazing.

you will not be disappointed with this laptop, you dont have to worry about playing games.


----------



## trouble9039

Hello everyone! I am A P-6831 FX owner and am curious on if it will accept A quad core? I am looking to do some upgrades to this but would really like to go to A Quad. Also is there anyway to change the fan speed on it? And is The graphics card changeable?


----------



## quandry

how do i do a clean vista install, using recovery disks.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quandry*


how do i do a clean vista install, using recovery disks.


Pop in the recovery disc and format the hard drive completely in the setup process. Also delete the other partitions on it


----------



## quandry

ok cool. what about drivers, will the drivers for the laptop automatically install when i install vista.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quandry* 
ok cool. what about drivers, will the drivers for the laptop automatically install when i install vista.

The Lan internet one will, but you need to get most of the rest off the gateway site.


----------



## quandry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
The Lan internet one will, but you need to get most of the rest off the gateway site.

so its really easy to do, ok thank you guys.


----------



## quandry

whats a good video editor


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quandry* 
whats a good video editor

I have friends that use this one and they like it.


----------



## quandry

well i figured it out, if anyone is have sd dvd playback image quality issues this might help. when i play a sd dvd using wmp i get a fuzzy image because the aspect ratio of the 1440x900 screen is 16:10 so the dvd image is being stretched. ok now here is the fix, using vlc player you can go to video tab and change the aspect ratio that the video is playing in. this will allow you to change the video for the best quality.


----------



## bigal1542

Anyone know of newer drivers for the LAN internet? I have been having some trouble with it lately.


----------



## MKJuiced

I've been checking out these forums in hope to install some new hardware into my FX..i have the 320GB 5,400rpm hard drive and i want to put to put 2 320 7200 hard drives in instead...this is possible to change out the original?...also i want to put in a T9300 or something better? in place of the stock T5550.. also, how can i add more memory...what exactly should i know b4 doing this..anything special?


----------



## stanrc

The HDD swap would be easy, just make sure you have your OS install cd and drivers ready. I think these laptops can take the T9300 just fine, I'm not sure about anything higher though. I don't think you can add more ram, they max out at 4 GB.


----------



## Chimeracaust

I just got mine today!!! Should I reformat and re-install? and btw how do you reformat I have not done that since my 486.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
I just got mine today!!! Should I reformat and re-install? and btw how do you reformat I have not done that since my 486.

On the reinstall, just choose to format the hard drive. yes, do a reinstall for sure!


----------



## jword

great thread guyz. very helpful, but i am in need of help.

I currently own the P-6831FX, and I have just installed the intel X7800 processor.

Now my problem is undervolting. Has anyone have a guide or a set of directions that I can use for the undervolting, so I won't mess anything up.

I'm worried that when I game, the Temps go up to 40*C, after 2 hours of l4d.


----------



## quandry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jword* 
great thread guyz. very helpful, but i am in need of help.

I currently own the P-6831FX, and I have just installed the intel X7800 processor.

Now my problem is undervolting. Has anyone have a guide or a set of directions that I can use for the undervolting, so I won't mess anything up.

I'm worried that when I game, the Temps go up to 40*C, after 2 hours of l4d.

that is a safe temp for a cpu, the stock p8400 on my p-7805 fx hits 50c-55c after a few hours of l4d, and or crysis, and i have absolutely no stability issues.


----------



## jword

also another thing....

there is some sort of beeping that is coming from inside the laptop.

the processor sits in the middle of the laptop, and that is where the beeping is coming from.

any idea what this is? it is very faint and light sounding. almost like morse code of some sort.


----------



## Chimeracaust

I am trying to make the recovery disks using the gateway recovery program, but it keeps telling me to stick a black dvd in the drive, I have tried to 10 different dvd's from two different brands and re-booted 2x, ***? Any one have this problem or know a solution?

Also the disk drive feels scary cheapo, might be that way with all laptops, but I am scarred I am going to brake just trying to fasten the disk into the tray.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Another question about the 1440x900 screen with the 7805u's. Mine is like super low contrast with a horrible viewing angle and lots and lots of light bleed. Is this normal? I was just trying to watch starwars and the black bars at the top and bottom of the screen where not really black but dark gray and they had a shimmering effect, basically I could not find a viewing angle that made the whole screen look good.

Is my screen defective or is this normal for the lower res batchs?


----------



## stanrc

To reformat just put in your XP or Vista disk and reinstall the OS. It will ask which disk or partition to install to, just select the one you want. If you select partition with an OS already installed it will give you a warning just to be sure.


----------



## quandry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
Another question about the 1440x900 screen with the 7805u's. Mine is like super low contrast with a horrible viewing angle and lots and lots of light bleed. Is this normal? I was just trying to watch starwars and the black bars at the top and bottom of the screen where not really black but dark gray and they had a shimmering effect, basically I could not find a viewing angle that made the whole screen look good.

Is my screen defective or is this normal for the lower res batchs?

i have the p-7805u with the 1440x900 res screen and i to have a lots of light bleed, it looks fine when surfing the web or playing games. but when watching movies or any dark screen i get alot of light bleeding from the bottom of the screen. it may be a issue with the screens we have. which is fine with me because i plan to upgrade the screen to the 1920x1200.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jword* 
great thread guyz. very helpful, but i am in need of help.

I currently own the P-6831FX, and I have just installed the intel X7800 processor.

Now my problem is undervolting. Has anyone have a guide or a set of directions that I can use for the undervolting, so I won't mess anything up.

I'm worried that when I game, the Temps go up to 40*C, after 2 hours of l4d.

Try undervolting it anyways, it doesn't hurt. Only helps.

http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...ng-thread.html


----------



## alexbr

Searched the forums but couldn't find anything. Anyone have a guide or even some tips on how to replace the cpu heatsink fan on a 173xl-fx? Mine crapped out and my laptop won't boot unless I have a small house fan aimed at it









Tried removing all screws underneath, but couldn't figure out how to get the large plastic housing off from underneath without snapping something...


----------



## quandry

hey i just wanted to know if there was a screen replacement guide for the p-7805u or if there is one that would work for my laptop. i want to upgrade to the 1920x1200 rez screen that comes in the 7811 and the 7801u.


----------



## stanrc

I just tried to upgrade the LCD in my laptop (6864FX) and it didn't work. The new sceens backlight would turn on but I wouldn't get anything else.


----------



## quandry

stanrc said:


> I just tried to upgrade the LCD in my laptop (6864FX) and it didn't work. The new sceens backlight would turn on but I wouldn't get anything else.[/QUOT
> 
> isnt the 6864fx the 15.1 inch, i know that i can put the 1920x1200 in this because the 7801u is the same laptop with the 1920x1200 screen. also the 7811 uses the 1920x1200. the first few batches of the 7805u had the 1920x1200. so i know there are compatible screens i just need the guide so i dont ****er up my laptop.


----------



## stanrc

Mine is a 15.4" and I was trying to swap for another 15.4 inch with higher resolution. The screen fit fine but I don't know why it didn't work. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## CyberDruid

O suckage... I wanted to do the same thing but figured I'd screw up my perfectly good Lappie trying...


----------



## quandry

i know it can be done, lol still cant find a guide.


----------



## Chimeracaust

So I was playing crysis on my lovely laptop and found out that be putting shaders, and only shaders to medium I was able to get a 40 fps average and still keep the game looking awesome.


----------



## Xerodyme10065

lol i have a FX myself and i found this therad after i modded the insides, one of my close friends called me a ****** for voiding my warrenty, but lemme see his comp run crysis at all


----------



## GTO_VR4

Not to be a dick, but before I get slammed with replies telling me to use the search feature, I just gotta say that Ive probably spent 3-4 hours learning how to overclock using this site, which is a good site btw, and couldn't find anything like this issue i am having. Anyways, im running vista x64, i disabled the driver signature check and have the latest stock nvidia driver for my card. Im using riva tuner v 2.24 to overclock, hwmonitor for temps and atitool for artifacts.

Thing is, riva tuner is giving me inaccurate readings when I set the performance 3d tab, its list that my core is at 400mhz and the mem is at 300mhz, when in reality the performance 3d clock settings are 600mhz-core\\799mhz-mem. Ive reinstalled numerous times and I also have the enable driver-level hardware oc box checked too.

Anybody know whats up?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTO_VR4* 
Not to be a dick, but before I get slammed with replies telling me to use the search feature, I just gotta say that Ive probably spent 3-4 hours learning how to overclock using this site, which is a good site btw, and couldn't find anything like this issue i am having. Anyways, im running vista x64, i disabled the driver signature check and have the latest stock nvidia driver for my card. Im using riva tuner v 2.24 to overclock, hwmonitor for temps and atitool for artifacts.

Thing is, riva tuner is giving me inaccurate readings when I set the performance 3d tab, its list that my core is at 400mhz and the mem is at 300mhz, when in reality the performance 3d clock settings are 600mhz-core799mhz-mem. Ive reinstalled numerous times and I also have the enable driver-level hardware oc box checked too.

Anybody know whats up?

you have to use system tools from nvidia. no other software will read the extra set of clocks. other than a tol by evga, but it's still buggy right now.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.03.html


----------



## Chimeracaust

I have been trying to use N-hancer to setup up individual profiles for my games, but it doesn't work on my 7805u, any one else try using it?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


I have been trying to use N-hancer to setup up individual profiles for my games, but it doesn't work on my 7805u, any one else try using it?


you may need to set it to over ride the original profiles else it doesn't do anything....


----------



## GTO_VR4

I just installed the system tools from nvidia and get a BSOD when i open ntune =\\

I uninstalled everything, nvidia drivers(using guide on this forum), riva tuner and nvidias system tools and still get the bsod.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTO_VR4*


I just installed the system tools from nvidia and get a BSOD when i open ntune =


then try installing the 179.48 driver from nvidia and see if that helps.

also make sure you got the correct version for your os 64/32 bit


----------



## GTO_VR4

I managed to get all the software working and correct drivers. Before ocing the 9800m gts, is it possible to gain an extra 10fps with simple stock cooling ocing?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTO_VR4*


I managed to get all the software working and correct drivers. Before ocing the 9800m gts, is it possible to gain an extra 10fps with simple stock cooling ocing?


yes. depending on game and resolution. in others you will gain allot more.


----------



## GTO_VR4

What about adding a custom resolution (1920x1200) to my 1440x900, is this possible?


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTO_VR4*


What about adding a custom resolution (1920x1200) to my 1440x900, is this possible?


Not without a new screen.


----------



## GTO_VR4

So I finally got some time to OC the 7805u. In fact, Im OCing it as I type. While Im running through some benchmarks, I keep reading up on some old threads here on these forums. Seems like a lot of folks here are against OCing a laptop, due to heat. I dont blame them. But the need for speed in my blood is in overdrive and the temptation is extremely hard to fight, haha. Having the knowledge on OCing a GPU, am I making a mistake by OCing my laptop?


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTO_VR4* 
So I finally got some time to OC the 7805u. In fact, Im OCing it as I type. While Im running through some benchmarks, I keep reading up on some old threads here on these forums. Seems like a lot of folks here are against OCing a laptop, due to heat. I dont blame them. But the need for speed in my blood is in overdrive and the temptation is extremely hard to fight, haha. Having the knowledge on OCing a GPU, am I making a mistake by OCing my laptop?

well, in short...your shorting the life of the product...by how much...no one really knows...


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnksss*


well, in short...your shorting the life of the product...by how much...no one really knows...


How do you mean? You do the same thing as desktops. You just lack all their options and cooling capabilities. You watch your temps. If you do your general comment becomes nonsensical? I mean heat is basically what kills. If heat is not an issue your comment lacks foundation and becomes ridiculous.

That said to poster you responded to. Sadly on this site dedicated to OC'ing. Many lack real knowledge as to what they do and why they do. They get into this complicated number puzzle. They lack any kind of clear understanding of what they do or why they do. They simply have this voltage or that voltage or this timing or that timing parroted to them.

They lack any understanding of why? Or an overview. It is as said parroting. Also called mimicking. A parrot that says "close the door" does not understand English. It does say an English phrase. That is it. Same goes for 90+% here.

If you follow all the basic rules (control heat) you will be fine. It is not like notebooks and desktops follow different laws of nature, or physics.

OC your notebook unless it is an HP or has a 8600m.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



How do you mean? You do the same thing as desktops. You just lack all their options and cooling capabilities. You watch your temps. If you do your general comment becomes nonsensical? I mean heat is basically what kills. If heat is not an issue your comment lacks foundation and becomes ridiculous.


1:are you trying to point something out?
my laptop has the best cooling system in the world of laptops so im not sure what your getting at.
2: any over clocking adds un due wear and tear period. just how much is up for debate.
3: as for that comment. im just reiterating what others said. i over clock because i can, not because i have too. and since i hold all the 9800m gtx records, i think i know little bit about over clocking. that goes for the 9800m gt 8800m gts 9800m gts and the 8600m gs, unless of course some one beat that score out lately.

Quote:



That said to poster you responded to. Sadly on this site dedicated to OC'ing. Many lack real knowledge as to what they do and why they do. They get into this complicated number puzzle. They lack any kind of clear understanding of what they do or why they do. They simply have this voltage or that voltage or this timing or that timing parroted to them.

They lack any understanding of why? Or an overview. It is as said parroting. Also called mimicking. A parrot that says "close the door" does not understand English. It does say an English phrase. That is it. Same goes for 90+% here.

If you follow all the basic rules (control heat) you will be fine. It is not like notebooks and desktops follow different laws of nature, or physics.

OC your notebook unless it is an HP or has a 8600m.
























and your right, it's quite a few people don't know what they are talking about when it comes to over clocking and what drives a system to the upper limits. last time i check, 8600's we're the chips most likely to fry in an hp notebook. had one. temps were around 100'c on that chip. why? because the chips is way to hot for a single fan/heat sink solution...but then you took your hp all the way apart like i did so you would already know that right.








that's if you had one.

although i see you got an asus though. what kind of numbers you getting with it? are they orb verified?


----------



## Asus Mobile

When I try and abuse with all I can think of? I idle at 40C I think. And do not go above 72C. OC'd running ATITool and other stress tests. 3DMark06, orthos.

I just don't have heat issues. Sorry.

ORB certified? You don't trust me? Let me get this straight? No money on the line?


----------



## johnksss

hummm, maybe we got off on the wrong foot...
in your case, this may very well be true, but not for everyone else. each system is different. including the room temp which has a vast effect on gpu temps.
example. my np9262 idles as low as 38'c on a cold day, but on a warm one it will idle 43 to 47. this is in sli mode. i have yet to burn up a laptop by over clocking and really don't plan on it.







. this is why the differ from desktops. the voltage is unlocked in a desktop, while locked down in a laptop. usually the driver will crash before you reach peak temps or the infamous driver downclock will kick in before over heating.now if the temps are high and your fan/heat sink are cover in lint and dust. chance look pretty good at frying something...but still not a for sure thing. unless your running an amd cpu..you can pack it in because your chip is frying. intels can take some heat and shut off. with the gpusyou can get up to around 100+ before the thermal kicks in. most are set at 90 with an 8 degree threshold making it 98 before downclocking you to 2d clocks and dropping your voltage.

remember...not all laptops are created equal... you probaly have a decent one....but some of those others....don't. and lack of knowledge has them on the brink of thermal shut down....

as for orb....i believe no one.








if you aint there, your run aint considered legit. to many people running around flubbing scores..lol. and it's very simple and easy to post to orb. and everyone can see just what you did. might not be able to see your over clocks, but can see you ran the software without disabling stuff to get a better score...







we caught quite a few people doing this.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnksss*


hummm, maybe we got off on the wrong foot...
in your case, this may very well be true, but not for everyone else. each system is different. including the room temp which has a vast effect on gpu temps.
example. my np9262 idles as low as 38'c on a cold day, but on a warm one it will idle 43 to 47. this is in sli mode. i have yet to burn up a laptop by over clocking and really don't plan on it.







. this is why the differ from desktops. the voltage is unlocked in a desktop, while locked down in a laptop. usually the driver will crash before you reach peak temps or the infamous driver downclock will kick in before over heating.now if the temps are high and your fan/heat sink are cover in lint and dust. chance look pretty good at frying something...but still not a for sure thing. unless your running an amd cpu..you can pack it in because your chip is frying. intels can take some heat and shut off. with the gpusyou can get up to around 100+ before the thermal kicks in. most are set at 90 with an 8 degree threshold making it 98 before downclocking you to 2d clocks and dropping your voltage.

remember...not all laptops are created equal... you probaly have a decent one....but some of those others....don't. and lack of knowledge has them on the brink of thermal shut down....

as for orb....i believe no one.








if you aint there, your run aint considered legit. to many people running around flubbing scores..lol. and it's very simple and easy to post to orb. and everyone can see just what you did. might not be able to see your over clocks, but can see you ran the software without disabling stuff to get a better score...







we caught quite a few people doing this.


OK I did not mean to get off to a bad foot. That said you continue to miss? You have the beast from the East? You have SLI?

If you ever go to Xotic I am powerpunk, I mean powerpack.

Anyway not sure I get your points?









On this site I have issues when recommended to not OC?

Sorry maybe the name?

Edit: I thought this was a thread about cutting edge notebooks?







Sorry all you FX owners with low resolution and slow CPU's!


----------



## johnksss

dammn you powerpack!...lol

what up man


----------



## GTO_VR4

I guess I fall into Asus claim on how 90%+ members here are just "mimicking" the methods of overclocking. Either way, i went ahead and OCed my 9800m gts and didn't get that much of an improvement in 3dmark06. I gained 535 points.

stock figures - 600/799/1500. 
OC figures - 720/930/1590.

My max temps with it being OCed and under load is 75c. I went back to original settings. didnt want to run the card at that heat for no gains in fps.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTO_VR4*


I guess I fall into Asus claim on how 90%+ members here are just "mimicking" the methods of overclocking. Either way, i went ahead and OCed my 9800m gts and didn't get that much of an improvement in 3dmark06. I gained 535 points.

stock figures - 600/799/1500. 
OC figures - 720/930/1590.

My max temps with it being OCed and under load is 75c. I went back to original settings. didnt want to run the card at that heat for no gains in fps.


that's because you need to move the shaders up to like 1800








Main test results 3DMark 11115 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score 5335
SM 3.0 Score 4987
CPU Score 2491 
753/1009/1850


----------



## GTO_VR4

If I give 20mhz+ on either settings, i get artifacts or driver issues >_<. Actually no, for the shaders, when I went past 1590, benchmark scores started to dropping. johnkss, do you have any messengers?


----------



## Asus Mobile

GTO 533 ain't chump change? What do you want? 6,000 extra?

1590 on notebook?

I think I just remembered JohnKss. He had the record for his notebook a month or two back on 3DMark06.

If you want to play with a big dog at least know he did some big stuff!

Edit: Thanks (JK) for the 3DMark calculator buddy!


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTO_VR4* 
If I give 20mhz+ on either settings, i get artifacts or driver issues >_<. Actually no, for the shaders, when I went past 1590, benchmark scores started to dropping. johnkss, do you have any messengers?

no messengers. them things be ringing to damn much and i never get anything done..lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile* 
GTO 533 ain't chump change? What do you want? 6,000 extra?

1590 on notebook?

I think I just remembered JohnKss. He had the record for his notebook a month or two back on 3DMark06.

If you want to play with a big dog at least know he did some big stuff!

Edit: Thanks (JK) for the 3DMark calculator buddy!









your welcome buddy!







(chilli cheese grin. not LOL'n)


----------



## GTO_VR4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile* 
GTO 533 ain't chump change? What do you want? 6,000?

1590 on notebook?

I think I just remembered JohnKss. He had the record for his notebook a month or two back on 3DMark06.

If you want to play with a big dog at least know he did some big stuff!

Edit: Thanks (JK) for the 3DMark calculator buddy!









No im just sayin, if you scroll up a bit, actually its on the previous page. I asked if I can gain atleast 10fps by OCing my card and somebody told me yes. So yea, thats how it went.

As for Johnkss, are those numbers you posted on a p7805u\\9800m gts? with stock cooling?


----------



## johnksss

that depends on which games. cod4 and 5. yes..
crysis very high, nope. crysis high, nope.
those are just 3 examples....


----------



## Asus Mobile

GTO I am sorry, I don't know the level of increased FPS? I can't say?

I remembered JK after a few minutes. He would be a better guy than I.

I am not sure if any of you got it? He had the top rated mobile in the f'ing world?

On a thread of a site that pretends to encourage performance? I am left in doubt. I guess I say no FX will ever do better?

You guys might want to ask how he did it.


----------



## GTO_VR4

just for the record, When you guys do "official" benchmarking in 3dmark06, do you guys leave the settings in the default resolution? (1280x768)


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile* 
GTO I am sorry, I don't know the level of increased FPS? I can't say?

I remembered JK after a few minutes. He would be a better guy than I.

I am not sure if any of you got it? He had the top rated mobile in the f'ing world?

On a thread of a site that pretends to encourage performance? I am left in doubt. I guess I say no FX will ever do better?

You guys might want to ask how he did it.

which guy? kinc?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTO_VR4* 
just for the record, When you guys do "official" benchmarking in 3dmark06, do you guys leave the settings in the default resolution? (1280x768)

yes just leave it on that


----------



## DeathBlasT69

Hi Guys..Let me say first sorry to be the noob with this question. I would like to try to overclock my 7811. Any good tips or a place that i could get some.

Thanks


----------



## Asus Mobile

For CPU setfsb maybe? Undervolt to reduce heat? RMClock? GPU I think can be done but I have ATI.

CPU OC not so important or games.


----------



## GTO_VR4

After reformatting my drive, windows setup doesnt recognize the drivers for the harddrive. I need to update my bios but having one hell of a time looking for information on the pheonix tech site. Anyone know where I can get these files from?

p-7805u

EDIT - I think I might as well get a recovery disk. Anyone know where I can download a recovery disk? I really want to leave calling gateway as a last resort.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTO_VR4* 
After reformatting my drive, windows setup doesnt recognize the drivers for the harddrive. I need to update my bios but having one hell of a time looking for information on the pheonix tech site. Anyone know where I can get these files from?

p-7805u

EDIT - I think I might as well get a recovery disk. Anyone know where I can download a recovery disk? I really want to leave calling gateway as a last resort.

Windows Update takes care of it.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Ok so I just finished installing the AOC trial, and now I have 7 gigs left of hd space. =(. I think I need to get a second hd, can any one recommend a good place to get one from, thinking a 500gig should put me in good shape, and also what brand/type would be best? Are there any other concerns putting a second hd in my laptop would raise?


----------



## Asus Mobile

I like NewEgg. I like Hitachi and WD. Seagate while they have issues should not be bashed. Fujitsu if a good price might be worth a look. If all cost the same? Then Hitachi and WD first then Seagate and Fujitsu.


----------



## Chimeracaust

I see I can get a 500gig 5400 rpm drive for the same price as a 320gig 7200 rpm, is it worth the extra money for 7200 rpm, or will i even notice the difference? I mostly game on this thing, so the extra space is for games and music, would the 5400 rpm drives give me a performance hit?


----------



## bigal1542

For anyone looking for a cooler, I hit the jackpot:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834998686

I can usually get 4-5 degrees off the CPU and 3-4 degrees off the graphics card and none off the others when idle, but under load, the CPU is 8-12 degrees cooler, the GPU is 15-18 degrees cooler and the HD (when in use, I tested by moving a ton of files) was dropper 8-10 degrees. It was kinda expensive, but completely worth it. Just for anyone looking for one


----------



## burrbit

hey guys im having a problem now with my headphone jack. this started up last night. im getting zero sound from my headphone jack. but my laptop knows that im plugging in a WORKING pair of headphones because the speakers turn off, and the sound control panel shows the jack is in use. but no sound?

also the jack doesnt show any sign of damage, it just stopped working randomly.
reinstalled drivers,
did a system restore to an earlier date,

still no luck. im gonna assume it died.








what do you guys think a new motherboard is gonna cost me?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


hey guys im having a problem now with my headphone jack. this started up last night. im getting zero sound from my headphone jack. but my laptop knows that im plugging in a WORKING pair of headphones because the speakers turn off, and the sound control panel shows the jack is in use. but no sound?

also the jack doesnt show any sign of damage, it just stopped working randomly.
reinstalled drivers,
did a system restore to an earlier date,

still no luck. im gonna assume it died.








what do you guys think a new motherboard is gonna cost me?


Does it not work with anything? Try starting the computer up with all speakers unplugged and the headphones plugged in. Also set the headphones as the default audio device. Let me know if either of those helps?

I have a problem that if I switch my speakers while in a game or with Firefox opened up (if im watching something on youtube) or anything like that, I found that I need to close out of the application and then plug in the right things and switch then restart the app.


----------



## burrbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Does it not work with anything? Try starting the computer up with all speakers unplugged and the headphones plugged in. Also set the headphones as the default audio device. Let me know if either of those helps?

I have a problem that if I switch my speakers while in a game or with Firefox opened up (if im watching something on youtube) or anything like that, I found that I need to close out of the application and then plug in the right things and switch then restart the app.



that kinda sounds like what happened, because i was watching a movie on hulu then i just pulled out my headphones then closed firefox and went to bed.

ill try those things and post back!


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


For anyone looking for a cooler, I hit the jackpot:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834998686

I can usually get 4-5 degrees off the CPU and 3-4 degrees off the graphics card and none off the others when idle, but under load, the CPU is 8-12 degrees cooler, the GPU is 15-18 degrees cooler and the HD (when in use, I tested by moving a ton of files) was dropper 8-10 degrees. It was kinda expensive, but completely worth it. Just for anyone looking for one










Good God, for that much of a price hit, I hope those temp drops were worth it!


----------



## burrbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Does it not work with anything? Try starting the computer up with all speakers unplugged and the headphones plugged in. Also set the headphones as the default audio device. Let me know if either of those helps?

I have a problem that if I switch my speakers while in a game or with Firefox opened up (if im watching something on youtube) or anything like that, I found that I need to close out of the application and then plug in the right things and switch then restart the app.


yeah still no dice, but yeah i get ZERO sound through the headphones jack. but my IDT audio control panel detects me plugging in my headphones. and speakers/headphones are set to the default audio.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


yeah still no dice, but yeah i get ZERO sound through the headphones jack. but my IDT audio control panel detects me plugging in my headphones. and speakers/headphones are set to the default audio.


I dunno then, so you did the restart, setting the defaults, and getting new drivers? Try the ones on the Gateway site, even though they are older they might work better. If those are the ones you are using try the ones on the IDT site.


----------



## halosho_fx

First real test...

Let me know what ya think....

Also...

I've got the lucky P-7805u.....

(current upgrades)(OEM Vista Home Premium 64bit not Gateway's recovery crap and another Scorpio Black 320gb 7200 rpm)

(next upgrade_blue ray_then_processor)


----------



## burrbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I dunno then, so you did the restart, setting the defaults, and getting new drivers? Try the ones on the Gateway site, even though they are older they might work better. If those are the ones you are using try the ones on the IDT site.


i seemed to have fixed it, i just had to reinstall the drivers about 4 times then it randomly started working again.

im soooo glad my audio jack isnt broken


----------



## Undispu7ed

So I've had this laptop for a few months now. All the sudden the wireless won't work anymore. I "diagnosed" the problem and it said the wireless switch wasn't turn on, and I know for a fact it IS turned on. What could be the problem?


----------



## jslizzle

I have moved over from using a Mac for so long to PC and am I little confused about somethings. I have a few Driver related questions for my Gateway P 173X FX.--> amaing computer by the way!!

I tried installing new graphics driver from nvidia.com and during installation it said the driver was only for 64 bit and then stopped installing. The weird thing is my computer is 64 bit. Anyone why that happend.?

I also went to gateway.com and typed in my serial number to go to the support section and I went to the drivers section and a lot of drivers popped up. How do I know which drivers I have and which ones I need? Thanks any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Asus Mobile

On desktop screen. Right click "My Computer" icon. In drop down go to bottom left click "properties". In the Window that opens. first choice top left should "Device manager" left click. expand the device you want to know about. right click then left click properties. New window 2nd tab on the left "driver". left click look down should tell you driver?


----------



## cHIEFM

Guys

Im in the process of choosing my upgrade components for my 7811 lappy. besides getting OCN PC3-10666 SODIMM, is it possible to go from 4GB to 8GB by 4GB (2Ã-2048MB) ?

And would a E8435 work on my laptop for overclocking purposes even if is not an actual INTEL X9100?

Thanks


----------



## FpS-Sean

Hey,
I got a quick small questions. Just bought an P-6860FX.
Upgrading the 320GB WD Scorpio 5.4krpm to an Seagate Momentius 7200.3rpm SATA 16mb 320gb, will this work fine?
Also upgrading the ram from the stock 2x2GB DDR2 to this kit; OCZ2MV6674GK , ocz 2x2gb ddr2 667mhz. its run at pc2-5400 and i want to make sure thats okay cuz i see people running the same kit but only PC2-5300?
next stop is the cpu from its crappy t5550 to an x7800..


----------



## Asus Mobile

Yes PC5400 will work fine. PC5300 and 5400 are the same. They both run at 667Mhz.
And the CPU upgrade will also work.


----------



## djabi90

good news?
i may have fixed the 98C spike gateway fx encounters..
not so long ago i had hwmonitor open and was playin left 4 dead. played it for about 4 hours. got out of the game and saw that the max temp it got up to was 67C. i didnt belive it so i cranked up the game and played Crysis for an hour or two. got out and max was 69C. so im guessin its fixed?

what i did was disabled taskeng.exe, i was having troubles with it becuase i would have about 400 of those running in Task Manager. So i disabled "User_Feed_Synchronization"
Some one give it a try disabling them and find out if your cpu hits 98C.

My model is a P2888. so it did hit 98C but not anymore. of course i have Rightmark runnin.


----------



## majin death

Do the screens with higher res. also have better viewing angle/contrast ratio?


----------



## masterwong

I recently reformatted but can't get the button next to the power button to work neither the music or dvd button. Does anyone know how to get them working again ? It used to open media center........MOdel is 6831fx by the way


----------



## Xerodyme10065

does this work with the P-7805u i stopped trying to look for the 7811 after i found out that the P-7805u has a 1920*1200 hdmi compliant resolution, also anyone know where to find singular part for laptops, namely a video card, trying to special order one 280m from nvidia is turning out to be a failure :<


----------



## Alex9106

Hey guys, is there any gateway gaming laptops in the UK? i cant seem to find any, i can only find business laptops


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex9106*


Hey guys, is there any gateway gaming laptops in the UK? i cant seem to find any, i can only find business laptops










I don't see why not, have you tried eBay or are you looking for new?


----------



## Alex9106

well im looking for new :/


----------



## bigal1542

You guys see the new one!?!?!?!

http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529668248.php

A Quad!


----------



## tpavur

so some P-7805U have 1920x1200 res screens? I'm confused i will be picking mine up tomorrow should i look for a certain S/N to get a "good one"? also i notice it has 1 320GB HDD, is there a slot to put in another one? if so what do you guys recommend?


----------



## Chimeracaust

I do not recommend getting a 1920x1200 screen, at least not if you want to game with your p-7805u. While these machines are very powerful as far as laptops go, they are not powerful enough to push 1920x1200 resolutions in really any newer games, so getting that resolution will mean you will have to lower settings and/or run non-native resolution (which looks fuggly).

On a 17 inch screen I don't think most people can tell the difference in game between 1920x1200, so don't bother, at least IMO.


----------



## bessiq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


I do not recommend getting a 1920x1200 screen, at least not if you want to game with your p-7805u. While these machines are very powerful as far as laptops go, they are not powerful enough to push 1920x1200 resolutions in really any newer games, so getting that resolution will mean you will have to lower settings and/or run non-native resolution (which looks fuggly).

On a 17 inch screen I don't think most people can tell the difference in game between 1920x1200, so don't bother, at least IMO.


I ordered a P-7805u from bestbuy.com, not even realizing there was a 1920x1200 resolution floating around out there. I *luckily* got one with this resolution, and I gotta say it plays games superbly at max res (using Windows 7 build 7077 btw and Nvidia Prerelease drivers). I've played Crysis, Burnout: Paradise, and World of Warcraft at very high or max settings without issue.

Yeah, I'm sure it would still be awesome if it was 1440x900, but I just wanted to let people know IT CAN HANDLE IT.









Unfortunately, it can NOT handle my Firewire audio interface, which is the primary reason I bought it...I get 2-3 second dropouts in audio quite a bit, even with a "bare bones" XP install (I dual-boot).









Does anyone know if there is any way to unlock/update the Phoenix SecureCore BIOS that is on this thing?


----------



## universalremonster

Anyone have issues with getting Stereo/Wave Out working on a 6831 or similar model? I'm pretty sure its not doable at this point, but any modded drivers maybe?


----------



## burrbit

uh oh guys, i was getting some minor artifacting while playing left 4 dead. Now im running ATI tool to make sure my 8800m gts isnt getting finked up, if it says no errors but i see a stuck pixel in the scan does that still count as an artifact? my gpu isnt overclocked.

running furmark stability test with xtremeburn or whatever, no artifacts so far, but running 85c wow!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
uh oh guys, i was getting some minor artifacting while playing left 4 dead. Now im running ATI tool to make sure my 8800m gts isnt getting finked up, if it says no errors but i see a stuck pixel in the scan does that still count as an artifact? my gpu isnt overclocked.

running furmark stability test with xtremeburn or whatever, no artifacts so far, but running 85c wow!

Try undervolting your processor. i did it and it helped a ton on my temps! it is a sticky in the laptop seciton


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
uh oh guys, i was getting some minor artifacting while playing left 4 dead. Now im running ATI tool to make sure my 8800m gts isnt getting finked up, if it says no errors but i see a stuck pixel in the scan does that still count as an artifact? my gpu isnt overclocked.

running furmark stability test with xtremeburn or whatever, no artifacts so far, but running 85c wow!

Maybe try other drivers aswell


----------



## burrbit

hmm ran fine with furmark no artifacts, im guess its drivers or just ati tool bein ghey


----------



## shifty22123

Hey guys. I completely disassembled my Gateway FX today and applied new thermal paste to the GPU and cleaned the heatsink and my GPU temps dropped by 20 degrees.

Will post a pic later on how the mobo looks like


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Hey guys. I completely disassembled my Gateway FX today and applied new thermal paste to the GPU and cleaned the heatsink and my GPU temps dropped by 20 degrees.

Will post a pic later on how the mobo looks like


I did the same thing like two weeks ago, it's a dramatic difference, eh?


----------



## cometman

Quote:

uh oh guys, i was getting some minor artifacting while playing left 4 dead. Now im running ATI tool to make sure my 8800m gts isnt getting finked up, if it says no errors but i see a stuck pixel in the scan does that still count as an artifact? my gpu isnt overclocked.

running furmark stability test with xtremeburn or whatever, no artifacts so far, but running 85c wow!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834998465

im telling you guys, put this on either/both your cpu and/or gpu, and it will make your temps drop on load, its really nice. blows quite a bit of air.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majin death*


I did the same thing like two weeks ago, it's a dramatic difference, eh?










Yeah man... My gpu was usually running 24/7 and now it doesn't even need to kick in while playing CSS. I think I love my laptop even more


----------



## burrbit

pictures!


----------



## shifty22123

Here is some pics of the mobo


----------



## burrbit

whats the easiest way to get to the gpu? im not lookin to yank my mobo out but i would like putting some as5 on it.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


whats the easiest way to get to the gpu? im not lookin to yank my mobo out but i would like putting some as5 on it.


The only way yo get to it is to take the motherboard out. It took me about 45 mins to take it apart and back together. Not difficult at all


----------



## majin death

Yeah, it's not really hard but you do have to be more careful than when you service a desktop because some of the parts aren't as rugged.


----------



## cHIEFM

Ive tried loading a new BIOS and checked on my device manager and it still shows my old T8400. How do I make device manager recognize the new processor?
Nobody responded but I figured it out;
Uninstall the driver for the old CPU and then run update driver and now my laptop recognized my new processor.
I benched marked it but cannot save the page to post it here, anyone cares to fill me in on how this is done?

I've been running Prime95 and no errors aswell.

Can I add my setup to the members list or am I to new to be regnized? 'lol

Thanks

Gateway P-7811 FX
NVIDIA 9800MGTS
4GB 1066 RAM
E8435 processor
Benchmark 9879


----------



## Akatsuki No Tobi

I'm really considering buying a P-7805u, but does anyone know about the whole resolution thing with the P-7805u? I was reading some reviews and kept seeing that some people managed to get a 1920x1200 resolution, while some people got the 1440x900. Anyone have more information about this?


----------



## GreyGhost999

has anyone called gateway to see if we can buy a BD-burner to replace the optical drive we already have? I remember Gateway selling laptops with BD reader and burners some time ago before I bought my 7805u.

I would myself, but I am overseas for a 3 months.


----------



## djabi90

hey guys, wats the safest temp for the GPU in a 7811FX when gaming?
mines sometimes reaches 87C even with my Cryo cooling on max.

ive used compressed air to blow out the dust out of the gpu heatsink but it still gets hot. any ideas?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djabi90* 
hey guys, wats the safest temp for the GPU in a 7811FX when gaming?
mines sometimes reaches 87C even with my Cryo cooling on max.

ive used compressed air to blow out the dust out of the gpu heatsink but it still gets hot. any ideas?

Underclock your CPU. The guide is stickied in the laptop section. Helped me a ton!


----------



## djabi90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Underclock your CPU. The guide is stickied in the laptop section. Helped me a ton!


i did that. idle on my bed cover is 45C
with my cryo is 38C. i put ceramique on cpu. but idk why my gpu is almost always hot. right now in my bed cover its 52C when i have it on my cryo its bout 43C.

i remeber one time it hittin 95C but thats cuz i had the vent covered. bad thing from my side, but dont mind since i have accidental warranty on my laptop!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djabi90*


i did that. idle on my bed cover is 45C
with my cryo is 38C. i put ceramique on cpu. but idk why my gpu is almost always hot. right now in my bed cover its 52C when i have it on my cryo its bout 43C.

i remeber one time it hittin 95C but thats cuz i had the vent covered. bad thing from my side, but dont mind since i have accidental warranty on my laptop!










I think your temps should be fine. Just watch if it gets above 90, but I have read some places that lower than 90 is fine as long as the other components dont heat up due to that.

Mind if I ask what a cryo is


----------



## djabi90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I think your temps should be fine. Just watch if it gets above 90, but I have read some places that lower than 90 is fine as long as the other components dont heat up due to that.

Mind if I ask what a cryo is










yea, well i guess ill just leave like it is..

NZXT Cryo the 17" laptop cooler.
http://www.nzxt.com/products/cryo_lx/


----------



## bigal1542

Got ya, yeah I was debating between that and the Zalman which i have now.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyGhost999*


has anyone called gateway to see if we can buy a BD-burner to replace the optical drive we already have? I remember Gateway selling laptops with BD reader and burners some time ago before I bought my 7805u.

I would myself, but I am overseas for a 3 months.


I upgraded mine myself and got me a Panasonic and replaced the faceplate and works perfect. It was $210 on ebay back then


----------



## djabi90

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Got ya, yeah I was debating between that and the Zalman which i have now.

hows the zalman at cooling it?

two questions,

is it possible for the 7811FX to have a blu-ray player?
and
is there a mini-pci bluetooth card i can buy to install on this?
thanks!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djabi90* 
hows the zalman at cooling it?

two questions,

is it possible for the 7811FX to have a blu-ray player?
and
is there a mini-pci bluetooth card i can buy to install on this?
thanks!

The Zalman is awesome! 10-15 degrees at least on the GPU when gaming as well as 8 off the CPU's. At idle there is about a 4 degree drop of the GPU and a 7 degree drop on the CPU.

Look a few posts above, shifty has installed a Bluray drive already.

Doesn't your laptop have a bluetooth receiver anyways?


----------



## shifty22123

Haha... I think I should add a section to the original post for compatible bluray drives which would make things a lot easier


----------



## universalremonster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *universalremonster*


Anyone have issues with getting Stereo/Wave Out working on a 6831 or similar model? I'm pretty sure its not doable at this point, but any modded drivers maybe?


Anyone


----------



## GreyGhost999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
I upgraded mine myself and got me a Panasonic and replaced the faceplate and works perfect. It was $210 on ebay back then

what should i be looking in a BD drive for the 7805? this is my first laptop.

will any laptop BD drive work then?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyGhost999*


what should i be looking in a BD drive for the 7805? this is my first laptop.

will any laptop BD drive work then?


Take your current drive out and see if it's Sata or EIDE. The P-6860 has an EIDE and most drives seems to be identical in shape too


----------



## Ezekial

Hi all, I just bought the gateway fx 7811 and i was wondering if theres a way to get a bluetooth module for internal or a way to buy one and make it hidden (no usb ones) and second if theres a way to buy a blue ray burner.


----------



## bigal1542

Just read the last few pages, and all of those questions will be answered


----------



## Folken

I just recently got a mint condition P-6831 FX off of eBay for $690. I'm still sifting through all 1192 posts but could somebody tell me if the Intel Q9000 or the Q9100 processor will fit it? I know it's socket P (478) 45nm Penryn running at 1066 FSB micro-FCPGA if it helps.


----------



## burrbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Folken* 
I just recently got a mint condition P-6831 FX off of eBay for $690. I'm still sifting through all 1192 posts but could somebody tell me if the Intel Q9000 or the Q9100 processor will fit it? I know it's socket P (478) 45nm Penryn running at 1066 FSB micro-FCPGA if it helps.

somebody correct me on this, but im pretty sure the 6831's cant use quad processors.

a T9300 is a great upgrade for that laptop though.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Is any one able to use n-hancer with their p-7805u? I cannot get it work properly at all, I have up to date drivers and everything, I can sometimes get the program to run, but it gives me a long error message and doesn't let me use a profile for my games, very frustrating because the nvidia control panel profiles suck.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


somebody correct me on this, but im pretty sure the 6831's cant use quad processors.

a T9300 is a great upgrade for that laptop though.


Yes I believe you are right. Reason being that it does not support 1066mhz fsb and no ddr3 ram, but not completely sure what your requirements is


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quad wont work properly. Wrong chipset PM965.


----------



## bigal1542

If anyone has OC'ed their GPU I have a few questions:

What were your clocks OC'ed to?

This would be for people with the stock 6860 or like model


----------



## Folken

Ok, I've finally read all the posts here and have one question that needs cleared up. Does the bios on a 6831 let you tweak the multiplier and the FSB if you drop in an extreme cpu?
Also, would I see better performance from an X7900 or a T9300 cpu?


----------



## Asus Mobile

With correct BIOS yes you can use the unlocked multipliers of extreme. X7900 better performance even without OC.


----------



## Folken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile* 
With correct BIOS yes you can use the unlocked multipliers of extreme. X7900 better performance even without OC.

Does that include oc'ing the FSB as well?


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Folken* 
Does that include oc'ing the FSB as well?

FSB is done with application like setfsb. No you can not do a BIOS FSB OC. You do not have the options to tweak voltages or anything just the multiplier.


----------



## bigal1542

ATM I am running my clocks at:
Core: 549 MHZ
Memory: 800 MHZ
Shader: 1510 MHZ

Does anyone have recommendations to get better performance? Is one to high or one too low? What one should I push more, because it is fine now. If you have your clocks that would be awesome too! Thanks

One more question:
Does anyone have the problem where their charger makes a high pitched buzzing sound? Is there any way to make this quieter?


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
One more question:
Does anyone have the problem where their charger makes a high pitched buzzing sound? Is there any way to make this quieter?

Mine does this too and it does it much more when I'm stressing it.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majin death* 
Mine does this too and it does it much more when I'm stressing it.

I googled it and it looks like there are many problems like these, and it is just that the power supply that we have is underpowered, so it is stressing. You can get a new and better one that is quiet for 120, which I am not willing to pay.


----------



## Folken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


ATM I am running my clocks at:
Core: 549 MHZ
Memory: 800 MHZ
Shader: 1510 MHZ

Does anyone have recommendations to get better performance? Is one to high or one too low? What one should I push more, because it is fine now. If you have your clocks that would be awesome too! Thanks


620MHz core and 920MHz memory are likely the best you will squeeze out of your card and still be stable, and the shader frequency will scale automatically.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Folken*


620MHz core and 920MHz memory are likely the best you will squeeze out of your card and still be stable, and the shader frequency will scale automatically.


Sweet, thanks! Ill try bumping those up!

+rep


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Are the newer FX series still as good?
Is it worth it to get the Q9000? Which is like 600$ more expensive from the other model on Bestbuy.

From a T8600 to a T8400, do you think I'll feel any difference?

I actually found the 2.4GHz version.









I wonder should I get it?


----------



## Folken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjinsamax3*


Are the newer FX series still as good?
Is it worth it to get the Q9000? Which is like 600$ more expensive from the other model on Bestbuy.

From a T8600 to a T8400, do you think I'll feel any difference?

I actually found the 2.4GHz version.









I wonder should I get it?


I would think that any FX that can accept a quad core would be smokin' fast.
As for the T8600 over T8400, your getting 140 more MHz and jumping from 800MHz FSB to 1066MHz FSB so you may see a small boost.


----------



## DeathBlasT69

So.. I have a 7811.. LOVE IT. Recently meaning the other day my LCD goes out. The backlight still works because when I use the brightness controls I see the backlight get brighter and there’s no picture. Now that im done crying about this here’s the question. I see WUXGA lcds for the 6831. Are they the same for the 7811 or do I have to pay the 40 dollars more. Please advise thank you for your time.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjinsamax3*


Are the newer FX series still as good?
Is it worth it to get the Q9000? Which is like 600$ more expensive from the other model on Bestbuy.

*From a T8600 to a T8400, do you think I'll feel any difference?

I actually found the 2.4GHz version.









I wonder should I get it?*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Folken*


I would think that any FX that can accept a quad core would be smokin' fast.
*As for the T8600 over T8400, your getting 140 more MHz and jumping from 800MHz FSB to 1066MHz FSB so you may see a small boost.*


There is no T8600 or T8400 C2D from Intel. There are P8600 and P8400 both are 1066Mhz FSB.


----------



## FoJAT

Morning all --- new to the boards here and looking to upgrade my FX P-7805u -- I am heavy into the gaming and I use the box for a lot of work stuff.

Looking at installing x2 Seagate 7200 500g in Raid 0 --- any opinions on this drive?

http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.js...&reqPage=Model

Also reading through the thread --- is there a CPU upgrade (quad) that can give a good boost?

Thanks in advance

--------------------
I wanted to ask here as I have been told because I do have my lappy in tote all the time that Raid 0 will be a higher risk for failure .....









**new to laptops and have little experience in OC on my gaming rig so forgive the noob !


----------



## shifty22123

I wish I had the money to just test and see if a quad would work on our systems which will answer a lot of questions. But even if it would work, I'm not sure if the cooling would be efficient


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FoJAT*


...I have been told because I do have my lappy in tote all the time that Raid 0 will be a higher risk for failure .....










Well, the chances are greater, because you're running two hard drives, so either one could die (although they shouldn't!).


----------



## sic08869

Does anyone know if the music and dvd buttons work in Windows 7. I have tried the Hotcommand installer off of the Gateway site and it does not seem to be working. I tried to add the keys manually but I do not think that they are working correctly since I am getting no response from them. The keys for the mute, and video control seem to be working fine.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sic08869*


Does anyone know if the music and dvd buttons work in Windows 7. I have tried the Hotcommand installer off of the Gateway site and it does not seem to be working. I tried to add the keys manually but I do not think that they are working correctly since I am getting no response from them. The keys for the mute, and video control seem to be working fine.


I don't think it's supported yet. Even in Vista you have to install the gateway software to have it work correctly


----------



## FoJAT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


I wish I had the money to just test and see if a quad would work on our systems which will answer a lot of questions. But even if it would work, I'm not sure if the cooling would be efficient










I read on another site (I will find it later) that the Quad could not work on the 7805u due to slightly different notching (???)

What chips are our there that can provided the increase from a P8400 (that is worth the money)?

Thanks


----------



## FoJAT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Well, the chances are greater, because you're running two hard drives, so either one could die (although they shouldn't!).



Would the the increased chance for failure be due to having the laptop in constant movement i.e.. work home work home or would it be just the set up of Raid 0? My IT admin insinuated that Raid 0 is risky as it is but taking it mobile is increasing the that risk unnecessarily.

This may be my ignorance showing but wouldn't the drive failure on a single drive configuration be the same as a Raid 0 in a mobile environment, other than the fact you have 2 drives that increases the odds slightly?

--- Also has anyone used the new 500g Seagate?


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FoJAT*


Would the the increased chance for failure be due to having the laptop in constant movement i.e.. work home work home or would it be just the set up of Raid 0? My IT admin insinuated that Raid 0 is risky as it is but taking it mobile is increasing the that risk unnecessarily.

This may be my ignorance showing but wouldn't the drive failure on a single drive configuration be the same as a Raid 0 in a mobile environment, other than the fact you have 2 drives that increases the odds slightly?

--- Also has anyone used the new 500g Seagate?


If by slightly you mean double? Then yea you got it.


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Sorry for the typo.

Are the newer P series good? lol The list didn't have the new model.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjinsamax3*


Sorry for the typo.

Are the newer P series good? lol The list didn't have the new model.


Just look at the cache sizes on the chips. The P8400 has 3mb and the better chips have 6mb. The cache size does make it faster and your best bet might be a T9600 or even T9400 with 1066mhz fsb


----------



## burrbit

do those realtek drivers that were posted in news the other day compatible with the fx?


----------



## GreyGhost999

has anyone used AS5 compound on this baby yet? what were your results? I have half a tube left over from when i applied some on my PS3 and am wondering if its worth doing while i do a "spring cleaning" of sorts on my 7805


----------



## burrbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreyGhost999* 
has anyone used AS5 compound on this baby yet? what were your results? I have half a tube left over from when i applied some on my PS3 and am wondering if its worth doing while i do a "spring cleaning" of sorts on my 7805

i put some on my t9300 when i upgraded my cpu, i cant really compare results on that though. I also replaced the heatpad on my northbridge with as5 (some people say not to because the thickness of the heatpad allows the heatsink to fit firmly on the chip, but mine has been fine)


----------



## GreyGhost999

Is there a guide how to disassemble this lappy?

Even tho im a very mechanically inclined and somewhat of a techy, this is my first laptop i'll be opening up.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyGhost999*


Is there a guide how to disassemble this lappy?

Even tho im a very mechanically inclined and somewhat of a techy, this is my first laptop i'll be opening up.


Look on the first page and you get tons of links for it


----------



## shifty22123

I used AS ceramique on my cpu, and gpu. On my GPU I saw huge improvements but can't say if it's the thermalpaste that helped because dust was blocking my heatsink and removed it when I aplied it


----------



## Tainok

Just pulled the trigger...

*P-7805u*
P8400 2.26GHz
9800M GTS 1GB 55nm
4GB DDR3 RAM
320GB 7200 Hard Drive
DVDRW
17" WXGA+ (I have been hoping for this since anything but native looks terrible on laptops, and I would rather run higher settings @ lower res than lower settings/not at all @ higher res)

Have a 2nd laptop 320GB 7200 sitting around.







Can't freakin' wait! Should get here Monday or Tuesday. Add me to the owners when I get it, I'll get some pics... of the insides too, I'm gonna put some AS5 in there.

Within a few months I'll probably upgrade the processor.

Edit: If it's good enough to run everything I play (the most extreme being maybe Empire: Total War) then you'll see most of my sig rig for sale soon.. and I'll just use my spare parts around to build a cheaper desktop.


----------



## MaddenModer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tainok*


Just pulled the trigger...

*P-7805u*
P8400 2.26GHz
9800M GTS 1GB 55nm
4GB DDR3 RAM
320GB 7200 Hard Drive
DVDRW
17" WXGA+ (I have been hoping for this since anything but native looks terrible on laptops, and I would rather run higher settings @ lower res than lower settings/not at all @ higher res)

Have a 2nd laptop 320GB 7200 sitting around.







Can't freakin' wait! Should get here Monday or Tuesday. Add me to the owners when I get it, I'll get some pics... of the insides too, I'm gonna put some AS5 in there.

Within a few months I'll probably upgrade the processor.

Edit: If it's good enough to run everything I play (the most extreme being maybe Empire: Total War) then you'll see most of my sig rig for sale soon.. and I'll just use my spare parts around to build a cheaper desktop.










Weren't you gonna buy the MSI barebone lolz?


----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaddenModer* 
Weren't you gonna buy the MSI barebone lolz?

Waited over a week - that guy never responded. Gave up.









Same thing with a friend - he never responded, even though he logged in. (And he was supposedly fine shipping to people with no rating on those forums, since he required money orders, not Paypal, so it's tough to scam)


----------



## angel700

hey people got a 6860fx-p will upgrade processor soon, looking into this i want to know the difference between t9300 slayy, slapv, slaqg. one of the most important features for me is the VT and know that im here, i have 4gb ram can i update more ram, vista 64bit.

thanks


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angel700*


hey people got a 6860fx-p will upgrade processor soon, looking into this i want to know the difference between t9300 slayy, slapv, slaqg. one of the most important features for me is the VT and know that im here, i have 4gb ram can i update more ram, vista 64bit.

thanks


Not sure about the cpu batch number differences but it will probably be a difference in vcore it runs at. I'm also not sure about the ram because it's almost impossible to get a bigger ram kit for a laptop


----------



## cHIEFM

http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14

Was able to get a benchmark of 10041








I think I will try to OC a little more, wanna try to tie with Snowsurfer










Maybe someday my lappy will make it to the members RIGS page, "hint"


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cHIEFM* 
http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14

Was able to get a benchmark of 10041








I think I will try to OC a little more, wanna try to tie with Snowsurfer










Maybe someday my lappy will make it to the members RIGS page, "hint"










I can't see your score... it says it's set to private or deleted. When the link works I will put you up on the first page


----------



## cHIEFM

Lol, maybe a little more tweaking










I don't know how to geta snapshot of the actual screen









maybe this one will post (crossed fingers)

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...DA759689FA9389

I dont even know how to set it to private 'Lol.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cHIEFM* 
Lol, maybe a little more tweaking










I don't know how to geta snapshot of the actual screen









maybe this one will post (crossed fingers)

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...DA759689FA9389

I dont even know how to set it to private 'Lol.

I don't know if it's my problem but it still doesn't work. You can do a print screen and paste it in paint. Then upload it with imageshack.us or some similar site


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angel700* 
hey people got a 6860fx-p will upgrade processor soon, looking into this i want to know the difference between t9300 slayy, slapv, slaqg. one of the most important features for me is the VT and know that im here, i have 4gb ram can i update more ram, vista 64bit.

thanks

Shifty is correct on your RAM limitation.

Shifty is also on to something on the VCore. But here is what I found.

SLAYY-VID=1.050v-1.137v PGA
SLAZB-VID=1.00v-1.250v PGA
SLAQG-VID=1.062v-1.150v PGA
SLAPV-VID=1.00v-1.250v BGA

If you don't know BGA (ball grid array) means you can't change it is soldered. The SLAPV is BGA. What you want is the SLAZB, it is PGA (pin grid array) and has the lowest "v" which is good! The SLAYY is second best with low "v". The SLAQG is a little higher. Will this affect your system? Or will the BIOS adjust? I don't know. But those are the differences between the CPU's. All else is the same.


----------



## cHIEFM

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11051891

See if this one works, I looged in and made it public., still working on a print screen.


----------



## cHIEFM

Thanks Shifty for telling me how to post a picture of my results.

I will stop posting, looks like I will be tweaking for a while...


----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cHIEFM* 









Thanks Shifty for telling me how to post a picture of my results.

I will stop posting, looks like I will be tweaking for a while...









Nice!

I am curious - they say a 'common system' has i7 920/GTX 295. What exactly do they mean by 'common system'? Because.. that sure as hell ain't common.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tainok* 
Nice!

I am curious - they say a 'common system' has i7 920/GTX 295. What exactly do they mean by 'common system'? Because.. that sure as hell ain't common.

That is a very good Question! I mean unless they wake up in the morning they must pull their head from their posterior I also don't get it.

And desktop guys do not chime in here. I mean unless you know how to pull your heads from your posterior?

If so go for it!

The scale is very skewed by those with great systems post. Those with lower systems or lack of interest do not post? Consider.


----------



## cHIEFM

I don't know why, maybe they mean as an "average system" I wish I could get a 295 in this 'lol

Maybe tomorrow I will try to OC the CPU









Thanks


----------



## burrbit

im sure those parts are "common" because of the rate that hardware is being tested with vantage, what with all these hardware guys trying to break records n such.


----------



## Kylepossible

Anyone else laptop overheat alot right now i got to put it under 4 water bottle caps. to give it some space its on a flat table and it keeps overheating nothing is blocking the vent.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylepossible*


Anyone else laptop overheat alot right now i got to put it under 4 water bottle caps. to give it some space its on a flat table and it keeps overheating nothing is blocking the vent.


Mine also didn't looked blocked but on the inside it was and it's impassible to see if it's blocked unless you open it up

Added cHIEFM to the list on the first page... congrats man on 2nd place.... my 2nd place


----------



## Kylepossible

what do you mean blocked on the inside? dust?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylepossible*


what do you mean blocked on the inside? dust?


Yeah... dust completely blocked air from going through the heatsink blowing outwards. Can you maybe tell me what your gpu temps are under idle and mild usage?


----------



## burrbit

aww add me to the list :x


----------



## shifty22123

Show me your score and you'll be on there


----------



## burrbit

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...1A68E489C6296C


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...1A68E489C6296C

If I click on it it shows only my own score compared to the other. No mention of yours... You may need to do a screenshot aswell. Sorry bro


----------



## cHIEFM

Still at it, 'lol


----------



## Shutze

So I just wanna make sure about this. I have a P-6860FX and installed a T9300 processor in it, which has a 800MHz FSB. If I upgraded the BIOS, is it possible to install DDR2 800MHz in it?

If I can only have DDR2 667, is there any point in installing two 320GB 7200RPM's in RAID 0, or will the RAM just bottleneck it. It currently has a 320GB 5400RPM but Vista says the 667 RAM is the limiting factor.

Sorry if this has already been mentioned in the thread, I just don't have the time to look through over 100 pages of replies lol.


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shutze* 
So I just wanna make sure about this. I have a P-6860FX and installed a T9300 processor in it, which has a 800MHz FSB. If I upgraded the BIOS, is it possible to install DDR2 800MHz in it?

If I can only have DDR2 667, is there any point in installing two 320GB 7200RPM's in RAID 0, or will the RAM just bottleneck it. It currently has a 320GB 5400RPM but Vista says the 667 RAM is the limiting factor.

Sorry if this has already been mentioned in the thread, I just don't have the time to look through over 100 pages of replies lol.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but, isn't DDR2 667 ram ridiculously faster than most really high dollar raid set ups?


----------



## Shutze

I know RAM is faster, but in my Vista Experience Index my score is 5.1, which is determined by my lowest sub-score which is the RAM. But what I really need to know is if DDR2-800 is supported in the P-6860FX


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shutze*


So I just wanna make sure about this. I have a P-6860FX and installed a T9300 processor in it, which has a 800MHz FSB. If I upgraded the BIOS, is it possible to install DDR2 800MHz in it?

If I can only have DDR2 667, is there any point in installing two 320GB 7200RPM's in RAID 0, or will the RAM just bottleneck it. It currently has a 320GB 5400RPM but Vista says the 667 RAM is the limiting factor.

Sorry if this has already been mentioned in the thread, I just don't have the time to look through over 100 pages of replies lol.


No the chipset say PM965 does not allow 800Mhz RAM to run at 800Mhz. 667Mhz is as high as you can go.

Your RAM will never bottleneck your HDD. Example your best RAIDs on your notebook might be say 100MB/s your RAM is closer to 4300MB/s. Will not bottleneck.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majin death*


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but, isn't DDR2 667 ram ridiculously faster than most really high dollar raid set ups?


You are correct.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shutze*


I know RAM is faster, but in my Vista Experience Index my score is 5.1, which is determined by my lowest sub-score which is the RAM. But what I really need to know is if DDR2-800 is supported in the P-6860FX


No and the Vista experience does not attempt to show true bottlenecks just relative in class.


----------



## Ezekial

I was wondering if the Uj-220 Would work in the Gateway fx 7811 model?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ezekial* 
I was wondering if the Uj-220 Would work in the Gateway fx 7811 model?

Most models are made to fit most laptops but you need to make sure if your laptop uses EIDE or SATA. The P-6860FX uses EIDE


----------



## bigal1542

Does anyone get a gain in performance by removing the battery when using the power adapter? It might be just be, but it feels a little snappier. I am not sure if this is better or worse for the laptop or if there is something I should keep in mind. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Snowsurfer

Wow haven't posted in a while, was one of the first to post in this thread, and what a monster it has turned into shifty, 140,000 + views! My FX is still running strong (first FX model released by Gateway) never had one problem with it! Gateway sure found a niche with this line! Keep up the great work shifty.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Does anyone get a gain in performance by removing the battery when using the power adapter? It might be just be, but it feels a little snappier. I am not sure if this is better or worse for the laptop or if there is something I should keep in mind. Any help would be appreciated










It is fine to have the battery out won't hurt. Does it help?

Does it matter if charging? Are you feeling the same when battery is fully charged. If so I can't see why. Run benchmarks to see if a difference.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile*


It is fine to have the battery out won't hurt. Does it help?

Does it matter if charging? Are you feeling the same when battery is fully charged. If so I can't see why. Run benchmarks to see if a difference.

















I getting an additional 120 points on 3Dmark06







So I guess there is a difference haha. It also runs a little cooler on the back end too







But I was just checking to see if it was safe. Thanks!


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I getting an additional 120 points on 3Dmark06







So I guess there is a difference haha. It also runs a little cooler on the back end too







But I was just checking to see if it was safe. Thanks!


It is safe so I guess all is well. I would say run at least 3 3DMark's both ways and average. That is a minimum. If you are on to something I would like to consider the why. At this point if the batt is fully charged I am at a loss?


----------



## bigal1542

Okay, I cannot do that tonight, but tomorrow I will do that and see if it is an actual difference and not just chance. I did notice that SpeedFan was giving me much cooler temps especially for the CPU during the test with the battery removed. I will run it tomorrow if I have time!


----------



## Ezekial

Does anyone know if the gateway fx 7811 uses eide or sata?


----------



## shifty22123

You can easily pull out the drive and see what it uses. It's just one screw on the bottom you need to take out in order to remove the whole drive


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile*


It is safe so I guess all is well. I would say run at least 3 3DMark's both ways and average. That is a minimum. If you are on to something I would like to consider the why. At this point if the batt is fully charged I am at a loss?


Okay, I ran three of each, both with and without the battery. I did not use my laptop cooler to make it as close to stock as possible. My averages were as follows:
With battery: 7243
Without battery: 7160

So I guess my earlier measurements of difference had to be played out by chance, but even with the averages, there is a small difference. Most of the difference came from the CPU score which I find very interesting. I was using the rig listed in my signature. I also had Speedfan running during the tests and when I had taken out the battery, it seemed that the computer, especially the processor was running a 1-3 degrees cooler. The graphics was very close to the same with a possible .5-1 degree change. I did a restart after each test just to make it an even playing field. I also ran it twice before, but threw out the scores to make sure the first test did not start with a cooler laptop.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ezekial* 
Does anyone know if the gateway fx 7811 uses eide or sata?

With out even looking going to say 100%, SATA, going to go further and say SATA 300.

Bigal interesting.


----------



## Zalybyrd

Hi Guys! Amazing thread here! I joined this site specifically to ask for help on my laptop.
First off someone messed up my system files bad (don't ask XD) And I had to format (don't ask XD!!). Well don't say why the hell would you want to format your PC!!?? just try helping me









Well I installed Windows 7 build 7127(x64) and the main problem is I can't get my microphone to work. My hotkeys(the ones with the music and dvd logos) Don't seem to work, and I would really like to set them to work with my preferred media players.
Also my webcam goes very dark for no apparent reason.

A simple noob-friendly reply would be appreciated! THANKS 
GATEWAY ROCKS !


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zalybyrd*


Hi Guys! Amazing thread here! I joined this site specifically to ask for help on my laptop.
First off someone messed up my system files bad (don't ask XD) And I had to format (don't ask XD!!). Well don't say why the hell would you want to format your PC!!?? just try helping me









Well I installed Windows 7 build 7127(x64) and the main problem is I can't get my microphone to work. My hotkeys(the ones with the music and dvd logos) Don't seem to work, and I would really like to set them to work with my preferred media players.
Also my webcam goes very dark for no apparent reason.

A simple noob-friendly reply would be appreciated! THANKS 
GATEWAY ROCKS !


We're not mean to noobs here (typically).

As for your problems they can probably be fixed by installing the latest drivers, you should be able to use the vista drivers with windows 7.


----------



## Zalybyrd

jajaja I will try reinstalling a couple of drivers tomorrow. =)
BTW Im sorry, the hot keys DO work, I just need to reassign them but I can't seem to understand the instructions provided on the first post








Got to make the webcam to work fine again.


----------



## Zalybyrd

Hey sorry for the many posts didn't see the edit button till now. I just fixed all of the driver related errors on my computer by trying the drivers offered on the very first post. LOL
Still if someone could help me understand the part about reassigning the hot keys I would appreciate it







thanks!


----------



## shifty22123

I will try making the directions simpler on the first page as soon as I get some time


----------



## burrbit

if i call gateway and ask to see if i can order the rubber feet that goes on the bottom, you think they'll have them? i just noticed the other day im missing one and if i could find it i would reattach it myself but no luck. It really bothers me to know im missing it









i also need to buy a new keyboard :/


----------



## Zalybyrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
I will try making the directions simpler on the first page as soon as I get some time









thanks shifty! take your time, I don't use the hot keys that much XD amazing thread btw.


----------



## burrbit




----------



## shifty22123

Hey Burrbit. I had gateway send me a new laptop free of charge after my warranty was expired. They said every costomer can get 1 keyboard with or without a warranty


----------



## burrbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Hey Burrbit. I had gateway send me a new laptop free of charge after my warranty was expired. They said every costomer can get 1 keyboard with or without a warranty



oh awesome, ill have to call them next week then.

i also found my lil rubber foot and glued it back on, i had no idea how crazy krazy glue is. almost permanently attached myself to the laptop...


----------



## majin death

Everyone learns at some point.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


oh awesome, ill have to call them next week then.

i also found my lil rubber foot and glued it back on, i had no idea how crazy krazy glue is. almost permanently attached myself to the laptop...


LOL...way off topic but that remind me of this:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9911744/


----------



## ANTEC

Anyone Know How Good Is This Score


----------



## shifty22123

look on the first page for comparisons


----------



## flashwater

I got a P6860 FX recently. I want to change the cpu to x7900. But I don't know whether it can be oc to 3Ghz in BIOS. I notice that the BIOS of 6860 is the same as P-171xl and p-171xl is able to OC in BIOS. Did anyone use the x7900/x7800 on p6860/p6831 ? Could you give me any advice? THANKS


----------



## shifty22123

hi flashwater... You dont need an bios update to overclock the cpu. The settings are hidden but as soon as you pop in the cpu it will apear. My x7800 gave me the options to overclock to either 2.8ghz or 3ghz, so I would think it will be the same with all other x-series cpu's. Hope this answers your question


----------



## flashwater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
hi flashwater... You dont need an bios update to overclock the cpu. The settings are hidden but as soon as you pop in the cpu it will apear. My x7800 gave me the options to overclock to either 2.8ghz or 3ghz, so I would think it will be the same with all other x-series cpu's. Hope this answers your question

Ur answer is exactly what I want to know. Thank you very much for your kindness.


----------



## djtroy

I have a 6831 and I was wondering is the t9300 still the best CPU these days or is there something better?
Whats the best way to get 4gig or RAM? Can I just add 1 gig to the 3 I already have or should I get 2 new sticks?


----------



## ErBall

Almost picked one of these up before the sager, glad to see this thread going strong.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djtroy* 
I have a 6831 and I was wondering is the t9300 still the best CPU these days or is there something better?
Whats the best way to get 4gig or RAM? Can I just add 1 gig to the 3 I already have or should I get 2 new sticks?

The best cpu is a X9000 but is way too expensive. A T9300 is the best bang for not paying too much.

To get 4GB you just have to buy a 2GB stick and replace it with the 1GB already installed.


----------



## shifty22123

burrbit and Antec added to first page


----------



## masterwong

I dunno if anyone can help me........a bios password was put on my laptop when i sent it in for repair. I called customer support and they werent any help. Does anyone know how to reset the password on the p-6831 fx model?
Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## djtroy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
The best cpu is a X9000 but is way too expensive. A T9300 is the best bang for not paying too much.

To get 4GB you just have to buy a 2GB stick and replace it with the 1GB already installed.

Does the new 2gig stick I buy have to match the old one exactly? Does anyone have a link to the ram I need to buy for my laptop?


----------



## bigal1542

So I am looking for a hard drive to add to my lappy. I am almost for sure going with WD. Would people recommend the 5400 or the 7400 RPM version? The two that I am looking at are:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136280

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136197

They will work with this laptop too right? Just making sure


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djtroy*


Does the new 2gig stick I buy have to match the old one exactly? Does anyone have a link to the ram I need to buy for my laptop?


Don't think the brand name will be an issue but make sure it has 5-5-5-15 timings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


So I am looking for a hard drive to add to my lappy. I am almost for sure going with WD. Would people recommend the 5400 or the 7400 RPM version? The two that I am looking at are:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136280

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136197

They will work with this laptop too right? Just making sure


7200 would be the fastest but I would recommend getting a 2nd drive to run raid. At the end of the day raid0 with 5400rpm drives will be faster then a single 7200 rpm drive


----------



## masterwong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *masterwong*


i dunno if anyone can help me........a bios password was put on my laptop when i sent it in for repair. I called customer support and they werent any help. Does anyone know how to reset the password on the p-6831 fx model?
Thanks in advance guys.


anyone?


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *masterwong*


anyone?


Yes ask them if they did it? Not complected? I would also say try your own as they unlikely removed? Dah?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *masterwong* 
anyone?

I don't think there is a universal key to unlock it, but you might try and reflash the bios which may remove it


----------



## burrbit

wouldnt there be a cmos battery somewhere on the mainboard?


----------



## Tainok

Newer laptops have protections against that stuff...

Your best bet would be one of the services on eBay that unlocks laptops for $50 and such. You send them your laptop's ID code thingy, and they'll send you the master reset password.


----------



## masterwong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tainok*


Newer laptops have protections against that stuff...

Your best bet would be one of the services on eBay that unlocks laptops for $50 and such. You send them your laptop's ID code thingy, and they'll send you the master reset password.



i had the cmos battery out for 3 days and the password was still there
so maybe you are right.


----------



## burrbit

doesnt one of those bootcd's like ultimate bootcd or hiren's have a bios password cracker?


----------



## bigal1542

Does anyone know of new drivers for the webcam? I am using the ones on Gateway's site but whenever I skype someone, it shuts off sometimes. Is anyone else having this problem or found a solution? Thanks!


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Does anyone know of new drivers for the webcam? I am using the ones on Gateway's site but whenever I skype someone, it shuts off sometimes. Is anyone else having this problem or found a solution? Thanks!

I used microsoft update drivers and they never gave me any problems


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
I used microsoft update drivers and they never gave me any problems

just went with those and ill see how they work. Thanks!


----------



## Funcrazy1

Is it worth selling my desktop and buying this laptop you guys think? to play games like TF2 CSS GRID L4D and AA3


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1* 
Is it worth selling my desktop and buying this laptop you guys think? to play games like TF2 CSS GRID L4D and AA3

It depends, I will tell you now that this laptop will run those very very well. It's your call if you would want the portability or expandability more.


----------



## ANTEC

Anyone Know If The Q9100 Will Work In The Gateway P-6860FX


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ANTEC*


Anyone Know If The Q9100 Will Work In The Gateway P-6860FX


That would be a NO. The P-6860FX is Santa Rosa platform (PM965 chipset) maximum supported fsb 800Mhz. The Q9100 is for the Montevina platform (PM45 chipset) and Q9100 sets fsb at 1066Mhz.

I do not recall any 800Mhz mobile quads so out of luck.


----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1* 
Is it worth selling my desktop and buying this laptop you guys think? to play games like TF2 CSS GRID L4D and AA3

I honestly haven't touched my PC since I got the 7805u... but I'd only swap to permanent laptops if you're prepared to spend $1000 every 6-12 months to get a new laptop.


----------



## djtroy

I am looking to replace the CPU in my 6831fx
Is there different models of the t9300 cpu I need to look out for? Whats the lowest price out there? Does anyone have any links to cheap online sellers?

I know Newegg is over #300 but I seen one for just over $200. Thats why I was wondering if it could be a different model.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djtroy*


I am looking to replace the CPU in my 6831fx
Is there different models of the t9300 cpu I need to look out for? Whats the lowest price out there? Does anyone have any links to cheap online sellers?

I know Newegg is over #300 but I seen one for just over $200. Thats why I was wondering if it could be a different model.


As far as I know PGA is what you want not BGA. But really are there even BGA out there?


----------



## Subby

hey guys just set my brother up with the P-7805u and was wondering if anyone has thrown a different operating system on there with any luck, xp or win 7?


----------



## shifty22123

Xp and win 7 works great on it


----------



## Subby

is there a guide out there to do so, I did some reading and found mixed results


----------



## bigal1542

I tried Win7 and it was snappier for me


----------



## Chimeracaust

I need the software for the webcam that came with my 7805u, I believe I deleted it when I first got the laptop. Any one know how I can get it again?


----------



## shifty22123

doesn't it show up on the gateway website? look under the 7811 and maybe other fx models as the software will be the same


----------



## bigal1542

Has anyone applied new thermal paste to the CPU on this lappy? If so, were there improvements (how much)? Any thing else people have done requiring not much money, to boost performance or drop temps?


----------



## Folken

I just had something weird happen on my 6860-FX. All the USB ports just stopped working. I've restarted several times and nothing helps. I went into system properties and checked the usb drivers and scanned for hardware changes and it can see my usb hub and usb mouse but nothing works. I haven't installed anything for weeks on it. It's just out of the blue.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Folken* 
I just had something weird happen on my 6860-FX. All the USB ports just stopped working. I've restarted several times and nothing helps. I went into system properties and checked the usb drivers and scanned for hardware changes and it can see my usb hub and usb mouse but nothing works. I haven't installed anything for weeks on it. It's just out of the blue.

Maybe a driver conflict? Try uninstalling your USB in device manager


----------



## Folken

After several restarts it snapped out of it. I didn't end up doing anything to it. Really odd.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Has anyone applied new thermal paste to the CPU on this lappy? If so, were there improvements (how much)? Any thing else people have done requiring not much money, to boost performance or drop temps?


Anyone do any of this? Or got ideas?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Anyone do any of this? Or got ideas?


Not sure about the cpu but if it's as much as on the GPU then there will be a pretty big decrease in temps


----------



## bigal1542

How did you know how to put that stuff on the GPU? Is there a guide? Because I have never done it before


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


How did you know how to put that stuff on the GPU? Is there a guide? Because I have never done it before










You will have to take it apart completely and then apply it. I didn't use a guide, but there probably is one out there


----------



## r2tbone

I've had this lappy for little over a year and it has been rock solid the entire time.


----------



## redmustang

Is there any news about a newer version of this laptop coming out? I was at best buy and a employee said they had newer models coming out.

I Have been trying to buy a p-7805u from best buy, and just as I was about to buy one from their site they took the shipping option away so you and only do in store pick up. Problem is no stores near me have it. I don't want to buy one from eBay but it looks to be the only option.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


You will have to take it apart completely and then apply it. I didn't use a guide, but there probably is one out there


Where do you apply the paste? What temp changes did you get? I am very much a noob to these things. I will most likely be building my first build tomorrow


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Where do you apply the paste? What temp changes did you get? I am very much a noob to these things. I will most likely be building my first build tomorrow










First build tomorrow? damn... I was 8 and lived in south africa when I built my first rig. But seriously! Taking it apart is pretty easy. Just need to remember where all the screws go.

You will start by taking of the part with all the buttons above they keyboard. You will when remove the whole top where the keyboard is and then you will take the motherboard out. Once the motherboard is out you will see there is a heatsink screwed onto it where the GPU is. Mine was badly blocked by dust but after I cleared it and applied new thermalpaste my temps dropped 20 degrees celcius


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redmustang*


Is there any news about a newer version of this laptop coming out? I was at best buy and a employee said they had newer models coming out.

I Have been trying to buy a p-7805u from best buy, and just as I was about to buy one from their site they took the shipping option away so you and only do in store pick up. Problem is no stores near me have it. I don't want to buy one from eBay but it looks to be the only option.


I purchased my first FX online from bestbuy. You should try it because sometimes they give more discount or a free game. I got COD4 back then


----------



## burrbit

to replace the cpu, there is a picture guide on the OP. i used it when getting to my cpu to install my t9300.

@redmustang, see if bestbuy has a ship-to-store option. tbh i bought my 6831 used off ebay, got it in perfect condition and it runs great and included all original accessories. so i wouldnt be too scared of purchasing one from there, as long as you examine and get in contact with the seller before buying/bidding.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
First build tomorrow? damn... I was 8 and lived in south africa when I built my first rig. But seriously! Taking it apart is pretty easy. Just need to remember where all the screws go.

You will start by taking of the part with all the buttons above they keyboard. You will when remove the whole top where the keyboard is and then you will take the motherboard out. Once the motherboard is out you will see there is a heatsink screwed onto it where the GPU is. Mine was badly blocked by dust but after I cleared it and applied new thermalpaste my temps dropped 20 degrees celcius

Okay, sweet thanks! I will look into it!


----------



## redmustang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


I purchased my first FX online from bestbuy. You should try it because sometimes they give more discount or a free game. I got COD4 back then


I stated in the post that that option wasn't available anymore.

However, today compusa (tiger direct) has gotten a shipment of refurbed 7805u's. I ordered one as soon as I saw the deal.

Link here http://www.compusa.com/applications/...279&CatId=3444


----------



## BigHops323

Hey guys, just figured I'd let you know that there should be a new FX coming out (I work at Best Buy) and while I'm at work tonight I'll be getting as much info as I can about it so around 10pm I can post it up here!


----------



## rarnold

I can't find the 7805 anywhere online, does anyone know if BB will be getting any for their online store?


----------



## bigal1542

It looks like they have them, but you have to pick them up at a BB store









You could also look at:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...012&srkey=7805


----------



## bigal1542

Well, my CPU is running at 62 degrees under load so I am gunna try to switch it up and put in some new thermal paste and clean things up a bit. I'll keep ya guys posted on how it goes and if it runs any cooler. One question though. How much surface area is on the part of the chip that touches the heatsink? It doesn't look flat in the pictures, so is the area touching it really small?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Well, my CPU is running at 62 degrees under load so I am gunna try to switch it up and put in some new thermal paste and clean things up a bit. I'll keep ya guys posted on how it goes and if it runs any cooler. One question though. How much surface area is on the part of the chip that touches the heatsink? It doesn't look flat in the pictures, so is the area touching it really small?


It should be flat, but if it isn't then that's where the thermalpaste kicks in... It will fill in the gaps and transfer the heat. That may also be the reason why you are getting those high temps


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


It should be flat, but if it isn't then that's where the thermalpaste kicks in... It will fill in the gaps and transfer the heat. That may also be the reason why you are getting those high temps










Sounds good, I will most likely be giving this a shot soon


----------



## redmustang

Hey guys I got my 7805
Do any of you guys hdd light constantly flash? Mine seems to always be flashing but I don't notice any slowdown and it runs games like a champ.

Responses appreciated.


----------



## Visk

I know this has probably been answered already, but I can't seem to find the answer. I am trying to upgrade my CPU to something 2.6GHz or higher. Trying to play all the games I have, and some require more than the stock P8400. What is the best CPU i can upgrade to, bang for my buck.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redmustang*


Hey guys I got my 7805
Do any of you guys hdd light constantly flash? Mine seems to always be flashing but I don't notice any slowdown and it runs games like a champ.

Responses appreciated.


Yep that is perfectly normal. You most likely are using the "memory" that your OS allotted to the HD. If you do start to see problems and it slowing down, then you might want to check into it more, but for now it is normal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Visk*


I know this has probably been answered already, but I can't seem to find the answer. I am trying to upgrade my CPU to something 2.6GHz or higher. Trying to play all the games I have, and some require more than the stock P8400. What is the best CPU i can upgrade to, bang for my buck.










I have heard a ton of different things in the thread about getting new CPU's but you should listen to the guys who actually got and replaced the original (I did not). So I won't be able to make any good recommendations about that, but I know that I did install a faster hard drive and that made a world of difference. You can even go with RAID 0. There are benchmarks on the first page too


----------



## Visk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
I have heard a ton of different things in the thread about getting new CPU's but you should listen to the guys who actually got and replaced the original (I did not). So I won't be able to make any good recommendations about that, but I know that I did install a faster hard drive and that made a world of difference. You can even go with RAID 0. There are benchmarks on the first page too









Would I be able to just add another of the same hard drive that the laptop already comes with, in order to make a RAID 0? That's if I can find another xD. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Visk*


Would I be able to just add another of the same hard drive that the laptop already comes with, in order to make a RAID 0? That's if I can find another xD. Thanks for the feedback.


Going raid with the OEM hard drive you will need something like the stock Western Digital ( Serial ATA 150 8MB cache) . For the best performance I recommend 2 x 200GB 7200rpm 16mb Serial ATA 300 drives.

(quoted from the front page)


----------



## bigal1542

So I got a bunch of open time last night and this morning, so I decided to test the max core temps like crazy. For all test I used Speedfan and HWMonitor running together to make sure that they were both correct. In every case this was true. I ran three rounds of maxing out the cores both before and after applying the new thermal paste. I ran Prime95 with the "in-place large FFTs" to achieve the highest temperature quickly. I also ran Orthos once and came up with similar results. I alternated where the laptop was placed (On a kitchen counter) so that there was a cool surface and had the laptop power off for 30 minutes between each run. I made sure the air temp was the same also. Here is what I got for my data:

Before cleaning the heatsink and adding Arctic Silver 7
The average temps shown are PRIOR to starting the Test as numbered:
2: 59c
3: 63c
4: 65c
5: 67c
6: 68c
At which point I stopped testing because it was a little warmer than I wanted to let my CPU run.

I then opened it up and cleaned the heatsink, which was extremely dusty and applied new thermal paste after cleaning it with 91% Isopropyl Alcohol.

My results after:
2: 50c
3: 52c
4: 54c
5: 54c
6: 55c
I kept it running for a good two hours after and my temp never got above 55c. I also noticed that the other components were cooler, but that was only a few degrees.

So all in all, the new thermal paste and cleaning made a world of difference!

A few things to note:
I have undervolted my processor with this guide. I am running my CPU at the max frequency on .95 volts. Temps will most likely be higher if you are running your laptop with the default voltage.

Also a question for everyone. So I read in a guide that you are not supposed to take the thermal pad off of the Northbridge, or apply thermal paste instead. When I was removing the heatsink, part of the thermal pad came off with the heatsink, while most stayed. I made sure that when I put it back, it would fit in the same way, but I still worry about it. Is there any alternative to a heat pad? Also, will any problems arise due to a few tears in the heatpad? Do I need to worry about the temps on the Northbridge, and if so is there a program that lets me monitor the temp there?

Thanks! And if you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Visk*


I know this has probably been answered already, but I can't seem to find the answer. I am trying to upgrade my CPU to something 2.6GHz or higher. Trying to play all the games I have, and some require more than the stock P8400. What is the best CPU i can upgrade to, bang for my buck.










Hello Visk,

I upgraded my P7805 with the T9600, 2.80GHz with 6MB L2, 35W and runs 26-30C at idle and 64-67C under the load.

Also, you can upgrade to the T9800 (2.90GHz), T9900 (3.06GHz) or P9700 (2.80GHz) however these ones are a little more expensive. The last one runs at 25W that is the same as the stock P8400.

I do not recommend the X series processors (65W) which runs very hot and you can't overclock in the FX notebooks.

Cheers...


----------



## Visk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


Hello Visk,

I upgraded my P7805 with the T9600, 2.80GHz with 6MB L2, 35W and runs 26-30C at idle and 64-67C under the load.

Also, you can upgrade to the T9800 (2.90GHz), T9900 (3.06GHz) or P9700 (2.80GHz) however these ones are a little more expensive. The last one runs at 25W that is the same as the stock P8400.

I do not recommend the X series processors (65W) which runs very hot and you can't overclock in the FX notebooks.

Cheers...


Thanks martee,

T9600 is in my price range and it looks good. I was actually comparing whether to get the P9600 and T9600 now that you mentioned







. Just waiting for some good deals on either. Thanks again for your feedback, much appreciated.


----------



## BigHops323

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


Hello Visk,

I do not recommend the X series processors (65W) which runs very hot and you can't overclock in the FX notebooks.

Cheers...


This is wrong, you can overclock the extreme series by bumping the multiplier, it is just limited to 3GHz. So there is no way to overclock the Montevina extreme, but the Santa Rosa's will.

EDIT: This really only affects those with the 68xx series notebooks.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
I do not recommend the X series processors (65W) which runs very hot and you can't overclock in the FX notebooks.
Cheers...

I have it at 44w TDP and 45w TDP for quad X?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigHops323* 
This is wrong, you can overclock the extreme series by bumping the multiplier, it is just limited to 3GHz. So there is no way to overclock the Montevina extreme, but the Santa Rosa's will.

EDIT: This really only affects those with the 68xx series notebooks.

You are correct abou the multipliers. I don't have your system but think the Montevina can OC also.


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigHops323* 
This is wrong, you can overclock the extreme series by bumping the multiplier, it is just limited to 3GHz. So there is no way to overclock the Montevina extreme, but the Santa Rosa's will.

EDIT: This really only affects those with the 68xx series notebooks


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile* 
I have it at 44w TDP and 45w TDP for quad X?

You are correct abou the multipliers. I don't have your system but think the Montevina can OC also.

Guys,

As I mentioned earlier putting for example the X9100 in the 7805 or any other notebook from the p78 series in a mistake. Really. What's the point in running such processor if you still cant overclock it because Gateway not allowing to do that. As GigHops mentioned it's still limited to 3GHZ. There's no option in the BIOS to push such CPU over 3GHZ. I'm still at my point that I do not recommend the Xtreme processors.

You have the 44Watts processor which produces nothing more than the T9900 that is 35 Watts. You only have more heat and nothing more. I guess, people still buying the X series CPUs because they are chipper, but they have to deal with power hungry cpu and more heat for no advantage in the performance, For this few bucks which will left in the pocket they must buy the coolers instead. That's all.

I'm really happy with my T9600. Earlier I had the P7811 with the T9900 which I sold to my friend. And I can tell that these both processors run a like.

Cheers...


----------



## redmustang

Does anyone else have a problem with there screen like twitching?

It is almost like it is artifacting but I am not ocing my gpu at all.

Sometimes my display driver stops responding but windows it successfully resets it. And it has been doing this since I got it, so I don't think its a driver problem. (since the drivers have been updated since then)

If you know what is going on could you tell me if it is fixable or if i should rma to compusa?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redmustang*


Does anyone else have a problem with there screen like twitching?

It is almost like it is artifacting but I am not ocing my gpu at all.

Sometimes my display driver stops responding but windows it successfully resets it. And it has been doing this since I got it, so I don't think its a driver problem. (since the drivers have been updated since then)

If you know what is going on could you tell me if it is fixable or if i should rma to compusa?


That problem has driver issue written all over it. Try a different driver and let us know


----------



## redmustang

This sounds noobish but uh where can I get "different drivers"?
By different do you mean older?


----------



## mlgposer

Where can I get a good cooling system for the P6831?


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redmustang* 
This sounds noobish but uh where can I get "different drivers"?
By different do you mean older?


Hi Redmustang,

I had the same problem in my p7811 once after installing newer drivers. Lappy runs without any problem after installing the one from Gateway site. Uninstall your present driver first and put the driver from Gateway. You can try this, it won't cost much. Right?

You can also try this fix after installing the driver:
Go to windows/system32/drivers and rename nvlddmkm.sys to nvlddmkm.sys.old. Go to the nvidia directory and find the file nvlddmkm.sy_and copy it to windows/system32. Using the cmd window type EXPAND.EXE nvlddmkm.sy_ nvlddmkm.sys. When the expansion is complete, copy the new nvlddmkm.sys to windows/system32/drivers. Then restart the computer.

The uninstalling and reinstalling drivers won't delete the old nvlddmkm.sys files, it won't overwrite it with the new file version, too. This must be do manually. I found this fix on the net when I was searching for the fixing my machine. Now I run the stock Nvidia driver on my present notebook without any problem. My motto is: If ain't broken don't fix it.

Hope it will fix your machine. Cheers...


----------



## martee

There are new FX models on the Gateway site.

Cheers...


----------



## burrbit

geez i might have to apply as5 to my gpu, just got done playing some cod4 my laptop is red hot.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlgposer*


Where can I get a good cooling system for the P6831?


I have this, and couldn't be happier. I noticed HUGE temp drops when using it. I also opened up it and put new thermal paste on (AS5) which I talked about and gave stats on a few pages ago. With that and cleaning out the heatsink, there were even more gains. Also check this thread on undervolting your processor, which makes even more of a difference.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


geez i might have to apply as5 to my gpu, just got done playing some cod4 my laptop is red hot.


Awesome idea







Also try everything I listed up there ^^^


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


There are new FX models on the Gateway site.

Cheers...


which is the best one







i might buy another one and give the one i am using to my dad







for x mas


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


which is the best one







i might buy another one and give the one i am using to my dad







for x mas


Definitely the 7809. Even though the HD is a little slower, it has 500GB. Also, it is a newer model and most likely has a little better parts and cooling in it. I remember Gateway saying that they were going to improve the cooling in future FX models. And the processor is a little faster


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Definitely the 7809. Even though the HD is a little slower, it has 500GB. Also, it is a newer model and most likely has a little better parts and cooling in it. I remember Gateway saying that they were going to improve the cooling in future FX models. And the processor is a little faster










lol what am i tlakign about i am about 2 move and and will get a desktop







i7 here i come


----------



## Se7eN

Would it be better to buy the 7809, or just get an older model and upgrade it? I want a 1920 x 1200 resolution, so I would have to replace the screen anyway. Plus the 5200rpm hdd is just too slow. I'd rather just have a 100gb 7200+ hdd, I don't need a lot of space, just speed.


----------



## rarnold

Just got a 7805 from Best Buy this weekend. Love the laptop, put Windows 7 on it and everything works fine. One thing though, the screen is not that good, has horrible bleed and the image quality is not that great, messed around with the video settings for a couple of hours. Has anyone put a 1920x1200 screen in these before?

Would this screen fit??
http://cgi.ebay.com/DELL-XPS-GEN-2-L...3%3A4|294%3A50


----------



## martee

This LG screen will fit. It's exactly what 7805 had before Gateway decided to change it to WXGA one.

Cheers...


----------



## rarnold

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


This LG screen will fit. It's exactly what 7805 had before Gateway decided to change it to WXGA one.

Cheers...


Awesome, thanks


----------



## rarnold

If I may ask martee, how is the color on your screen and bleeding?


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rarnold*


If I may ask martee, how is the color on your screen and bleeding?



Guess, I'm lucky, 'cause I've got this screen with the notebook. There's no back-light bleed, no dead pixels. It isn't misty one as the AUO panel which I had in the 7811. Comparing to the previous screen color on the LG one is sharper and clear. 
Others may have the opposite opinion and the WXGA screens are sharper. I think that's the personal preference.

Cheers...


----------



## cyberwolf

Just wondering about people's windows index score. I have a p-6831 and my index score is 4.2. Should this not be higher? it's my processor(4.2) and ram(4.4) that seem to bring it down.

I saw a review where the base score was 4.5 with processor being 4.6 and my old laptop has a lesser processor and get's a 4.5.

Is my processor not working properly or should i just ignore this. my laptop was refurbished in the last 2mths so everything should be working properly.

Thanks.


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberwolf*


Just wondering about people's windows index score. I have a p-6831 and my index score is 4.2. Should this not be higher? it's my processor(4.2) and ram(4.4) that seem to bring it down.

I saw a review where the base score was 4.5 with processor being 4.6 and my old laptop has a lesser processor and get's a 4.5.

Is my processor not working properly or should i just ignore this. my laptop was refurbished in the last 2mths so everything should be working properly.

Thanks.


Those scores mean basically nothing use super pi or something similar to test CPU scores.


----------



## cyberwolf

Im interested to know what settings you guys use in the nvidia control panel. Particularly for the p-6831fx.

Also i keep getting a poor 3dmark06 basic edition score. With the latest invidia driver i only get 3600 and with the laptopvid2go latest driver even worse. Is the p-6831fx stock not supposed to get around 6500 or more?.

Help would be apreciated as im a noob at this stuff.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberwolf*


Im interested to know what settings you guys use in the nvidia control panel. Particularly for the p-6831fx.

Also i keep getting a poor 3dmark06 basic edition score. With the latest invidia driver i only get 3600 and with the laptopvid2go latest driver even worse. Is the p-6831fx stock not supposed to get around 6500 or more?.

Help would be apreciated as im a noob at this stuff.


That is what you get without some drivers. That is way too much of a difference to attribute to settings. make sure you go to gateway's site and download all the drivers that apply to your system. After that try for your score. Then adjust all your settings to the very lowest settings and see what happens. Also, run speedfan in the background with a chart to see what temps your getting. That could be causing it.


----------



## cyberwolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
That is what you get without some drivers. That is way too much of a difference to attribute to settings. make sure you go to gateway's site and download all the drivers that apply to your system. After that try for your score. Then adjust all your settings to the very lowest settings and see what happens. Also, run speedfan in the background with a chart to see what temps your getting. That could be causing it.

Il do what you say and post the results later. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## MobileWarrior

Just got a P7805U and Love it!!! I have the .17 drivers as well.


----------



## redmustang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
Hi Redmustang,

I had the same problem in my p7811 once after installing newer drivers. Lappy runs without any problem after installing the one from Gateway site. Uninstall your present driver first and put the driver from Gateway. You can try this, it won't cost much. Right?

You can also try this fix after installing the driver:
Go to windows/system32/drivers and rename nvlddmkm.sys to nvlddmkm.sys.old. Go to the nvidia directory and find the file nvlddmkm.sy_and copy it to windows/system32. Using the cmd window type EXPAND.EXE nvlddmkm.sy_ nvlddmkm.sys. When the expansion is complete, copy the new nvlddmkm.sys to windows/system32/drivers. Then restart the computer.

The uninstalling and reinstalling drivers won't delete the old nvlddmkm.sys files, it won't overwrite it with the new file version, too. This must be do manually. I found this fix on the net when I was searching for the fixing my machine. Now I run the stock Nvidia driver on my present notebook without any problem. My motto is: If ain't broken don't fix it.

Hope it will fix your machine. Cheers...

It keeps saying can't open input file nvlddmkm.sy_


----------



## cyberwolf

What are the normal temps for p-6831fx unplugged?


----------



## cyberwolf

So i was just on the gateway live chat looking for help. i told them i seemed to have high temps( idle around 70c and under load up to 100c). And this guy said he did'nt think that was too high. Now im no computer whiz but to me that seems high and based on what ive read here it certainly is.


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberwolf* 
So i was just on the gateway live chat looking for help. i told them i seemed to have high temps( idle around 70c and under load up to 100c). And this guy said he did'nt think that was too high. Now im no computer whiz but to me that seems high and based on what ive read here it certainly is.

Yeah, that's pretty high even for a laptop, mine never idols higher than 60c.

When's the last time it was given a thorough cleaning?


----------



## cyberwolf

I bought it refurbished only a week ago so dust in the vents or fan seems unlikely. What are your cpu temps idle and under load? Ive read on this thread people reporting 40c idle and 60c running games.

Ive ran 3 different monitors although speedfan seems to report a slightly lower temp than the others it still reaches well above 80c just browsing the net.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Is your CPU usage at idle high?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberwolf* 
I bought it refurbished only a week ago so dust in the vents or fan seems unlikely. What are your cpu temps idle and under load? Ive read on this thread people reporting 40c idle and 60c running games.

Ive ran 3 different monitors although speedfan seems to report a slightly lower temp than the others it still reaches well above 80c just browsing the net.

I think your GPU HSF might be clogged with dust. Feel if there is any air blowing through the heatsink where the gpu is


----------



## cyberwolf

I sent it back, getting a replacement. It actually gave out on me, i contacted the shop that i bought it from telling them the problem and once again i was told by these supposedly in the know people to ignore it and keep using it. So i did and it just went dead after a couple of hours. Then i demanded a replacement, it was his advice after all.

I'm actualy shocked by the incompetence of these technicians. My local tech ran a diagnostics the day before telling me it was fine which i insisted he was wrong about.
He asked me where i got my info and i told him the net(you guys) and he said pay no attention. Good advice huh.


----------



## Nikral

Hey, I have a couple questions and hopefully someone knows an answer









I kinda have OCD when it comes to my electronics, and I just recently got a refurb FX-6831. There are somethings bugging me. My questions are:

1) How can I get the media buttons at the top to work? I've tried the drivers on the HP site and none of them work, I've tried them on both Vista and Win7 (which Im using now) and still they don't work. I've heard I need to use the actual HP recovery disc but unfortunately I don't have that.









2) There seems to be a noise coming from the top left corner of the laptop near the vent. It seems to be something hitting the fan. It only happens when there is pressure being put on that area. Is there a tutorial on how to open up the whole case? or does anyone else know a fix for this!

Any help will be greatly appreciated







Thanks!


----------



## epxepx

I am sure this has been asked many times, but its hard ti search a 101 page thread. Whats the best non-extreme cpu i can put into the fx 7811?


----------



## rarnold

T9900 I believe


----------



## Se7eN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikral*


Hey, I have a couple questions and hopefully someone knows an answer









I kinda have OCD when it comes to my electronics, and I just recently got a refurb FX-6831. There are somethings bugging me. My questions are:

1) How can I get the media buttons at the top to work? I've tried the drivers on the HP site and none of them work, I've tried them on both Vista and Win7 (which Im using now) and still they don't work. I've heard I need to use the actual HP recovery disc but unfortunately I don't have that.









2) There seems to be a noise coming from the top left corner of the laptop near the vent. It seems to be something hitting the fan. It only happens when there is pressure being put on that area. Is there a tutorial on how to open up the whole case? or does anyone else know a fix for this!

Any help will be greatly appreciated







Thanks!



Not a clue on the buttons, as I don't have an FX ..... yet








But as far as taking it apart, I know at the very least there are tutorials as well as videos on replacing ram, HDD's, processor, etc. I would think that would be a good start at least. Google + youtube should be a good start


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

I've got the P-6860 FX and i am using it right as i post this..

I can join please D:

1.83 GHz CPU
4096MB RAM
Vista x64 home Premium
8800m GTS @ 610 core


----------



## St. Francisco

Hey guys, I'm new here, and have upgrade questions about my P-172S FX laptop.

I'm not really into the upgrade world, so most of the lingo in this thread just confuses the crap out of me, so I figured I'd just post my questions.

One of my favorite games to play is Supreme Commander (a real-time strategy game), but I find that as I get further into the battle, and more units are added to the battlefield, the battle slows down to the point where the gameplay is at a crawl. Would upgrading my RAM from 3 GB to 4 GB solve this problem? If so, I just need to replace the 1 GB chip right? What is the best chip my laptop can handle? What other performance upgrades should I look into?


----------



## HawkeyeM67

Hey im having truoble configuring the RAID. i just bought 2 new hard drives and i want to configure them in a RAID 0 format. i have no idea how to do this. I can't find it anywhere in the BIOS. any help appreciated


----------



## redmustang

OK. So that screen twitching problem I had seems to have gone away. However. now I seem to have very poor performance in games. I pretty much uninstalled all the drivers for the graphics card and put the latest ones on and still no performance gains. For instance, I used to get around 70-90 fps in cod4 maxed. Now I get 30-50. And now project torque takes a year to get started and when it does get going it has bad fps also.

Could it be a problem with something besides my graphics?

Any help is appreciated.

(ps. temps are fine and I'm not overclocking anything)


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *St. Francisco*


Hey guys, I'm new here, and have upgrade questions about my P-172S FX laptop.

I'm not really into the upgrade world, so most of the lingo in this thread just confuses the crap out of me, so I figured I'd just post my questions.

One of my favorite games to play is Supreme Commander (a real-time strategy game), but I find that as I get further into the battle, and more units are added to the battlefield, the battle slows down to the point where the gameplay is at a crawl. Would upgrading my RAM from 3 GB to 4 GB solve this problem? If so, I just need to replace the 1 GB chip right? What is the best chip my laptop can handle? What other performance upgrades should I look into?


I think the CPU is the main issue. What CPU do you have. Are you using 64bit OS? if so more RAM won't hurt but might not help. CPU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redmustang*


OK. So that screen twitching problem I had seems to have gone away. However. now I seem to have very poor performance in games. I pretty much uninstalled all the drivers for the graphics card and put the latest ones on and still no performance gains. For instance, I used to get around 70-90 fps in cod4 maxed. Now I get 30-50. And now project torque takes a year to get started and when it does get going it has bad fps also.

Could it be a problem with something besides my graphics?

Any help is appreciated.

(ps. temps are fine and I'm not overclocking anything)


Vsync is not on correct?


----------



## redmustang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile*


I think the CPU is the main issue. What CPU do you have. Are you using 64bit OS? if so more RAM won't hurt but might not help. CPU.

Vsync is not on correct?


Correct


----------



## St. Francisco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile*


I think the CPU is the main issue. What CPU do you have. Are you using 64bit OS? if so more RAM won't hurt but might not help. CPU.


Intel Core2Duo CPU T5750 @ 2.00GHz

I'm using Windows Vista 32-bit.


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikral*


Hey, I have a couple questions and hopefully someone knows an answer









I kinda have OCD when it comes to my electronics, and I just recently got a refurb FX-6831. There are somethings bugging me. My questions are:

1) How can I get the media buttons at the top to work? I've tried the drivers on the HP site and none of them work, I've tried them on both Vista and Win7 (which Im using now) and still they don't work. I've heard I need to use the actual HP recovery disc but unfortunately I don't have that.









2) There seems to be a noise coming from the top left corner of the laptop near the vent. It seems to be something hitting the fan. It only happens when there is pressure being put on that area. Is there a tutorial on how to open up the whole case? or does anyone else know a fix for this!

Any help will be greatly appreciated







Thanks!


yes on page one it shows u how 2 take it apart


----------



## cyberwolf

anyone try the latest driver from the invidia website?


----------



## Nikral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs* 
yes on page one it shows u how 2 take it apart









Except none of them show how to actually open up the area I need to open. The part the noise is coming from doesn't have any easy access areas.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redmustang*


Correct


Say more about your issue. You did mention you updated drivers? But you also mentioned an application opens slow? Drivers and application opening slow are not connected. So describe more and maybe I will get a clue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *St. Francisco*


Intel Core2Duo CPU T5750 @ 2.00GHz

I'm using Windows Vista 32-bit.


Since using 32bit I am certain a jump to 4GB will not solve your problem. The issue you have, from my recollection is CPU. The mapping of all the combatants/variables taxes the CPU I believe. I also believe I have read about this game per se?

You simply lack the CPU power to correct the problem you now face. CPU upgrades while simple do cost. I wish you luck and sorry I can't say better cheaper things.


----------



## St. Francisco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile*


Since using 32bit I am certain a jump to 4GB will not solve your problem. The issue you have, from my recollection is CPU. The mapping of all the combatants/variables taxes the CPU I believe. I also believe I have read about this game per se?

You simply lack the CPU power to correct the problem you now face. CPU upgrades while simple do cost. I wish you luck and sorry I can't say better cheaper things.

















Haha, well...that sucks.

Do you have any suggestions for the CPU upgrade? Also, would I help myself out any by going to a 64-bit OS?


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *St. Francisco*


Haha, well...that sucks.

Do you have any suggestions for the CPU upgrade? Also, would I help myself out any by going to a 64-bit OS?


Going 64 has advantages others can tell you about. I am still 32. But with your fundamental problem right now? I don't see it as the issue. For said problem CPU upgrade. I don't know your chipset either 965PM or PM45. If a 7XXX gateway a PM5 so can go up to a T9900. You might even be able to go quad. I suggest a faster Dual Core but others might have suggestions.

I don't really know about your game so not the best guide on this.


----------



## St. Francisco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile*


Going 64 has advantages others can tell you about. I am still 32. But with your fundamental problem right now? I don't see it as the issue. For said problem CPU upgrade. I don't know your chipset either 965PM or PM45. If a 7XXX gateway a PM5 so can go up to a T9900. You might even be able to go quad. I suggest a faster Dual Core but others might have suggestions.

I don't really know about your game so not the best guide on this.










Well hey, I appreciate the help anyway.


----------



## xMarka

I really appreciate this post BUT...I really need to clean out mine, as there is barely any airflow, but I am wondering, for cleaning out the GPU, is it sufficient to just blow a can of air through its vent? I ask this because it seems like it would be a sticky situation to remove the entire bottom of the laptop, and because it isn't even mentioned anywhere from what I can find..


----------



## Asus Mobile

Removal of panels is critical to a proper effective removal of dust. You actually will want to wipe some parts air does not always blow everything away. A thin layer of dust while not obstructing the air flow is reducing the cooling systems capabilities. Reducing for example the thermal transfer potential of the system.

Might seem like a chore but I think the results will be worth it.

Do some detailed temp monitoring before and after so you can see how much improvement.


----------



## rarnold

This site has tons of info on the gateway laptops http://forum.notebookreview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=5


----------



## epxepx

Has anyone used a ViDock2? It is an external video card box that plugs into the express slot.

I'm curious to know how well it works, $380 for the device.


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epxepx*


Has anyone used a ViDock2? It is an external video card box that plugs into the express slot.

I'm curious to know how well it works, $380 for the device.


I have no idea why you would need one with an FX, but as far as I have seen the express slot heavily bottlenecks the card.


----------



## epxepx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majin death*


I have no idea why you would need one with an FX, but as far as I have seen the express slot heavily bottlenecks the card.


The 9800 is nice but isn't top end imo, it's nice to have upgrade options. Why add faster ram or a faster cpu with that logic







You have tested this device? When did you "see" it? I'd like to see some good feedback on this device.


----------



## Asus Mobile

OK this is what I know. At present only supports ATI, Nvidia version not out yet. The highest card it supports now is the HD4670. The image below shows 4670 on MSI. That score is not going to at present make it worth buying for any FX owner, sorry. Those with IGP's great option.


----------



## xDRK

Hi guys, I had a few questions:

I'm trying to overclock my p7805u, but I'm not quite sure on the proper temps. It idles at about 43, but I've seen it go up to about 70 while gaming.

I was looking into upgrading something, most likely the cpu. Are there any quad cores compatible with this laptop?

Will 'undervolting' help lower the temps? Even though I hardly ever run the laptop on the battery (always plugged in) and even if I do unplug it, all I do is browse online and chat, never game.


----------



## Asus Mobile

If you can get a good undervolt under load you might drop as much as say 10F. Not sure what the plugged or unplugged has to do with undervolting.

Quads? It will physically fit in the socket it does have a higher TDP 45w vs the 25W you currently have. That might be pushing it. I do not know how quads work in FX's. I don't know if the BIOS can handle to get the benefits I just don't know.


----------



## xDRK

So would I be better off getting a higher ghz dual core?


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xDRK* 
So would I be better off getting a higher ghz dual core?

I say yes but that is my opinion only.


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDRK*


Hi guys, I had a few questions:

I'm trying to overclock my p7805u, but I'm not quite sure on the proper temps. It idles at about 43, but I've seen it go up to about 70 while gaming.

I was looking into upgrading something, most likely the cpu. Are there any quad cores compatible with this laptop?

Will 'undervolting' help lower the temps? Even though I hardly ever run the laptop on the battery (always plugged in) and even if I do unplug it, all I do is browse online and chat, never game.


I think the best upgrade would be putting a SSD, in any computer the hard drive is the bottlenecked in both desktop and laptop platforms. You will notice everything will run faster and such an easy upgrade.
For cpu i remember i ask that question a few months back for a quad, i think it was a q9300 that we can upgrade in the lappy.


----------



## xDRK

So you're saying another hdd will make it run faster?

How much of a difference do you think .6ghz will really make? I found a post in this very thread where someone upgraded from 2.26 to ~2.8 I believe, but the cpu cost ~$300.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDRK*


So you're saying another hdd will make it run faster?

How much of a difference do you think .6ghz will really make? I found a post in this very thread where someone upgraded from 2.26 to ~2.8 I believe, but the cpu cost ~$300.


He is saying a SSD will make it run faster. I think he is thinking the 1ms RA and higher read than HDD will increase start up, opening of applications and all loads. In overall standard usage (if there is such a thing) yes the HDD/SSD is the bottleneck as throughput is what from 40MB/s to what 100MB/s(?). RAM on a notebook what 4500MB/s to 6000MB/s my CPU cache is 20GB/s.

But if you look at those numbers HDD/SSD will always be the bottleneck if you accept it truly is in the first place. But yes SSD's can improve overall responsiveness nicely. They just cost so much.

2.26Ghz to 2.8Ghz is a 540Mhz or 24% increase add the extra 3MBL2 looking at on average maybe 30%. That is substantial if you ask me but $300 is a lot of money.


----------



## ritchwell

Pretty much what Asus mobile said except the 2nd gen SSD are twice the performance from what he stated around 200+ read/ 150+ write speed. There random access time is around 0.1-0.2ms. My fx-7811 has 2 storage drives space so if i want to raid 2 SSD the read and write will double but the best thing to do is put the OS on the SSD and use the other space as a storage drive. This is my plan in the near future for my fx-7811. here is my benches of my vertex raid on my desktop, this will give you an idea what raid SSD.
Edit: Also it will increase battery life, not sure of the duration.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Wow that is sick! Well now I know my new numbers. So you have two 32GB in RAID0. What does a 32GB SD cost? A 64GB a 128GB if you know?

And yes those numbers even not in RAID would increase overall system performance likely more than any other single upgrade for most.


----------



## ritchwell

From what i read in the OCZ forum, the vertex is not that compatible (actually the problem is updating the firmware mostly)with the lappy its like 50/50 they will work but they suggest OCZ summits(128mb cache) that has the Samsung controller or the Agility (almost like the vertex, the only thing different they used cheapper nand memory). The best SSD as of now in either desktop or lappy are the intel x-25m (still expensive $300+). Do not worry they are getting cheaper more SSD on the way to bring prices down.

I got the Vertex several weeks back during the shell shocker for $99 so i had to buy 2 of them. You really have to keep an eye on those deals.

Some SSD prices at newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820167005
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233087
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227451
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227461


----------



## xDRK

I really which I knew what all these abbreviations meant, I get SO lost.


----------



## Asus Mobile

HDD=hard disk drive, SSD=solid state drive.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDRK*


I really which I knew what all these abbreviations meant, I get SO lost.


http://www.overclock.net/new-members...s-dummies.html

I even have to use it sometimes


----------



## xDRK

Wow that helped lol.

So what's the difference between a hdd and ssd?


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDRK*


Wow that helped lol.

So what's the difference between a hdd and ssd?


Start here

Quote:



Computerworld - Solid-state disk (SSD) drives are all the rage among techies. The drives use non-volatile NAND flash memory, meaning there are no moving parts. Because there is no actuator arm and read/write head that must seek out data on a platter like on a hard disk drive (HDD), they are faster in reading and, in most cases, writing data.

Link.


Also wiki is a good place to look at.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

I've got the Default 6860 FX with an extra 320 GB HDD.

Oh, and, a tip for yall, take out the battery, and overclock the GPU with it, it seems to go further.


----------



## xDRK

So.. Where do you guys learn about all this?


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDRK*


So.. Where do you guys learn about all this?


We make it up and since you don't know makes us look smart.









Just kidding I don't have an answer.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDRK*


So.. Where do you guys learn about all this?


Depends on what youre talking about









In my case, everything I know about temps, cleaning it, and the software I have learned just from opening it up and trying stuff. I also just mess around a lot to learn stuff. For a lot of other stuff, I have just been following the thread from page 20 and read everything prior to it. Whenever I have a problem I Google it, too instead of just asking here right away. That way I can learn some stuff too that might not exactly be relevant to what I would get out of the exact solution here. And if you're ever confused about something, please do ask here, we don't bite... well most of the time


----------



## martee

The brand new Gateway FX model is coming.

*Gateway P7900-37FX*
17'' 1440 x 900
core 2 Quad Q9000 (2 GHz)
4GB 1066 of RAM
500GB Hard Drive
GTX 260m 1GB Graphics Card
Bluetooth + WiFi

Attachment 116786
Attachment 116787

http://go.notebookreview.com/?id=525...book-in-japan/

http://go.notebookreview.com/?id=525...+in+Japan.html


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


The brand new Gateway FX model is coming.

*Gateway P7900-37FX*
17'' 1440 x 900
core 2 Quad Q9000 (2 GHz)
4GB 1066 of RAM
500GB Hard Drive
GTX 260m 1GB Graphics Card
Bluetooth + WiFi

Attachment 116786
Attachment 116787

http://go.notebookreview.com/?id=525...book-in-japan/

http://go.notebookreview.com/?id=525...+in+Japan.html


Me want...


----------



## martee

Me too...


----------



## xDRK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


Oh, and, a tip for yall, take out the battery, and overclock the GPU with it, it seems to go further.


Wait, what? Take the battery out when it runs on AC, and then OC it?


----------



## JFX

Hey everyone, I am desperately in need of a new LCD for my P6860fx... If anyone has one to part out or a spare lcd that will fit this, 17" 1440x900 or better, let me know, email me at [email protected].. Much appreciated, otherwise anyone have any suggestions on where to get one?

I dropped my laptop the other day and It started a line down my screen then i disassembled it and the whole right side is white and black lines, gone.


----------



## Subby

Just put Win7 32bit RC1 on my brothers P-7805u, everything well, at least much better than the Stock Vista 64bit. Got bf2 working with a punkbuster fix and COD:WAW is running great now also. I had a couple crashes at first but after some drivers and windows updates its been smooth sailing.


----------



## rarnold

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JFX* 
Hey everyone, I am desperately in need of a new LCD for my P6860fx... If anyone has one to part out or a spare lcd that will fit this, 17" 1440x900 or better, let me know, email me at [email protected].. Much appreciated, otherwise anyone have any suggestions on where to get one?

I dropped my laptop the other day and It started a line down my screen then i disassembled it and the whole right side is white and black lines, gone.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GATEWAY-P780...0|293:2|294:50

I got one of these to replace the 1440x900 screen, it's a LG and very nice screen.


----------



## thegreatsquare

Damn it Gateway! Stop putting slow quads in there and give us one with a P9700 2.8GHz or, at the least, a P8800 2.66GHz.

...and a GTX260m









**Now I love the refurbed FX 7805u I got for $750. But if ASUS can sell laptops with a P8700 that OCs, a GTX260m, and 6GB RAM for under $1200 and you are selling $1600+ laptops with worse specs... then, Gateway, you're so out of the running for having THE bang-4-the-buck gaming laptop when that is what the FX has been and is supposed to be. I'm just sayin...**


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDRK*


Wait, what? Take the battery out when it runs on AC, and then OC it?


Indeed, I could not get over 570 Core, and once doing that, i reached 630+

I think it is possibly that there is not enough power through the battery.


----------



## masterwong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*


Damn it Gateway! Stop putting slow quads in there and give us one with a P9700 2.8GHz or, at the least, a P8800 2.66GHz.

...and a GTX260m









**Now I love the refurbed FX 7805u I got for $750. But if ASUS can sell laptops with a P8700 that OCs, a GTX260m, and 6GB RAM for under $1200 and you are selling $1600+ laptops with worse specs... then, Gateway, you're so out of the running for having THE bang-4-the-buck gaming laptop when that is what the FX has been and is supposed to be. I'm just sayin...**



My Long island brother i was thinking and have realized the same thing , i was waiting on refurbished or used asus on ebay u know...........


----------



## wizrd54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*


**Now I love the refurbed FX 7805u I got for $750. But if ASUS can sell laptops with a P8700 that OCs, a GTX260m, and 6GB RAM for under $1200 and you are selling $1600+ laptops with worse specs... then, Gateway, you're so out of the running for having THE bang-4-the-buck gaming laptop when that is what the FX has been and is supposed to be. I'm just sayin...**


Where did you get a FX 7805u for $750?


----------



## xDRK

I know you could get them for $850 from TigerDirect.


----------



## thegreatsquare

They just upped the price $100, I got mine at TD at the end of May.


----------



## Hostileaction

How is everyone, new to the forum. I wanted to pose a question. I currently own one of these laptops, Standard widescreen version 64 bit Vista etc. I have the 8800GTS gpu.

My question is, is there anywhere I can purchase the "PM45 Chipset with NVIDIA GeForce 9800GTS with 1024MB of GDDR3" so I can get more performance out of it. Or If I could just swap GPUs.

Also, I know I should search but this thread is over 100 pages and it would take forever to lool through. I wanted to ask what would be a good choice for a processor upgrade on these machines...mine is 1.66 GHZ, and to me I think it could use more. Thanks!


----------



## martee

The 1.66GHz? What model do you have?


----------



## thegreatsquare

I don't know that you could upgrade the GPU as it probably isn't worth what it would cost to do if you could. I think the best Price/performance CPU is the T8300 2.4GHz/3MB L2 or if you're willing to spend ~$330 the T9300 2.5/6MB L2. The extreme CPUs aren't worth it in this case.


----------



## burrbit

i have a t9300 in mine, upgraded from the t5550, well worth the money. big difference in performance.


----------



## majin death

My laptop is for sale guys.


----------



## DeathBlasT69

Im hoping someone can help me. Ever since I had to replace my LCD I get this error when i star up. "Webcam Driver open failed Please restart the web cam or computer" I've replaced the cam with the same result. i reloaded the driver a million times.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Does the webcam even work?


----------



## Hostileaction

Thanks for the info guys. Yea its 1.66GHZ, Core 2 Duo. Its about a year old.


----------



## DeathBlasT69

It worked when I first got it. Ever since the LCD had to be switched out it hasn't worked. Just not sure what to do


----------



## Kylepossible

Hey guys i have a P-6860 FX its refurbished and bought from tigerdirect.com. It overheated today and its not turning back on it was really hot i dont even know how it got that hot. Anyways is there any way i can return this to gateway/tigerdirect and get it fixed replaced? It bought it last december.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeathBlasT69* 
It worked when I first got it. Ever since the LCD had to be switched out it hasn't worked. Just not sure what to do

Make sure if the webcam cable connection is connected correctly and that the lcd isn't pushing it out of place.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylepossible* 
Hey guys i have a P-6860 FX its refurbished and bought from tigerdirect.com. It overheated today and its not turning back on it was really hot i dont even know how it got that hot. Anyways is there any way i can return this to gateway/tigerdirect and get it fixed replaced? It bought it last december.

Contact them. You might still have warranty left on it otherwise contact gateway. They are pretty good to deal with


----------



## Kylepossible

Any gateway FX users does your green light on the a/c adapter always stay lit or does it go away when not in use


----------



## Chunkylad

It's in my sig, FX all the way.
Also, with the embedded processor, can you still upgrade these? I have never worked on laptops before (planning on upgrading to a P9600 with 2.66 Ghz and a 6MB cache)


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


*Make sure if the webcam cable connection is connected correctly and that the lcd isn't pushing it out of place.*

Contact them. You might still have warranty left on it otherwise contact gateway. They are pretty good to deal with


Yeah exactly, you probably left out the Webcam cable unconnected since you have to unplug it when changing LCD because the Webcam cable is shared with the LCD's.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylepossible* 
Any gateway FX users does your green light on the a/c adapter always stay lit or does it go away when not in use

It _slowly_ fades away; that thing really packs a lot of capacitors in there that hold quite a charge, I presume.


----------



## yorks6988

Hi all,
I just bought a P-7805u from Best Buy. I got it for $575, it's on clearance. I was just wondering if there was anything I need to keep an eye on about it. I've seen a few posts about them having a heat issue, so I was just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## Se7eN

I'm thinking about buying the P-7807u, since it's the same as the P-7809u, except that it has faster but smaller hard drive, slightly older processor, and includes labelflash. Since I'm going to upgrade the processor to the best dual core available here in about 4 months, does this seem like a good idea? I'm going to add a second hard drive as well regardless of which one I get, so speed isn't an issue on the drive.


----------



## trouble9039

Does anyone know where I can get A P6831FX recovery disc? Gateway wants 20.00 for it, and that is A joke if you ask me....


----------



## Khittle

I just thought I should post here seeing as I know own one of these laptops : )

I have a gateway P-7805uFX / Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 2.26Ghz / 4Gb's of 1066Mhz DDR3 Ram / 9800M GTS Overclocked at 700/988/1800 with 1Gb of GDD3 Ram

This thing is very nice, I just wish it didn't get so darn hot lol, My games start to mess up because of the heat


----------



## Se7eN

For the heating issue with overclocking, try a laptop cooler pad. Maybe even alter the fan speed (if thats possible)?


----------



## epxepx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trouble9039*


Does anyone know where I can get A P6831FX recovery disc? Gateway wants 20.00 for it, and that is A joke if you ask me....


Personally, I just downloaded Vista and XP via Torrent. Since I already owned a license for both. You can download all the software aside from the OS from Gateway's site. Windows 7 works really nicely on the FX too.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *epxepx* 
Personally, I just downloaded Vista and XP via Torrent. Since I already owned a license for both. You can download all the software aside from the OS from Gateway's site. *Windows 7 works really nicely on the FX too.*

Put your computer into Sleep mode then wake it up. See, now the sound doesn't work, does it?









I tried modified sound drivers, and they do fix that problem, except they really bugger up the Control Panel; it crashes the CP within a few seconds, most of the time.


----------



## ritchwell

just a quick question, i remember reading something when i 1st bought my fx7811 that you can be able to raid drives, but when i go into bios ther is no option i only have ide and achi. Guess my question can you be able to on the fx7811?


----------



## masterwong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Put your computer into Sleep mode then wake it up. See, now the sound doesn't work, does it?










I tried modified sound drivers, and they do fix that problem, except they really bugger up the Control Panel; it crashes the CP within a few seconds, most of the time.



yeah mad mule i noticed that too, where'd u get the modified drivers?


----------



## cHIEFM

I am having the same issue, the reference manual says its possible and describes the proceadures. I have tried it with the HDD removed, the n installed, booting it up, and reformatting the new HHD, then booting up again and nothing. I tried GATEWAY's award winning (NOT) customer support and it turned into a "Oh your laptop is not under warranty according to our data base" instead of focusing on my question so. I took it to my local technician and will post any progress. 
The one thing that should be noted is that according to GATEWAY's documentation and FAQ guides the P model laptops support RAID0.

At this point I am welcoming any educated guesses or comments.

Chief


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cHIEFM*


I am having the same issue, the reference manual says its possible and describes the proceadures. I have tried it with the HDD removed, the n installed, booting it up, and reformatting the new HHD, then booting up again and nothing. I tried GATEWAY's award winning (NOT) customer support and it turned into a "Oh your laptop is not under warranty according to our data base" instead of focusing on my question so. I took it to my local technician and will post any progress. 
The one thing that should be noted is that according to GATEWAY's documentation and FAQ guides the P model laptops support RAID0.

At this point I am welcoming any educated guesses or comments.

Chief


The only thing i can think of is a software raid by intel matrix console manager that was preinstalled in our fx7811. But the problem with software raiding is that it uses the cpu alot.


----------



## DeathBlasT69

awhile back i wrote in my cam gave me the "web cam driver cannot start" well i changed the cable. it now works. heres the new issue. when i use it in the dark it dose not recover the light any advice?


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ritchwell*


The only thing i can think of is a software raid by intel matrix console manager that was preinstalled in our fx7811. But the problem with software raiding is that it uses the cpu alot.



You must have bios higher than 9c.05.00


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
You must have bios higher than 9c.05.00

thanks was able to update to the newest bios


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ritchwell*


thanks was able to update to the newest bios


Which one? 9c.12.00 or 9c.17.00


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Even though laptops aren't the best for gaming, I still can't wait until high school graduation when I get a fully loaded Asus one!


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


Which one? 9c.12.00 or 9c.17.00


9c.12.00, did not see the 9c.17.00. Can you post the link


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ritchwell*


9c.12.00, did not see the 9c.17.00. Can you post the link


Here you go 9C.17.00 Vista x86 and 9C.17.00 Vista x64


----------



## Se7eN

Just ordered my 7807 off newegg


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


Here you go 9C.17.00 Vista x86 and 9C.17.00 Vista x64


Any real advantage going with these over what I have in the stock lappy?


----------



## Se7eN

Is anyone using WIndows 7 ?


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Any real advantage going with these over what I have in the stock lappy?

Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll... ........................









Nope!........................







looks like the system is a bit snappier now.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll... ........................









Nope!........................







looks like the system is a bit snappier now.

snappier after the new BIOS?


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
Here you go 9C.17.00 Vista x86 and 9C.17.00 Vista x64

thanks bro, just installed it.


----------



## cHIEFM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ritchwell*


The only thing i can think of is a software raid by intel matrix console manager that was preinstalled in our fx7811. But the problem with software raiding is that it uses the cpu alot.


Your exactly right Martee,

I just picked it up and thats exactly what the tech told me "it just needed the BIOS updated" Too bad







i saw your reply too late







Thanks thou.

I will run some BMs to night and see if it did any good, I hope I can come close to shiftys.


----------



## cHIEFM

If Im trying to attain better performance out of my two 320GB hard drives. I have read before that the OS should be on on HD and the game on other. However Im thinking that if I have my configuration as RAID0 it wont matter because my HDD will be acting as one.

Which is the best configuration in you guys opinion?









I am googling this in the meantime









Thanks


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cHIEFM*


If Im trying to attain better performance out of my two 320GB hard drives. I have read before that the OS should be on on HD and the game on other. However Im thinking that if I have my configuration as RAID0 it wont matter because my HDD will be acting as one.

Which is the best configuration in you guys opinion?









I am googling this in the meantime









Thanks


Since you have 2 of the drives in a raid 0 configuration the only other thing to do to get more perpormance but you will lose some storage space is to short stroke the array.

Or another option is what im doin is one drive i have a SSD and the other bay is my storage drive.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *masterwong* 
yeah mad mule i noticed that too, where'd u get the modified drivers?

Ergh, sorry for the late reply.

http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/top...n-7-and-vista/

More specifically, from this post, because the "original modded" ones absolutely don't work: http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/top...6&#entry119596

Watch out on this page though; it always freezes for a few seconds before FF asks you if you want to enable a script...I think it's because of one member's stupid signature animation. Just say "No" and download that file that's in the permalinked post.

But like I said, it really messes up the stability of Control Panel, mostly by crashing it within a few seconds to a minute.


----------



## Folken

I'm trying to find the link that showed how to disassemble the laptop down to the mobo. I think Shifty might have posted it but I can't seem to find it. My fans and heatsinks are starting to get clogged with dust and I'd like to get at them to clean them out.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Folken* 
I'm trying to find the link that showed how to disassemble the laptop down to the mobo. I think Shifty might have posted it but I can't seem to find it. My fans and heatsinks are starting to get clogged with dust and I'd like to get at them to clean them out.

Is this it, link?


----------



## Folken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile*


Is this it, link?


That is it. Thank you very much!


----------



## OrphaGn

Quick question, I have a 6860FX with the stock T5550 and was looking to upgrade. Would the Q9000 be compatible with my laptop? If not, my second choice is the T9400.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OrphaGn* 
Quick question, I have a 6860FX with the stock T5550 and was looking to upgrade. Would the Q9000 be compatible with my laptop? If not, my second choice is the T9400.
Thanks in advance!

You can't get Quad to work correctly no Quads made for your bus speed. T9400 will not work for the same reason T9300 or X7800/X7900?X9000 are the highest. The X CPU's have higher TDP so heat could be an issue.


----------



## OrphaGn

So for example if I were to purchase this, it would be compatible, correct? http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Core2-Duo-...ht_1289wt_1165
And for heat issues would getting a laptop cooler help?


----------



## Asus Mobile

Yes that would work with your PM965 chipset. And yes for heat a cooler would help. You see your TDP is going from 35w to 44w. Others have done so I guess it should work.


----------



## OrphaGn

Awesome, thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## kill.switch

Hey all, I've been following this forum for a bit now as I am set on getting a Gateway FX laptop for my next comp purchase. I'm still trying to get some things figured out, however. I am mostly looking at the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834101176 P-7807u. I have a few quick questions though:

I'm anal about my screen resolution, is there any way to increase it to 1900x1200 on this beast?

Also, I'm pretty heavy into modding and want to figure out a way to wire up a backlit keyboard with lit keys hooked up. Would an Alienware mx17 keyboard fit in this so I could use that, then just wire it up?

After looking at the specs, I assume I could upgrade the CPU to the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819111011 Q9000 Quad-core, correct?

Are there any deals anyone has found on this? Newegg's price keeps jumping around.

Thanks all! I look forward to getting this and modding and tweaking and gaming the crap out of it!


----------



## Se7eN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kill.switch*


Hey all, I've been following this forum for a bit now as I am set on getting a Gateway FX laptop for my next comp purchase. I'm still trying to get some things figured out, however. I am mostly looking at the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834101176 P-7807u. I have a few quick questions though:

I'm anal about my screen resolution, is there any way to increase it to 1900x1200 on this beast?

Also, I'm pretty heavy into modding and want to figure out a way to wire up a backlit keyboard with lit keys hooked up. Would an Alienware mx17 keyboard fit in this so I could use that, then just wire it up?

After looking at the specs, I assume I could upgrade the CPU to the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819111011 Q9000 Quad-core, correct?

Are there any deals anyone has found on this? Newegg's price keeps jumping around.

Thanks all! I look forward to getting this and modding and tweaking and gaming the crap out of it!










I got mine at Newegg for $1099, with a $20 rebate from paypal, so I paid less than $1100 shipped. Not even a day after I ordered, the price went up $100, and now it seems to have went up another $50. o-O; I'd look around.

A few posts above yours it was stated quad core's don't work, but that was on an older FX, not sure if anything has changed.

You can upgrade your screen. A page or two back I think someone posted about an LG screen they got off eBay that works great, and is 1900 x 1200. I too am very picky with resolution, but I just got my 7807 from Newegg a few days ago, and 1440 x 900 really isn't that bad, but I still want 1900 x 1200 lol.

Offtopic~ Anyone ordered something from Newegg with horrible packing? My fx came in with 2 boxes taped together, that didn't even form 1 whole box, and barely had enough tape to hold it together. I've never had such a bad shipping experience with Newegg before =/


----------



## Instynx

So, I'm hoping to buy the one from Best Buy soon. Does anyone know exactly which hard drive is in it? Brand, part number? I'd like to order a second drive off newegg asap and set up RAID and I am really limited on time (just found out I'm deploying soon), so if anyone knows could they post here? I will be searching through the pages at the same time, so please don't flame me for a re-post, 149 pages is a lot to sift through and I'm short on time.


----------



## Asus Mobile

You can at best guess? Do you want to put the safety of the American people at that disadvantage?

I only say because they order in blocks/lots so no guarantee the same? If you run a war the same way I understand the issues.

You basically ask the impossible and want a response? Dah?


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Instynx* 
So, I'm hoping to buy the one from Best Buy soon. Does anyone know exactly which hard drive is in it? Brand, part number? I'd like to order a second drive off newegg asap and set up RAID and I am really limited on time (just found out I'm deploying soon), so if anyone knows could they post here? I will be searching through the pages at the same time, so please don't flame me for a re-post, 149 pages is a lot to sift through and I'm short on time.

The only way for sure if they allow you to open the box with a screw driver in hand to know what hdd is inside because they put a variety of branded laptop hdd.


----------



## Instynx

Ok, I guess I'll have to wait then. Explains why I was reading some people talking about WD and some Hitachi.


----------



## ritchwell

On my FX i had the seagate momentus, as of now i have upgraded already to a SSD supertalent ultradrive me and a WD scorpio black 320 as my storage.


----------



## Folken

Will the T9xxx/X9xxx 45nm line of CPUs work in the 6831FX?


----------



## Instynx

got my new P-7805u today. Was worried I'd have to flash the BIOS but it says it already has version 9C.17.00. This is the latest, correct?


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Instynx*


got my new P-7805u today. Was worried I'd have to flash the BIOS but it says it already has version 9C.17.00. This is the latest, correct?


Yup


----------



## Folken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Folken*


Will the T9xxx/X9xxx 45nm line of CPUs work in the 6831FX?


Anybody?


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Folken*


Anybody?


It has the PM965 chipset so can't work with CPU's with higher than 800Mhz fsb. So T9300 or X7800, X7900 and X9000 will all work. But remember the Xxxx have a 44w TDP vs the 35w TDP of the T9300. Some have put Xtremes in the FX for what it is worth. I do not think you can get BIOS support to take advantage of the Xtremes unlocked multipliers.


----------



## Folken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile*


It has the PM965 chipset so can't work with CPU's with higher than 800Mhz fsb. So T9300 or X7800, X7900 and X9000 will all work. But remember the Xxxx have a 44w TDP vs the 35w TDP of the T9300. Some have put Xtremes in the FX for what it is worth. I do not think you can get BIOS support to take advantage of the Xtremes unlocked multipliers.


Ok, thanks. As for the Extreme processors, I could have sworn that someone said that once you drop one in, the bios detects the unlocked multiplier?


----------



## Se7eN

Whats the highest processor the new FX's can handle? According to Newegg, the 7807 has a 1024*hz processor, so it shouldn't be limited by the 800mhz limit of the aforementioned 600 series thing?


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Se7eN* 
Whats the highest processor the new FX's can handle? According to Newegg, the 7807 has a 1024*hz processor, so it shouldn't be limited by the 800mhz limit of the aforementioned 600 series thing?

It is not it has the PM45 chipset as such it can use all the 1066Mhz fsb CPU's like the T9900 for example or X9100.


----------



## bigal1542

What are the newest drivers for the 6860? I haven't updated mine in a long time. And does anyone know if the new ones are any better at performance?


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


What are the newest drivers for the 6860? I haven't updated mine in a long time. And does anyone know if the new ones are any better at performance?


Seconded, also would like to know what the best graphics card driver are.


----------



## WarlordOne

I just updated to 190.15 with a modded inf from laptopvideo2go. I haven't had a chance to test them out yet to see if there was any performance gain though.


----------



## bigal1542

So when I am using iTunes, sometimes it freezes and skips at least 3 times each song with freezes every few songs for 10 seconds and a lockup every 10 minutes or so. I have to restart my computer also. Has anyone had issues with this? ANY ideas on how to fix it? I give rep even for trying to help. Thanks!


----------



## UndertheGun

It is not your CPU is not your HDD is not your RAM it really is not much. I think Software/applications. You need to consider reducing processes? I don't think a hardware issue


----------



## Princeshock

My laptop is being replaced by gateway, and they called and said the laptop there sending me is an Fx series 18. something inch laptop. Whats going on here? Is there a new model I'm unaware of?


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Princeshock*


My laptop is being replaced by gateway, and they called and said the laptop there sending me is an Fx series 18. something inch laptop. Whats going on here? Is there a new model I'm unaware of?


Could be, and you might be the one of the first to get it, as far as I know they only come in 17".


----------



## WarlordOne

There are no 18" Gateway laptops so I'd love to hear what you end up getting...


----------



## TwiggLe

Just as a note
Tigerdirect is running a special on these.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...433&CatId=2289

$999.99


----------



## marquette.chris

I got a problem. I just bought another drive to put in my gateway fx 7805u to use to store movies on and the device manager sees it but it not showing up under computer. I have tried searching everywhere and the only thing I come up with is raid. I would like it to be just another drive I can access. Is this possiable. I know with my desktop I can. Any help would be awsome.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marquette.chris* 
I got a problem. I just bought another drive to put in my gateway fx 7805u to use to store movies on and the device manager sees it but it not showing up under computer. I have tried searching everywhere and the only thing I come up with is raid. I would like it to be just another drive I can access. Is this possiable. I know with my desktop I can. Any help would be awsome.

You have to format it or the OS wont recognize it. Go to start and right click on Computer and select Manage. Computer management will open, in the left pane select Disk Management. You'll see your new HDD there. Right click on the drive, format it and assign it a drive letter (optional)


----------



## masterwong

Ok guys I have a couple issues.... is there any way one of you can rip your recovery disc and put up the iso ? Also is there any way to get rid of the bios password? I called gateway and they basically think i am talking about the windows logon . I tried taking out the cmos battery for days ...and its still there. I tried some bios programs but they didnt work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ocnewb

Anyone know if this CPU is compatible with my FX6831? Here is the link for it:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Core2Duo-M...d=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## masterwong

Quote:


Originally Posted by *masterwong* 
Ok guys I have a couple issues.... is there any way one of you can rip your recovery disc and put up the iso ? Also is there any way to get rid of the bios password? I called gateway and they basically think i am talking about the windows logon . I tried taking out the cmos battery for days ...and its still there. I tried some bios programs but they didnt work. Any help would be appreciated.

just bumping this to the top in hope of a reply...


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


Anyone know if this CPU is compatible with my FX6831? Here is the link for it:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Core2Duo-M...d=p3286.c0.m14



Yep, It is. The T9500 also.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *masterwong* 
just bumping this to the top in hope of a reply...

What do you need the recovery disk for? When I got my Gateway I immediately requested an OS disk and I don't even know where the recovery disks disappeared to. Isn't it just the default gateway install with the OS, drivers, and bloatware? I would suggest downloading the drivers and just installing the OS from a clean source, reusing your key of course.

As for the BIOS, you can usually clear it by removing the CMOS bat and all other power for 1 minute. If that doesn't do it you'll have to contact Gateway, unless you know of a BIOS reset jumper on the motherboard...


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *masterwong* 
Ok guys I have a couple issues.... is there any way one of you can rip your recovery disc and put up the iso ? Also is there any way to get rid of the bios password? I called gateway and they basically think i am talking about the windows logon . I tried taking out the cmos battery for days ...and its still there. I tried some bios programs but they didnt work. Any help would be appreciated.

http://support.gateway.com/s/MOTHERB...171mvr13.shtml

That help?


----------



## Sgtbash

Guys im buying a P-6860 from the US, now obviously im going to need a power adapter for it so it plugs into the UK 3-pin socket.

However, seen as the US runs on 110V and the UK runs on 240V, can I use the stock adapter that comes with it still? Does it support being plugged in the uk sockets??

Cheers


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Guys im buying a P-6860 from the US, now obviously im going to need a power adapter for it so it plugs into the UK 3-pin socket.

However, seen as the US runs on 110V and the UK runs on 240V, can I use the stock adapter that comes with it still? Does it support being plugged in the uk sockets??

Cheers









You will need adapter like this one US-EU-AU-to-UK-AC-POWER-PLUG-ADAPTER Hope it helps.

Cheers...


----------



## WarlordOne

The Gateway adapter provides 120W, I got rid of it right away in favor of using a Targus 180W adapter. The stock one has been known to get really hot and start buzzing, which isn't terribly reassuring.

The Targus APA05US is much more efficient as well and I can tell you that it takes from 100-240V AC so all you would need is an outlet adapter. Even my old Dell's power brick can use anywhere from 100-240V AC in so I'm guessing you'll be fine even with the stock brick.


----------



## Sgtbash

I will take that into account, but i was actually wondering how the us current is rated at 110V at the plug but the uk is rated 230v at the plug? Can I use the US transformer with a uk current? even if I do get a pin converter?

Cheers


----------



## stryker7314

Been looking all over for an answer maybe someone here can help. I have a p6860 and I'm thinking of installing a Mini PCIe SSD. Can we boot from it if installed? If not, can we at least allocate the page file to it? Would seem like a good cheap upgrade on speed.

These are what i'm talking about.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ue&Order=PRICE


----------



## stryker7314

BTW, to answer your question Sgtbash, the stock adapter supports 240v outlets, and this isn't only from reading the adapter but I also used it last time I was in Ireland, Kuwait and Iraq, and they are all 240v.


----------



## Sgtbash

Thanks man, releives a bit of stress.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stryker7314* 
Been looking all over for an answer maybe someone here can help. I have a p6860 and I'm thinking of installing a Mini PCIe SSD. Can we boot from it if installed? If not, can we at least allocate the page file to it? Would seem like a good cheap upgrade on speed.

These are what i'm talking about.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ue&Order=PRICE

You link doesn't work correctly. Check this out:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/show....php?p=5162254

Looks like you'd be better served with a SATA SSD


----------



## duder1029384756

Hello all, I'm new here. I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with the gateway p-79 series laptops. I just found one online here in canada, and it looks great on paper, but I can't find any real info/reviews about it!


----------



## guvnaguy

Hi guys, I currently have a P-6860FX with the stock specs, except for the processor (which I replaced with a C2D T9300). I am looking to upgrade the Hard Drive. I'm considering getting two of these in a RAID 0 setup.

Would this be a good price/performance setup? Would it drain battery life significantly by adding another drive?
Thanks!


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guvnaguy* 
Hi guys, I currently have a P-6860FX with the stock specs, except for the processor (which I replaced with a C2D T9300). I am looking to upgrade the Hard Drive. I'm considering getting two of these in a RAID 0 setup.

Would this be a good price/performance setup? Would it drain battery life significantly by adding another drive?
Thanks!

I was running a raid-0 configuration on my 6860 but I quickly ran out of room on my 320GB hdd(s). They do generate a lot of heat under the palmrests and have considerable power consumption. But there is a noticable performance increase.

Anyway, I ended up getting rid of the second HDD about 2 months later as the pros were not enough to make up for the cons. Now, I'm looking to add a SSD as the primary and use the stocker as a just storage.


----------



## Chunkylad

Does anyone know where you can buy an Intel P9600 processor from a retailer? I searched around a lot and can not find a single retailer who has them for sale.


----------



## UndertheGun

P9600, link. Link.


----------



## WarlordOne

I just wanted to add that the Gateway FX's synaptics touchpad is compatable with multitouch. Chiral motion, momentum, 2 and 3 finger multitouch all work! Here's the guide if you're interested in checking it out:

Enable Multitouch(two-fingers) on Synaptics trackpad for Windows xp/Vista/7

I've been using it on Vista x64 no problems.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

wow I'm surprised, I just ran Red Faction Guerrilla and I turned up a lot of features and it still kicked bout 40-50FPS, and about 34 during demolition physics, which is pretty awesome for a 1.83GHz CPU & a 8800M GTS. I love my P-6860FX!


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WarlordOne* 
I was running a raid-0 configuration on my 6860 but I quickly ran out of room on my 320GB hdd(s). They do generate a lot of heat under the palmrests and have considerable power consumption. But there is a noticable performance increase.

Anyway, I ended up getting rid of the second HDD about 2 months later as the pros were not enough to make up for the cons. Now, I'm looking to add a SSD as the primary and use the stocker as a just storage.

Im running a 64gig SSD as my primary and using the scorpion black as my storage. Got to say it was the best decision i made.


----------



## Sgtbash

Hey guys, I should be getting my p-6860 delivered this week. Whats the fastest processor available for it? Also, is the gpu upgradable?

Cheers


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Hey guys, I should be getting my p-6860 delivered this week. Whats the fastest processor available for it? Also, is the gpu upgradable?

Cheers










Fastest CPU is T9500 followed by the T9300. You can also use the X7800, X7900, X9000 extreme processors all of which should oc to 3Ghz in the bios although the additional heat might be an issue at that speed. Also the overclocking feature only unlocks in the bios when you use and extreme series chip so don't freak out if you don't see it.

As for the GPU, no.


----------



## Sgtbash

Cheers man, what would be the best for gaming then?


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Cheers man, what would be the best for gaming then?


Anything 2.4Ghz or better. Anything higher is just icing on the cake.


----------



## TrUzApalOOza

I've got a T9300 on order, mainly ordered for improving my virtualization performance under Windows 7.

I don't believe the 6860 has the option in BIOS to enable Intel VT feature -- anyone know how to pull this off?

-TRUZ


----------



## TH3_BuRN1NaT0R

What are some compatible processor upgrades for the p-7805u out right now I have a intel core 2 duo p8400 2.26 ghz processor and would like to get like a 2.6 or 2.8. Thank you I'm new here but I've had my computer for a while now and I have to say these gateway fx's are great!


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrUzApalOOza*


I've got a T9300 on order, mainly ordered for improving my virtualization performance under Windows 7.

I don't believe the 6860 has the option in BIOS to enable Intel VT feature -- anyone know how to pull this off?

-TRUZ


http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=425952


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TH3_BuRN1NaT0R*


What are some compatible processor upgrades for the p-7805u out right now I have a intel core 2 duo p8400 2.26 ghz processor and would like to get like a 2.6 or 2.8. Thank you I'm new here but I've had my computer for a while now and I have to say these gateway fx's are great!


These processors will fit

T9400 - 2,53GHz
T9550 - 2.66GHz
T9600 - 2.80GHz
T9800 - 2.93GHz
T9900 - 3.06GHz 
P9500 - 2.53GHz
P9600 - 2.66GHz
P9700 - 2.80Ghz all with 1066MHz FSB and 6MB L2Cache

P8600 - 2.40GHz
P8700 - 2.53GHz
P8800 - 2.66GHz all with 1066MHz FSB and 3MB L2Cache


----------



## TrUzApalOOza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WarlordOne* 
http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=425952

Warlord, so it looks like your link winds me over to custom firmware created by the community "The 94.31 BIOS files are for Gateway P-68xx FX and P-17x FX laptops" --- I'll grab them and try once my T9300 comes in, was hoping Gateway would make official firmwares -- since I have 3 year warranty still left on this machine.

Thanks for the pointer, I guess my searching earlier should have tried other keywords.

-

Have you used this .31 firmware yourself successfully?


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrUzApalOOza*


Warlord, so it looks like your link winds me over to custom firmware created by the community "The 94.31 BIOS files are for Gateway P-68xx FX and P-17x FX laptops" --- I'll grab them and try once my T9300 comes in, was hoping Gateway would make official firmwares -- since I have 3 year warranty still left on this machine.

Thanks for the pointer, I guess my searching earlier should have tried other keywords.

-

Have you used this .31 firmware yourself successfully?


No I haven't as I don't need VT.

Although I bricked the laptop once when I accidentally installed the wrong modded firmware for the PM45 instead of the GM965 chipset. Gateway repaired it under warranty so I wouldn't worry about that. Just do yourself a favor an make sure you install the correct one so your not without your laptop for any period of time.


----------



## MobileWarrior

I have been thinking about upgrading my cpu. been looking at a P9700, T9900, and X9100. Jury is still out on which one I will choose.


----------



## UndertheGun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


These processors will fit

T9400 - 2,53GHz
T9550 - 2.66GHz
T9600 - 2.80GHz
T9800 - 2.93GHz
T9900 - 3.06GHz 
P9500 - 2.53GHz
P9600 - 2.66GHz
P9700 - 2.80Ghz all with 1066MHz FSB and 6MB L2Cache

P8600 - 2.40GHz
P8700 - 2.53GHz
P8800 - 2.66GHz all with 1066MHz FSB and 3MB L2Cache


They will fit but will not work correctly with a PM965 chipset.


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UndertheGun* 
They will fit but will not work correctly with a PM965 chipset.

The P7805 has PM45. The PM965 is in the older FX, as 68series and 17series.


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MobileWarrior* 
I have been thinking about upgrading my cpu. been looking at a P9700, T9900, and X9100. Jury is still out on which one I will choose.


The T9900 will run cooler than the X9100, but will consume little more power than the P9700.


----------



## UndertheGun

martee you are correct. And I would not get a T9300 with that.


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UndertheGun*


martee you are correct. And I would not get a T9300 with that.


No problem. Regards UndertheGun.


----------



## F4113N

I recently purchased a new CPU for my laptop which is the Gateway FX p-6831, its a Intel core 2 duo 2.4 ghz 3mb cache p8600. it's slot p of course but when I install it and turn on the laptop the fans kick in and everything but the screen stays black and nothing happens.

If you need more info let me know, this is really frustrating me seeing as I love this laptop and all it needs is a CPU upgrade to stay current.


----------



## DecepticonDc5

helloooo just joined the forum for this here thread :]

I have a P-6860FX and i am looking into upgrading the cpu. what do you guys recomend? would a p8600 duo work?


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F4113N*


I recently purchased a new CPU for my laptop which is the Gateway FX p-6831, its a Intel core 2 duo 2.4 ghz 3mb cache p8600. it's slot p of course but when I install it and turn on the laptop the fans kick in and everything but the screen stays black and nothing happens.

If you need more info let me know, this is really frustrating me seeing as I love this laptop and all it needs is a CPU upgrade to stay current.



The P8600 won't work in the p6831, what you need is the processors with the 800MHz Front Side Bus. The P8600 will work on the Centrino2 laptops as the newer P78xx FX series with 1066MHz FSB.

You have to get one of these CPUs :

T9500 2.60GHz 800MHz FSB 6MB L2 Cache
T9300 2.50GHz 800MHz FSB 6MB L2 Cache
T8300 2.40GHz 800MHz FSB 3MB L2 Cache
T8100 2.10GHZ 800MHz FSB 3MB L2 Cache
T7800 2.60GHZ 800MHz FSB 4MB L2 Cache
T7700 2.40GHz 800MHz FSB 4MB L2 Cache
T7500 2.20GHz 800MHz FSB 4MB L2 Cache

You can also get the X series processors, but I don't recommend them due to heat which they produce.

X9000 2.80GHz 800MHz FSB 6MB L2 Cache
X7900 2.80GHz 800MHz FSB 4MB L2 Cache
X7800 2.80GHz 800MHz FSB 4MB L2 Cache

Hope it helps.


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DecepticonDc5*


helloooo just joined the forum for this here thread :]

I have a P-6860FX and i am looking into upgrading the cpu. what do you guys recomend? would a p8600 duo work?



Decepticon,

The P8600 will fit in your lappy, but won't work. Sorry. Look at my previous post. I would recommend the T9300 or the T9500. I have got the T9300 in my M6850FX machine which is the 15" version of the P6860FX.


----------



## DecepticonDc5

so i am restricted to 800mhz?


----------



## F4113N

Thank you, after looking around I came to that conclusion... I feel ashamed at making this purchase already >.</ well anyone want a 100$ p8600?


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DecepticonDc5*


so i am restricted to 800mhz?


Yes, you are. As I already mentioned the T9300 processor would be the best choice. It's relatively cheap and would give you the best performance boost.


----------



## JFX

People not too happy with a 800 fsb cpu in their comps mobile gaming systems, It wasn't too long ago I built top gaming desktops with 133 fsb!!

I found a laptop sitting in a trash can on W 54st in Manhattan this spring, turns out it had a T8100, and now that's what my 6860 has, lucky me, I'm also 25% irish


----------



## Sgtbash

Hey guys im picking up my P-6860 on monday. What should I expect out of:

Needs for Speed: Shift
Call Of Duty 4
Crysis: Warhead

Also, whats the battery like with the brightnest minimal just surfing the web with wifi?

Cheers


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Hey guys im picking up my P-6860 on monday. What should I expect out of:

Needs for Speed: Shift
Call Of Duty 4
Crysis: Warhead

Also, whats the battery like with the brightnest minimal just surfing the web with wifi?

Cheers










It should be like a mid range desktop, but once you upgrade your cpu you will see a huuuuuge improvement playing those games

Surfing the web with the screen on brightest should give you close to 2:30 hours on power saver or maybe more


----------



## Sgtbash

YAY


----------



## The Mad Mule

lol why is your wireless turned off?


----------



## Sgtbash

Plugged into the modem


----------



## martee

Congrats Stgbash...


----------



## Sgtbash

Right guys, got a couple of problems while running windows 7 ultimate 64bit that I pre- ordered:

1. Aero sometimes can never be turned on while starting the system up, yet sometime it works fine, soid haveo restart for it to get aero on again. (Latest drivers are installed)

2. The sound sometimes cuts off when I load an application. Say im browsing the web listening to music, its all good. But then I close the music and close the web and startup cod4, the sound will be like its muted, but shows 100%. I then try to open music again and it says its playing but I have no sound.

3. The hot key next to the powerbutton, the music symbol and dvd symbol dont work. Can someone tell my how to assign them in Windows 7? Its got a diffrent reg to vista so the thing on the first page doesnt work.

4. Dont know if its a problem but when its idle and cool, the back right fan turns on for two minutes, then turns off for two minutes and repeats. same with the left one too.

Apart from that, LOVING it so far, the fact that I can play GRID at ultra ON A LAPTOP is amazing








Cheers and +REP for help


----------



## TrUzApalOOza

For those looking for retail T9300's -- good luck, I've given up on finding them at acceptable prices over the last 3 weeks; finally had to go with a Intel Core 2 Duo T8300 2.40 GHz 3M L2 Cache 800MHz FSB. And the T9600s are still waaaaaaaaaaaay overpriced. Wanted the T9300 vs T8300 for the 6MB L2 Cache, but I know this T8300 due in a few days will be great regardless.

RETAIL being 3-year warranty, vs. worthless 15-days on OEM it seems...


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrUzApalOOza*


For those looking for retail T9300's -- good luck, I've given up on finding them at acceptable prices over the last 3 weeks; finally had to go with a Intel Core 2 Duo T8300 2.40 GHz 3M L2 Cache 800MHz FSB. And the T9600s are still waaaaaaaaaaaay overpriced. Wanted the T9300 vs T8300 for the 6MB L2 Cache, but I know this T8300 due in a few days will be great regardless.

RETAIL being 3-year warranty, vs. worthless 15-days on OEM it seems...


You can find T9300 here. Now this CPU costs much less than year ago. By the way the T9600 is not compatible with T9300 or T8300.


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 

3. The hot key next to the powerbutton, the music symbol and dvd symbol dont work. Can someone tell my how to assign them in Windows 7? Its got a diffrent reg to vista so the thing on the first page doesnt work.


Did you try the Hot Start Utility driver. Frankly, it's for Vista, but you might try it. If this won't work, manually add the entry in the registry.

Few words about the fans. In case of the GPU, in my 7805, the left fan constantly keeps the temperature between 43-49C. At the 49C fan starts and stops when the temperature drops to 43C. The same is with your machine I think.


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *martee*   Did you try the Hot Start Utility driver. Frankly, it's for Vista, but you might try it. If this won't work, manually add the entry in the registry.

Few words about the fans. In case of the GPU, in my 7805, the left fan constantly keeps the temperature between 43-49C. At the 49C fan starts and stops when the temperature drops to 43C. The same is with your machine I think.  
Yeah Ive tried that, but it doesnt work









Anyway I Just played a bit O' Crysis: Warhead. Its a pretty crappy video but im more impressed with the performance for a 1.8ghz cpu









  
 YouTube - Crysis Warhead on A Laptop


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Yeah Ive tried that, but it doesnt work









Anyway I Just played a bit O' Crysis: Warhead. Its a pretty crappy video but im more impressed with the performance for a 1.8ghz cpu









YouTube - Crysis Warhead on A Laptop

It supprised me too when I put Crysis on it.


----------



## Sgtbash

Lol why did you sell it? I do think it needs a cpu upgrade tho, im looking at prices for the t9300


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Lol why did you sell it? I do think it needs a cpu upgrade tho, im looking at prices for the t9300










I wanted to get into case modding.


----------



## TrUzApalOOza

Regarding BIOS (mod community version) to enable VT in replacement chips --- is it safe to put this BIOS upgrade on BEFORE i replace the chip? I'd rather get that done first, before CPU change just incase --- if it bricks and i can't undo, its still under warranty.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sgtbash

Really need some help on this guys, its really strange and I cant find any answers.

The problem is this:

SOMETIMES when I boot up windows I get no sound, no mouse support or track pad, and I have no aero at all. Yet other times it boots up just like it should.

please help guys, im clueless and its really irritating as I have to keep the power button down for five seconds otherwise it wont shut off.

Loads of reps for help


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Really need some help on this guys, its really strange and I cant find any answers.

The problem is this:

SOMETIMES when I boot up windows I get no sound, no mouse support or track pad, and I have no aero at all. Yet other times it boots up just like it should.

please help guys, im clueless and its really irritating as I have to keep the power button down for five seconds otherwise it wont shut off.

Loads of reps for help










Sounds like typical Windows 7 problems, have you tried getting drivers from gateways site or loading them off the oem disk?


----------



## Sgtbash

I just put it in hibernate now stops them prblems plus its faster









But anyway, would upgrading to a t9300 improve FPS in games like cod4 and such? Or is it just a boost in loading things up etc?


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
I just put it in hibernate now stops them prblems plus its faster









But anyway, would upgrading to a t9300 improve FPS in games like cod4 and such? Or is it just a boost in loading things up etc?

Yes(game dependent), and probably(program dependent).


----------



## burrbit

Does anyone know where i can get a keyboard replacement for a 6831fx? i just contacted gateway and because my laptop is out of warranty they wont help me. They said i can order one from mundocorp.com for 80 dollars. I dont really want to pay that much, and they are out of stock anyways


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
Does anyone know where i can get a keyboard replacement for a 6831fx? i just contacted gateway and because my laptop is out of warranty they wont help me. They said i can order one from mundocorp.com for 80 dollars. I dont really want to pay that much, and they are out of stock anyways

What is wrong with it?


----------



## burrbit

my y key snapped off and the retainer clip is broken, so theres no chance at fixing it


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


my y key snapped off and the retainer clip is broken, so theres no chance at fixing it










I thought the retainer clip was metal.


----------



## burrbit

plastic


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


plastic










Are you talking about the scissor?


----------



## burrbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majin death* 
Are you talking about the scissor?

yeah


----------



## Sgtbash

Right guys it seems all of the drivers from the nvidia site causethis, but the 167 driver from gateway doesnt. Its ok, but because its so old itdoesnt includeany cuda or physx software







Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
yeah










Looks like your models keyboard is different than the 6860, what I did was just buy the key an scissor off of ebay for like $7.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Right guys it seems all of the drivers from the nvidia site causethis, but the 167 driver from gateway doesnt. Its ok, but because its so old itdoesnt includeany cuda or physx software







Anybody got any suggestions?


I was using custom drivers from some site, I'll post back if I remember what it was.


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Right guys it seems all of the drivers from the nvidia site causethis, but the 167 driver from gateway doesnt. Its ok, but because its so old itdoesnt includeany cuda or physx software







Anybody got any suggestions?

Did you try this one or the newest one here?


----------



## tNok85

Quick question, anybody had luck changing how fast the volume control adjusts?

It's so painfully slow. I almost never use it, it's faster to tab out and change the volume if I'm in a game, and if I'm out of game, there's 0 reason to use it.


----------



## Sgtbash

Thing is, I dont know how to install custom drivers because theres inf's and things isnt there?


----------



## Sgtbash

Is this 3dmark score: 7336 3DMarks about right for a stock system. And why do other people have a 1000 more gpu points for each test if they only upgraded there cpu?


----------



## UndertheGun

Drivers.


----------



## Sgtbash

Care to expand? What do you mean by "Drivers"?


----------



## UndertheGun

I don't know your notebook but I know people get better scores using certain drivers. So find out what drivers people are using to get good scores? I do think your score is a little low. I think closer to 8000 would be goal stock.


----------



## TrUzApalOOza

Anyone running final Windows 7 64-bit on FX6860? Looking to verify that everyone else is having same audio problems (IDT HD audio card)...

There is no working sound after coming back from sleep or hibernate. Audio is not disabled, or red X ... you can see the sound working on the displays and tests. Pretty much same problem as i find Vista people had, but not hotfix from MS. A system reboot returns my sound.

Does anyone have the actual IDT software working on 64-bit Windows 7, if so which install package? I've tried several IDT driver sets from the internet, and they all end up in broken audio; which i then have to go back to the MS WIN7 provided drivers.

Thanks.


----------



## Sgtbash

Exact Problem I had, it went away after a realtek ethernet windows update :/


----------



## TrUzApalOOza

Maybe I'll disable the onboard realtek card, since i'm on wireless and see if that makes any difference with sound failing after resume (sleep/hibernate) -- worth a try). UPDATE: nope, that did not help, nor did disabling the unused NICs.

Also updated the 4965AGN wireless via http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/detect.htm --- went from 12.x (came with win7 final) to 13.x; that didn't do anything either.

-

Gateway seems to have abandoned the FX6860 -- no new drivers/updates since 2008 --- whats the point of my 3 year warranty if they won't keep up with drivers?


----------



## shifty22123

Have you guys seen the new FX model BestBuy is selling? It has a GTX260m and good cpu for only $1049.99

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Gateway+...&skuId=9605365


----------



## Grosmechantloup

Do you guys get heat issues with the FX? I get it pretty often when I game. The computers tend to be very hot and then crashes after 20 minutes of gaming...

I'll open the PC and clean the fans..


----------



## Sgtbash

My caps out at around 55c when im gaming, but the previous owner put AS5 on the heatsink and its cleaned every month :/


----------



## Grosmechantloup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
My caps out at around 55c when im gaming, but the previous owner put AS5 on the heatsink and its cleaned every month :/

But how to you clean it? I tried unscrewing everything but it didn't work out... I only have access to the CPU fan but not the GPU... I think the problem is the GPU, it gets sooo hot


----------



## jspeedracer

I was reading over the thread and notice it said there are no options for overclocking with this laptop. I believe MemSet supports the chipset for tweaking memory timings, and I also thought setfsb or other overclocking software would work with the pm45 chipset. Anyone know if setfsb or anything will work with this? Or is there any cpu hardware mods? I am trading my sig system for an fx 7811 with a T9600 and just trying to see if I will be able to OC anything on it.


----------



## burrbit

anyone with a laptop under warranty wanna hook me up with a keyboard? ill make it worth your while









mundocorp.com is sold out


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
anyone with a laptop under warranty wanna hook me up with a keyboard? ill make it worth your while









mundocorp.com is sold out









You dont have to be under warranty for a new keyboard. I got one shipped to me from gateway and I was way out of warranty. Just call them up


----------



## burrbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
You dont have to be under warranty for a new keyboard. I got one shipped to me from gateway and I was way out of warranty. Just call them up

really? how much did it cost?

i chatted to a customer service rep online, they told me to order from mundocorp.com which i guess is there they ship surplus to.


----------



## brandon3434

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jspeedracer* 
I was reading over the thread and notice it said there are no options for overclocking with this laptop. I believe MemSet supports the chipset for tweaking memory timings, and I also thought setfsb or other overclocking software would work with the pm45 chipset. Anyone know if setfsb or anything will work with this? Or is there any cpu hardware mods? I am trading my sig system for an fx 7811 with a T9600 and just trying to see if I will be able to OC anything on it.


hey man, this is brandon, the guy u traded with...go to laptopreviews.com or notebookreviews.com whatever its called and look under the gateway fx section...people always upgrade the processors there and do overclocking junk...so yea id check there...


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jspeedracer* 
I was reading over the thread and notice it said there are no options for overclocking with this laptop. I believe MemSet supports the chipset for tweaking memory timings, and I also thought setfsb or other overclocking software would work with the pm45 chipset. Anyone know if setfsb or anything will work with this? Or is there any cpu hardware mods? I am trading my sig system for an fx 7811 with a T9600 and just trying to see if I will be able to OC anything on it.

The only way to overclock the cpu is to buy an extreme cpu like the x7900 or x9000 and in your case the x9100. SetFSB might support your chipset but overclocking will cause your laptop to be unstable. Setting the FSB higher will increase your cpu speed but also your ram speed and most laptop ram are horrible overclockers. So... your cpu might be able to handle the overclocking but something else like ram will cause problems.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
really? how much did it cost?

i chatted to a customer service rep online, they told me to order from mundocorp.com which i guess is there they ship surplus to.

I believe it was free or just the shipping had to be paid which couldn't have been more then $30. It was almost 2 years ago btw


----------



## k1ngkev1n1

If i can where do i get the CPU, Ram... etc and does anyone recomend any particular parts, specifically the CPU id like to upgrade or overclock if possible. I will get ram so i have 4 gigs i have 3 now. I look forward to your help.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k1ngkev1n1* 
If i can where do i get the CPU, Ram... etc and does anyone recomend any particular parts, specifically the CPU id like to upgrade or overclock if possible. I will get ram so i have 4 gigs i have 3 now. I look forward to your help.

Newegg is a good place to get ram and hard drives. The cheapest place to get a good overclocking cpu is either the forums at notebookreview or ebay


----------



## Folken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Have you guys seen the new FX model BestBuy is selling? It has a GTX260m and good cpu for only $1049.99

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Gateway+...&skuId=9605365

I wish they would throw a quad core in this baby. I would definitely get my hands on one.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Throw me up there! Proud owner of this beast of a lappy. It weighs more than any laptop I have ever seen. I love it.









http://www.overclock.net/rants-raves...-now-pics.html


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Folken*


I wish they would throw a quad core in this baby. I would definitely get my hands on one.










That GTX 260M is playing all the right notes for this laptop and a quad or a extreme chip would kick some serious ass

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You*


Throw me up there! Proud owner of this beast of a lappy. It weighs more than any laptop I have ever seen. I love it.









http://www.overclock.net/rants-raves...-now-pics.html


Added you to the list! Welcome


----------



## UndertheGun

Thermal issues guys sorry? How about SLI? Thermal issues but yea I know more like say MoBo does not support.

A man with out dreams is not a man? So you guys keep pushing the limits. Best of luck.


----------



## k1ngkev1n1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Newegg is a good place to get ram and hard drives. The cheapest place to get a good overclocking cpu is either the forums at notebookreview or ebay


What cpu would you recomend for my gateway p172? to play crysis, borderlands...etc and other first person shooters. right now for sum reason on my call of duty world at war during cinemas between missions it is just black can hear everything, but no visual then when the game comes back i can play it fine. I can see that during the cinema my CPU says its being used 100% not sure if this is the problem or not. But ireally would liek to upgrade my CPU. it really doesnt have a good cpu at the moment only like 2.00 ghz and T5500 or sumthing like that.


----------



## DeathBlasT69

Quick question will the 7811 with the bios update handle a q9100?


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Well I tried to push this a bit to far. L4D2 demo maxed out plays with absolutely no lag and then my entire PC just freezes. Have to manually restart. I assume it is overheating. Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathBlasT69*


Quick question will the 7811 with the bios update handle a q9100?


Nope...It isn't BIOS it's the mobo.


----------



## Folken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You* 
Well I tried to push this a bit to far. L4D2 demo maxed out plays with absolutely no lag and then my entire PC just freezes. Have to manually restart. I assume it is overheating. Any ideas on how to fix it?

Are you overclocking your videocard? If you are, try clocking it back a little bit until it doesn't freeze up. Are you playing with the laptop on a hard flat surface where all the vents can cool easily?


----------



## Sgtbash

Guys is it possible to configure the fan speeds on a P-6860?

I just want to ramp it to full everytime i game because it doesnt always automatically do it even if its red hot.


----------



## Se7eN

Where is the fingerprint reader on the 7807? Or does it not have one?


----------



## ursidaj05

Hello fellow fx users. I was sitting around and looking at the newer version laptops hoping santa would bring me one but if course santa doesnt like me anymore, and im a college student so im poor. I was hoping to pick one up over the summer so I had a question or two. I really want to get my hands on a higher end GPU so I was interested in a broken 7805. There are two routes I can go.

*edit* I forgot to mention I currently own a p6831 fx.

The first, hopefully cheaper one, is to find a mother board from the 7805u, but im not sure if I can swap motherboards with the 6831 housing. It seems like everything matches up but im not quite sure. The other route I can take is to find one with a broken screen and simply replace the screen, as gateway fx's screens are particularly easy to replace.

So my questions are which route would you suggest? And do you guys know any websites in which I can purchase cheap motherboards, and screens.

ps: you can mail one too me if you want


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ursidaj05*


Hello fellow fx users. I was sitting around and looking at the newer version laptops hoping santa would bring me one but if course santa doesnt like me anymore, and im a college student so im poor. I was hoping to pick one up over the summer so I had a question or two. I really want to get my hands on a higher end GPU so I was interested in a broken 7805. There are two routes I can go.

*edit* I forgot to mention I currently own a p6831 fx.

The first, hopefully cheaper one, is to find a mother board from the 7805u, but im not sure if I can swap motherboards with the 6831 housing. It seems like everything matches up but im not quite sure. The other route I can take is to find one with a broken screen and simply replace the screen, as gateway fx's screens are particularly easy to replace.

So my questions are which route would you suggest? And do you guys know any websites in which I can purchase cheap motherboards, and screens.

ps: you can mail one too me if you want











Hello Ursidaj,

IMO, the both routes would lead you to the final destination, but the second one would be the simplest and the cheaper than swapping the motherboard in your current machine. The point is, you would need not only the mobo from the P78series, but also the CPU with the 1066 FSB, the DDR3 RAM (you can go up to 8GB), the new WiFi card like the Intel 5100 or the 5300 and probably the media bar as well. The 7805 does not have the Windows Hotstart button on this bar. The cases are the same on the both, the P68 and the P78 series, so that's no problem with this.

The cheapest screen panels you can find on the E-bay. They runs around $100 right now. I suggest to get the one with the 1920x1200 resolution, like this LG one here.

The third route. You could also upgrade the 6831 with the T9300 or the T9500 CPU and get one model from the current P79series in the future.

Hope it helps somehow. Cheers...


----------



## ursidaj05

Ok great information. I did not quite understand what you meant by the third route though. were you suggesting a processor compatable with the p78 series motherboard, then to eventually upgrade the motherboard?

In addition, do you have a website with cheap mobos? i found one online but it was 500 usd and out of stock : /


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ursidaj05* 
Ok great information. I did not quite understand what you meant by the third route though. were you suggesting a processor compatable with the p78 series motherboard, then to eventually upgrade the motherboard?

In addition, do you have a website with cheap mobos? i found one online but it was 500 usd and out of stock : /

I mean, forget about the 7805 and upgrade your present P6831 with faster CPU like T9300 or T9500. In the future, when you get enough money buy one model of the P79series with the Nvidia GTX 260M graphic card.
P7908 and P7917.

Sorry, but it's hard to get the mobo for the P78series. They usually run about $425, however they are out of stock everywhere. The cheapest place to get one would be the Ebay. Unfortunately, there is no mobo for 7805 over there, right now.

Cheers...


----------



## Chimeracaust

The P-7915u FX looks hawt, I still love my P-7805u though =)


----------



## DeathBlasT69

I have a quick question I hope some can help me with. My 7811 came with a nice cloth cover to protect my screen from keyboard dust and key imprinting. I ripped it recently and want a replacements any suggestions?


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathBlasT69*


I have a quick question I hope some can help me with. My 7811 came with a nice cloth cover to protect my screen from keyboard dust and key imprinting. I ripped it recently and want a replacements any suggestions?


You probably don't need one.


----------



## k1ngkev1n1

I currently have the gateway p-172s fx laptop and the specs are:

2 Duo processor T5750
2 MB L2 Cache | 2.0 GHz | 667 MHz FSB

3 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM (1 Ã- 1024 and 1 Ã- 2048)

NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® 8800M GTS
With 512 MB of GDDR3 Discrete Video Memory

160 GB 7200 RPM SATA hard drive

I would like it to be a bit faster can i overclock it? Is the CPU upgradeable if so whats the best i can get in this thing. I know i can upgrade the ram easily. Does it matter if i replace the 10gb harddrive with another 160 or possibly a 320 gb? Can i do anything with the video card as well? I appreciate your guys' opinions and advice. thanks.


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k1ngkev1n1*


I currently have the gateway p-172s fx laptop and the specs are:

2 Duo processor T5750
2 MB L2 Cache | 2.0 GHz | 667 MHz FSB

3 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM (1 Ã- 1024 and 1 Ã- 2048)

NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® 8800M GTS
With 512 MB of GDDR3 Discrete Video Memory

160 GB 7200 RPM SATA hard drive

I would like it to be a bit faster can i overclock it? Is the CPU upgradeable if so whats the best i can get in this thing. I know i can upgrade the ram easily. Does it matter if i replace the 10gb harddrive with another 160 or possibly a 320 gb? Can i do anything with the video card as well? I appreciate your guys' opinions and advice. thanks.


The CPU is upgradeable and the best choice would be T9300 or T9500.
Swap the 1GB stick with another 2GB one and you are ready to go. The Samsung brand is the stock RAM, by the way.

Sorry the GPU is not upgradeable. Now about the hard drive, you would get another 160Gb one and set both drives in RAID0 or get something like 320Gb 7200RPM and you should notice a difference in speed. BTW, the WD 500GB 5400RPM is as fast as the WD 320GB 7200RPM. I have got them both, they perform the same.

Hope it helps. Cheers...


----------



## k1ngkev1n1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
The CPU is upgradeable and the best choice would be T9300 or T9500.
Swap the 1GB stick with another 2GB one and you are ready to go. The Samsung brand is the stock RAM, by the way.

Sorry the GPU is not upgradeable. Now about the hard drive, you would get another 160Gb one and set both drives in RAID0 or get something like 320Gb 7200RPM and you should notice a difference in speed. BTW, the WD 500GB 5400RPM is as fast as the WD 320GB 7200RPM. I have got them both, they perform the same.

Hope it helps. Cheers...

That helps a lot. I appreciate your help. Additionally i was curious if the drivers make a difference? i just loaded a clean copy of windows 7 64 bit and everything seems to work i just downloaded the latest graphics driver, but other than that nothing else. Do i need to download different drivers? and willt his effect the speed and efficiency of the computer?
Can you overclock the current CPU or GPU?

Also where can i buy the exact same samsung 2 gb ram from? I usually get ram from crucial, but would be nice to have a matching pair.


----------



## Folken

I just bought a T9300 to replace my old T7250. I also bought a WD Scorpio Black 320GB 7200RPM to relpace the stock HDD that came in my FX-6831. I can't wait! I'm going to upgrade everything at once when it all comes in.


----------



## k1ngkev1n1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Folken* 
I just bought a T9300 to replace my old T7250. I also bought a WD Scorpio Black 320GB 7200RPM to relpace the stock HDD that came in my FX-6831. I can't wait! I'm going to upgrade everything at once when it all comes in.









where did you end up getting your CPU from and how much was it? i may get that one as well.


----------



## Folken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k1ngkev1n1*


where did you end up getting your CPU from and how much was it? i may get that one as well.


I snagged it off eBay for $167. Took me a while to find a trustworthy looking seller that wasn't from Taiwan.


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k1ngkev1n1*


That helps a lot. I appreciate your help. Additionally i was curious if the drivers make a difference? i just loaded a clean copy of windows 7 64 bit and everything seems to work i just downloaded the latest graphics driver, but other than that nothing else. Do i need to download different drivers? and willt his effect the speed and efficiency of the computer?
Can you overclock the current CPU or GPU?

Also where can i buy the exact same samsung 2 gb ram from? I usually get ram from crucial, but would be nice to have a matching pair.



Well, I'm glad to help you somehow. The matching Ram you would try to locate on the Ebay, but I think the best would be to get brand new sticks, novadays the DDR2 Ram is relatively cheap. Also, you can get one 2GB RAM and you won't see difference even if it's not Samsung.

To overclock the GPU download the Nvidia System Tools. With this soft it is possible to overclock the graphic card, this software can be used on the 8800M and 9800M cards. Again, sorry but it's not possible to oveclock current processor. It is possible with the X-series CPUs, but only up to 3GHz.

Now something about drivers, IMO if the present ones work leave the alone. I don't upgrade drivers every time these is new version unless I have to.


----------



## k1ngkev1n1

I just installed the windows 7 64 bit on my laptop installed latest graphics driver. And now i tried to play warcraft 3 frozen throne on battle.net and it says i need to check my internet connection. It act like im not connected to the internet. I know im connected internet works fine for all other games. tried downloading patch runing in admin, xp mode, etc. Im not sure what to do. When i tried to install patch fron 1.24 to latest it didnt work, but i dont think its the patch that is the problem. I think its the settings or something.

Im sorry i know this may be the wrong site, but i know you guys are smart and may have some idea. thanks.


----------



## k1ngkev1n1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


Well, I'm glad to help you somehow. The matching Ram you would try to locate on the Ebay, but I think the best would be to get brand new sticks, novadays the DDR2 Ram is relatively cheap. Also, you can get one 2GB RAM and you won't see difference even if it's not Samsung.

To overclock the GPU download the Nvidia System Tools. With this soft it is possible to overclock the graphic card, this software can be used on the 8800M and 9800M cards. Again, sorry but it's not possible to oveclock current processor. It is possible with the X-series CPUs, but only up to 3GHz.

Now something about drivers, IMO if the present ones work leave the alone. I don't upgrade drivers every time these is new version unless I have to.


Excellent, this helps a lot will definatly shop for the cpu and ram, also play around with the GPU./


----------



## k1ngkev1n1

So i am going to buy the ram upgrade and i see that there are ddr 667 and ddr 800 chips from crucial.com i was going to buy it. I just want to know if i should get the 667 to match my stock 667 i believe or the 800? also how will this effect the speed and can i overclock them the same if one is 667 and 800. Not sure waht i should get and what will be the best.

I have a gateway p-172s fx laptop. 3gb of ram currently. trying to get to 4.


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k1ngkev1n1*


So i am going to buy the ram upgrade and i see that there are ddr 667 and ddr 800 chips from crucial.com i was going to buy it. I just want to know if i should get the 667 to match my stock 667 i believe or the 800? also how will this effect the speed and can i overclock them the same if one is 667 and 800. Not sure waht i should get and what will be the best.

I have a gateway p-172s fx laptop. 3gb of ram currently. trying to get to 4.


Hi,

Get the 2048MB 667MHZ DDR2 SODIMM memory module, I mean with the same parameters as the stock one.


----------



## JohnLocke88

Hey guys. I've had my P-6860FX for a little over a year now. Was recently thinking about selling it, but after reading the thread here, I've decided I might spend a few hundred dollars and upgrade it rather than sell.

An issue I am having (ever since new), is the computer seems to struggle with 720p playback (and be completely worthless on 1080p playback). I'm wondering if this is a processor issue. (during 720p playback, processor pings between 90 to 95% load. Would upgrading to a T9300 or T8300 solve this you think?

I'm also looking into getting an upgraded 1920x1200 screen. Can anyone else comment on the: LG LP171WU1 17" Laptop LCD Panel WUXGA 1920x1200 Glossy on ebay?

Thanks.


----------



## Folken

I'm in a bit of a bind here guys. I'm trying to upgrade my CPU in my 6831 and the bottom left screw is in so tight I can't get it out. And in the process I think I've mostly rounded the screw. I think I can still get it out but it requires a dangerous amount of force and I'm afraid of damaging my mobo. Any ideas?


----------



## Folken

Does anybody know if the CPU heatsinks from the 7805u FX are identical to the ones in the 6831 FXs?


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Folken*


I'm in a bit of a bind here guys. I'm trying to upgrade my CPU in my 6831 and the bottom left screw is in so tight I can't get it out. And in the process I think I've mostly rounded the screw. I think I can still get it out but it requires a dangerous amount of force and I'm afraid of damaging my mobo. Any ideas?


They make drill bits that are made for this kind of screw retrieval.


----------



## Folken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majin death*


They make drill bits that are made for this kind of screw retrieval.


What are they called?


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Folken* 
What are they called?

Sorry, I don't remember, but I'm sure if you asked at a hardware store they would know.


----------



## Sgtbash

Well I have the same laptop and I dont have any problems even with 1080P playback. Im sure your having driver issues with that.

I would upgrade to the t9300 (I am doing so soon)

The screen looks good, but your graphics card wont like it, if you play games they will either run poor or wont look good because the native res would be at 1920 x 1200.

Soits a toss up, have a nicer screen but your graphics will suffer, or have a lower res screen but be able to play games.


----------



## Sgtbash

What the hell just happened, the guy on the page before this had the last post when i posted that.


----------



## k1ngkev1n1

I know this is prob isnt the right place, but i was looking to build my younger brother a computer for gaming for X-mas. I just need to the computer not monitor, but im not sure what to get for it. I dont need the super high end stuff Just something to play WOW, diablo 3 when it comes out CS source, COD4 etc. Would like to keep it as cheap as possible im only a college student but want to do something nice for my bro. I appreciate your help you can also direct me to another forum if need be. thanks alot guys.


----------



## k1ngkev1n1

Does it matter what kind of notebook hard drive you put in? i was looking atWestern Digital WD2500BJKT 250 GB 7200RPM SATA2 16 MB 2.5-Inch Notebook Hard Drive, would that be ok? or is there certain specs i should look at?

Would it effect my speed at all? should i get a different hard drive? I dont want to slow my computer down any more. Preferably faster... i am replacing the small 10gb hard drive the laptop came with on my p-172s fx laptop/.


----------



## Folken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majin death* 
Sorry, I don't remember, but I'm sure if you asked at a hardware store they would know.

I went to the hardware store and found out they're called EZ outs. Only problem is I needed size #0 and the smallest they had was #1. I have a bad feeling I'm SOL.


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k1ngkev1n1* 
Does it matter what kind of notebook hard drive you put in? i was looking atWestern Digital WD2500BJKT 250 GB 7200RPM SATA2 16 MB 2.5-Inch Notebook Hard Drive, would that be ok? or is there certain specs i should look at?

Would it effect my speed at all? should i get a different hard drive? I dont want to slow my computer down any more. Preferably faster... i am replacing the small 10gb hard drive the laptop came with on my p-172s fx laptop/.

You can usually get the 320gb version for about $5-$10 more, it would be the better value.


----------



## k1ngkev1n1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jspeedracer* 
You can usually get the 320gb version for about $5-$10 more, it would be the better value.

Oh i see i found a 160 fujitsu brand same brand i hav ein my laptop now and 7200 rpm its 160 gb and i can get it for $40 brand new. seems like a deal i may get it and just have two 160 gb drives. Unless i should get a 320 i have a 1tb external hard drive as well for movies and big files, i just need a bit more space on my laptop. the 160 gb is getting full from games.


----------



## ben_liu

Hey guys, there is a nice deal on the *Gateway P-7803H-C*A model here in Canada. I'm trying to find reviews, but all the results would come up to the computer stores that sell them and no reviews. In this model a different version of another one?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Folken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben_liu* 
Hey guys, there is a nice deal on the *Gateway P-7803H-C*A model here in Canada. I'm trying to find reviews, but all the results would come up to the computer stores that sell them and no reviews. In this model a different version of another one?

Thanks for any help.

The entire line of Gateway FX laptops are nice. You can't go wrong. I personally own a P-6831 FX that I've upgraded and l love it to death.







I've owned it for 8 months and it's never failed me.


----------



## Sgtbash

Does anybody know if I can control the fan speeds manually on my P-6860 FX?


----------



## Folken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Does anybody know if I can control the fan speeds manually on my P-6860 FX?

I'm not sure. Maybe give speedfan a try.


----------



## trouble9039

How is it going everyone? I own a p6831fx still stock and was gonna up grade some stuff on it and need some recomendations! I was looking at adding this ram Kingston 4GB PC2-5300 DDR2 Non-ECC SODIMM 667MHz Memory Upgrade - 2x2048MB. And going to A 64 bit version of windows 7, will all this work if I keep the stock proccessor for now?


----------



## UndertheGun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trouble9039* 
How is it going everyone? I own a p6831fx still stock and was gonna up grade some stuff on it and need some recomendations! I was looking at adding this ram Kingston 4GB PC2-5300 DDR2 Non-ECC SODIMM 667MHz Memory Upgrade - 2x2048MB. And going to A 64 bit version of windows 7, will all this work if I keep the stock proccessor for now?

Yes you should be good.


----------



## Liability

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Does anybody know if I can control the fan speeds manually on my P-6860 FX?

Nope. There's a linux kernal for the 7805u which allows some modicum of fan control, but nothing for windows. If you want to delve into ACPI / DSDT Programming you could make your own through NHC. I tried this a while back and it proved to be an arduous task. Not worth the time, imo.


----------



## Vitamin Yes

Hey guys. Awesome thread







I'm so glad I stumbled upon it! I have a question: Are there any limitations to upgrading the CPU besides its socket type? Right now I'm looking at a 2.66Ghz processor to replace me ol' 1.83Ghz one on my P-6831FX notebook from newegg.com







<http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819111012&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Processors+-+Mobile-_-Intel-_-19111012>.


----------



## Liability

No limitations other than the inability to use quads. That proc will work fine. It will run a bit hot since it's 35W, compared to the stock 25W. That's about it.

*However*, the p8700 is a much wiser choice. It's 25W, over $100 cheaper, and disregarding worthless synthetic benchmarks, performs more or less the same as the t9550. The only real difference is 3mb of L2 cache, which certainly isn't worth the money.


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liability*


No limitations other than the inability to use quads. That proc will work fine. It will run a bit hot since it's 35W, compared to the stock 25W. That's about it.

*However*, the p8700 is a much wiser choice. It's 25W, over $100 cheaper, and disregarding worthless synthetic benchmarks, performs more or less the same as the t9550. The only real difference is 3mb of L2 cache, which certainly isn't worth the money.



The P8700 and T9550 won't work in the P6831. The only best choice for Vitamin Yes would be T9300 or the T9500.


----------



## Liability

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


The P8700 and T9550 won't work in the P6831. The only best choice for Vitamin Yes would be T9300 or the T9500.


Really? Both work on my 7805u, which AFAIK retains the same compatibility as the 6 series


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liability* 
Really? Both work on my 7805u, which AFAIK retains the same compatibility as the 6 series









Really. Vitamin Yes has the P6831 not the P7805. If you answered to his question, I will repeat again, there is no way the T9550 or P8700 will work on his lappy. Sorry. The P6831 is the Centrino platform not the Centrino 2 like the P7805 is. Processors with the 1066MHz Front Side Bus won't fit there.


----------



## Liability

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


Really. Vitamin Yes has the P6831 not the P7805. If you answered to his question, I will repeat again, there is no way the T9550 or P8700 will work on his lappy. Sorry. The P6831 is the *Centrino platform not the Centrino 2* like the P7805 is. Processors with the 1066MHz Front Side Bus won't fit there.


There's the key







+1 for you.


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liability* 
There's the key







+1 for you.

No problem. Thank you very much.


----------



## Folken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Folken* 
I'm in a bit of a bind here guys. I'm trying to upgrade my CPU in my 6831 and the bottom left screw is in so tight I can't get it out. And in the process I think I've mostly rounded the screw. I think I can still get it out but it requires a dangerous amount of force and I'm afraid of damaging my mobo. Any ideas?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *majin death* 
They make drill bits that are made for this kind of screw retrieval.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Folken* 
I went to the hardware store and found out they're called EZ outs. Only problem is I needed size #0 and the smallest they had was #1. I have a bad feeling I'm SOL.









In the event anybody else runs into this problem I thought I would write up how I solved this.

One of the CPU heatsink screws was in rather too tight and my screw driver rounded the edges making the screw unmovable by conventional means.


















I was scared to drill out the screw for fear of metal shavings remaining on the motherboard. So I got creative and took a 3/8" wood boing bit and filed down 1/16" off the tip.




























I then put it in my drill and set it to reverse and gently stuck it in the rounded screw and hit the trigger. It came out with little to no effort! I was ecstatic. I proceed with the rest of the CPU upgrade without a hitch.


----------



## trouble9039

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Folken* 
In the event anybody else runs into this problem I thought I would write up how I solved this.

One of the CPU heatsink screws was in rather too tight and my screw driver rounded the edges making the screw unmovable by conventional means.


















I was scared to drill out the screw for fear of metal shavings remaining on the motherboard. So I got creative and took a 3/8" wood boing bit and filed down 1/16" off the tip.




























I then put it in my drill and set it to reverse and gently stuck it in the rounded screw and hit the trigger. It came out with little to no effort! I was ecstatic. I proceed with the rest of the CPU upgrade without a hitch.










What Are you going with?


----------



## enderwiggin430

Hey everyone,

Completely new here, so hi!!

I'm just wondering if anyone has heard about the P-7803H-CA model before?

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=41...acture=Gateway
http://www.canadacomputers.com//inde...id=NBK.300.358

I've searched the forums here and even tried googling it and there isn't a single review of it anywhere. Beside the specs in the NCIX, I can't even find this product on the Gateway website..

I'm wondering if it's basically the same thing as the P7805 but with a much more "student-budget" processor.

I'm tempted to buy it since on the Canada Computer website, it's ridiculously cheap for a laptop like that in Canada with this GPU (yes...everything costs way more North of the 49th parallel) (you can see how expensive laptops are with similar specs here: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...TabStoreType=3)

Thanks!


----------



## Folken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trouble9039* 
What Are you going with?

Going with?


----------



## burrbit

what are the best video drivers for the 6831? i just got nvidia's latest and it looks like everything is only running on medium colors, not highest (although the setting is on highest)


----------



## Chimeracaust

Will this Intel Core 2 Duo T9600 work in my 7805u- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819111006 -

I figure it would give my favorite laptop a little extra longevity, not that it's struggling now, but a year from now I could see myself wanting to pop one in. Will it work?


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
Will this Intel Core 2 Duo T9600 work in my 7805u- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819111006 -

I figure it would give my favorite laptop a little extra longevity, not that it's struggling now, but a year from now I could see myself wanting to pop one in. Will it work?

I think so. I know the T9300 and the x7800 work and most just go with the T9300.


----------



## RuzzT

Hi guys,

New guy on the block with a few questions about the Gateway FX series for anyone who might care to answer.

I am looking to purchase a Gateway FX series laptop. This is my first laptop so I want to make an informed purchase.

I like the specs on the new 7908 and the 7915, (including cost), but I hate the new super glossy case. The 7805 case is better looking for my personal preferences. This is really the only thing I don't like about it. So maybe I should just deal with it?

So, would it be the right move to go with the 7805 [to get the old look] and just upgrade the processor to something faster? 2.26 GHz is plenty fast for a laptop but I was thinking of something closer to the 2.8GHz range. Does anyone know if the T9600 is able to be O/C'd?

Another consideration is that since I'm an avid gamer, the GTX 260M looks like a better option than the 9800M GTS.

Not sure if hard drive speed of 7200 vs. 5400 is that big of a deal but I can always upgrade those too.

Finally, I'm wanting the screen res of the 7811 at 1920x1200 over the 1440x900 in the newer models. I have read here of people switching to the LG LP171WU1 to get the higher res, but then some here say that will in fact lower performance. I'm up on the air on this one.

Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions and thanks for reading my long-ish post!

Happy 2010!


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RuzzT*


Hi guys,

New guy on the block with a few questions about the Gateway FX series for anyone who might care to answer.

I am looking to purchase a Gateway FX series laptop. This is my first laptop so I want to make an informed purchase.

I like the specs on the new 7908 and the 7915, (including cost), but I hate the new super glossy case. The 7805 case is better looking for my personal preferences. This is really the only thing I don't like about it. So maybe I should just deal with it?

So, would it be the right move to go with the 7805 [to get the old look] and just upgrade the processor to something faster? 2.26 GHz is plenty fast for a laptop but I was thinking of something closer to the 2.8GHz range. Does anyone know if the T9600 is able to be O/C'd?

Another consideration is that since I'm an avid gamer, the GTX 260M looks like a better option than the 9800M GTS.

Not sure if hard drive speed of 7200 vs. 5400 is that big of a deal but I can always upgrade those too.

Finally, I'm wanting the screen res of the 7811 at 1920x1200 over the 1440x900 in the newer models. I have read here of people switching to the LG LP171WU1 to get the higher res, but then some here say that will in fact lower performance. I'm up on the air on this one.

Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions and thanks for reading my long-ish post!

Happy 2010!


Get the new model and never choose a laptop based strictly on appearances. 5400 rpm drive might suck, but it's not the end of the world. In my own opinion 1440x900 is a better resolution for these laptops than 1920x1200. The reasoning is simple, 1440 looks fine in game, and it runs MUCH MUCH better than 1920x1200. These laptops are powerful, but they are not desktop powerful and 1920x1200 is a super demanding resolution and these machines are just not powerful to keep up with it in most newer games. 1440x900 is not and these laptops are tailor made to excel at that resolution.

Non-native resolution looks terrible and should never ever be considered, meaning you would have to max resolution on all games. At 1440x900 I can max everything, except Crysis which I can run pretty well at high, and I can run in my native resolution. If I was 1920x1200 I would have to lower my settings and it would be much harder for me to run games in the future at that resolution than 1440x900.

So long story short go for the new gateway, or the new asus which also looks like a beast.


----------



## DeathBlasT69

DUMB QUESTION ALERT!

Which processor is better for my 7811 T series or the P series?


----------



## Emmanuel

T9900, 3.06GHz, 35W TDP.


----------



## cbehrendt

Hi all I am new here, and I am glad I found this forum.

I recently purchased a 7908u, and was thinking of upgrading the processor so that I can get awesome graphics in Medieval Total War 2. Does anyone have any good suggestions? Also, I have never done this before, are there any good guides around that could tell me how to do this.

Thanks!

Edit: The 7908u is a P socket and the chipset is PM45


----------



## RuzzT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
Get the new model and never choose a laptop based strictly on appearances. 5400 rpm drive might suck, but it's not the end of the world. In my own opinion 1440x900 is a better resolution for these laptops than 1920x1200. The reasoning is simple, 1440 looks fine in game, and it runs MUCH MUCH better than 1920x1200. These laptops are powerful, but they are not desktop powerful and 1920x1200 is a super demanding resolution and these machines are just not powerful to keep up with it in most newer games. 1440x900 is not and these laptops are tailor made to excel at that resolution.

Non-native resolution looks terrible and should never ever be considered, meaning you would have to max resolution on all games. At 1440x900 I can max everything, except Crysis which I can run pretty well at high, and I can run in my native resolution. If I was 1920x1200 I would have to lower my settings and it would be much harder for me to run games in the future at that resolution than 1440x900.

So long story short go for the new gateway, or the new asus which also looks like a beast.

Cool, thanks for the feedback!

I checked out the new Asus and although it indeed does look like a beast, cost and battery life are going to remove that type of machine from my list. The backlit keyboard and bluray player are pretty sweet though.

I think I'll just go with the 7908 or the 7915. I'll live with the glossy case and the lower resolution considering the points that you made about non-native res and playing games at less than full settings. Thanks!


----------



## mrgreenshow

Wonderful!!! Exactly the place I've been seeking.
Well, it's the P7803H, newly bought, along with a 2TB HDD and a 4-bay HDD enclosure. Now I've upgraded all possibly found drivers. With the latest Intel Matrix Storage Controller, through eSATA connection the system does well on PnP, but only recognizes the first HDD which is at port 0. There's a prompt saying the device might be multi-port, but only "port 0" is connected. Then through USB, all HDDs are found, however, the 2TB can't be accessd/imported. Since my desktop works perfectly with this enclosure by upgrading the SATA controller driver, i.e. JMicron, I start to worry that it might be the laptop's hardware limitation.
Does anyone, any expert, here by any chance know what I should do? Gateway tech support is not helping at all. I was told that I need to pay to know if the laptop hardware supports port multiplier. Hah~~~!

Anyone replies, thank you for your time.
By the way, the chipset is Intel PM45.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RuzzT*


Cool, thanks for the feedback!

I checked out the new Asus and although it indeed does look like a beast, cost and battery life are going to remove that type of machine from my list. The backlit keyboard and bluray player are pretty sweet though.

I think I'll just go with the 7908 or the 7915. I'll live with the glossy case and the lower resolution considering the points that you made about non-native res and playing games at less than full settings. Thanks!


I believe the new Asus is only $50 more at best buy. You might be looking at a different model. In any case, both laptops are great; you will not be disappointed at all with a Gateway. I love my 7805u like a child and I've already spent hundreds of hours lanning with this thing. Enjoy your purchase and good luck sir.


----------



## AnonFX

Hey new poster here, just bought a Gateway P-7908u FX (999$ steal) and I'm thinking of overclocking it thus I have a few questions.

Is overclocking the CPU at ALL possible?
Does anyone know how far I can push the GPU?
Would it be worth it to up the memory to 2x 4g DDR3?

I'm still only moderate with Computers just know the basics of overclocking but I really don't know if 8gb of ram will make any difference when gaming.

Also I'm an avid Newegg buyer but there selection of processors just blows, any site recommendations?


----------



## k1ngkev1n1

I have the gateway p-172s fx laptop just curious what you guys thought upgrade this CPU? or buy a new laptop in a year? obviously if i upgrade the CPU i will not buy a new laptop int he future. If new laptop any models in mind?


----------



## Folken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnonFX*


Hey new poster here, just bought a Gateway P-7908u FX (999$ steal) and I'm thinking of overclocking it thus I have a few questions.

Is overclocking the CPU at ALL possible?
Does anyone know how far I can push the GPU?
Would it be worth it to up the memory to 2x 4g DDR3?

I'm still only moderate with Computers just know the basics of overclocking but I really don't know if 8gb of ram will make any difference when gaming.

Also I'm an avid Newegg buyer but there selection of processors just blows, any site recommendations?


Overclocking the CPU isn't possible unless it's an extreme CPU. BUT, you could try a program called setFSB to overclock the FSB.

And for the GPU you can try nTune and bump up them clocks a little bit at a time and then run 3DMark06 and see if it's stable.

And if your running 64-bit Vista you should see a difference with 8gb in SOME things. Your games will benefit more from overclocking the 260M.

If your looking for processors to put in your laptop then eBay may be your best bet. To my knowledge, websites like Newegg, TigerDirect and NCIX don't carry good laptop CPUs, if at all.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Folken*


Overclocking the CPU isn't possible unless it's an extreme CPU. BUT, you could try a program called setFSB to overclock the FSB.

And for the GPU you can try nTune and bump up them clocks a little bit at a time and then run 3DMark06 and see if it's stable.

And if your running 64-bit Vista you should see a difference with 8gb in SOME things. Your games will benefit more from overclocking the 260M.

If your looking for processors to put in your laptop then eBay may be your best bet. To my knowledge, websites like Newegg, TigerDirect and NCIX don't carry good laptop CPUs, if at all.


The PLL is locked you have to physically mod it in order to overclock it. FWIW, I posted the details elsewhere on the interwebs. It's much more cost effective IMHO to just buy an extreme edition processor.

ewiz (superbiiz) is a good place to pick up cpus as is ebay.


----------



## udtek_adapter

so cool!


----------



## AnonFX

Thanks alot guys.
Just got Riva Tuner/Ntune, both refuse to work in windows 7, I just gave up. I'm in the process of getting 3D Mark now so I can see where i'm standing, which is pretty good I'm sure.

Crysis I get a good 50-70/30-40 on heavy battles on some high/veryhigh settings. Getting close to over 100 frames on most "Games for Windows", this lappy sure beats the shiz out of the Asus.


----------



## cbehrendt

Hello everyone I just got my p7908u and I have some questions. I have noticed that when the fan on the left side of the laptop turns on, that it speeds up and slows down a lot, as in it will speed up for about 1-2 seconds and the slow down for 1-2 seconds until the fan shuts off, is this normal? Also, the touchpad for adjusting the volume next to the right speakers, when I press on it only the + or the - light up, but not the bars in between, is that normal as well?


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbehrendt*


Hello everyone I just got my p7908u and I have some questions. I have noticed that when the fan on the left side of the laptop turns on, that it speeds up and slows down a lot, as in it will speed up for about 1-2 seconds and the slow down for 1-2 seconds until the fan shuts off, is this normal? Also, the touchpad for adjusting the volume next to the right speakers, when I press on it only the + or the - light up, but not the bars in between, is that normal as well?


Yes, both, that's normal. Enjoy you new rig.


----------



## glschris401

Are the lcds on the fx pretty much the same in terms of they're connections. Cause I've got a 7915u, and I'm looking to upgrade to the 1080p screen from the 7805u that I had owned prior before giving it to my little brother.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glschris401*


Are the lcds on the fx pretty much the same in terms of they're connections. Cause I've got a 7915u, and I'm looking to upgrade to the 1080p screen from the 7805u that I had owned prior before giving it to my little brother.


Yes.


----------



## glschris401

sweet thanks for the reply.


----------



## ms0099rg

Hello I have a 6860 and what is the fastest CPu in it? It has a t5550 in it right now.

THanks again for the help


----------



## WarlordOne

The fastest processors for the 6831 or the 6860 are:

t8300, t9300, t9500,

or the extreme series:

x7800, x7900, and x9000

I got my t8300 on ebay for just over $100 but I sold my T5550 for $70 on ebay so the upgrade cost was pretty low.


----------



## Reboot

Hi all was wondering where I could find the most current drivers for my Gateway P-6860 FX. Just did a fresh install of windows vista 64 home premium. Any help would be appreciated don't want to install the wrong ones.


----------



## toonraver

I have the best buy version of this beast and have owned it since they came out. I recently have started have over heating issues where it gets really hot then just summarily shuts off. I have not overclocked it or modded it from the original specs in any way besides maxing the ram out, which I did shortly after purchase. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions. I current use a cooling board which helps to circulate the air but it doesn't really help too much. I clean it pretty regularly as well so the air vents stay free of debris. I was wondering if maybe apply some CPU Thermal Paste would help with heat issues...beyond that I have no other ideas. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toonraver* 
I have the best buy version of this beast and have owned it since they came out. I recently have started have over heating issues where it gets really hot then just summarily shuts off. I have not overclocked it or modded it from the original specs in any way besides maxing the ram out, which I did shortly after purchase. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions. I current use a cooling board which helps to circulate the air but it doesn't really help too much. I clean it pretty regularly as well so the air vents stay free of debris. I was wondering if maybe apply some CPU Thermal Paste would help with heat issues...beyond that I have no other ideas. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Take it apart and clean out the heat sinks, and yes applying thermal paste will help if you do it correctly and use good paste.


----------



## WarlordOne

LOL. Open it up and clean it. I was amazed to see how much dust there was trapped against the heatsink fins, even though I airdust it regularly.

You can alway change the TIM while you're at it.


----------



## Wingzero

Hi yeah thread revival, just recently got a 6860FX managed to bum up the drivers somehow needing a link for the best 64Bit windows 7 drivers? Rep to providers









BTW running an 8800MGTS


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Hi yeah thread revival, just recently got a 6860FX managed to bum up the drivers somehow needing a link for the best 64Bit windows 7 drivers? Rep to providers









BTW running an 8800MGTS


http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/


----------



## Wingzero

Checked there the drivers there make my windows 7 freeze upon start up on login screen. I need an actual link to THE drivers previous owner said 169's were good for this GPU


----------



## sexybastard

i picked up the 6860fx from craigslist last month for $450. I need to pick up a T8300/9300 to make a bit faster. its nice notebook... being able to play css and l4d2 when I visit my parents is nice.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Checked there the drivers there make my windows 7 freeze upon start up on login screen. I need an actual link to THE drivers previous owner said 169's were good for this GPU


http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/









Or, you know....Nvidia's site.


----------



## WarlordOne

^^^ Good site.

Also see here:

http://www.xfastest.com/viewthread.p...extra=page%3D1

and the best for synthetic benchmarking:

http://www.xfastest.com/viewthread.php?tid=12852


----------



## Wingzero

Right tbh im no n00b with computing but can someone detail a proper installation to these drivers from the current to make sure it's not just me missing something.


----------



## Sgtbash

Guys, there was another guy in this thread that had problems with aero on the P6860, I think he got a solution too. Its that sometimes Aero is on at boot up and sometimes its off, its like the GPU has been taklen out as it goes back to Standard VGA adpater and no nvidia controls are available.


----------



## WarlordOne

Video driver install/update process:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=258626

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
i picked up the 6860fx from craigslist last month for $450. I need to pick up a T8300/9300 to make a bit faster. its nice notebook... being able to play css and l4d2 when I visit my parents is nice.

It's crazy how powerful these things are for being 2 years old. Just FYI, I was able to get my t8300 on ebay for just a bit over $100 and I sold my stock cpu on ebay for about $70.


----------



## Wingzero

There are no drivers installed currently and my system is reporting my 8800M GTS to be "standard vga graphics adapter" obvs a generic windows driver.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wingzero* 
There are no drivers installed currently and my system is reporting my 8800M GTS to be "standard vga graphics adapter" obvs a generic windows driver.

That's fine, then you just follow the guide for the install portion.

You could always just go to nvidia to get the latest release, too. You're going to probably want to stop by their site anyway to get nVidia's sytem tools 6.05 so you can overclock.


----------



## Wingzero

Have done mate in the list of supported devices mine isnt listed has all but 8800M GTS and i know they should still work anyway just still would like it to be official.

Infact you've OC'd yours what are stable settings plus not a too high temp?


----------



## WarlordOne

625/925/1600

IIRC. I'm not at home right now so I can't check but it's in that range. I got 9333 3dmark06 score with lower clocks. Still need to try it again with the xfastest drivers as I've just been using the drivers I got at the nVidia site.


----------



## Wingzero

Thanks a bundle i installed the 190's seam to be working also my girlfirend reported over skype that the microphone doesnt sound "cracky" anymore. She uses brilliant technical terms.

Also hows that processor you have in im thinking of upgrading as my currrent one is a bit measly.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Thanks a bundle i installed the 190's seam to be working also my girlfirend reported over skype that the microphone doesnt sound "cracky" anymore. She uses brilliant technical terms.

Also hows that processor you have in im thinking of upgrading as my currrent one is a bit measly.


It's the best bang for you buck cpu upgrade available for the 6860, followed by the T9300.

Like I said previously I bought it for just over $100 USD and sold my old one for about $70USD. So it was a very cheap upgrade. I was really wanting to upgrade to the T9300 or T9500 but the price vs. performance wasn't as good.

Before the cpu upgrade my best 3dmark06 score was in the low 7,000s.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WarlordOne* 
It's the best bang for you buck cpu upgrade available for the 6860, followed by the T9300.

Like I said previously I bought it for just over $100 USD and sold my old one for about $70USD. So it was a very cheap upgrade. I was really wanting to upgrade to the T9300 or T9500 but the price vs. performance wasn't as good.

Before the cpu upgrade my best 3dmark06 score was in the low 7,000s.

Ah well i've ended up plumping for the T9300. Hoping to see a slight performance increase in games possibly and general load up times as atm can be a bit sluggish. Was Â£150 including next day delivery hoping to minimize cost by selling my current one.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wingzero* 
Ah well i've ended up plumping for the T9300. Hoping to see a slight performance increase in games possibly and general load up times as atm can be a bit sluggish. Was Â£150 including next day delivery hoping to minimize cost by selling my current one.

Holy crap, that's $242.66! I got my T9300 for ~$125.


----------



## Wingzero

Oh, wounded!, where did you get yours from?


----------



## OldWembley

Hey add me to the list!


----------



## Wingzero

Also a question for you guys errm can i upgrade the GPU in this laptop if so what is the best replacement for this particular GPU socket.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Oh, wounded!, where did you get yours from?


eBay.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Also a question for you guys errm can i upgrade the GPU in this laptop if so what is the best replacement for this particular GPU socket.


You can't, it's soldered in.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


eBay.

You can't, it's soldered in.



I was informed you could upgrade the one in this laptop.


----------



## OldWembley

has anybody here found any compatible external video cards for the p-series?


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


I was informed you could upgrade the one in this laptop.


That would be incorrect.

The external video card solutions (vidock2) are yet to be as powerful as even the least powerful p-fx GPU, 8800m GTS. Hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## Wingzero

Glad to report i upgraded the CPU with minimum fuss and have seen an increase in windows index rating from 4.9 for CPU and Memory to 6.1. Also dirt2 an extra 2 FPS. This is the sweet pie, average operating temperature with orgininal CPU was around 40-50C with new CPU 15-30C.

Also i noticed don't know if anyone else has a stupid amount of thermal paste on both the CPU, GPU and there respective heatplates. Isn't it meant to be a thin layer. Mine are basically pasted full of it apart from CPU which i wiped and applied alot thinner.


----------



## OldWembley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wingzero* 
Glad to report i upgraded the CPU with minimum fuss and have seen an increase in windows index rating from 4.9 for CPU and Memory to 6.1. Also dirt2 an extra 2 FPS. This is the sweet pie, average operating temperature with orgininal CPU was around 40-50C with new CPU 15-30C.

Also i noticed don't know if anyone else has a stupid amount of thermal paste on both the CPU, GPU and there respective heatplates. Isn't it meant to be a thin layer. Mine are basically pasted full of it apart from CPU which i wiped and applied alot thinner.

I couldn't believe how easy it was to upgrade the cpu,but mine didnt have an excessive amount of paste on it, so idk whats up with yours.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Also i noticed don't know if anyone else has a stupid amount of thermal paste on both the CPU, GPU and there respective heatplates. Isn't it meant to be a thin layer. Mine are basically pasted full of it apart from CPU which i wiped and applied alot thinner.


So you're saying you took apart your notebook to replace the TIM on the GPU? Because you're only able to access your CPU and northbridge by removing the CPU's heatsink.

This covers the CPU and northbridge. I've moded mine so that I could replace the thick thermal pad with just a bit of TIM:


----------



## Wingzero

You can access the GPU aswell by just taking that back panel off. Its mostly my GPU which has too much thermal atm.


----------



## Wingzero

I mean 60C isn't bad for the GPU on full load i just like things as cool as possible. And I think i may be confusing the northbridge with the GPU chip i was certain it was the GPU.


----------



## OldWembley

right now my gpu is at 61C with just a few pages programs open and a few tabs in chrome, also hooked up to an external monitor.

***

why is this happening, im scared


----------



## OldWembley

I need immediate help. My GPU is climbing over 70C on idle nearly.

HELP


----------



## Wingzero

Take external monitor off its having to pump out frames for 2 displays atm. Take the external off and see if it drops.


----------



## OldWembley

please..75C



















































all pray for my burning GPU


----------



## thomasfrank09

When i first got this laptop (used), the fan on the graphics card would occasionally start speeding up, then slowing down, then speeding up in a pulsing manner. I found a couple threads online that said this was normal. Now however I'm starting to hear a rattling sound every once in a while... anyone had issues with this?


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thomasfrank09* 
When i first got this laptop (used), the fan on the graphics card would occasionally start speeding up, then slowing down, then speeding up in a pulsing manner. I found a couple threads online that said this was normal. Now however I'm starting to hear a rattling sound every once in a while... anyone had issues with this?

Clean it.


----------



## Morpheus562

Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread and I have a question? Would it be possible to install a SSD into this laptop???


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morpheus562* 
Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread and I have a question? Would it be possible to install a SSD into this laptop???

As long as it's a 2.5" SSD and not the desktop 3.5," it will.


----------



## Dankebudz

NICE THREAD!

My specs can be found in my sig - Upgraded my 6831's CPU to a T9300, put in 4 gigs of RAM, and installed a WD 7200RPM 16mb hard drive. Possible future upgrades ($ permitting): I might get another WD hard drive or possibly buy 2 newer ones, or a SSD, possible screen upgrade, and Windows 7.


----------



## Dankebudz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wingzero* 
I was informed you could upgrade the one in this laptop.

Nope, The GPU is in-fact soldered tot he MoBo and cannot be replaced. If the MoBo or the GPU fail the whole thing is kaputs.


----------



## odinmm

I have one, the P6860FX. I got a Hitachi 500gig 7200rpm hard drive in the beast after the SECOND HD failed on me, after warranty no less. I think I might have picked up the only lemon out there.

heres why I think MINE is a lemon:

The monitor and first HD went withing the first 3 months.
The DVD drive died the day after my warranty ended, great!
And the second HD died after a year in a half, same manufacture as the first one.

My mistake for not buying the store's warranty I guess, learned my lessen.

But now it's fine and stable, haven't had any problems sense I switched the HD and installed Win7 on it. Even got a very good laptop cooler for it to keep it cool while gaming.

Though I've been thinking of getting a new CPU for it, but that'll have to wait for a later date. So mine's pretty much stock except for a 500gig drive and Win7 Pro (64-bit).


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Morpheus562*


Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread and I have a question? Would it be possible to install a SSD into this laptop???


No. <looks at sig> Oh wait, yes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dankebudz*


NICE THREAD!

My specs can be found in my sig - Upgraded my 6831's CPU to a T9300, put in 4 gigs of RAM, and installed a WD 7200RPM 16mb hard drive. Possible future upgrades ($ permitting): I might get another WD hard drive or possibly buy 2 newer ones, or a SSD, possible screen upgrade, and Windows 7.


Nice upgrades. I would be hesitant to upgrade the screen. It's something I want to do as well just realize that if you do, you'll have lower FPS from your games. Right now at 1440x900 you can play any game out there with native res and lots of eye candy turned on. If you upgrade your panel you may not be able to. Just something to think about.

Also I went from a single HDD to RAID 0 to SSD + HDD. The last set up is the way to go. Highest performance and lowest temps. RAID 0 HDDs made the palmrests feel like they were on fire!


----------



## eugenepvd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OldWembley* 
please..75C



















































all pray for my burning GPU









Just Flash your 9800m GTS with lower 0.94 Voltage on 3D Like I did. And its safe OCed to 700/1750/850. Now running with FurMark stability test on extreme burning mode, only got 70c max running 1 hour, and it doesnt get more than that. Playing Crysis for hours and got 68c max.

On everything stock with out flash I was getting 78c max. Now Iam getting amazing scores, P5198 on Ventage and 9998 3dmark06(res. 1024x768) on P7805u stock p8400 CPU.


----------



## sexybastard

I just picked up a T8300 from ebay for $120 shipped after bing cash back. Should help make the 6860 a bit faster. Got a 7200rpm drive in there as well so should be nice.

Now I just need to sell the T5550 and it will be a pretty inexpensive upgrade.


----------



## mycoolm3

Hey Guys I just Spent 1H and 30 mins Reading tru all the posts haha so much info!!
Laptop model: 6860 Fx
Anyways I need Some Advice , Can i upgrade the Ram to Increase the Windows Experince index from 4.9 ? i know 4Gb is the max. and wich is better cpu upgrade X9000 or a T9300?
Here is my Index scores now...


----------



## WarlordOne

Upgrading the CPU will increase the RAM rating too. This is a T8300 in my 6860fx. The 7.8 is because of my SSD upgrade.


----------



## mycoolm3

thanks WarlordOne! btw since you put in a ssd hd, do your programs start faster,speed increase? if you have itunes installed, how long does it take to start? thanks again


----------



## WarlordOne

Yes, all programs start faster. The system feels (and is) faster overall.

I don't have itunes but it doesn't really matter, everything starts fast.


----------



## sexybastard

I got my T8300 today and I gotta say I am pretty impressed. So much faster then the POS T5550. Game play is sooo much smoother.

Anyways I dunno if CPU-Z is messing up or I got a special T8300 but mine is running at 2.5ghz


----------



## WarlordOne

Wallpapers are moved to it's own thread: http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...ml#post8393497


----------



## burrbit

I think its funny that my 6831 is a 2 year old laptop, that still outperforms mainstream laptops today. I have a feeling this will last me another 2 years









gateway really has a winner with the fx series.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burrbit* 
I think its funny that my 6831 is a 2 year old laptop, that still outperforms mainstream laptops today. I have a feeling this will last me another 2 years









gateway really has a winner with the fx series.

Naw, I already have to resort to setting the BC2 graphic settings to Low...


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
Naw, I already have to resort to setting the BC2 graphic settings to Low...









Poorly optimized game. It will run crysis on high if you can play at 20fps and tbh it's highly playable at that.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wingzero* 
Poorly optimized game. It will run crysis on high if you can play at 20fps and tbh it's highly playable at that.

While I will admit that Crysis runs better than most games on sub-25 framerates, it's still a sluggish experience.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
While I will admit that Crysis runs better than most games on sub-25 framerates, it's still a sluggish experience.

Yeah but what i'm trying to convey is BC i think the game you were on about originally must be awfully graphically demanding.


----------



## burrbit

spilled water on my laptop again today









still works though


----------



## Chimeracaust

Bad Company 2 was patched today and I doubled my fps on my 7805u. Yes doubled! No longer does the game average 18-24 fps, but instead a cool 35-50 or with some dips here and there. Better yet I was able to play the game at a mix of low/med details, and get the same fps at 1440x900 resolution (which is native for me).

This patch made the game go from unplayable to completely and pleasantly playable. You're not going to be able to max the game sadly, but it runs great with mixed settings. I might be upgrading my cpu soon we'll see if that nets further performance gains in BC2.

Thank you dice, us gateway owners are singing your praises.


----------



## kwalsh000

Hey all,

Sorry in advance theres alot of pages to go through of great information but just wanted to confirm a few things. Ive got the p6860 fx all standard and have recently been thinking about upgrading it. I got avp 3 and the GPU temp went to over 100 and shut down so after cleaning the fan and lowering settings on the game I can get it to 93 - 96C while using a cooling fan aswell.

Normally around 60 or 70 at most with other games.

I am thinking of replacing the thermal paste on the GPU area
Upgrading the HD and CPU to T9300 i think it is.

Just wanting to confirm that this is all that can be upgraded (dont think the graphics card can be upgraded from the 8800m from what ive read)?

Ive not messed around inside a computer in a long while let alone a laptop so its going to be a learning experience!

Thanks!
Karl


----------



## WarlordOne

I would open it up and change the TIM. You might also find that the heasinks still need to be cleaned as hair and dust can get trapped against them on the inside.

You are correct in thinking that the GPU is not upgradeable.


----------



## epxepx

I have been having problems on my 7811 where games just goto a blank scree and I have to restart my laptop. I am guessing it might be my GPU over heating? I don't overclock anything, but I have had the laptop well over a year and used it a lot.

Any suggestions or guides to get the GPU running cooler?

I am also wondering if there are any companies that will refurbish the laptop? A new clean case would be nice.


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *epxepx* 
I have been having problems on my 7811 where games just goto a blank scree and I have to restart my laptop. I am guessing it might be my GPU over heating? I don't overclock anything, but I have had the laptop well over a year and used it a lot.

Any suggestions or guides to get the GPU running cooler?

I am also wondering if there are any companies that will refurbish the laptop? A new clean case would be nice.









Get different drivers and see if that helps.


----------



## fotoguy

First of all, what an incredible thread! Lots of great information here. Thanks to all for your expert input.

I've had my P-7811FX just over a year and have been very pleased with it, but now I want to upgrade the processor. Will the Intel T9600 work? Is there a CPU faster than 2.8 Ghz that will work? Thanks!


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fotoguy* 
First of all, what an incredible thread! Lots of great information here. Thanks to all for your expert input.

I've had my P-7811FX just over a year and have been very pleased with it, but now I want to upgrade the processor. Will the Intel T9600 work? Is there a CPU faster than 2.8 Ghz that will work? Thanks!

The T9600 will work. Also you can use the T9800 - 2.93GHz and T9900 - 3.06GHz.


----------



## fotoguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
The T9600 will work. Also you can use the T9800 - 2.93GHz and T9900 - 3.06GHz.

Thanks! I just bought one on eBay.


----------



## emersonsc

does anyone know whats going on with Gateways P series laptops? They took down the P-79s from their product page (if you google the P-7915u it comes up, but if you browse to the P series via gateways homepage, hey only list the old P-78s). BestBuy also took the P-79s off their website... kinda bummed :-(


----------



## fotoguy

The whole Gateway site is kinda weirded out. I just searched for my P-7811FX and they have nothing!


----------



## emersonsc

Yeah I'm wondering if they are coming out with a new model? BestBuy removed it from their site and they said they arent carryin the 7915u which was the bestbuy exsclusive model. I hoping they replace it with an i7 model and maybe a better LCD (1080p)? can only hope. I LOVE the case for that lappy.


----------



## fotoguy

Could someone direct me to a guide (with pictures) on how to install a bluetooth card in my P-7811FX? I figure when I install my new CPU would be a good time to also install the bluetooth.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fotoguy* 
Could someone direct me to a guide (with pictures) on how to install a bluetooth card in my P-7811FX? I figure when I install my new CPU would be a good time to also install the bluetooth.

Your Bluetooth doesn't come built-in w/ the wireless card?









I only ask this because my P-6831FX does.


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fotoguy* 
Could someone direct me to a guide (with pictures) on how to install a bluetooth card in my P-7811FX? I figure when I install my new CPU would be a good time to also install the bluetooth.

The easiest way to install the bluetooth module would be to use the mini PCIE card like this one http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-Wireless-Ca...item4a9f2f8f80. Also, you will have to borrow one antenna from the WIFi card or get the extra one.

The other way is to get this one http://cgi.ebay.com/Bluetooth-2-0-Mo...item1c0b5b510b, then you won't need extra antenna, but have to open the whole case almost everything into pieces. The bluetooth socket and the place to fix it is near the WiFi switch, on the top of the mobo.

Will try to find the manual and post the link to download, when I get home.

Edit: Check this video:


YouTube- P-7811 FX CPU Replacement Part 1


----------



## WarlordOne

bluetooth module looks like this installed in a p6831fx and p6860fx


----------



## fotoguy

It's a separate card. Bought one on eBay for $15.

Thanks for the replies. So does it plug in and just lay inside or does it get fastened to the motherboard? And isn't YouTube awesome?


----------



## WarlordOne

No, it's not fastened down. IIRC it uses a double sided tape and it adhered in place.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Wonder if the new model will give the Asus g73 a run for it's money?


----------



## fotoguy

In the YouTube video, the bluetooth is next to the wireless card. Is that an option?

*EDIT:* I see in the video martee posted that the BT can be done with a PCIE card. Looks like a much better way to go. I also got a little USB BT device for a couple dollars on eBay. Easiest way of all. But I like the PCIE card idea.


----------



## marcosxd

Hi there... i have a P7908u FX, i really love my laptop but i have a few questions:

Which parts do you recommend me to upgrade for gaming? I have it as it comes from stock (specs here).

Any advices to get better performance?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## fotoguy

I'm no expert, but the memory is upgradeable to 8GB, so that would be my first idea. Adding a second hard drive and running as RAID 0. Also, you can use the T9800 - 2.93GHz or T9900 - 3.06GHz processor. It's such an awesome laptop to begin with, any upgrades are only icing on the cake.


----------



## marcosxd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fotoguy*


I'm no expert, but the memory is upgradeable to 8GB, so that would be my first idea. Adding a second hard drive and running as RAID 0. Also, you can use the T9800 - 2.93GHz or T9900 - 3.06GHz processor. It's such an awesome laptop to begin with, any upgrades are only icing on the cake.


One of these hard drives?

2X of these would work right?

And about the T9900... this one?

If you know other places I can get them cheaper... that would be very helpful!

Thanks


----------



## fotoguy

All of the items you selected would work just fine. As for the CPU on eBay, keep checking - prices can vary quite a bit. If you're going to bid (as opposed to using Buy It Now) I would recommend using sniping software...don't bid until the last 5 seconds. You can use justsnipe-dot-com for free and it works very well. The only other thing I can think of to consider is if you want to use RAID 0 or RAID 1 with the 2 drives. A google search will explain all of that. You have a nice system to start with and those extras would kick butt!


----------



## WarlordOne

RAIDing HDDs in the laptop doesn't give that much of a performance improvement...it just makes the palmrest really hot. I ran HDD RAID for about 3 months before just pulling the second drive and selling it. I now have an 80GB SSD X25M G2 installed and the performance is amazing.

Anyway if you're looking for improved gaming performance I'd say a CPU upgrade and using the latest drivers. Also if you don't find it objectionable the GPU can overclock a fair amount. Just make sure you take the proper precautions if you're considering doing that.


----------



## sexybastard

yeah there is a point of diminishing returns if you really wanna upgrade your fx.

i think the most effect upgrade would be a T9300 or T8300 or even a X7800 (all of which can had for under $200 on ebay if you have a little patience)

and pair that CPU upgrade with a nice SSD and you are looking at a very impressive notebook. You can pick up an ocz 60gb for $130 so its not very expensive.

I found that using certain video drivers would gain around 20fps in source games (which i play mostly). the one on the nvidia site is not very good. this thread is a great resource in finding the best driver for your games.

and like warlord said the gpu can be overclocked pretty high. I have about a 15% overclock on the card (core,shader and mem) so its helped gain around 5-10fps. I keep it on a chill mat so its stays nice and cool (you should too).

my gateway fx 6860

T8300 @ 2.4ghz
4GB DDR2 533
8800M GTS
WD250BEKT 7200RPM hdd
Win7 x64 Ultimate

looking to get an SSD but a little strapped for cash atm.

and it plays all of my source games flawlessly. perfect for when I visit my parents or go on trips.


----------



## fotoguy

I just bought an SSD, which I expect will make a big difference. I think about all the time spent waiting for something to be written to the hard drive...

One concern is when I go into Setup (at boot) there is no way to get into any settings for the processor. Most of the information is display only. Is that going to be a problem?


----------



## RevHard191

Does anyone know of have any inkling as to when Gateway may announce the new FX? I have been looking for one and just now have the money to spend on one and everywhere is out of them or have told me that they are discontinued? I have tried Fry's, Bestbuy and Microcenter here in the Los Angeles and Orange County area (So. Cal). I am not a gamer (Used to be on CS) any longer although I am looking for a replacement for my HP that I have had for the last 5 years....Time to upgrade and have found that the Gateway FX will fit my needs just right. Just not sure if I should wait or pull the trigger on another HP? Although I do like the specs of the FX.....

My Primary use for this machine will be for my Photography and running all of the applications for photo editing and what not.....CS4, Lightroom and Elements take up a ton of resources on my HP now, just need a nice sharp screen that I can calibrate and again, with the 17" screen of the FX (Although I wish they offered a full 1080 HD Screen and 18.4" would just be icing on the cake...) it would be awesome and easier on the eyes when editing. I am also planning on running 2 HD, so I am also learning the differences on the HD's and SSD's.....Raid 0 and Raid 1....just foreign to me...but willing to learn


----------



## fotoguy

One more question - when I get the new SSD, can I just copy my old system hard drive to the new one and it's ready to go? They can both be external and done on a different system. Thanks for any help you can offer on this.


----------



## fotoguy

I don't understand all of this CPU-Z info, but does the Bus Speed look right? Seems like it's about 1/4 of what it should be. Please help!


----------



## emersonsc

I think that CPU underclocks everything when its in "idle." Try opening up like a mpeg file or do something that strains the CPU a little and then watch CPUZ and see if it goes up


----------



## fotoguy

Thanks! I ran 4 mpegs simultaneously and it made no difference.


----------



## martee

Bus speed is O.K. - 266.0 MHz times (multiplier)x8.5 equals 2260.0 MHz, the core speed.


----------



## fotoguy

Thanks, martee! That's funny, when you consider how worried I was about it. Came up with another problem. I downloaded the BIOS update from Gateway but cannot get it to burn to a bootable CD. I've used Nero and Ashampoo to burn a disc from the image but it will not work. I think the filesize is just too small to matter (2MB). I even tried to boot from the files on a USB flash drive, but nothing works. Any ideas?

And do two memory modules at 533MHz each operate at 1066 total? On one trip to Geek Squad it came back missing a memory module. They replaced it with a different brand and they're both 533 MHz. If that's not stock, I need to talk to Geek Squad. I've never changed the memory.


----------



## martee

You don't have to burn bios to CD, just download from the Gateway site and run it as administrator and follow the instructions, that's it. Have the battery in the machine just in case. You will have to reboot the PC when asked.

BTW, the new version of the bios is around, the 9C.20.00 which I would not recommend, because the machines run hot with it. In my opinion the best version so far is the 9C.17.00, but that's my personal taste.

The most popular RAM brand in Gateway is Samsung. The DDR3 PC3-8500S 1066Mhz SODIMM modules, but there are other brands, too. If you don't have PC3-8500S on the module sticker, probably you have not original RAM. When you click the SPD tab on the CPUz window, the max bandwidth should be 533MHz.


----------



## fotoguy

Thanks again. "This is BIOS version 94.28". This is from the file 9539578.exe (as downloaded from the Gateway P-7811FX drivers page) - I don't see anything like 9C.20.00. Are we both talking about the P-7811FX?


----------



## martee

It doesn't matter what model we are talking about as long as is from the P78xx series. Check this out http://support.gateway.com/support/d...=pn&param=P-78 If you want to update the bios, check which one you have got on your machine first.
The Godzilla BIOS v.94.28 is for the P68xx series of the FX notebooks. You better forget about it.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fotoguy*


One more question - when I get the new SSD, can I just copy my old system hard drive to the new one and it's ready to go? They can both be external and done on a different system. Thanks for any help you can offer on this.


Yes. You can just clone your old HDD onto your new SSD, just like you would if you were installing a new HDD.


----------



## fotoguy

As for the Godzilla BIOS v.94.28, I got it following this P-7811 FX link:

http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/...15641Rnv.shtml

So that certainly adds to the confusion. Upon your valued recommendation, I have downloaded 9C.17.00. My current version is 9C.05.00. I have never updated it.

I used Acronis True Image Home to clone one hard drive to another and it worked okay.

I got my new CPU and thermal paste - still waiting on the cleaner and solid state drive. I'm excited for the upgrade that's about to happen. I like this computer already, but better is always good.

Oh! I also got LoJack for laptops today. I've lived in this same house for 37 years with no problems, but the neighborhood is going downhill fast. Just a couple months ago some guy robbed a woman right in front of my house that I got involved in (for which I got a subpoena to testify against him). Who uses a gun to snatch a purse??? He got in his car and ran from the police, ending in a bad wreck. Anyhow, I'm figuring that my laptop won't be all that is taken (I have loads of electronics in here, including 3 computers), so the LoJack may help me get back the other items, too.

WarlordOne - What a crazy awesome machine you have! It's a real piece of art. Very nice!

Thanks for your amazing help, guys!


----------



## fotoguy

Now I am having SERIOUS problems! I installed the 9C.17.00 BIOS and it shows as having been installed. First, after reboot, it said there was no operating system. Going into the boot options, I saw that my D: drive was excluded from booting. I added that and it booted okay from C: and D:.

But now, everything I do takes at least 20 seconds to happen. If I click an Internet shortcut, at least 20 seconds. If I double-click a file, at least 20 seconds and it will say "not responding" at the top of the page. I just don't know what else to do.

After rebooting a couple times, it appears to be working okay now. I don't know what was wrong. It was acting like when a computer gets really hot. Well, tomorrow should be the big day when I upgrade to the T9600 CPU and solid state gard drive (they will arrive by UPS). Next, I need to see if the current P8400 will fit into my older Gateway - that would be cool. Will an Intel CPU fit into an AMD Turion computer?


----------



## fotoguy

I installed my new T9600 CPU today. The Windows Experience Index for the processor went from 5.2 to 5.6. I was hoping for a bit more than that, but I'll accept it. Thanks to martee for posting the YouTube 'How-To' video earlier. It was a big help. Also installed a new solid state drive. I still have to install everything on it before I know how well it works. I decided to just do a fresh install, rather than cloning. And I installed LoJack for Laptops today...you never know.

Thanks to everyone for your much-appreciated help.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Have they refreshed the gatewar fx series laptops yet? I am selling my 7805u to my GF and looking for something a little more powerful, anything going down the pike soon?


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
Have they refreshed the gatewar fx series laptops yet? I am selling my 7805u to my GF and looking for something a little more powerful, anything going down the pike soon?

Come on, you are selling your FX to your GF?







You should give it to her. Specially, if she's your GF.









There's no news about new models of FX, yet.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


Come on, you are selling your FX to your GF?







You should give it to her. Specially, if she's your GF.









There's no news about new models of FX, yet.


I am not that rich! I am selling it to her for a nice price though so she doesn't have to spend the same amount on a far lesser notebook. Gateway needs to refresh with something along the lines of the Asus g73 but for $1,100


----------



## fotoguy

I upgraded from a P8400 CPU (2.26 GHz) to a T9600 CPU (2.80 GHz) and installed a solid state hard drive. The Windows Experience Index went from 5.2 to 5.6 on the CPU and 5.7 to 5.9 on the drive, but the truth is that I don't see any difference at all. Wish I would have used that money toward a nice digital camera.

What else can I do for some actual performance improvement?

Will an Intel CPU work where there used to be an AMD (for my other Gateway)?


----------



## worldwar3434

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fotoguy*


I upgraded from a P8400 CPU (2.26 GHz) to a T9600 CPU (2.80 GHz) and installed a solid state hard drive. The Windows Experience Index went from 5.2 to 5.6 on the CPU and 5.7 to 5.9 on the drive, but the truth is that I don't see any difference at all. Wish I would have used that money toward a nice digital camera.

What else can I do for some actual performance improvement?

Will an Intel CPU work where there used to be an AMD (for my other Gateway)?


Hi all,

The T9900 is supposed to be an impressive upgrade but the fact is the possible hardware issue that keeps the system from handling a quad core cpu (at least in the case of the 7805u) really limits what the system can do performance wise.

I am just about to sell my 7805u and pick up the Asus G73JH-A1 because of the system's specs. The only things that is bothering me is the wait time (it's out of stock at most places) and the temps some people have been getting.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fotoguy* 
I upgraded from a P8400 CPU (2.26 GHz) to a T9600 CPU (2.80 GHz) and installed a solid state hard drive. The Windows Experience Index went from 5.2 to 5.6 on the CPU and 5.7 to 5.9 on the drive, but the truth is that I don't see any difference at all. Wish I would have used that money toward a nice digital camera.

What else can I do for some actual performance improvement?

Will an Intel CPU work where there used to be an AMD (for my other Gateway)?

The Vista WEI scores are pretty lame, the Win 7 ones are updated and are considerably easier to discern differences in performance due to the higer range.

The max score on the Vista WEI is 5.9 meaning if you get a 5.9 you have the top of the line performance in that category. With Win7 7.9 is top of the line. Here's my score on my older, slower 6860FX running Win 7 ultimate, overclocked gpu, t8300, 80GB x25-m SSD:










This is a stock p7805u running Win 7 Home Premium 64 bit:

Processor 5.9
Memory 5.9
Graphics 6.8
Gaming 6.8
Primary HD 5.8

This is what that same stock p7805u gets on Windows Vista HP 64:

Processor 5.2
Memory 5.9
Graphics 5.9
Gaming 5.9
Primary HD 5.7

Hope that helps you put WEI into perspective.


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fotoguy* 
I upgraded from a P8400 CPU (2.26 GHz) to a T9600 CPU (2.80 GHz) and installed a solid state hard drive. The Windows Experience Index went from 5.2 to 5.6 on the CPU and 5.7 to 5.9 on the drive, but the truth is that I don't see any difference at all. Wish I would have used that money toward a nice digital camera.

What else can I do for some actual performance improvement?

Will an Intel CPU work where there used to be an AMD (for my other Gateway)?

Well, I don't know what to say except my 7805 runs T9600 and is much faster now than she was before with the stock cpu. Don't have the ssd, just two WD 500GB drives with the 50GB partition for the OS. No RAID0. The GPU is underclocked with nVidia system tools and graphic card runs at stock speed when I turn PowerDVD on, only. I'm not gamer.

Did you installed all drivers? What about the Intel Chipset driver and Intel Matrix Storage one? Perhaps you should get the newest drivers, get rid of all unnecessary apps that run at the startup and when not needed. May be your AV slows everything down, I run MSE right now, I used to have McAfee suite, which slowed everything to crawl.

The Intel won't run or fit into the AMD socket, sorry.


----------



## eugenepvd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WarlordOne*


The Vista WEI scores are pretty lame, the Win 7 ones are updated and are considerably easier to discern differences in performance due to the higer range.

The max score on the Vista WEI is 5.9 meaning if you get a 5.9 you have the top of the line performance in that category. With Win7 7.9 is top of the line. Here's my score on my older, slower 6860FX running Win 7 ultimate, overclocked gpu, t8300, 80GB x25-m SSD:










This is a stock p7805u running Win 7 Home Premium 64 bit:

Processor 5.9
Memory 5.9
Graphics 6.8
Gaming 6.8
Primary HD 5.8

This is what that same stock p7805u gets on Windows Vista HP 64:

Processor 5.2 
Memory 5.9 
Graphics 5.9 
Gaming 5.9 
Primary HD 5.7

Hope that helps you put WEI into perspective.


I get same scores on my p7805u, Only difference is Im not running SSD. And yes my GPU scores 6.8 on win 7 and is overclocked to 675/1650/825, so thats get me higher score. I ran 3dmark06 and end up with over 10k. And I upgraded to P8600 CPU.


----------



## fotoguy

I've been trying for the last hour to get the chipset drivers from the Intel site, but their download center link is down...for a whole hour! I tried everything I could think of on both IE and Firefox. I'll try again later. Don't get me wrong - I love my P-7811 FX! I was just expecting a noticable difference with the upgrade. It was a few hundred dollars, and was a great bargain at that. I think the biggest disappointment was the SSD. I'm sure it shows a big difference in speed tests, I just don't see it for myself. I'll keep working on the drivers until I have all the latest and greatest.


----------



## NuWbZ!

I know this thread looks like it's been dead for 5 days, and I'm new here too. I've been scouring the internet looking for instructions or which component to open to gain access to my GPU in order to clean the fan and vent (I also have a FX-7811).

So far everywhere I've looked and heard from has been saying that either I can take off the panels on the underside (which I am well aware of, I added a second HDD) or to take off the keyboard.

I was mostly wondering if the guides to remove the keyboard will yield me my access to the GPU area.. If not then could someone possibly fill me in?


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuWbZ!*


I know this thread looks like it's been dead for 5 days, and I'm new here too. I've been scouring the internet looking for instructions or which component to open to gain access to my GPU in order to clean the fan and vent (I also have a FX-7811).

So far everywhere I've looked and heard from has been saying that either I can take off the panels on the underside (which I am well aware of, I added a second HDD) or to take off the keyboard.

I was mostly wondering if the guides to remove the keyboard will yield me my access to the GPU area.. If not then could someone possibly fill me in?


I think you need this: Disassembly Guide For All 17" FX Notebooks


----------



## fotoguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


I think you need this: Disassembly Guide For All 17" FX Notebooks


That was the most complete disassembly guide I've seen yet.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


I think you need this: Disassembly Guide For All 17" FX Notebooks


I added this link to the first page. Sorry if I haven't updated much lately...


----------



## Folken

I replaced my P-6831 HDD with a WD Scorpio Black WD3200BJKT and I was wondering if I bought another one could I just drop it in my laptop and use it without having to Raid it or reinstall windows?


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Folken* 
I replaced my P-6831 HDD with a WD Scorpio Black WD3200BJKT and I was wondering if I bought another one could I just drop it in my laptop and use it without having to Raid it or reinstall windows?

Yes. If you're not going to RAID and you're just planning on using it as a secondary drive then you don't have to reinstall.


----------



## NuWbZ!

Thanks for the guide, it showed one screw I missed, looks like I'll have to take my second hard drive back out









Cheers for a clean GPU!


----------



## fotoguy

Using an external drive with the esata connection, when I turn the drive off, I cannot turn it back on and use it again without turning off and back on the computer. Is there another way to recognize the drive again? I've even tried administrative tools, rescanning the drives.


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

*hops into thread with helmet attached to weather bricks and tomatoes*

I've got a trade offer for a m-6850fx... just wondering if anyone in here has any opinions on the laptop and about how much it should be going for. Trying to make a fair trade on both ends here.


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fotoguy* 
Using an external drive with the esata connection, when I turn the drive off, I cannot turn it back on and use it again without turning off and back on the computer. Is there another way to recognize the drive again? I've even tried administrative tools, rescanning the drives.

Using eSATA connection you can't connect and disconnect the external drive as you can do this with USB connection - on the fly. As I know, there is only one way to make connection, the computer has to be turned off.


----------



## fotoguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BubblesMuhaha* 
*hops into thread with helmet attached to weather bricks and tomatoes*

I've got a trade offer for a m-6850fx... just wondering if anyone in here has any opinions on the laptop and about how much it should be going for. Trying to make a fair trade on both ends here.

Check completed auctions on eBay for a realistic price. The auctions must be finished to get the final price. A lot happens in the last few seconds.


----------



## fotoguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
Using eSATA connection you can't connect and disconnect the external drive as you can do this with USB connection - on the fly. As I know, there is only one way to make connection, the computer has to be turned off.

Thanks, martee. Your knowledge has been much appreciated.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
Using eSATA connection you can't connect and disconnect the external drive as you can do this with USB connection - on the fly. As I know, there is only one way to make connection, the computer has to be turned off.

Not quite correct. My 6860FX supports hot swapping of eSATA hard drives, you need to make sure you have the latest BIOS that supports the function.


----------



## fotoguy

There are a lot of differing answers on the net about this. Here's one:

"Using the stock microsoft driver doesnt give you access to all the features. ich9 and ich10 both support hot swap when the intel matrix raid manager/drivers are installed."

I'll try that and see what happens.

Apparently the main thing is that you have to use AHCI or RAID - it will not work with IDE.


----------



## Folken

Well I made one of those impulse purchases and bought a 80GB Intel SSD that was on sale to put in my P-6831. What I didn't think about was lack of TRIM support in Vista. This leaves me with two questions.
1) Does Vista support garbage collection? If so will that be enough to keep my SSD speedy?
2) If I buy Windows 7 will I be able to get the correct drivers for my P-6831?


----------



## marcosxd

Hi, I have a P7908u FX laptop.

I bought a HDD (just like the one it already has, same specs) today.
I would like to do Raid 0, but when I enter the BIOS, I don't see anything related to.
What do i need to do? I've never done this before.

Any guides or ideas?

Thanks in Advance!
*
PS. I haven't received it yet, maybe I have to install it first and then something related to Raid 0 would appear in the BIOS menu?*


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WarlordOne*


Not quite correct. My 6860FX supports hot swapping of eSATA hard drives, you need to make sure you have the latest BIOS that supports the function.


Hello Warlord,

You are absolutely right.

Martee


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marcosxd*


Hi, I have a P7908u FX laptop.

I bought a HDD (just like the one it already has, same specs) today.
I would like to do Raid 0, but when I enter the BIOS, I don't see anything related to.
What do i need to do? I've never done this before.

Any guides or ideas?

Thanks in Advance!
*
PS. I haven't received it yet, maybe I have to install it first and then something related to Raid 0 would appear in the BIOS menu?*



Hello Marcosxd,

Read about setting RAID0 here: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=327669 This guide should apply to P7908, too. Hope it helps.

Martee


----------



## marcosxd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


Hello Marcosxd,

Read about setting RAID0 here: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=327669 This guide should apply to P7908, too. Hope it helps.

Martee


Thanks a lot Martee... I will let you know what happens as soon I receive my HDD.

EDIT:

By the way, I was reading the tutorial, do you think the *9c.08.00* BIOS is fully compatible with my notebook?

Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Folken*


Well I made one of those impulse purchases and bought a 80GB Intel SSD that was on sale to put in my P-6831. What I didn't think about was lack of TRIM support in Vista. This leaves me with two questions. 
1) Does Vista support garbage collection? If so will that be enough to keep my SSD speedy?
2) If I buy Windows 7 will I be able to get the correct drivers for my P-6831?


1) Intel SSD's don't use garbage collection. Also Intel SSDs don't have the massive slowdowns that required the implimentation of garbage collection. If you want TRIM, use Intel's SSD toolbox and schedule it to run weekly as recommended by Intel. As long as you have a g2 drive it'll work; it's just manual TRIM.

2) Yes. I've got a p-6860 with an 80GB x25m g2 and Win 7 Ult.


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marcosxd*


By the way, I was reading the tutorial, do you think the *9c.08.00* BIOS is fully compatible with my notebook?

Anyone?

Thanks!


Frankly, I have no idea if the Bios is compatible between the P78xx and P79xx models. My guess is both series use the same Bios. I'm sure, the version of the Bios in your machine allows and supports RAID0, so there's no need to go back to the older one.

Also please note that not every drivers you'll find in the guide are compatible with your notebook, use drivers from the Gateway site or from the disc you created with drivers and applications. The newest graphic card driver you should find on the Nvidia site.


----------



## marcosxd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
Frankly, I have no idea if the Bios is compatible between the P78xx and P79xx models. My guess is both series use the same Bios. I'm sure, the version of the Bios in your machine allows and supports RAID0, so there's no need to go back to the older one.

Also please note that not every drivers you'll find in the guide are compatible with your notebook, use drivers from the Gateway site or from the disc you created with drivers and applications. The newest graphic card driver you should find on the Nvidia site.

I see, since I haven't done this before... do you think the Raid 0 option appears in the BIOS once I have installed the second HDD?

Thanks


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marcosxd*


I see, since I haven't done this before... do you think the Raid 0 option appears in the BIOS once I have installed the second HDD?

Thanks


As I recall correctly this option will show after installing the second drive. I have done this once, I mean, I set the RAID0 on my notebook.

I felt the increase in performance wasn't big, so I broke the RAID set up and now I use the second drive as the multimedia storage. Oh, don't take this as advice to not playing with RAID, please.


----------



## marcosxd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
As I recall correctly this option will show after installing the second drive. I have done this once, I mean, I set the RAID0 on my notebook.

I felt the increase in performance wasn't big, so I broke the RAID set up and now I use the second drive as the multimedia storage. Oh, don't take this as advice to not playing with RAID, please.

Thanks for your advice!







... I always like to try new things so, as soon as the HDD arrives, I will try to set up Raid 0 and then I will post my results.


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


As I recall correctly this option will show after installing the second drive. I have done this once, I mean, I set the RAID0 on my notebook.

I felt the increase in performance wasn't big, so I broke the RAID set up and now I use the second drive as the multimedia storage. Oh, don't take this as advice to not playing with RAID, please.


Did the same and felt the same. Sold the second HDD and just opted for a single until I bought my SSD. Now the original is my storage drive.

I just felt that the performance wasn't enough to justify the heat and power consumption. Also it made the entire palmrest hot which I didn't like at all...still it was fun to play with RAID-0 on a laptop.


----------



## sexybastard

When you set up the raid 0 array can you also short stroke? short stroke that 500gb to 100gb and you got yourself a pretty fast setup.


----------



## xerotonin

Hi guys. I've been going through this thread and a couple of sights and still can't get help:

I own a p-6831fx and just received a x7900 CPU to upgrade. However, everytime I replace the CPU, I get a BSOD !!!
0x0000007e (0xc0000005, 0xF748E0BF, 0xF78DA208, 0xF78D9F08) etc..

I know the CPU is legit because the Bios can read it.
I upgraded the bios to 94.31.
It boots, but everytime Windows is about to start, the blue screen appears.

Formatted HD and tried to put vista and still get the blue screen once windows is about to boot. so I put back the old CPU and its running ok again.

Could it be that I have to replace the stock ram?? Help is greatly appreciated. I've checked numerous forums, and a couple said something about slipstreaming the os (but those were back then for XP os)..some also said that its because of faulty ram.

I know this CPU should work based on the testimonials and threads and that it can take socket P.

Regardless, I'm ordering kingston hyper x 4GB 667mhz. The rest of the specs of my laptop is below. Thanks again.

*p-6831fx
7200rpm 500GB seagate momentus
running windows 7 64-bit ultimate (but know left it on vista 32 till I can fix it)*


----------



## Folken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WarlordOne* 
1) Intel SSD's don't use garbage collection. Also Intel SSDs don't have the massive slowdowns that required the implimentation of garbage collection. If you want TRIM, use Intel's SSD toolbox and schedule it to run weekly as recommended by Intel. As long as you have a g2 drive it'll work; it's just manual TRIM.

2) Yes. I've got a p-6860 with an 80GB x25m g2 and Win 7 Ult.

Thanks WarlordOne.


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
When you set up the raid 0 array can you also short stroke? short stroke that 500gb to 100gb and you got yourself a pretty fast setup.

That's correct. I usually set the system partitions as the first one on the drive and just 50GB big. Also, it's faster to backup and restore such small partition.


----------



## fotoguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xerotonin* 
Hi guys. I've been going through this thread and a couple of sights and still can't get help:

I own a p-6831fx and just received a x7900 CPU to upgrade. However, everytime I replace the CPU, I get a BSOD !!!
0x0000007e (0xc0000005, 0xF748E0BF, 0xF78DA208, 0xF78D9F08) etc..

I know the CPU is legit because the Bios can read it.
I upgraded the bios to 94.31.
It boots, but everytime Windows is about to start, the blue screen appears.

Formatted HD and tried to put vista and still get the blue screen once windows is about to boot. so I put back the old CPU and its running ok again.

Could it be that I have to replace the stock ram?? Help is greatly appreciated. I've checked numerous forums, and a couple said something about slipstreaming the os (but those were back then for XP os)..some also said that its because of faulty ram.

I know this CPU should work based on the testimonials and threads and that it can take socket P.

Regardless, I'm ordering kingston hyper x 4GB 667mhz. The rest of the specs of my laptop is below. Thanks again.

*p-6831fx
7200rpm 500GB seagate momentus
running windows 7 64-bit ultimate (but know left it on vista 32 till I can fix it)*

Check to see if you're in IDE, RAID, or AHCI. If you were originally in IDE and it changed to AHCI (as happens) just switch back. Hope that helps.


----------



## shifty22123

Im not sure what it is but i just purchased my third gateway FX. Picked up a 7811 for $600


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Im not sure what it is but i just purchased my third gateway FX. Picked up a 7811 for $600









Well, I think it's normal behaviour in the last stage of FX fever.







Btw, I have got two FX notebooks. Congrats Shifty on your new machine.


----------



## OrphaGn

My 6860 is starting to shut down mid-game while i'm playing MW2. I've tried using Dust off to clean out the GPU and CPU fans to see if that's the problem, but it still happens. Is there a better way to fix this problem, or clean out the fans?


----------



## shifty22123

You might need to clean out the gpu heatsink. I had a similat problem once and the cleaning fixed the temp problem. Other than that it might be a driver problen


----------



## OrphaGn

What would be the best way to do that, shifty?


----------



## xerotonin

Big problem though, I installed the x7900 extreme cpu and bios can read it. However, once windows is about to boot, I get a BSOD!!!

here's a couple of things I did but still no success:
-upgraded bios to 94.31
-cleared cmos
-switched & formatted hard drives (1 seagate, then 1 western digital)
-disabled all enables in bios
-switch ahci to compability mode in bios
-tried xp and vista
-replaced thermal grease

last suggestion would be changing the ram.

Any suggestions or answers?? Once again, thanks for the help.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OrphaGn* 
What would be the best way to do that, shifty?

Well... You take off the top cover where your keyboard is to the part where you only see the motherboard. Then you take out the motherboard and clean from there. It took me around 1 hour from start to having my laptop assembled again


----------



## shifty22123

I was reading and found these overclocking guides. It looks like we still might not be able to overclock since we have intel chipsets

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=390696

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=393027

Thread I found it in

http://forum.notebookreview.com/show...=410967&page=8


----------



## ritchwell

Anyone tried the new bios from gateway 9C.20.00 on there fx7811


----------



## martee

There are two new BIOS versions on the Gateway site for Vista, the 9C.25.00 and the 9C.23.00. Can't tell how good they are, now. Will have to test them.

With the version 9C.20.00 the GPU runs with higher temps, around 80C till the fan starts, instead of 50C with the version 9C17.00 of BIOS.


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martee* 
There are two new BIOS versions on the Gateway site for Vista, the 9C.25.00 and the 9C.23.00. Can't tell how good they are, now. Will have to test them.

With the version 9C.20.00 the GPU runs with higher temps, around 80C till the fan starts, instead of 50C with the version 9C17.00 of BIOS.

I guess i will stay with the 9C 17 rather have a cooler gpu


----------



## Chimeracaust

When is Gateway going to refresh their FX laptops? I want to see i7 quads damnit!


----------



## Revanchist8525

Hey guys im new here. I am wondering about upgrading my Gateway P7805u FX with an Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 to a Quad Core Q9000 or a Q9100. I researched the quad processors and found out they needed more wattage compared to the P8400 (25 to 45 watts). Can these additional watts be supported on this Gateway? or is it too much power to handle for both the ac adapter and the battery? I'm just wondering if I could safely use the quads without any crashing, overheating etc problems. really wanna know cuz i wanna play the latest games above 30 fps thx


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revanchist8525* 
Hey guys im new here. I am wondering about upgrading my Gateway P7805u FX with an Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 to a Quad Core Q9000 or a Q9100. I researched the quad processors and found out they needed more wattage compared to the P8400 (25 to 45 watts). Can these additional watts be supported on this Gateway? or is it too much power to handle for both the ac adapter and the battery? I'm just wondering if I could safely use the quads without any crashing, overheating etc problems. really wanna know cuz i wanna play the latest games above 30 fps thx

There's no problem with wattage, but there's problem with quad CPUs. The P7805 doesn't support these processors. Search previous pages of this thread like p155.


----------



## shifty22123

Id love to see quad support and overclocking. Q9000's and Q9100's cost less then X9100's and I'd prefer a overclocked Q9100 over the X9100


----------



## Wingzero

Has anyone tried putting a quad in?It's the same socket just lower FSB so won't it just run at the boards FSB? Shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## shifty22123

I haven't seen anyone try it but usually someone has to buy it first and people dont bother buying one if its not supposed to work. If someone has one mail it to me and Ill test it


----------



## ritchwell

How about the fx-7811 does it support quads?


----------



## djtroy

i am getting a "mass storage controller" error in device manager. I can nt for the life of me find the drivers. can anyone help.
Im on Windows 7 32bit. I am also looking for the scroll-er on the touch pad to work in Windows 7.
Its a p-6831 FX


----------



## djtroy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djtroy* 
i am getting a "mass storage controller" error in device manager. I can nt for the life of me find the drivers. can anyone help.
Im on Windows 7 32bit. I am also looking for the scroll-er on the touch pad to work in Windows 7.
Its a p-6831 FX

Anyone???


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

BIOS Update - From Gateway support themselves can i still use this if i have a p6831?


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djtroy* 
i am getting a "mass storage controller" error in device manager. I can nt for the life of me find the drivers. can anyone help.
Im on Windows 7 32bit. I am also looking for the scroll-er on the touch pad to work in Windows 7.
Its a p-6831 FX

I am pretty sure the mass storage device is the memory card reader. You can get all the drivers off the gateway site. the Vista ones work fine under 7.


----------



## djtroy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
I am pretty sure the mass storage device is the memory card reader. You can get all the drivers off the gateway site. the Vista ones work fine under 7.

It was the si Esata driver, thanks though


----------



## marcosxd

Hi again guys...

I just installed a new Hard Drive to my Gateway P7908u FX (same HDD as the stock one) and suddenly, the brightness control on *Windows only* (Fn+Up or Down at my keyboard, Enery Options at Control Panel or Brightness slider at Windows Mobility Center: Win+X) won't work... I can change the brightness on Bios or even when Windows is launching (using the keyboard) but once Windows is loaded, the brightness stays the same no matter what.

Any Ideas?
I don't have any brightness related settings on my Bios.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marcosxd* 
Hi again guys...

I just installed a new Hard Drive to my Gateway P7908u FX (same HDD as the stock one) and suddenly, the brightness control on *Windows only* (Fn+Up or Down at my keyboard, Enery Options at Control Panel or Brightness slider at Windows Mobility Center: Win+X) won't work... I can change the brightness on Bios or even when Windows is launching (using the keyboard) but once Windows is loaded, the brightness stays the same no matter what.

Any Ideas?
I don't have any brightness related settings on my Bios.

Thanks in Advance


Im thinking windows installed your keyboard as a different one/ usinf the wrong layout. I had a similar issue with a netbook once. Only way I was able to fix it was to reinstall windows


----------



## marcosxd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Im thinking windows installed your keyboard as a different one/ usinf the wrong layout. I had a similar issue with a netbook once. Only way I was able to fix it was to reinstall windows









Well, as I explained... not only my keyboard.. I cannot change the bright in any way possible







.. any ideas?


----------



## fotoguy

I am not an expert, but have you checked the display driver? I would suggest that you download the latest one from the manufacturer. Sorry if that was too obvious. Just trying to help.


----------



## ritchwell

Just read this a few minutes ago and want to share the info it seems if you installed a x9100 cpu on the fx-78xx you can overclock the cpu. i think this is very interesting since this is an overclocking forum.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/gate...pus-p78xx.html


----------



## fotoguy

That would be awesome if I would have bought the right processor, instead of the T9600 that I did. Next time I'll know better. But thanks for sharing that exciting news.


----------



## ritchwell

I looked into ebay, x9100 are cheaper than the t9900, the problem is which vender is requitable to buy from.


----------



## fotoguy

Look at their feedback. That should tell you who to trust.

Requitable? Maybe reputable?


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fotoguy* 
Look at their feedback. That should tell you who to trust.

Requitable? Maybe reputable?

The ones with the high feedbacks are located in china and we know they make a lot of copies of anything and everything...lol...


----------



## oldredeye

I've had a Gateway M6864FX for a couple of years.

Here are the specs:
CPU: Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T5750
RAM: Samsung 4GB PC2-5300 SO-Dimm
HDD: 200GB, 7200RPM HDD (ST9200420AS)
VIDEO: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 (512MB)

Lately, I have had random freezes and even reboots. I'm running Windows Vista Home Premium (64bit) which came with the laptop.

I ran Memtest and the system reboots after about 30 seconds (50% through test 1).

So, I have a couple of questions:
1. Will upgrading the HDD reduce the heat?
2. Will upgrading the memory stop the random freezes and reboots?
3. Is there a compatibility list for HDD and memory for this laptop (or Gateways in general)?

The upgrades I am thinking of are:
HDD: HITACHI Travelstar 7K500 HD20500 IDK/7K 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache 2.5" SATA 3.0Gb/s Internal Notebook Hard Drive

RAM: CORSAIR 4GB (2 x 2GB) 200-Pin DDR2 SO-DIMM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Laptop Memory Model VS4GSDSKIT800D2

Thanks!


----------



## ovrclock

Hey all!! Just wanted to get some FX users' opinion. I have a 6831 that has been upgraded slightly after purchase a couple years ago, but I have a weird issue with it. I am trying to upgrade to windows 7 from vista; however, me thinks there is a driver issue. After 7 installs, everything is running great. But it seems every 3rd or 4th time I start it up, the graphics driver, touchpad, and others don't load properly. I get a 640x480 res and the touchpad is inoperative. I have to restart, and then everything loads fine. I have been using the drivers for Vista on Gateway's website. The weird thing is I had zero problems under Vista, so I'm pretty sure its not a hardware issue.

Any thoughts/ideas? I know they are vista drivers and not made for 7. Does anyone have an idea how to get some for 7? Should I just let windows update handle the driver install/signing? Also, is there more compatibility with either x86/x64 that I should lean towards? When I install the vista drivers, everything successfully installs too.

Thanks always in advance!!!

(FIRST POST!!!)


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ovrclock* 
Hey all!! Just wanted to get some FX users' opinion. I have a 6831 that has been upgraded slightly after purchase a couple years ago, but I have a weird issue with it. I am trying to upgrade to windows 7 from vista; however, me thinks there is a driver issue. After 7 installs, everything is running great. But it seems every 3rd or 4th time I start it up, the graphics driver, touchpad, and others don't load properly. I get a 640x480 res and the touchpad is inoperative. I have to restart, and then everything loads fine. I have been using the drivers for Vista on Gateway's website. The weird thing is I had zero problems under Vista, so I'm pretty sure its not a hardware issue.

Any thoughts/ideas? I know they are vista drivers and not made for 7. Does anyone have an idea how to get some for 7? Should I just let windows update handle the driver install/signing? Also, is there more compatibility with either x86/x64 that I should lean towards? When I install the vista drivers, everything successfully installs too.

Thanks always in advance!!!

(FIRST POST!!!)

How did you install window 7, is it by upgrade or you did a fresh format and install it. How i installed window 7 in my lappy was did a fresh install on my ssd and went to support and downloaded the drivers from gateway and use the compatibilty for vista to make sure it function right. For the video card i went to nvidia and downloaded the driver for the 9800 gts m.


----------



## beast427

hi guys, i recently got APB for my 6860 and on minimal setting with tweaks to the config it still runs like **** so i think its time to upgrade. i think that the 8800M GTS should be strong enough to support the game but the drivers i have for it are over a year old, are there any new ones i can use that arent off nvidias site? As for the CPU - i think the only way i can upgrade is to put a new one in. ive been looking at X9000s but whats a good price for one? and are they easy to install?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beast427*


hi guys, i recently got APB for my 6860 and on minimal setting with tweaks to the config it still runs like **** so i think its time to upgrade. i think that the 8800M GTS should be strong enough to support the game but the drivers i have for it are over a year old, are there any new ones i can use that arent off nvidias site? As for the CPU - i think the only way i can upgrade is to put a new one in. ive been looking at X9000s but whats a good price for one? and are they easy to install?


It's very easy to install. I would say between $250 -$300 is a good price. Look on ebay and maybe notebookreview in the discussion forums for people who are selling theirs


----------



## Spider-Abu

Wow! This forum looks awesome! How come I never stumbled upon this place is beyond me, but this forum and thread looks exactly like what I need! 
Okay, so I bought a Gateway FX P7803h laptop last december which was on sale for $699. I always heard that the FX laptops are very powerful, so I couldn't possible miss such a deal. After I bought it I had all the fun I needed, because I could play most of my favourite games on full settings at 720p resolution and higher @ around a solid 60fps. But then, after upgrading to Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit I started getting sever overheating issues. Even the bios upgrade didn't do any good. Aside from that, I noticed that the CPU was really bad compared to some of the other FX laptops. For example a dude could play GTA IV at 1440 x 900 with full settings with the same specs except a better CPU. Now I wonder if I could UPGRADE my laptop's CPU from a Core 2 Duo P7350 @2.00 GHZ to something much better and faster like atleast @2.2 GHZ. Can you guyz help me try to upgrade this laptop please? Also, can I get a better Graphic Card with the newer CPU if I buy one? Thanks a lot, as I can hardly find any support for this specific model....hell, even Gatway's website doesn't have it listed! :O
Thanks for any future feedback.


----------



## natedawg1013

Does anyone know if any backlit keyboards that fit the p-7811fx are available for sale? Preferably exactly like stock(except maybe with fn and ctrl swapped)? I'd probably find a way to connect it to my media bar lights so I have some control over whether it's on or off.

Thanks.


----------



## shifty22123

No idea, but i'd think HP would be the closest to fit or naybe the alienware m17x


----------



## Spider-Abu

^ mmmm who are you exactly replying to? 
Have you not read the last comment on the last page? Here, I will quote it for you:

"Wow! This forum looks awesome! How come I never stumbled upon this place is beyond me, but this forum and thread looks exactly like what I need!
Okay, so I bought a Gateway FX P7803h laptop last december which was on sale for $699. I always heard that the FX laptops are very powerful, so I couldn't possible miss such a deal. After I bought it I had all the fun I needed, because I could play most of my favourite games on full settings at 720p resolution and higher @ around a solid 60fps. But then, after upgrading to Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit I started getting sever overheating issues. Even the bios upgrade didn't do any good. Aside from that, I noticed that the CPU was really bad compared to some of the other FX laptops. For example a dude could play GTA IV at 1440 x 900 with full settings with the same specs except a better CPU. Now I wonder if I could UPGRADE my laptop's CPU from a Core 2 Duo P7350 @2.00 GHZ to something much better and faster like atleast @2.2 GHZ. Can you guyz help me try to upgrade this laptop please? Also, can I get a better Graphic Card with the newer CPU if I buy one? Thanks a lot, as I can hardly find any support for this specific model....hell, even Gatway's website doesn't have it listed! :O
Thanks for any future feedback."

There, can you please help me with that?


----------



## martee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spider-Abu* 
^ mmmm who are you exactly replying to?
Have you not read the last comment on the last page? Here, I will quote it for you:

"Wow! This forum looks awesome! How come I never stumbled upon this place is beyond me, but this forum and thread looks exactly like what I need!
Okay, so I bought a Gateway FX P7803h laptop last december which was on sale for $699. I always heard that the FX laptops are very powerful, so I couldn't possible miss such a deal. After I bought it I had all the fun I needed, because I could play most of my favourite games on full settings at 720p resolution and higher @ around a solid 60fps. But then, after upgrading to Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit I started getting sever overheating issues. Even the bios upgrade didn't do any good. Aside from that, I noticed that the CPU was really bad compared to some of the other FX laptops. For example a dude could play GTA IV at 1440 x 900 with full settings with the same specs except a better CPU. Now I wonder if I could UPGRADE my laptop's CPU from a Core 2 Duo P7350 @2.00 GHZ to something much better and faster like atleast @2.2 GHZ. Can you guyz help me try to upgrade this laptop please? Also, can I get a better Graphic Card with the newer CPU if I buy one? Thanks a lot, as I can hardly find any support for this specific model....hell, even Gatway's website doesn't have it listed! :O
Thanks for any future feedback."

There, can you please help me with that?

Shifty was replaying to Natedawg question I believe, about the backlit keyboards. But answering your question, I have to ask you, did you read the previous ten or twenty pages of this thread? Your P7803 is exactly the same (except for the CPU and GPU) as the 7805, 7811 or any other model from the P78xx series and what CPU you can use is already covered there. Anyway, you can upgrade with T9400, T9600, T9800, T9900, X9100, P8400, P8600, P8800, P9500, P9600, P9700 and few other Intel processors, and you can't upgrade the GPU


----------



## Spider-Abu

Jee, sorry I read a few of the earliest posts...should have gone the other way around.
Any way, thanks a lot for the suggestions, as many other people would just tell you to piss of and find it for your self. I believe they will be mutch mutch better than the CPU I got...so that is very helpful. And also, I guess I don't really need a GPU upgrade as mine can run these games pretty much at ultra high...except maybe crises, but I have never played that game. Should I? Is it any good? I am a fan of FPS games, eg: CS, COD, and so on. I play GTA IV and well I have seen other people with the FX laptops with the same GPU except better CPUs run it perfectly at ultra high settings...so I guess the CPU upgrade is all I need!









PS: I LOVE your Avatar...it sort of reminds me of the Doppelganger in Lara Croft Tomb Raider Underworld. Very sexy.









EDIT: Wow, I never thought it would be this hard to look for laptop CPUs in Toronto, Canada. I've been searching any stores I could find on google, even big names, but there is no store which has Laptop CPUs I need...heck, most don't have any at all! The only thing I could find was ordering online, but I really don't trust online shopping...even if it's from INTEL's OWN SITE! This is so frusterating!


----------



## martee

Sorry, I can't help much about the games, don't play them, but upgrading the processor should help a lot in games you want to play. You can try to order CPU at the Newegg or Ebay. There's plenty of them over there, just search Core 2 Duo mobile processors. The T9600 costs $245 on Ebay, for example.

BTW, thanks Spider.


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spider-Abu* 
Jee, sorry I read a few of the earliest posts...should have gone the other way around.
Any way, thanks a lot for the suggestions, as many other people would just tell you to piss of and find it for your self. I believe they will be mutch mutch better than the CPU I got...so that is very helpful. And also, I guess I don't really need a GPU upgrade as mine can run these games pretty much at ultra high...except maybe crises, but I have never played that game. Should I? Is it any good? I am a fan of FPS games, eg: CS, COD, and so on. I play GTA IV and well I have seen other people with the FX laptops with the same GPU except better CPUs run it perfectly at ultra high settings...so I guess the CPU upgrade is all I need!









PS: I LOVE your Avatar...it sort of reminds me of the Doppelganger in Lara Croft Tomb Raider Underworld. Very sexy.









EDIT: Wow, I never thought it would be this hard to look for laptop CPUs in Toronto, Canada. I've been searching any stores I could find on google, even big names, but there is no store which has Laptop CPUs I need...heck, most don't have any at all! The only thing I could find was ordering online, but I really don't trust online shopping...even if it's from INTEL's OWN SITE! This is so frusterating!

If you want to upgrade some things, my sisters fx7811 just died and pretty soon i will take it apart for parts. Im sure alot of fx owners will want the wuxgu screen that does 1900x1200, 4gig ram, p8400cpu, etc...Will let you guys know when it goes in the for sale section.


----------



## Spider-Abu

^ No problem, lol. The games...I will look somewhere else for more info. But as I have said, I can't really buy stuff from the net...you see, we are foregnors(from Afghanistan), so we came here for study and ****. And I am like only 15, so if I ever want something I have to like really push my parents into getting me something...especially anything related to gaming. But if he FINALLY says Yes then he will just drive me to local shops...and well HE doesn't trust online stores and such, you know, like any one who just moved to a "modern" country. So...thanks for the help, and +rep from me.









EDIT: @ritchwell Wow, that's great. I mean not for your sister, but for others.







I would try to get that CPU...if you put it on sale, but I think the probability of that would be very slim.
Now, just talking through my technical love side







, I would love that monitor but I really don't wan't to risk anything with my laptop currently so that would be a no. The ram looks good...but I am really not sure if my lappy would support more ram. Otherwise, this should be very helpful for others with need for such parts.


----------



## Erick Silver

I have a P6831FX with Core2Duo T5550 1.83GHz Processor, Hitachi 320GB 7200rpm, 3GB 667MHz Memory, NVidia GeForce 8800M GTS Graphics running Windows 7 Ultimate.

What kind of OC can I do with that 8800M GTS? I don't want to go extreme, just a little boost.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spider-Abu*


^ mmmm who are you exactly replying to? 
Have you not read the last comment on the last page? Here, I will quote it for you:

"Wow! This forum looks awesome! How come I never stumbled upon this place is beyond me, but this forum and thread looks exactly like what I need!
Okay, so I bought a Gateway FX P7803h laptop last december which was on sale for $699. I always heard that the FX laptops are very powerful, so I couldn't possible miss such a deal. After I bought it I had all the fun I needed, because I could play most of my favourite games on full settings at 720p resolution and higher @ around a solid 60fps. But then, after upgrading to Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit I started getting sever overheating issues. Even the bios upgrade didn't do any good. Aside from that, I noticed that the CPU was really bad compared to some of the other FX laptops. For example a dude could play GTA IV at 1440 x 900 with full settings with the same specs except a better CPU. Now I wonder if I could UPGRADE my laptop's CPU from a Core 2 Duo P7350 @2.00 GHZ to something much better and faster like atleast @2.2 GHZ. Can you guyz help me try to upgrade this laptop please? Also, can I get a better Graphic Card with the newer CPU if I buy one? Thanks a lot, as I can hardly find any support for this specific model....hell, even Gatway's website doesn't have it listed! :O
Thanks for any future feedback."

There, can you please help me with that?


A cpu upgrade will be your best bet. Try and get something with 6mb cache. Once you have your new cpu you will see your GPU and ram performance is directly influenced by the processor speed and you will have a beast of a gaming laptop. I'm recommending the P9500/P9600 in case you are wondering...

As where to find cpu's in canada you might want to try ebay or even the forums at notebookreview.com. Shipping to canada wont be expensive and buying from a fellow forum member usually ends up costing way less then retailers and ebay


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I have a P6831FX with Core2Duo T5550 1.83GHz Processor, Hitachi 320GB 7200rpm, 3GB 667MHz Memory, NVidia GeForce 8800M GTS Graphics running Windows 7 Ultimate.

What kind of OC can I do with that 8800M GTS? I don't want to go extreme, just a little boost.



600mhz on the core is a pretty safe speed. The card maxes out between 615 to 640nhz from what I've seen


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ritchwell*


If you want to upgrade some things, my sisters fx7811 just died and pretty soon i will take it apart for parts. Im sure alot of fx owners will want the wuxgu screen that does 1900x1200, 4gig ram, p8400cpu, etc...Will let you guys know when it goes in the for sale section.


I find it kinda amusing that a girl would own a laptop like this... it's not very girl like if you ask me haha

*Edit*: I wish I could give some member the rights to update this post more often. I spend more time nowadays turbocharging my car and completely forget about PC's


----------



## DeathBlasT69

where is there a for sale section?


----------



## Erick Silver

You won't be able to access that for a little bit yet.
.


----------



## DeathBlasT69

why is that?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathBlasT69*


why is that?


You can buy but not sell untill you have 30 rep I believe. Look towards the bottom on the main page for "For Sale/Wanted"


----------



## monkeyness13

does anyone know where can buy a new video card for it? cause i think i fried mine and i'm getting green static in the dark area of my laptop. I have the FX7811.


----------



## metroidfreak

Your going to have to look for another fried system to pull the graphics card from, I'm not sure if these are soldered in or not though.

Also, has anyone yet to find a backlit keyboard that works with the FX series laptops?


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metroidfreak*


Your going to have to look for another fried system to pull the graphics card from, I'm not sure if these are soldered in or not though.

Also, has anyone yet to find a backlit keyboard that works with the FX series laptops?


they are sodered on, so you will have to find an entire motherboard just to get a gfx card for one.

I too have the same question afaik the backlight keyboard goes for there laptops.


----------



## metroidfreak

I found this. Looks like it would work, everything looks the same size.

http://www.virtualvillage.com/laptop..._medium=shcomp


----------



## DeathBlasT69

Looking at it how do you think it would be powered?


----------



## metroidfreak

Same way the keyboard is powered normally. Right though it's cable connection.


----------



## crtlaltdel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metroidfreak* 
Same way the keyboard is powered normally. Right though it's cable connection.

would the aditional led's require more juice?


----------



## metroidfreak

As long as the ribbon cable powers it, I cant see it taking more than a minute or two off the overall battery.


----------



## crtlaltdel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metroidfreak* 
As long as the ribbon cable powers it, I cant see it taking more than a minute or two off the overall battery.

check out...http://tinkernut.com/archives/2337 ...sounds interesting,but alot of work. also id rather have the letters light up but this is cool too.


----------



## crtlaltdel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crtlaltdel* 
check out...http://tinkernut.com/archives/2337 ...sounds interesting,but alot of work. also id rather have the letters light up but this is cool too.

"el-wire" seems promising. as thin as 1.2 mm and im sure the 9v driver can be worked around. multiple colors to choose from.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metroidfreak* 
Same way the keyboard is powered normally. Right though it's cable connection.

Alienware laptops with LED keyboards have a aditional wire connection to power the LED's. The wires are thickker and more heavy duty so I would think the ribbon connection that the gateway has wouldn't be enough.

What I would suggest is to relay power from the top piece that's lighted down to the keyboard's lighting source


----------



## johnksss

you guys can think this one over...
http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus...ml#post6567857


----------



## wheth4400

does anyone know what the part number is on the P-79 motherboards? the ones with the GTX260


----------



## Chunkylad

Gateway P-7805u/ 320GB 7200rpm HDD/ 4GB DDR3 1066mhz/ Intel P8400 @ 2.26ghz/ Geforce 9800m GTS 1GB/ Vista X64 for me.

One minor mod, added a 500gb hdd @7200 rpm, kinda wish I had done another 320 for RAID 0. DO NOT try overclocking using EVGA precision... it just messes things up.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunkylad*


Gateway P-7805u/ 320GB 7200rpm HDD/ 4GB DDR3 1066mhz/ Intel P8400 @ 2.26ghz/ Geforce 9800m GTS 1GB/ Vista X64 for me.

One minor mod, added a 500gb hdd @7200 rpm, kinda wish I had done another 320 for RAID 0. DO NOT try overclocking using EVGA precision... it just messes things up.


two questions for you, how can you raid on these? I have two 500gb seagate 7200RPM HDDS I would liek to raid on mine p7815u, and how did evga precesion mess it up for you? I am using the latest 1.96 I think and it works fine


----------



## WarlordOne

All you have to do is change a setting in BIOS and reinstall Windows. I had 2 320's RAIDed on my Gateway. Other than benchmarks and the hot palmrest's you really can't tell a difference. I went SSD and it's actually a noticable improvement.


----------



## wheth4400

hrmm I don't have that setting in my bios....


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


hrmm I don't have that setting in my bios....


irc you need to have two of the same HDD's installed for the RAID option to show up.

but IMO you would be better served getting an SSD for the OS and a large 2.5 mechanical for storage.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
irc you need to have two of the same HDD's installed for the RAID option to show up.

but IMO you would be better served getting an SSD for the OS and a large 2.5 mechanical for storage.

I have two identical drives they both are seagate ST9500420AS's


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wheth4400* 
I have two identical drives they both are seagate ST9500420AS's

IMHO it's not worth doing. You should go two separate drives if you need storage or get an SSD for OS and HDD for storage. It's makes your system run a whole lot faster overall.

Also you may need to download a BIOS update from Gateway to enable RAID in your system, depending on what you had loaded from the factory.


----------



## fotoguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnksss*


you guys can think this one over...
http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus...ml#post6567857


I thought the whole idea of a backlit keyboard was pretty silly, but after seeing the YouTube video in your link, I want one, too! I keep my computer room pretty dark and that backlit keyboard would be awesome!

*EDIT:* I just remembered - I use external KVM, so it wouldn't make any difference for me unless it was a backlit external keyboard.


----------



## dieseldog49

Hey guys I have a fx7811 that I have loved for almost 2 years and I am ready to upgrade to Win-7 I was wondering if I am gonna run into any issues installing http://www.amazon.com/Windows-Home-P...2603291&sr=8-5 or should I just go with the upgrade? this will be the first OS update I have done myself. Thanks for your time!


----------



## fotoguy

I have Windows 7 Home Premium installed on my secondary disc and have had no problems with it, but to be honest I have used it very little. I had problems with a couple drivers for my older (2-3 years) equipment (printers, scanner). Never did find them, but they are probably available somewhere. If it doesn't work, you can always go back to your original OS. That's why I usually download a copy from a warez forum (like tehparadox.com [note spelling]) to test it first. If it doesn't work, I'm not out $100.


----------



## dieseldog49

Dell had the upgrade kit on sale for 70 bucks so i jumped on it. Guess I will find out if it works next monday. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## WarlordOne

I had no issues upgrading from Win Vista 32bit to Vista 64bit and finally to Win 7 Ultimate 64bit. The drivers for all of the laptop hardware is available on Gateway's site.


----------



## dieseldog49

I just updated it last night and it went smoothly other than the nVidea screen driver kept crashing till I downloaded the windows 7 drivers


----------



## ausfahrt

I want to upgrade my CPU and I dont know what to buy. I cant decide between T9500, X7900, T9300, X7800, or can I use a T9600? I have a stock FX6860. I just want to know which one I can use and is compatible with the FX6860. I dont want to buy the wrong one and not be able to return it. Ok I'm probably going to hear it and get *****ed at and be told to read through 1xx pages of post but seriously that's a lot of posts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fotoguy

I have a P7811 and switched to a T9600 - total waste of money IMO. I don't notice any difference whatsoever. Maybe some testing program will show it's faster, but I sure don't see it.

Some of the previous posts talked about a CPU that CAN be overclocked. Maybe that would be the way to go.


----------



## DeathBlasT69

How does you Solid state drive perform? Is it worth buying and installing one?


----------



## fotoguy

I didn't see any difference with a SS drive. Surely, testing software will show an amazing difference, but I didn't see it.


----------



## RLKirkland

i am having alot of trouble finding the drivers for my FX lol... can someone point me in the right direction please I have a p-7805u fx edition laptop TIA


----------



## bus_dr1v3r

you can get your drivers from the gateway website, just look under P-78xx, they don't have a section for 7805


----------



## thegreatsquare

I found something while walking thru the internets.

OCing the CPU on the 7805u.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/gate...5u-cpu-17.html

3.4GHz


----------



## bus_dr1v3r

I've got mine overclocked


----------



## RLKirkland

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bus_dr1v3r* 
you can get your drivers from the gateway website, just look under P-78xx, they don't have a section for 7805

so will the p7812fx drivers work?


----------



## bus_dr1v3r

Use the "Gateway P-78 series". It used to say P-78xx, I guess they changed it.


----------



## colin niloc

Hi, I have a problem with my P6860 need some help. When I restart the FX it will not boot back up. The screen just goes black and I have to manually shut it down then turn back on. Any ideas?


----------



## bus_dr1v3r

Its a known bug....My 7805 does the same thing.


----------



## colin niloc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bus_dr1v3r* 
Its a known bug....My 7805 does the same thing.

Is there a new bios for the p6860/windows 7?


----------



## bus_dr1v3r

I'm not sure, you'll have to check the gateway support site.


----------



## McClure

Okay, so, I have come upon a snag.

First off, I am running a P-6860FX with the 8800M GTS card, 4GB of ram, Windows 7 64-bit. And here we come to my problem. I am trying to play Borderlands. Now, before I updated to 7, I used Vista and Borderlands worked perfectly. I upgrade, and it freezes a bunch anymore.
So, I go to update my GPU drivers and come to find that nVidia doesn't support a Windows 7 driver for the GTS. Suck. I can't find one anywhere.
So my question is, first and foremost, is there a Windows 7 driver out there for the GTS? If not, would partitioning my drive into a Windows7 boot and Vista boot solve the problem? Not really sure, but it sounds like it should, as long as I run those certain programs in the Vista partition.
Plausible, the best choice, bad idea? Thanks ahead of time. I've been following this thread for a few years now, but have never posted until now. Hope someone can help.


----------



## Erick Silver

I also have a Gateway FX P6831 series lappy. I upgrade to Windows 7 as well and managed to find the drivers I needed. Go Here That will get you the drivers for the 8800GTX and down. Good luck!

OK Now for my issue. My GPU cooling fan does not seem to be working. That and the Fan Speed Adjustment on my MSI Afterburner is not registering the fan. I will be uninstall the Nvidia drivers and reinstalling the Windows 7 Drivers to see if that makes a difference. I hope so othr wise its a hardware issue.

Hmm no luck. I may need to replace the fan/gpu. can these these be upgrade to a higher gpu? Or are we stuck with the 8800M? Thanks!


----------



## Erick Silver

Right! No need to replace the fan! Or the GPU(which so happens to be part of the motherboard and not something you could swap out. Thanks Gateway! Bastards.) Anyway, I opened up the entire laptop)thank you to whomever posted the disassembly guide in the first post) and OMG!! There was the problem. A Dustball the size of a dime had jammed between a fan blade and a support. Not to mention the ENTIRE inside of the fins for the GPU was covered in dust! Holy Crap! So after I took this bad boy apart and cleaned the fan and put it back together again, I then realized that I had cleaned the WRONG FAN!! Well theres at least 1.5 hours lost. So disassemble again, clean the right fan and proceed to reassemle. All Done! *look at clock* 3AM? CRAP! Wait. 3 Extra screws and 2 small springs. Now where the hell do those go??? Damn. too tired to figure it out. So I put the extra parts into a ziploc bag and label the bag "Gateway FX 6831" and put it into a small toolbox. Does anyone know where those two little springs go? I am so confused! Oh yeah also replaced the TIM on the cpu and NB(?) there was no "TIM Pad" there and there was actually no space between the HS and the chip. So I TIM'd it and set it all back up. Running nice and cool.


----------



## Wingzero

They need to bring out updated lines of this laptop Gateway the one I had was awesome i'd deffo consider getting an updated one!


----------



## Erick Silver

I would as well. Although I would make some chaanges.

1) Separated GPU and Mobo PCB. Not all one unit.
2) Upgradeable GPU. This would be an AWESOME feature and would allow most customibility.
3) I would like to see better cooling for these. As it is I had to cut every other little "grille spindle" to get more air to the fans. Has improved my cooling 100%.

Theres just a few of my wish list for the next line of these awesome laptops


----------



## Erick Silver

OK guys I am having a bit of an issue with my Gateway FX P6831. I can sit here and play CoD4: MW1 all day and not have a single problem. I love it for that. But then on other days I load up Internet Explorer and the damn thing freezes up. Can't do anything. Mouse doesn't move. Nothing. I have to Hard restart. What could be causing this issue?


----------



## Bubbs

Anyone happen to know where I could get a replacement GPU fan for the 7811?


----------



## Chimeracaust

Did gateway discontinue this line?


----------



## Erick Silver

No as far as I know they still make them....I think.... See HERE
I am a little disappointed to see that they don't come with anything better that a C2D. Where most other Gaming Laptop producers are into i3, i5, and i7, Gateway has chosen to stay with the C2D. (Asus G71Gx comes with C2D as well but thats their lowest gaming model avaialable.) Also, they continue to use 5400rpm Hard drioves while the other companies are using 7200rpm hard drives. And while other companies are using ATi HD 5870 Mobility(Dell) and other higher GPUs, Gateway is using the 9800M GTS. Now that we have covered these bases lets cover another.
I can pick up a Gateway P-7815u FX LX for $689.97. A Dell 17" gaming laptop STOCK will hit you for $1700+. And these Gateway FX are BEASTS! For a lower end gaming ;aptop you will be hard pressed to find anything at a better price. I do wish that Gateway would give us the higher end options though. Can you imagine one of these with a i7 and a GTX460M GPU??? HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
No as far as I know they still make them....I think.... See HERE

The hardware is getting a bit dated,do they really still make these?
A core i5 or i7 with a DX11 ATI mobile card or one of the Nvidia GTX mobile cards would be awesome,the casing design is still very good,but needs some tweaks for better cooling like some modders have done.


----------



## Erick Silver

Yeah the Hardware is dated. Like I said if they would upgrade the hardware a bit astill manage to keep the prices down these things will destory the competition.


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Yeah the Hardware is dated. Like I said if they would upgrade the hardware a bit astill manage to keep the prices down these things will destory the competition.

It already beats most laptops for its performance at only $800,even a macbook.
If Gateway could take $100 of the current FX,or bump the CPU to a i5 and keep the graphics or bump to a GTX260M,it would be a epic laptop.


----------



## slayer06

I am thinking about putting in a 120GB SSD. If I do, then what is the biggest HDD (second hdd slot) that would fit in the Fx 6860? Some people complain that the 1TB HDD's are bigger and won't fit in some laptops. Newegg has two options for Laptop HDD's, a Western digital blue series and a Seagate, I prefer WD.

Right now I am running 2 WD 320gig in raid 0.


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slayer06*


I am thinking about putting in a 120GB SSD. If I do, then what is the biggest HDD (second hdd slot) that would fit in the Fx 6860? Some people complain that the 1TB HDD's are bigger and won't fit in some laptops. Newegg has two options for Laptop HDD's, a Western digital blue series and a Seagate, I prefer WD.


Right now, the biggest WD drive would be the 750GB as long as is 9.5mm high. No 12.5mm drives.


----------



## RLKirkland

ok so i cant download drivers, dude in gateway support says he can download them fine can someone test and see if they can if so can you upload them for me please









site is http://support.gateway.com/support/d...pn&param=P-78#

I need the win 7 9800m video drivers, 64bit & win 7 bios drivers, 64bit TIA


----------



## DeathBlasT69

So here is a funny story im sure everyone will enjoy. I sent my laptop out to be repaired by BB under my warranty. They replaced the Mb and LCD(why I don't know because it was working) and the battery. When I got it back they changed the MB to a Packard Bell MB which came with a 1GB 9800m GTS. BUT the old Bluetooth card does not work anymore. Anyone know where i can get a card to work with this new PB motherboard.


----------



## DeathBlasT69

Oh and does anyone know where to get the Mass storage driver for Win 7 64bit thanks.


----------



## Engine808

Hi Everyone, new to the forum and I have a couple of questions. I apologize in advance because I am asking similar questions to many that have already been posted but I did read almost every relevant post I could find! I have the Gateway FX 6860 that I bought a couple of years ago and I was thinking about upgrading the original CPU T5550 to a T9XXX. My question is what T processor should I upgrade to. Is there diminishing returns to a certain point? For example, with the GPU being un-upgradeable is there a point where it does not matter if you have a T9600 vs a T9900? I was thinking about the T9900 or T9800 and the price difference between the two is wide enough to make me ask this question. At the moment I play Starcraft2 on medium settings and even then there is quite a bit of lag during big fights so I thought upgrading the CPU might help a bit and maybe I could even up the settings. I also want to thank all of you for these posts because it was very informative for someone like me who has never upgraded before.


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Engine808*


Hi Everyone, new to the forum and I have a couple of questions. I apologize in advance because I am asking similar questions to many that have already been posted but I did read almost every relevant post I could find! I have the Gateway FX 6860 that I bought a couple of years ago and I was thinking about upgrading the original CPU T5550 to a T9XXX. My question is what T processor should I upgrade to. Is there diminishing returns to a certain point? For example, with the GPU being un-upgradeable is there a point where it does not matter if you have a T9600 vs a T9900? I was thinking about the T9900 or T9800 and the price difference between the two is wide enough to make me ask this question. At the moment I play Starcraft2 on medium settings and even then there is quite a bit of lag during big fights so I thought upgrading the CPU might help a bit and maybe I could even up the settings. I also want to thank all of you for these posts because it was very informative for someone like me who has never upgraded before.


Your CPU upgrade option would be like...well, take a look here and here.

The T9600 or T9900 won't work on your platform. Hope it helps.


----------



## Engine808

Thank you for your response Martee! =) I looked at the posts but the specs on my computer for the 6860 has an FSB of 667mhz. 
http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/...5340Rsp2.shtml

I've read that people are putting the T-9500 in the computer I own though even with different CPU FSB. From what I understand from the posts you linked, the T-9600 or T-9900 won't work since it has an FSB of 1066. However the T-9500 etc has an FSB of 800 mhz. I am a little confused so any clarification will be greatly appreciated! thank you


----------



## martee

The PM965 chipset is rated at 800MHz not 667MHZ. Please, take a look at this http://ark.intel.com/chipset.aspx?familyID=28116. If you click at the left on the Compatible Products you see all CPUs that work with this chipset.

Frankly, I could try to drop my T9600 into another lappy I have got, the M6850Fx with PM965 chipset, but I'm scared to do this







, so we will never know, if the CPUs with the 1066FSB work there.


----------



## Engine808

Martee,

Thank you for your response and clarification. That link was great and I also didn't know Gateway messed up with the wrong information! I decided to buy the T9500 and I'll let you know how it goes when I receive it!

I would be scared too to put that processor in without knowing if it would work or not. Especially since I don't even know much about putting in parts for a laptop!

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Erick Silver

OK I tried to post this in the General Laptop questions area and I have recieved absolutley NO help. This is not the first time I have posted about this issue either. Posted in here about it once before and got no help here either. So I will try here again.

OK I am currently on a Gateway FX P 6831 Laptop. It has been having some issues latley. I can play CoD4 MW for hours and WoW for hours and never have an issue one day and the next day I just cruise the interwebs and it freezes up. Having to Hard reboot. Sometimes while surfing, the screen goes to a blank Orange, Green, or Purple screen and I have to hard reboot. Why would I be having this issue only while I am surfing the web but not while I have it under stressfull gaming situation?

I have already cleaned everything internally, replaced TIM with AS7 and reseated heatsinks more than once. Ran a MemTest and everything checks out. Reseated the RAM and Wifi card too Its not getting hot as we have it sitting on a Themaltake Chillpad that has a 230mm(?) Blue LED fan that keeps it cool. I have even removed every other Fan Grill spine on the intake vents on the bottom of the laptop to improve airflow(at least a 75% increase on the air intake). Its always used on a desk and never on a sofft surface or lap. I am just at a complete loss here.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Erick Silver

Bump for my post above.


----------



## midnightcharger2

Sadly just checked the Gateway Japan site, as we usually get first dibs on newer computers and usually a bit more horsepower then the Western world models. Nothing new to report on anything new. Looks like the P7900 series is the most updated one. Currently using it as my main gaming rig here in Japan and all new recent games work flawlessly. The laptop does run pretty warm and an oil heater to keep the house warm does not help much either.


----------



## fotoguy

Thanks for that info.


----------



## k1ngkev1n1

I need a recovery disk, windows is jacked and i want to sell this laptop to get a new model. I have a gateway p172s fx laptop. Id like to get a newer model with better processer and not so dinged up. Would appreciate if anyone has a torrent with it or could up load one for me. Please please please [email protected] ttahnks!


----------



## schnob

Hello all. My computer is a Gateway p-7805u, with 8186 mb of ram (8 gigs) an Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTS (1 gig), and, most importantly, an Intel X9100 Extreme Dual Core processor at 3.06 ghz. Here is the problem: Ever since upgrading my processor I have experienced lag often in some of my more intense games, such as GTA IV and COD Black Ops. However, it's only laggy during demanding sequences of the game. This leads me to believe that the power hungry new processor is taking power away from my graphics card, which makes the overall experience laggy. However, I am not sure this is the case, and if it is, I don't know how to fix it. Help?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1ngkev1n1;11348238*
> I need a recovery disk, windows is jacked and i want to sell this laptop to get a new model. I have a gateway p172s fx laptop. Id like to get a newer model with better processer and not so dinged up. Would appreciate if anyone has a torrent with it or could up load one for me. Please please please [email protected] ttahnks!


How much would you be willing to sell it for without a OS? i am looking for another o these fabulous if not underpowered lappys for myself so I can give my brothers back to him.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schnob;11748058*
> Hello all. My computer is a Gateway p-7805u, with 8186 mb of ram (8 gigs) an Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTS (1 gig), and, most importantly, an Intel X9100 Extreme Dual Core processor at 3.06 ghz. Here is the problem: Ever since upgrading my processor I have experienced lag often in some of my more intense games, such as GTA IV and COD Black Ops. However, it's only laggy during demanding sequences of the game. This leads me to believe that the power hungry new processor is taking power away from my graphics card, which makes the overall experience laggy. However, I am not sure this is the case, and if it is, I don't know how to fix it. Help?


It might be because it's pulling too much power or something hardware related. Maybe defective ram? It's really hard to tell since no one else can confirm the problem with a loaded laptop like yours.

Maybe try reinstalling windows vista or using windows 7. Or new drivers for your graphics card


----------



## schnob

I already do have Windows 7, home premium. It is legit. How could I tell if I had defective ram? I have heard of this happening to others with X9100s and they undervolted their processor. Would this help?


----------



## shifty22123

Run software like prime95 for 8 or more hours to test both cpu and ram. If your ram is bad you can run memtest outside of windows and it will show an error if its faulty


----------



## McClure

Okay, I have a problem and it is making me nervous. Here is the deal.

I just got the T9900 3.06GHz. I currently have the T5500 1.83GHz. I am running 64-bit Windows 7 on the P-6860FX.
I am looking for a BIOS update, but I can't find a single one for Windows 7 for my model!
I am desperate for help. First off, simply, do I need to update the BIOS? I am almost positive I do, but just checking with those with more expertise than I.
Secondly, help. Hahaha, where could I download the BIOS update, and once done, how do I update my BIOS? Would the instructions on the first page of this thread still work?
Thank you already for the responses. I will much appreciate it!

EDIT:
Okay, nevermind. Just saw that the P-6860FX cannot run anything over 800 fsb. Now I am thoroughly dejected, but only out about $70 dollars after resale and bying the x9000. Now, is the x9000 the best option for me? It's between that and the T9500, really, and money isn't much of an issue.


----------



## schnob

I figured out that any game that uses my cpu intensely for an extended amount of time causes lag. This does not happen outside of games, so as I stated before, I think the lag is caused by my processor and my graphics card battling for power, not due to temperature. Could anybody else with an X9100 and a Gateway FX laptop help?


----------



## natedawg1013

just my 2 cents but,
have you tried undervolting the processor? Less voltage=less power+less heat. You have to find the right voltage, though. My P-7811FX stock processor runs at 1.0875V, but I was able to undervolt it to 0.9625V. That's about the lowest I can get it without risking instability, though. Check out this guide:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/hard...ing-guide.html

Also, if anyone knows anything about undervolting the graphics card (9800M GTS), please tell me. Mine runs pretty warm under no load.

Also, does anyone know of more efficient/quiet aftermarket fans for theses computers? Especially for my graphics card, it never shuts up. Even with the lid closed with no programs running.


----------



## schnob

Well, lately the game I've been playing is Fallout New Vegas. It lags with my new processor. This really pisses me off, as I'm sure I could play it on max settings with my old processor and it wouldn't lag. However, I pull the voltage down to 1.1875 (from 1.2125) and crank the multiplier up to 12 (from 11.5). This improves the gameplay, but it is still laggier than I think it would be with my old processor. Would under-volting my gpu help, or is that even possibe?


----------



## Magowin

Is there a huge difference between x7900 & x9100 cpu's? I have a P-7805u and instead of getting a new laptop I think I'm just going to upgrade the cpu in this to one of the above. The x7900 on average is $100 cheaper than the x9100 so if the performace difference isn't that much I will just get the x7900. I do know the x9100 runs at 1066 bus speed though so I would benefit from my ddr3 memory. Also if anyone needs memory it's dirt cheap right now just picked up OCZ 8gb ddr3 1333 dual channel kit for $96 that price is unheard of so I had to jump on it.


----------



## natedawg1013

I've heard you need to edit the bios or something to undervolt the GPU. I hope someone here knows how because mine runs very warm while I'm not even doing anything. That is a waste of power and has a greater risk of damage if I accidentally leave it on a soft surface. Plus, the fan is REALLY annoying. It's louder than the CPU fan.


----------



## schnob

My GPU and it's fan have the exact same problem. It's very annoying.


----------



## BigHops323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magowin;11993937*
> Is there a huge difference between x7900 & x9100 cpu's? I have a P-7805u and instead of getting a new laptop I think I'm just going to upgrade the cpu in this to one of the above. The x7900 on average is $100 cheaper than the x9100 so if the performace difference isn't that much I will just get the x7900. I do know the x9100 runs at 1066 bus speed though so I would benefit from my ddr3 memory. Also if anyone needs memory it's dirt cheap right now just picked up OCZ 8gb ddr3 1333 dual channel kit for $96 that price is unheard of so I had to jump on it.


X7900 is penryn based, you want the x9100 for the 7805u if you like the 1066mhz fsb rather than 800mhz.


----------



## schnob

So is there a way to overclock our GPUs or not?


----------



## martee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schnob;12076637*
> So is there a way to overclock our GPUs or not?


Yes, it is. You need Nvidia System Tools 6.06 Hope it helps.


----------



## mattsup94

Hey guys I've had a bunch of issues after upgrading to windows 7. I had no problems with vista, my friends just persuaded me to get it and the idea of even better performance finally got to me.
I now regret switching to 7 now. I've encountered several problems and it's only been 2 days.

1. In the middle of my browsing i found out it just freezes and won't unfreezes and i can't do anything but manually shutdown. I figured out it was linked to google chrome and switch to firefox. At least the problem is fixed.

2nd problem I had twice now. It seems I'm not the only person who had it:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100921110858AADUVOe
When browsing that same exact thing happened to me. I wasn't running and streneous program only Mozilla Firefox and microsoft words 2010. I was simply doing some homework and browsing and it suddenly froze and everytime I moved my cursor the colors got distorted and kept happening as i moved it and eventually it turned into this dark red and black seen in that picture from the yahoo question. I'm guessing its a driver issue but I updated and stuff.
This is my main issue for now and I need to get it resolved. Any ideas on which drivers I should try?

3rd. Call of DUTY! One of my favorite games (mw2). I have not purchased black ops yet







. It doesn't run full-screen in windows 7 (black bars on each side). I tried changing aspect ratios, that didn't work. My only option was to change the resolution to native resolution, but I didn't like that because I was comfortable running it in 1024*768 in Vista; it also gave me more fps. That could also be a drivers issue right?

4th..i'll write if It continues
Edit: It happened again. Whenever I put my computer to sleep and I turn it back on the sounds stops working. I then tried logging off to see if it'll working again but no, and eventually I restarted and it's working again. This will be a problem because I put my computer to sleep often.

It seems all these issues seem drivers related.
All your help would be greatly appreciated!

Specs:
Stock fx6860:
4GB Ram
320gb hd
8800gts
Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## Erick Silver

Want to hook up the 6831 I have to a TV via HDMI. Picture comes through good but can't figure out how to get the sound to go with it other than from the laptop speakers. Is there a way to set it up to play both sound and video from the TV?


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Want to hook up the 6831 I have to a TV via HDMI. Picture comes through good but can't figure out how to get the sound to go with it other than from the laptop speakers. Is there a way to set it up to play both sound and video from the TV?


Go to the Sound and in the Playback tab, right click the NVIDIA HDMI Output and set it as the default device. You should have the sound in the TV set, if not, try to connect the audio from the headphone jack via the Audio RCA plugs - small Jack cable, if your TV set has the Audio-in RCA sockets.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martee;12151142*
> Go to the Sound and in the Playback tab, right click the NVIDIA HDMI Output and set it as the default device. You should have the sound in the TV set, if not, try to connect the audio from the headphone jack via the Audio RCA plugs - small Jack cable, if your TV set has the Audio-in RCA sockets.


I read somewhere recently the P68's didn't output sound through hdmi


----------



## Qosmio

Does anyone know where I can potentially get one? My little brother wants a gaming machine and I can't think of a better machine than one of the FX machines listed here.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qosmio;12181186*
> Does anyone know where I can potentially get one? My little brother wants a gaming machine and I can't think of a better machine than one of the FX machines listed here.


Check eBay or the forums here. I read/heard somewhere that Gateway has stop producing the FX Laptop line for a redesign. Not 100% sure on that as I have not been overly interested enough to actually confirm it.


----------



## shifty22123

Hey guys. I'm gonna start updating the main page here soon. Anything you guys want me to add? I'll update the drivers on all available FX laptops and update the specs that's listed on the main page


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qosmio;12181186*
> Does anyone know where I can potentially get one? My little brother wants a gaming machine and I can't think of a better machine than one of the FX machines listed here.


Forums.notebookreview.com usually has good deals on it


----------



## raw152

I have a p-7915u that is having power issues. The power connector has always been touchy and would work its way out of the socket with very little movement. The past week or two I have to wiggle the connector around to get power to the system. I'm guessing this problem is going to get to the point where it will fail completely.

Has anyone had experience with a problem like this and have any advice?

I am guessing it is a bad solder, bad power jack, or a problem with the power adapter connector.


----------



## natedawg1013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raw152;12327546*
> I have a p-7915u that is having power issues. The power connector has always been touchy and would work its way out of the socket with very little movement. The past week or two I have to wiggle the connector around to get power to the system. I'm guessing this problem is going to get to the point where it will fail completely.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with a problem like this and have any advice?
> 
> I am guessing it is a bad solder, bad power jack, or a problem with the power adapter connector.


Honestly, I've had a few problems with the power connector. Before, it was falling out on me too. There are little bent-in tabs all around the inside of the jack. I needed to make a loop of thin wire to hook them and bend them a tiny bit more towards the center pin.

I've also had the plug head short out, so I needed to cut it, reconnect it, and re-make the black plastic casing out of hot glue. It works quite well, actually, but it took a lot of work (still better than paying >$100 for a new one).


----------



## mental.patient

Purchasing a Gateway 6860-FX
Will it take more than 667Mhz RAM or no?
I am planning on buying an x7800 to upgrade the CPU, what kind of OC should I expect?
What kind of performance increase will I see with raiding the 2 x 320GB 5200RPM HDDs?

Any1 got any results of this playing BFBC2?


----------



## schnob

Would it be possible to put a solid state drive in one of my hard drive bays?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mental.patient;12359037*
> Purchasing a Gateway 6860-FX
> Will it take more than 667Mhz RAM or no?
> I am planning on buying an x7800 to upgrade the CPU, what kind of OC should I expect?
> What kind of performance increase will I see with raiding the 2 x 320GB 5200RPM HDDs?
> 
> Any1 got any results of this playing BFBC2?


It already has 4GB ram and more ram wouldn't make a big difference with the stock cpu. I would say the cpu upgrade would be your best bet. The Raid 5400rpm drives will be a little faster then a singe 7200rpm drive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schnob;12364980*
> Would it be possible to put a solid state drive in one of my hard drive bays?


Yes it would. Solid State drives are like normal hard drives in terms of compatibility and connectors


----------



## mental.patient

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


It already has 4GB ram and more ram wouldn't make a big difference with the stock cpu. I would say the cpu upgrade would be your best bet. The Raid 5400rpm drives will be a little faster then a singe 7200rpm drive

Yes it would. Solid State drives are like normal hard drives in terms of compatibility and connectors


You didnt read my post, did you?
I didnt say anything about RAM Capacity, but the MEGAHURTZ.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mental.patient*


You didnt read my post, did you?
I didnt say anything about RAM Capacity, but the MEGAHURTZ.


My bad.... You can go up to 800mhz I believe. I think it's related to your cpu fsb though as the stock cpu has 667mhz fsb and ram speed is 667mhz. The X7800 has 800mhz and might allow you to run 800mhz ram. Not sure though as I never tried it


----------



## mental.patient

I have now purchased a DELL XPS M1730








dual 8800GTX's


----------



## CheeseMonkey

Had a 6860 a while back upgraded the CPU to a t9300 made the thing fly.

Considering getting a 7815u they look awesome.


----------



## shifty22123

I wonder if gateway are going to bring out new models any time soon. They should do some cool styling like the alienwares


----------



## CheeseMonkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


I wonder if gateway are going to bring out new models any time soon. They should do some cool styling like the alienwares










I hope so they were quality, full featured laptops. Just stuff I never used like bluetooth SD card reader etc just useful things. They also look like a bauss.


----------



## Parkerm35

Hi guys, iv just bought a 6860fx of ebay and really supprised at how fast the GPU is for a old card. The cpu on the other hand is rather, well, poor to say the least. Can i ask is there any room for upgrade in all departments i.e. MXM GPU and also i plan to put a t9300 what FPS increase would i be looking at in games such as WoW.

Thanks


----------



## CheeseMonkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parkerm35*


Hi guys, iv just bought a 6860fx of ebay and really supprised at how fast the GPU is for a old card. The cpu on the other hand is rather, well, poor to say the least. Can i ask is there any room for upgrade in all departments i.e. MXM GPU and also i plan to put a t9300 what FPS increase would i be looking at in games such as WoW.

Thanks


Hello, I used to have the 6860 and I put a T9300 in mine not only did I see an FPS increase in games, it also boosted memory performance too!

I can't talk for WOW as I don't play it but Dirt 2 saw around a 2-3FPS increase and it also seamed much more stable e.g. higher minimum fps.


----------



## xkonxkon

I have owned my Gateway P-7805u/ 320GB 7200rpm HDD/ 4GB DDR3 1066mhz/ Intel P8400 @ 2.26ghz/ Geforce 9800m GTS 1GB/ Win 7x64 for almost 2 years. It has been a great laptop which I used to replace my desktop. Until a week ago when playing any game the GPU heats up very quickly and eventually turns of the monitor. I have cleaned it several times to ensure its not a dust build up issue. I use CPUID HWMonitor to watch the temps while running FurMark benchmark climb from 44c to 59c in a 15 sec test. Once it reaches 63c is when the monitor shuts off. If I unplug the ac power and run off the battery the temp only goes up about 2 degrees and can play any game on high until the battery runs out. I understand when the ac is not plugged in it scales back the speed of the components, but is their a way to scale them back to run at "battery" power at all times. Or any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xkonxkon*


I have owned my Gateway P-7805u/ 320GB 7200rpm HDD/ 4GB DDR3 1066mhz/ Intel P8400 @ 2.26ghz/ Geforce 9800m GTS 1GB/ Win 7x64 for almost 2 years. It has been a great laptop which I used to replace my desktop. Until a week ago when playing any game the GPU heats up very quickly and eventually turns of the monitor. I have cleaned it several times to ensure its not a dust build up issue. I use CPUID HWMonitor to watch the temps while running FurMark benchmark climb from 44c to 59c in a 15 sec test. Once it reaches 63c is when the monitor shuts off. If I unplug the ac power and run off the battery the temp only goes up about 2 degrees and can play any game on high until the battery runs out. I understand when the ac is not plugged in it scales back the speed of the components, but is their a way to scale them back to run at "battery" power at all times. Or any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Try updating the bios. I heard those later models had heat issues related to the bios


----------



## xkonxkon

But it why would it start after 2 years of use over heating? Also I tried updating the bios and i gave up after several error messages.


----------



## xkonxkon

Driver(WDM) Init Fail!(0x137) error when i try to use the winflash-64Bit version of 9C.23.00


----------



## shifty22123

maybe try putting some new thermal paste between the gpu and cooler


----------



## Imglidinhere

how well would your average machine play Company of Heros?

These are the specs I see most often:

C2D P8400 @ 2.26GHz
4GB RAM
1GB 9800M GTS

Looking to grab one for my little brother.


----------



## schnob

Some games still lag, even when I undervolt to 1.1875 (originally 1.2125). Fallout New Vegas, which I could easily play at max before my new CPU, now lags like a beast. This problem really pisses me off. Does anybody else with an X9100 have this problem?


----------



## Parkerm35

Hi, well i got my t9300 cpu and have seen a 12fps increase in world of warcraft which is great







What i want to know is can you upgrade the 8800gts GPU? thanks in advance


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parkerm35;12459609*
> Hi, well i got my t9300 cpu and have seen a 12fps increase in world of warcraft which is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i want to know is can you upgrade the 8800gts GPU? thanks in advance


You cannot upgrade the GPU. It's built into the motherboard


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

P-7805u here.

I have been having serious issues with my keys and what I believe to be my OS lagging. but my MAN and chief complaint is that it overheats. I play Company of Heroes turned all the way down and it overheats after 10min-130min. Its really annoying. Any suggestions for overheating that I may have missed in this thread?


----------



## schnob

Fallout: New Vegas now plays without lag for the most part. I basically undervolted my processor to 1.1750 and didn't overclock it at all. This seems weird, as I can play Crysis while undervolted to 1.18750 and overclocked to 12.5, instead of 11.5. Anybody have an explanation?


----------



## Erick Silver

For the overheating problem:
I cut every other spline on the vent intakes in the bottom of the computer. This still protects the intake fans but allows more air to enter. I also am using a Thermaltake Laptop cooler. The one with the 200mm Blue LED Fan. No more overheat for me.

As for updating your GPU. The only way to do that is to replace the whole motherboard assembly. Fortunatley, from what I can see they did not change the designs internally or externally for these laptops. which mean that a 78** mobo should fit in the case from a 68** laptop. I am not 100% sure on this.


----------



## Parkerm35

I have 6860fx and iv got to say i don't have heating issues. The GPU doesnt get as hot as the CPU/Chipset/HDD. Can i overclock the GPU and if so is it worth it?


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

I have a gateway fx 6860 for parts. The GPU or the 8800gts on it is dead so if anyone needs any parts for it besides the motherboard let me know. Otherwise Ill just keep it in the closet lol.

This laptop did have heat issues and hence why the gpu is dead. As for the processor it ran fine since it was only a t5550 and it ran pretty cool unless it was under heavy usage.

Other than that it was a pretty good laptop. But for todays games it would be time for an upgrade.(but the it all depends on what games you play)


----------



## bortoloy

guys i have a gateway fx p-7815u.. i tried to under volt it and the i notice the air coming out of the vent of the left side is a lot cooler now compared before. i ran orthos on it and it was stable for more than 2 hours of stress test. but my problem now is i think the part of the right side of the touch pad now is getting hotter than before. can anyone help me with this?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bortoloy*


guys i have a gateway fx p-7815u.. i tried to under volt it and the i notice the air coming out of the vent of the left side is a lot cooler now compared before. i ran orthos on it and it was stable for more than 2 hours of stress test. but my problem now is i think the part of the right side of the touch pad now is getting hotter than before. can anyone help me with this?


I'm pretty sure that's where your hard drives are located. you should be fine. The gpu and gpu are more towards the back side of the laptop


----------



## bortoloy

ahh ok thanks a lot. by the way when u under volt which of the two are u using? RM Clock Utility 2.35 or throttlestop?


----------



## Parkerm35

My bios is locked, any way to unlock it without the password as i dont have it


----------



## shadewolf

Hey Guys -

I was wondering if anyone knows of (or can provide) a decent list of replacement LCD panels for a 6860-FX.

I bought mine back in the summer of '08, and it has been great to me so far. I moved the original boot drive to the secondary bay, and installed an 80GB Intel SSD last spring. Just a few weeks ago, I picked up a T9300 on eBay and swapped that in without issue. Now, I'm itching to swap out the LCD Panel...

I've found a couple of model numbers on the notebookreview forums, but not a real list of model numbers, makers, resolutions, etc, and was wondering if someone here had any idea or recommendations, as I've seen mentions of people using 1680x1050 and 1920x1200 screens. I do have a bit of concern as to how well that GPU can push WoW @ 1920x1200, but would like to know what models I can consider first.

Thanks!


----------



## martee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadewolf;12585873*
> Hey Guys -
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows of (or can provide) a decent list of replacement LCD panels for a 6860-FX.


You better ask the seller about compatibility before you get screen like this one from P7805. I heard the backlight of the WUXGA screen is not compatible with 17.1" WXGA+ (1440x900) CCFL Backlight from the P6860.


----------



## Grogidubnus

Hey guys/gals, I'm a new member to these forums, but have been using them for tips/info for a while now. 
I've had my P7805U since early 2009 and have loved it since day 1. Currently running a T9900 CPU and a second WD Scorpio Black 320 Gb HDD as upgrades. (came with the same one as the stock HDD) I plan to bring the memory up to 2x 4Gb 1333 MHz chips soon. 
I was wondering if there's a decent FREE benchmark program out that'll give numbers like the ones some of you have posted? Not saying I'll score that high, but the free ones I've found give me a time score, not a number score in the thousands like the one you all use. Sorry, never really looked into benchmark scores or programs.

Well, just wanted to say hi and thanks for all the dedication to this line of rigs.


----------



## martee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grogidubnus;12653568*
> I was wondering if there's a decent FREE benchmark program out that'll give numbers like the ones some of you have posted?


How about the 3dmark06, if you want to compare your scores to others. BTW, welcome to the Forums.


----------



## raw152

Quote:



Originally Posted by *natedawg1013*


Honestly, I've had a few problems with the power connector. Before, it was falling out on me too. There are little bent-in tabs all around the inside of the jack. I needed to make a loop of thin wire to hook them and bend them a tiny bit more towards the center pin.

I've also had the plug head short out, so I needed to cut it, reconnect it, and re-make the black plastic casing out of hot glue. It works quite well, actually, but it took a lot of work (still better than paying >$100 for a new one).


Thanks for the reply, sorry it took so long to respond but the system wouldn't take power right after I posted here. I ordered a new power adapter for $16 from amazon. Not sure if I am allowed to post the link here. It works for now, but it is still kind of loose. I'll have to try the loop of wire trick.


----------



## shifty22123

Sorry to hear about the power adapter problem. I think laptops should start using macbook type power connectors that's magnetic. That would be pretty awesome


----------



## Grogidubnus

Thanks Martee, I'm downloading it now and will post the score when I get a chance to run it.


----------



## Grogidubnus

Alright, ran the 3dmark06 and got a score of 10299.

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15515500

I could've sworn the P-7805U came with factory 4Gb (2x 2Gb) DDR3 @ 1066Mhz. So why is mine showing as 2x 2Gb DDR3 @ 533Mhz? Did my laptop get robbed at Best Buy before I bought it? Or is there something wrong?

Another question. What is the benefit of running my 2 320Gb HDD's in RAID0 format as opposed to having them as 2 separate drives? If I decide to set them up as RAID0, will I need to clear everything off of my second HDD in order to set it up that way? Or can I do it without losing anything saved on that drive?

Disregard the RAID0 question(s). Found the answer in the forums lol.


----------



## cyanmcleod

my 6860 gets a score of 9250 but it has an upgraded cpu and the GPU is overclocked for reference to your score.


----------



## TwiggLe

I actually just replaced my Asus G51VX-RX05 (That thing was an oven waiting to catch on fire...) for one of the 7805u's with the 1920x1200 screen and 1gb vid ram cards..

Question I need a decent not too expensive back pack for it. My targus bag I had for my Asus is super super snug with the gateway.


----------



## usafhornet

hello i have a question if anybody can help me out. i killed my gpu on my p-6860fx by overclocking it i was getting the blue screen everytime windows started so i formatted and i get a code 43 on my 8800 gts so i need to change my motherboard but i cant find a 6860 motherboard but there are some p-7811 motherboards out there. so my question is can i put a 7811 motherboard on this 6860 laptop i have been looking at the pictures and they look identical sot it seems that it will fit in this chasis apparently i can use my intel t9500 since its the same socket but it will run at 800 mhz fsb instead of the 1066 i would only have to buy the 1066 memory so will it fit? and power, monitor cables wil work with this one also the battery and stuff? thank you for reading this .


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *usafhornet*


hello i have a question if anybody can help me out. i killed my gpu on my p-6860fx by overclocking it i was getting the blue screen everytime windows started so i formatted and i get a code 43 on my 8800 gts so i need to change my motherboard but i cant find a 6860 motherboard but there are some p-7811 motherboards out there. so my question is can i put a 7811 motherboard on this 6860 laptop i have been looking at the pictures and they look identical sot it seems that it will fit in this chasis apparently i can use my intel t9500 since its the same socket but it will run at 800 mhz fsb instead of the 1066 i would only have to buy the 1066 memory so will it fit? and power, monitor cables wil work with this one also the battery and stuff? thank you for reading this .










I think a T9500 should work and you will have to get new ram. As for if it will fit the chassis I do not know. I hope you get everything figured out man


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usafhornet;12768916*
> hello i have a question if anybody can help me out. i killed my gpu on my p-6860fx by overclocking it i was getting the blue screen everytime windows started so i formatted and i get a code 43 on my 8800 gts so i need to change my motherboard but i cant find a 6860 motherboard but there are some p-7811 motherboards out there. so my question is can i put a 7811 motherboard on this 6860 laptop i have been looking at the pictures and they look identical sot it seems that it will fit in this chasis apparently i can use my intel t9500 since its the same socket but it will run at 800 mhz fsb instead of the 1066 i would only have to buy the 1066 memory so will it fit? and power, monitor cables wil work with this one also the battery and stuff? thank you for reading this .


From all the angles I have look externally at the 78xx and the 68xx series laptops are the same. all the connections are in exactly the same place. As for the inside I could not tell you. There may be a difference in the screw placements. I am unsure o that. Best thing you could do is to google motherboards for both models and see if the screw placements are the same.


----------



## takealready

I've been watching this thread for a while My FX7805u will be here on Tuesday. My questions are:

1. Can the p7805u handle a 9800m GT/S SLI (If I can EVER find one)?

2. I'd like to upgrade the GPU to a GTX280m or a SLI of the older GPU's. What MXM version is supported by this motherboard?

3. How is it some of the people posting on here able to upgrade to 8GB of ram? I I thought the limit was 4GB.

Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## cyanmcleod

you cannot change the GPU on the gateway FX series, it is made into the motherboard.


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod;12788860*
> you cannot change the GPU on the gateway FX series, it is made into the motherboard.










..thank you...


----------



## TwiggLe

you can however buy the otherboard for the P-79xx series and replace it with that. Which has the GTX260 1GB video card.


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe;12805677*
> you can however buy the otherboard for the P-79xx series and replace it with that. Which has the GTX260 1GB video card.


Thank you for letting me know that. But why is it that you can't upgrade a laptop's GPU. But yet they are for sale all over ebay. Also, why would a company label a laptop "Gaming" when you can only upgrade the CPU/RAM/HDD/LCD but not, GPU? That's like me getting a facelift, but the only thing that was changed was the color of my eyes


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready;12806534*
> Thank you for letting me know that. But why is it that you can't upgrade a laptop's GPU. But yet they are for sale all over ebay. Also, why would a company label a laptop "Gaming" when you can only upgrade the CPU/RAM/HDD/LCD but not, GPU? That's like me getting a facelift, but the only thing that was changed was the color of my eyes


the gateway laptops were cheaper gaming setups than anything else out there. most (asus is odd, dont count them... thing sager or alienware) use MXM setups and you can change the card out. you really need to read up over on NBR.


----------



## takealready

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


the gateway laptops were cheaper gaming setups than anything else out there. most (asus is odd, dont count them... thing sager or alienware) use MXM setups and you can change the card out. you really need to read up over on NBR.


This is my first EVER laptop. I've gone through 7 desktops in my life. I wanted to give a laptop a try. I didn't do much reading up on it. I thought all the "gaming laptop's" we created equally (similar to how most desktops can have there GPU's upgraded).

I did compare this to a Asus G60VX. But every site on the internet said that the asus couldn't do RAID nor QuadCores. So then I came across this gateway P-7805u (which by the way I should be receiving in the mail today) that can do RAID0. So I went with that, I assumed (yeah I know







) that similar to the Asus ROG's the GPU could be upgraded.

Oh well,....that's how things go with your first build/laptop. You live & you learn.


----------



## cyanmcleod

well even if you got the asus you would still run into issues with the GPU. asus has stupid backwards gpus and you can only use them in other asus notebooks so if you did find say a 460m on ebay it would need to be an asus one for it to work. best thing to do is buy the laptop you want the way you want it new and when you get the itch to upgrade just buy a new one rather than try to modify the one you have.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i just wanted to add that i am selling a T9300 for a gateway 6860 if anyone wants an upgrade.


----------



## TwiggLe

Anyone know how I can do a system restore to the original Vista Home Premium OS without the restore CD's?

I got the laptop used and it had windows 7 installed. I knew it was a "pirated" version of windows 7 before I got it but I confirmed that the restore partition is still there and the original COA is on the bottum of the laptop...

So any idea how I'd go about restoring to windows vista ect without a restore disc and just the partition?

I tried booting and going to system recover but it doesn't show the option to do a system restore with the recovery partition.


----------



## TwiggLe

This is what my disk management looks like...


----------



## sambobber2

I've had my p-7805 for about two years now, and my computer overheats within 10 minutes of powering it on. Has anyone found a fix to it? I can't do anything on it. The gpu gets to 108c, which is past boiling temperature. The fans don't even kick on until 90c! I was going to cut the yellow wire on the fans which makes it run wide open, but haven't gotten mad/ballsy enough to do it yet.

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*


Anyone know how I can do a system restore to the original Vista Home Premium OS without the restore CD's?


Guess you should look at this and perhaps to install that. Hope it helps somehow.


----------



## TwiggLe

Have you opened it up and cleaned out all the dust inside? Also what bios version are you running? 9.17c is what most people run.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martee*


Guess you should look at this and perhaps to install that. Hope it helps somehow.


Nice thanks for the link... I'm going to download it and try now... I wasn't able to find it for some reason.... I'll post back with results.


----------



## TwiggLe

Awsome that installed fine and I now have the recovery program!

Thanks so so so so much your a life saver!

Edit/Update: So it installed fine I can run it but I can only make a restore disk as of now which is fine. I'm going to do that tonight hopefully and get it back to factory defaults with a legit copy of windows.


----------



## rerrattAlgeva

Hello, I'm renewed to the forum turned up here to aspire cure and your talented hearts.


----------



## afdude2018

I have a 6860. Just recently bought a whole new chassis for it since the old one was dinged up from falling out of my truck during a move a little over a year ago. Got real aquainted with tearing it a part and putting it back together when the bios wouldn't start on boot. Found that two little foam pieces that the MB sits on was interfering with something. Took them out and it miraculously was working again. Tore that thing apart a total of 4 times in 2 days.


----------



## cyanmcleod

next time you tear into it if you want to upgrade anything send me a PM. i have one i am parting out that has just about every upgrade you can get for one.


----------



## takealready

Is there an easy way to get to the GPU to clean off the thermal paste? I'm not to confident in taking this laptop apart.


----------



## cyanmcleod

you need to take the motherboard out to take the heatsink off the GPU. its tricky the first time but i can do it in about 15 minutes now. use THIS guide and it will save you alot of time.


----------



## afdude2018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod;12909293*
> you need to take the motherboard out to take the heatsink off the GPU. its tricky the first time but i can do it in about 15 minutes now. use THIS guide and it will save you alot of time.


That's the guide I used. I also had a bunch of sandwich bags for all of the screws. One for each thing I took apart. Made it very easy to keep track of the screws. What upgraded parts do you have. Been looking to eventually get a bluray drive for it and upgrade the lcd screen.


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod;12909293*
> you need to take the motherboard out to take the heatsink off the GPU. its tricky the first time but i can do it in about 15 minutes now. use THIS guide and it will save you alot of time.


Thank you







The reason I asked was because when I was cleaning out the dust inside the laptop (I brought it used from ebay), I came across this ball of lint+dust.

So I decided I'd have to take it apart eventually to get at the GPU. I clean my Desktop once a Quarter, so I'd like to have the same cleaning routine for this laptop.


----------



## afdude2018

Once you take it apart a couple times it becomes very easy to do. The first time I went very slow to make sure I didn't f anything up.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afdude2018;12915208*
> What upgraded parts do you have. Been looking to eventually get a bluray drive for it and upgrade the lcd screen.


i had 2 6860s, one i am keeping around as a spare, the other had the video card go bad. i have a 40 gig SSD, 2 320 gig HHDs and a T9300 CPU (2.5 GHz, its a huge increase in speed) sitting around plus a 1920X1200 but i am currently using that but would be willing to trade it for a stock screen plus cash


----------



## afdude2018

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


i had 2 6860s, one i am keeping around as a spare, the other had the video card go bad. i have a 40 gig SSD, 2 320 gig HHDs and a T9300 CPU (2.5 GHz, its a huge increase in speed) sitting around plus a 1920X1200 but i am currently using that but would be willing to trade it for a stock screen plus cash










adding a T9300, a 1920x1200 screen, and a bluray drive would make this a damn sweet machine.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afdude2018*


adding a T9300, a 1920x1200 screen, and a bluray drive would make this a damn sweet machine.


oh yeah, i love the one i still have but since i just got a nice new sager i dont really have a need for it. sadly i dont have a bluray drive but i do have the other 2 things to help you out and i am open to trades if you wanna pm me about them.


----------



## bortoloy

guys sorry for a noob question. well i have a P-7815u Fx well its doing great... its about the battery. it really gets hot when i plugged it to charge my laptop. when i say hot i mean its much hotter than my gpu when playing my in my laptop without a cooling fan. i can't even hold it for more than a 15 seconds. is that normal???

and my brother has 15.6" toshiba laptop. ang his charger is not even half the size and weight of mine. and the output is same at 19V 6.32A. can I use his charger? or find a substitute for mine? which is lighter than mine.


----------



## takealready

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bortoloy*


guys sorry for a noob question. well i have a P-7815u Fx well its doing great... its about the battery. it really gets hot when i plugged it to charge my laptop. when i say hot i mean its much hotter than my gpu when playing my in my laptop without a cooling fan. i can't even hold it for more than a 15 seconds. is that normal???

and my brother has 15.6" toshiba laptop. ang his charger is not even half the size and weight of mine. and the output is same at 19V 6.32A. can I use his charger? or find a substitute for mine? which is lighter than mine.


You can find parts for our Gateway P Series----->Here. The fastest way to fix the problem is to change the power supply & the batter with new ones. Instead of beating yourself over the head trying to figure it out (in my opinion)


----------



## fotoguy

Two weeks ago I took a weekend trip. When I returned, I discovered that my house had been broken into. They got my 40" LCD HDTV, 2 Gateway laptops, a 24" Soyo LCD monitor, and some other stuff. So now I'm watching a 13" portable TV and working on an old Gateway laptop that can't even play a 1080p movie without locking up.

I'm not going to change my system info yet because I believe in my local police department and that they will eventually find it. I had LoJack for Laptops installed, but the subscription ran out and they won't do anything at all...even though they surely have the info needed.

So if you happen to see a Gateway P-7811FX as described in my system info in LIKE NEW condition (always used external keyboard, mouse & monitor) for sale on eBay or wherever, please let me know. I sure miss it! The other laptop was a Gateway MT6821.

Later...


----------



## afdude2018

I'll keep an eye out on ebay. Been searching for FX laptops on a regular basis just see if I can pick another one up for cheap.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i would sell you a 6860 on the cheap


----------



## afdude2018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod;12997573*
> i would sell you a 6860 on the cheap


I'm looking for the newer models.


----------



## cyanmcleod

oh i know, it was almost a joke since i would never get much for the thing and its too powerful still to let go of. the GF uses it for CS5 work and with the SSD upgrade its still nice and snappy.


----------



## afdude2018

Houston we have a problem! Think either one or both of my HD's are starting to fail. BSOD'd and when I try to run WD diagnostics it fails saying too many bad sectors. Trying to run a backup just in case they are failing. These are the times I wish I didn't have them set up in RAID 0.


----------



## cyanmcleod

well just think, that cpu should get in tomorrow and you can have a nice fresh install of windows to go along with it. will make for a nice bump on speed


----------



## afdude2018

Yes since I'm going through the backup process a clean windows install will be in order along with the new cpu.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afdude2018*


Houston we have a problem! Think either one or both of my HD's are starting to fail. BSOD'd and when I try to run WD diagnostics it fails saying too many bad sectors. Trying to run a backup just in case they are failing. These are the times I wish I didn't have them set up in RAID 0.


That would be correct. Your HDDs are failing. It's time to start pulling everything off them as soon as possible. Within 24 hours would be best. Mine died the next day when this happened.

As for replacing them, what size are they? Twin 500GB drives are like $60 each so it costs pennies on the dollar for them.


----------



## afdude2018

Twin 320's. Been searching on newegg for replacements. Definitely looking to bump up the storage space.

Found WD 500GB for 54.99.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i have a corsair F40 SSD if you are looking for something a little faster


----------



## afdude2018

Not ready for SSD's yet.


----------



## cyanmcleod

oh you just think that, once you use one you will hate all mechanical drives. my server at work with 3 15K drives is slower than my SSD in my desktop by a long shot.


----------



## afdude2018

T9300 has been installed for about 24 hours now. Haven't really been able to test out how much faster it is compared to the T5550. WEI score for RAM and CPU went from 4.9 to 6.1.


----------



## cyanmcleod

it gave me a 40% increase in 3dmark score


----------



## afdude2018

Damn...I totally forgot about 3dmark06. I have it just don't have it installed.


----------



## schnob

Is there any way to improve the power intake on these? My X9100 is eating up a lot of voltage.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey guys. Brother just bought a second hard drive for his gateway p 6831. he can't see the hard drive in the My Computer area. any way for him to setup so he can?


----------



## martee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Hey guys. Brother just bought a second hard drive for his gateway p 6831. he can't see the hard drive in the My Computer area. any way for him to setup so he can?


He should â€œInitialize Diskâ€ and format it first in the Disk Management. The free Partition Manager can help, too.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

What kind of games can I run on this? I know I can run Source engine games on it, but I want to run some better games. Also, what can I do about overheating issues? What I do now is just plug it in and remove the battery and put the back two corners on a dvd case each with most of the case not under the laptop.

Attachment 205306


----------



## cyanmcleod

mine runs bad company 2 on medium settings and crysis on medium and mines older and slower than that. they arent the best thing out there anymore but they still can play anything on the market.


----------



## Isyminicus

I have to say they are decent. My 6860 is the only laptop I have owned so far, but even after the hell it's been through... it still manages to perform nicely.

I also had put in a T9300 to give it better performance.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You*


What kind of games can I run on this? I know I can run Source engine games on it, but I want to run some better games. Also, what can I do about overheating issues? What I do now is just plug it in and remove the battery and put the back two corners on a dvd case each with most of the case not under the laptop.

Attachment 205306


First thing I did was to take the removable panels off the bottom of the laptop and cut every other "spline" out. Be warned. theres the plastic on the outter and Metal on the inner. Use some wire cuters on the metal and exacto on the plastic. Its not too pretty on mine but I did not use a file to clean it up either. Also. Invest in Thermaltake Massive23 LX Notebook Cooler. Using the laptop right now with this cooler, Temps are about 48*c.


----------



## fotoguy

Finally got around to testing my SSD. I had a WinRar archive which I copied to my internal 160GB SSD and to my 500GB internal hard drive. I extracted both at the same time and watched the progress. The SSD was clearly 10 times faster than the other drive. Hardly a top-notch scientific test, but it illustrates how great the difference is. For those wondering whether or not to get a solid state drive - I say YES! Oh, and the boot time is dramatically quicker, too.


----------



## teknomedic

I have a 6860FX that I just placed a X9000 into. I'm currently using ThrottleStop to get around the BIOS lock of 3Ghz (currently running at 3.4Ghz).

Just wondering, is there a program like ThrottleStop to OC the FSB and/or RAM?

Also, are there any GPU/CPU fan or heatsink upgrades that I can do? If possible I'd like to install better fans for the GPU and CPU and perhaps even better heatpipes/heatsinks.

Thanks


----------



## hli53194

Probably nothing you can do about the heatsinks/fans, but you can use SetFSB to OC the FSB. I doubt it would net any noticeable difference though.


----------



## teknomedic

thanks for the info. I tried using SetFSB, but it refuses to run. I'm running Win7 x64 if that matters.


----------



## bortoloy

guys i got a problem when i right click and look at the size my user folder Computer>LocalDisk(C>Users>Christian> the size 320GB... but when i open the folder and highlight everything then check the size it only has around 150GB files?

i tried to change the folder options to show the hidden files, folders and drives.. but it just wont change, i mean when i open the folder options the changes wont apply.

im using window7 64bit
my antivirus is Avira.
other tools that i used is REGTOOL, TuneUp utilities and USB disk security


----------



## fotoguy

I don't KNOW about the folder problem, but I'm guessing maybe because some of the folders and files are shortcuts?


----------



## bortoloy

there are no no shortcuts and no autorun vrius. hmmm


----------



## bortoloy

finally fixed the folder options and showed the hidden files. the folder AppData appeared and i open it inside the there were 3 folders "Local" "LocalLow" and "Roaming" the problem is the "Local" folder. when right clicked it it occupies 151GB of disk space. but when i opened it it contains roughly 850MB of disk space.... all the hidden files are visible. scanned it with avira, and malwarebytes. but i still can't find the problem. btw no there are no shorcuts inside the folder


----------



## fotoguy

Maybe in Windows Explorer, click Tools/Folder Options/View and see what is checked (CHECK 'Show Hidden Files and Folders', UNCHECK 'Hide Protected Operating System Files', etc.). Sounds like you're hiding a lot of files from yourself.


----------



## claymanhb

Can someone tell me what they best CPU upgrade for the money would be from the stock t5550?

Would this one be good?

  Amazon.com: Used and New: Intel Core 2 Extreme X7900 2.80GHz Mobile Processor - 2.8GHz - 800MHz FSB - 4MB L2 - Socket P


----------



## claymanhb

I found an x9000 for $280.


----------



## teknomedic

edit - Wow... the prices on Amazon seem a bit high... you should purchase from eBay. You can "buy it now" an X7900 on eBay for about $140ish or a T9500 for about $160ish.

Also, view a thread I started on another site... just ran through all the good/bad with x7900, x9000 and T9500.








http://forum.notebookreview.com/hard...00-winner.html

I got lucky and recently grabbed two X9000s off ebay for pretty good prices (one for $207 shipped and another one for $220 shipped)

Basically the performance goes like this though...

X9000>T9500>T9300>X7900

Now the T9300/T9500 can show around equal to a X7900 in benchmarks, but in real world use the T9500/T9300 will generally do better. The biggest plus to the X7900 or even X7800 are of course the unlocked multi... but chances are the best OC you'll get is around 400Mhz and I'm not certain that even with that OC it would be a "better" deal vs a T9500 or maybe even T9300.

With my retail X9000 I can run it at 3.4Ghz w/VID @ 1.2875 (a 600Mhz OC)... my "ES" X9000 though tops off at 3.2Ghz because it requires a higher VID and I run into overheat issues with the stock cooling of the 6860FX. If I was better at modding, I could see getting another 200Mhz of of each chip as the only reason I can't go further is the stock cooling. I'm using MX-4 thermal paste and my retail chip at 3.4Ghz hovers around 79c on full load with Orthos.

Keep in mind that a X7900 will run a little hotter (maybe 5c?) than my X9000 so I would assume a 200-400Mhz OC would be about max.

FYI - The max stock OC (for X9000/X7900) via the 6860FX BIOS is 3.0Ghz & 1.2v VID, but if you use the program ThrottleStop you can OC a bit further or undervolt if you want to keep it at stock 2.8Ghz or 3.0Ghz.


----------



## Johnys9

So, I have had this laptop for two years, originally bought refurbished. Didn't have any issues with it, but it start heating up a lot recently, so I opened it up to clean it. Putting it back together, it doesn't boot up. Power goes on, orange lights up top go on, blue light goes on, GPU/CPU fans go on, gpu fan goes off after 2 seconds, cpu fan afte 20ish seconds. During dissambley, I had the cpu drop off unfortunately, I had thought it would be held into its slot, but it fell off about 2-3 cm's onto a glass surface...

I've tried booting without the cpu in the slot, still behaves the same way.

What am I looking at ? If its just a matter of buying a new t9500, thats no problem, however, I don't want to spend on a CPU and then find out the mobo is dead too...(if I can even find one that is). If I'm looking at 400 dollars in parts for this laptop, might as well build a whole tower from scratch.

Anything I can do to pinpoint down the component causing failure?

Upto now, I haven't gotten any advancements from what I got initially, 20 seconds boot, completely black screen, so I know its an issue on my cpu/ram/mobo. I've tried without the cpu even there, and it does the exact same thing.


----------



## stevegel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnys9;13988334*
> So, I have had this laptop for two years, originally bought refurbished. Didn't have any issues with it, but it start heating up a lot recently, so I opened it up to clean it. Putting it back together, it doesn't boot up. Power goes on, orange lights up top go on, blue light goes on, GPU/CPU fans go on, gpu fan goes off after 2 seconds, cpu fan afte 20ish seconds. During dissambley, I had the cpu drop off unfortunately, I had thought it would be held into its slot, but it fell off about 2-3 cm's onto a glass surface...
> 
> I've tried booting without the cpu in the slot, still behaves the same way.
> 
> What am I looking at ? If its just a matter of buying a new t9500, thats no problem, however, I don't want to spend on a CPU and then find out the mobo is dead too...(if I can even find one that is). If I'm looking at 400 dollars in parts for this laptop, might as well build a whole tower from scratch.
> 
> Anything I can do to pinpoint down the component causing failure?
> 
> Upto now, I haven't gotten any advancements from what I got initially, 20 seconds boot, completely black screen, so I know its an issue on my cpu/ram/mobo. I've tried without the cpu even there, and it does the exact same thing.


I have 2 extra stock CPU from my FX. I can send you one and see if it's not a bad CPU.


----------



## Johnys9

Right, how much does it cost to send something from Florida to Cyprus ?

I'll pay for all the shipping costs ofc


----------



## stevegel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnys9;13988484*
> Right, how much does it cost to send something from Florida to Cyprus ?
> 
> I'll pay for all the shipping costs ofc


Just PM me your address and I'll go find my CPU after work and ship it to you. I'm sure it's not much.


----------



## takealready

MY sig laptop was having the same issue. But after I took it apart, removed the ram, hard drives (raid 0), cpu & DVD drive. I thne took out the DC jack (in the back top left corner. And also took out the CMOS battery ( right under the wifi card). Put everything back in (except the battery). Held down the power button for 45 seconds. Put back in the battery.

And bam! it turned back on.

My laptop was dead for 1 month. Now I set the power options up so that this laptop will NEVER turn off again (even if I close the lid). This laptop has been running 24/7 for the past 3 days. Of course I have it on a chill pad (so heat's not an issue) and my power bill is only $110 a month (average NY price).

I assume my laptop (which is 2 years old) has a dying CMOS battery & DC jack. The new 6cell battery I put in the laptop didn't slove my won't turn on" problem. But after I did


----------



## Johnys9

Just tried what you suggested, unfortunately no results with my laptop. Atleast now I know that the dc jack and cmos is ok too, which eliminates more and more options as I run more tests... hopefully its just a processor problem which will be resolved easily.


----------



## takealready

Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## glycerin256

Ok, so I've had my P7811FX for almost 3 years now and I think either the GPU or CPU ran have given out on me. They are hardly moving any air. I am having to keep the laptop in power saver mode to keep the TDP down so it wont shut off all the time.

I am going to try the normal troubleshooting methods. But in case those fail, are there any replacement fans available?

sub'd


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14276197*
> Ok, so I've had my P7811FX for almost 3 years now and I think either the GPU or CPU ran have given out on me. They are hardly moving any air. I am having to keep the laptop in power saver mode to keep the TDP down so it wont shut off all the time.
> 
> I am going to try the normal troubleshooting methods. But in case those fail, are there any replacement fans available?
> 
> sub'd


most likely u just need to clean the radiators, if it wasnt done before im pretty sure they r blocked with dust.


----------



## glycerin256

i just blew it out about a week ago. I will be disassembling it soon to double check the fins.


----------



## fotoguy

Surely fans, or any other components, would be available on eBay. Good luck!


----------



## cyanmcleod

just wanted to bump this and let you guys know i have a dead 6860 (well it works but it was just baked for the 3rd time) that i will part out. hard drives and ram are already gone but i have an upgraded 1080 screen and random stuff like fans and keyboard if anyone needs any parts.


----------



## glycerin256

thx for the heads up. dibs on the fans. i am disassembling my 7811 right now.


----------



## afdude2018

Speaking of fans I need to bring my 6860 into work and blow out the dust.


----------



## glycerin256

yup, fan was blocked by another giant furball. It must have knocked loose with the compressed air when i was cleaning it up.

Thanks for the PDF disassembly guide, it helped me put it back together. Hopefully I put the right screw sizes in the right place. I guess we will find out!









It's a great laptop. I am glad I bought it, because it still has enough horsepower to do all the basic stuff, even 3 years later.


----------



## afdude2018

I had plastic bags for every component I disassembled so I knew the right screws were going in the right places. My 6860 is headed to semi retirement. Got lucky and bought an open box ASUS G73SW-XN2 on newegg this morning before someone else bought it.


----------



## schnob

Hey cyanmcleod, I'm interested in your 1080p display. How much would you be selling it for? Also, I have a X9100 and I am having major heat issues, to the point of shutting down due to heat. I just put new thermal paste on the CPU. What else could be the issue? Should I get a T9900 instead?


----------



## fotoguy

The PDF disassembly guide and other info in the first post are definitely invaluable!


----------



## bortoloy

guys. can u suggest a laptop backpack for my p-7518u? simply but very durable. thank you very much


----------



## takealready

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bortoloy*


guys. can u suggest a laptop backpack for my p-7518u? simply but very durable. thank you very much



HP one from Newegg $34.99


----------



## bortoloy

thnks takealready. i've looked into the HP bag you recomended. it looked nice. but when i looked at the feedback section. it does'nt have a nice rating. i usually travel alot. so i really need a very durable laptop. and the dimensions of my laptop of a 17.3" laptop because of its oversized battery. but thank you for your suggestion.

well i saw this on newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...s-_-34-997-047

but its a bit pricey


----------



## afdude2018

looks like I'll be offloading my 6860 too. Bought it almost exactly 3 years ago. Best laptop I have owned(sure the g73sw will change that though). Wonder how much I can get for it? Don't really have a need in my house for 2 laptops and a desktop.


----------



## glycerin256

its the perfect HTPC. bluetooth keyboard and mouse, HDMI to the receiver. Besides, it probably wouldn't be worth that much.


----------



## The_Purple_Wolf

Had a question I have researched and cannot find a definitive answer, hoping I could find it here (and if it is in this thread I apologize, it is a long one!)

I have the Gateway P-7805u with the 1440x900 WXGA screen resolution and I would like to know if I can upgrade my laptop to the 1920x1200 LCD, and if so what it would take. There were many batches, apparently, of the 1920x1200 WUXGA 7805u release, so I am assuming it is possible. What would I need? Just the 1920x1200 LCD screen or also the backlight assembly? Has anyone successfuly implemented this upgrade? If so, what screen did you use. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cyanmcleod

well i put a 1920x1200 in my 6860, pretty sure its the same screen if you wanna buy mine


----------



## Grogidubnus

This is for anyone who needs parts for their FX. My friend has used the site in the past, and swears by it. 
http://www.skyline-eng.com/index.cfm...tegory_id=7651
If anyone is in need of FX parts/components, I'd suggest trying there.


----------



## fotoguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grogidubnus;14554698*
> This is for anyone who needs parts for their FX. My friend has used the site in the past, and swears by it.
> http://www.skyline-eng.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=7651
> If anyone is in need of FX parts/components, I'd suggest trying there.


Very helpful info. Reasonable prices. Thanks!


----------



## lynxsrevenge

i have the p-7805u laptop and recently bought 8 gig corsair ram (4x2) to put in it...now my laptop isnt booting...wondering if it is the bios setting or what but it wont boot at all with the new ram


----------



## claymanhb

Ummmm....did you put ddr3 ram in?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lynxsrevenge

yes it had elpida 4 gigs (2x2) pc3 8500 ddr3 in it and i bought CORSAIR 8GB (2 x 4GB) 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) to put in it..now the laptop wont boot...the memory is the same ( i think) so it should work right?


----------



## lynxsrevenge

everything ive checked says this memory should work fine and the laptop supports 8gigs....so its confusing me as to what the problem is..







OMG this is annoying..lol...

Update: reinstalled 4 gig 2x2 sticks started up and updated bios...still nothing..wont boot with 2x4 8 gigs in it....will keep working on it but still need some input thanks


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxsrevenge;14724556*
> everything ive checked says this memory should work fine and the laptop supports 8gigs....so its confusing me as to what the problem is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this is annoying..lol...
> 
> Update: reinstalled 4 gig 2x2 sticks started up and updated bios...still nothing..wont boot with 2x4 8 gigs in it....will keep working on it but still need some input thanks


I've been to two forums where 8GB was installed and working on this laptop.







I'd like to see how this turn out, because I was going to upgrade my sigrig with 8GB.

Did you do a bios update to the latest bios.


----------



## zachery980

i have a gateway fx ms2252 and im trying to do a led mod, with out messing up any thing on my baby. im looking for a 5 volt out put other than usb .i would love any help so i can finish this mod thanks .


----------



## claymanhb

I don't think you can use ddr3.


----------



## lynxsrevenge

my 7805u came with ddr3.(elpida 4 gig 2x2 pc3-8500 1066 ddr3 to be exact)...why wouldnt i be able to use it? yes i updated the bios and even tried 1 stick at a time...nothing....with one new stick and one old stick it still wont boot...i dunno what the problem is









if anyones gotten 8 gigs into this thing..will you please let me know what brand and possibly a link to it on newegg or amazon or any others so i can get this over with? lol


----------



## lynxsrevenge

Robert, please be informed that Gateway does not recommend changing or upgrading any hardware configuration. You have the option of upgrading or changing your hardware configuration at your own discretion.

You may upgrade the memory up to 8 GB DDR3 800 MHz/1066 MHz memory (when 4 GB memory module available).

That message if from the gateway customer support after i told them my serial and model number and what i was trying to do.so now i KNOW it supports it just have to figure out why it's not working.the first set of sticks i got i rma'ed because i thoguht they may be bad...well i have a new set now and still cannot get this to work,so i'm sure it's the computer,just have to figure out what...as i said before i had elpida 4 gigs 2x2 pc3-8500 ddr3 1066 and bought corsair 8 gigs 2x4 pc3-8500 ddr3 1066....any help appreciated greatly


----------



## GlennMan

Hi I am new in here.

I have a Gateway P-7805U FX Laptop with the following installed
1. Intell 100 GB SSD for OS only.
2. 320 GB Black WD HD for installed programs and etc.
3. Came with 2 x 2 = 4 GB DDR3 memory but I have installed 2 x 4 = 8 GB Samsung 800
MHZ and it works great for me!


----------



## takealready

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GlennMan*


Hi I am new in here.

I have a Gateway P-7805U FX Laptop with the following installed
1. Intell 60 GB SSD for OS only.
2. 320 GB Black WD HD for installed programs and etc.
3. Came with 2 x 2 = 4 GB DDR3 memory but I have installed 2 x 4 = 8 GB Samsung 800 
MHZ and it works great for me!


welcome to overclock.net


----------



## GlennMan

Thank you for the welcome takealready


----------



## cyanmcleod

update your sig with your system info, it will help others out later when you ask for advice.


----------



## fotoguy

Lately, mine has been saying 'Not enough memory to complete this action' (or something like that) when I'm downloading something. And it gives me a bluescreen a few times a month. I usually reformat and reinstall everything every couple months, so it's about that time again. Still love my computer.


----------



## Imglidinhere

How powerful are these machines? Would it be worth it to try to snag one for a younger sibling?


----------



## FREELINE57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lynxsrevenge*


Robert, please be informed that Gateway does not recommend changing or upgrading any hardware configuration. You have the option of upgrading or changing your hardware configuration at your own discretion.

You may upgrade the memory up to 8 GB DDR3 800 MHz/1066 MHz memory (when 4 GB memory module available).

That message if from the gateway customer support after i told them my serial and model number and what i was trying to do.so now i KNOW it supports it just have to figure out why it's not working.the first set of sticks i got i rma'ed because i thoguht they may be bad...well i have a new set now and still cannot get this to work,so i'm sure it's the computer,just have to figure out what...as i said before i had elpida 4 gigs 2x2 pc3-8500 ddr3 1066 and bought corsair 8 gigs 2x4 pc3-8500 ddr3 1066....any help appreciated greatly


I don't know if you ever got your system to boot or not but I went with Gskill 2x4gb ddr3 1333 and believe it or not, but, boot's just fine without issues. If you like me to find you a link of the rams i used...lmk!


----------



## overkillthemighty

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T9300 @ 2.5 Ghz
4096MB 667MHz DDR2
250GB 5400rpm stock / 750GB 5400rpm WD
17.0" Ultrabright TFT Active Matrix 1440 x 900 stock
Intel® PM965 Chipset
NVIDIA® GeForce® Go 8800GTS
Stock DVD drive (soon to be replaced with BC-5500a)
3DMark06 - 9077
(Though the results page reported the processor was running @ 1521)


----------



## schnob

I have a fan problem. As soon as I start up my CPU fans kick in and max out right away. This is kind of nice as my computer has never ran this cool. But it's also kind of annoying and I have a feeling it's not good for the fans to be running 100% all the time. I'll put new thermal paste on the CPU tonight, it was due for that anyways, but I doubt that will help. Any ideas?


----------



## fotoguy

Please help! I kept getting a blue screen (several times a week) so I reformatted and reinstalled everything. Within 2 hours, I got another one. Operations are very slow and I don't know what's wrong. I've always had 2 fans blowing on the computer. And I've always used it with external monitor, keyboard and mouse. I have no ideas about what to do!


----------



## marcosxd

Sounds to me like a Hard Drive issue, are you using the stock HD? next time you get a blue screen, post your minidump file or just a picture of the BSOD.


----------



## fotoguy

I'm using a solid-state drive, maybe one year old now. I have no idea how to post the minidump file or a picture of the BSOD. Don't even know what they are. When I reboot there is a message that pops up (don't remember what it says). Could it be in there?


----------



## takealready

Does anyone have a gateway NV53 keyboard for sale (or they don't need anymore?). I will pay shipping for one.

My wife's gateway NV53 has been attacked by our kids. They plucked out the letter 'i" and the symbol "}". They even plucked out the little black rubber things
that are under the keys.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## fotoguy

I bought a new ASUS laptop yesterday. I partitioned the hard drive into 4 parts. Windows 7 is on C:. I put Vista on D:. Today I got a bluescreen already. I'm using the same software I had on the Gateway. Before the crash, AVG antivirus gave a warning that IE was using a lot of memory. This one has an i7 processor and 8GB memory. Would that be a virus?


----------



## claymanhb

Anyone play bf3 on their fx? I don't think my t5550 is up to the task since I get 10-20 fps and my cpu is 100% while the gpu never gets above 50%. Would a processor upgrade be worth it? Was looking at t9300s for $75.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarkalel

First time posting here, i haven't seen much talk about the Gateway P-7803H. I currently own this laptop and looking to make some upgrades , so any suggestion will be great. CPU, RAM are the main parts i am looking to upgrade, X9000 , T7900 and all those talked about P mobile processor.

EDIT: Just found out my laptop can't take quad core processors, so that leaves me with X9100 as my choice, anyone seen these at a good price ?.I checked Ebay and it was going for 178.50 so yeah.

EDIT2: My Gateway P-7803h-CA has a resolution of 1440x900 now is it possible to buy a replacement screen at a resolution 1920X1200 from P-7805u Special Edition.


----------



## erich120

I'm having a video related issue with this laptop brand
My rig is stock, except for a WD Smartwave HD I bought as a replacement when the stock one stopped booting, it's the same model as the stock.
I'm running windows 7(64 bit) install, have the 9800gts nvidia card(1920 x 1200 resolution) and have all drivers fully updated.
The problem I'm having seems to imply that my video card is dieing. During video games, at random times, my computer crashes, the screen goes black, and the audio starts making a repeating BBBBBBBBB sound. At this point the only thing I can do is turn off and turn back on the computer.
This happens frequently on higher end games, and less frequently on lower end games
At first I thought this was a heating issue, so I cleaned out my computer and made sure the fans are running. The fans are running fine, and heat is being removed efficiently(a little more now than before I cleaned it) and everything is still crashing.
I've been using speedfan to monitor the heat of my rig, and from what I've seen is heat has nothing to do with the crashes. I've double checked my drivers, I've even installed older driver versions to make sure my video drivers are fine, as well as installing beta drivers, and this hasn't helped. I've also tried installing drivers from scratch, but no luck.
Is there anything I can do to help solve this problem? Or is my video card really dieing?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erich120*
> 
> I'm having a video related issue with this laptop brand
> My rig is stock, except for a WD Smartwave HD I bought as a replacement when the stock one stopped booting, it's the same model as the stock.
> I'm running windows 7(64 bit) install, have the 9800gts nvidia card(1920 x 1200 resolution) and have all drivers fully updated.
> The problem I'm having seems to imply that my video card is dieing. During video games, at random times, my computer crashes, the screen goes black, and the audio starts making a repeating BBBBBBBBB sound. At this point the only thing I can do is turn off and turn back on the computer.
> This happens frequently on higher end games, and less frequently on lower end games
> At first I thought this was a heating issue, so I cleaned out my computer and made sure the fans are running. The fans are running fine, and heat is being removed efficiently(a little more now than before I cleaned it) and everything is still crashing.
> I've been using speedfan to monitor the heat of my rig, and from what I've seen is heat has nothing to do with the crashes. I've double checked my drivers, I've even installed older driver versions to make sure my video drivers are fine, as well as installing beta drivers, and this hasn't helped. I've also tried installing drivers from scratch, but no luck.
> Is there anything I can do to help solve this problem? Or is my video card really dieing?


That's what it sounds like. Not sure if these GPUs can be replaced, but if they can, that would be your best bet if you cannot afford to buy a new machine. A 9800M GTS can be had for around $150-$200. (Last I saw at least...)


----------



## fotoguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxsrevenge*
> 
> i have the p-7805u laptop and recently bought 8 gig corsair ram (4x2) to put in it...now my laptop isnt booting...wondering if it is the bios setting or what but it wont boot at all with the new ram


I know this is way late, but I just had the same problem. I just bought a new laptop with i7 and 8GB RAM, but wasn't impressed, compared to my P7811-FX. So I swapped the memory, putting the 8GB in the Gateway and the 4GB in the ASUS. Neither would boot. I took the memory out and neither would boot. Then I put just one of the chips in each computer and they booted. Next I added the second chip and they both booted with full memory.

There might be a better way to do it, but that's what worked for me.


----------



## schnob

I have a major overheating issue. I am running a X9100, eight gigs of ram, two HDs and a 9800m. I can play cod4 for a few matches, then if I don't take a break my computer shuts down. I just replaced the thermal paste on the cpu a few months ago. If I replaced the X9100 with the T9900 would that make a difference? (I am not overclocking the x9100, only undervolting)


----------



## jonatbaylor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clarkalel*
> 
> First time posting here, i haven't seen much talk about the Gateway P-7803H. I currently own this laptop and looking to make some upgrades , so any suggestion will be great. CPU, RAM are the main parts i am looking to upgrade, X9000 , T7900 and all those talked about P mobile processor.
> EDIT: Just found out my laptop can't take quad core processors, so that leaves me with X9100 as my choice, anyone seen these at a good price ?.I checked Ebay and it was going for 178.50 so yeah.
> EDIT2: My Gateway P-7803h-CA has a resolution of 1440x900 now is it possible to buy a replacement screen at a resolution 1920X1200 from P-7805u Special Edition.


The laptop cannot take quad cores..

I've got the P7811fx. 8 GB ram, a X9100 and 2 7200rpm 360gb drives in my laptop right now. Thing runs like an effin champ.

Right now I'm able to get that dual core X9100 OC'd to 3.8ghz stable. I'm sure I'll get it to 4 when I have more time. Is not running hot either. The key is getting an X9100 that is E0 stepping, not C0, if you can find it. imho totally worth it...the E0 runs cooler. Anyways I can run and do almost anything on this laptop and its 3 years old!

Next upgrade is going to be the SSD.

The only real limitation on it is that dang GPU. I'm stuck at 512mb since there are few laptops where you can change the gpu out.

that said, I am not sure about your resolution question but I wondered the same thing. I've chewed on grabbing a 1gb GPU FX and putting all of my upgrades in that one...I dunno. is another 512mb really worth it? Probably not who knows.

Is it merely the screen? or is there a limitation on the mobo or hardware somewhere? Tough to say. I've got HDMI out on my FX and its true 1920 res..


----------



## glycerin256

I thought that the 7811FX was only able to handle 8GB of ram because of motherboard/CPU/OS limitations. When did this change, how did you make that possible?


----------



## schnob

Dang! How hot is your X9100 running when you have it at 3.8? Why is there such a huge difference between E0 and C0? Have any idea where I could find an E0 stepped one?


----------



## bitmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erich120*
> 
> I'm having a video related issue with this laptop brand
> My rig is stock, except for a WD Smartwave HD I bought as a replacement when the stock one stopped booting, it's the same model as the stock.
> I'm running windows 7(64 bit) install, have the 9800gts nvidia card(1920 x 1200 resolution) and have all drivers fully updated.
> The problem I'm having seems to imply that my video card is dieing. During video games, at random times, my computer crashes, the screen goes black, and the audio starts making a repeating BBBBBBBBB sound. At this point the only thing I can do is turn off and turn back on the computer.
> This happens frequently on higher end games, and less frequently on lower end games
> At first I thought this was a heating issue, so I cleaned out my computer and made sure the fans are running. The fans are running fine, and heat is being removed efficiently(a little more now than before I cleaned it) and everything is still crashing.
> I've been using speedfan to monitor the heat of my rig, and from what I've seen is heat has nothing to do with the crashes. I've double checked my drivers, I've even installed older driver versions to make sure my video drivers are fine, as well as installing beta drivers, and this hasn't helped. I've also tried installing drivers from scratch, but no luck.
> Is there anything I can do to help solve this problem? Or is my video card really dieing?


Actually that is a common problem, and is due to overvolting of the gpu

A fix can be found here

Good luck, and happy gaming!!!

B


----------



## jonatbaylor

Someone in here asked about 8 gb ram, not sure exactly what they were getting at, but the P 7811fx does accept 8gb of ram.

I use 2 x 4gb DDR3 sticks. Works great..

As far as my temps go, *I haven't done any hard core gaming yet*. When I get a chance I'm going to PCMark test it and get a benchmark (I have a bench using my old 8400 CPU that came stock)

That score was 1036.

I also tried a T9800 and got a score of 1366 using that CPU.

Anyways those are rather vague numbers, but when I get some time I'll see if I can post up some stuff. I'll also include some temps at idle and being throttled on fully.
Probably within a week or so.


----------



## fotoguy

I have 8GB of RAM in my 7811FX. Here's how I got it to work:

I put in 1 stick and booted. Shut down. Put in 2nd stick and booted, and it worked. It wouldn't boot when I first put them both in at once. Why that is, I do not know. May or may not work for you.


----------



## gas4u

hello guys, im new to this thread, although ive been reading it before.

im mainly a BF3 and BC2 player, and cuz of BF3 im abt to upgrade my CPU to x9100. my laptop is a P-78. My question, the CPU i bought is a "Intel Core 2 Extreme X9100 Mobile Processor SLB48" in the description of the "package type" it says its a OEM.

is this what has been said to be OC to 3.8? thanks









awesom thread btw


----------



## watts4020

Hey guys i have a gateway fx laptop p-7811fx and recently I have had some problems. When i am playing video games unplugged it works perfectly, but when its plugged in it runs so slow it is unplayable. This recently happens on diablo 3 and starcraft 2 and when the battery is low and i do replug it in it wont charge untill i turn the game off and replug in the cord. Any advice on what the problem might be would be greatly appreciated! also it is just the stock BB version that was like 1500 a couple years ago


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watts4020*
> 
> Hey guys i have a gateway fx laptop p-7811fx and recently I have had some problems. When i am playing video games unplugged it works perfectly, but when its plugged in it runs so slow it is unplayable. This recently happens on diablo 3 and starcraft 2 and when the battery is low and i do replug it in it wont charge untill i turn the game off and replug in the cord. Any advice on what the problem might be would be greatly appreciated! also it is just the stock BB version that was like 1500 a couple years ago


I had the same issues and I ended up deleting and reinstalling the battery controller drivers and fixed it. There's a guide somewhere....
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DimentoGraven

I have a Gateway FX MS2252 with a P7350 processor.

What's the speediest processor I can upgrade this to?


----------



## DimentoGraven

Sorry for the douple post...


----------



## DimentoGraven

FYI: Upgraded to the T9900 and it seems to be running quite well, and without too much extreme heat though I have hedged my bet by mainting the use of a Logitech Lapdesk that includes a fan.


----------



## fotoguy

This thread has really ground to a halt. I guess everyone has moved on to better and faster machines. I have too. But my new one sits untouched for the most part. I don't like the new Windows. And it has to be used for most of the drivers. So my FX is still the one that runs day and night, and it does so quite well. I still like it.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fotoguy*
> 
> This thread has really ground to a halt. I guess everyone has moved on to better and faster machines. I have too. But my new one sits untouched for the most part. I don't like the new Windows. And it has to be used for most of the drivers. So my FX is still the one that runs day and night, and it does so quite well. I still like it.


Well... yeah, the FX laptops were great up until about a year ago when games really just started needing more than what a 9600GT-level GPU could handle. I mean, a GTX 460M is more than twice as powerful as the 9800M GTS and _it_ struggles with games at 1600x900.

Just saying. Good laptop line, but it's really just out of spec now. My 6970M is soon to be outdated for games.


----------



## fotoguy

I'm not a gamer - at all. Don't know why I never got into them - looks like there are some awesome games out there. Just email and movie downloads.


----------



## klee6783

My biggest issue with the laptop was the heat. It always got extremely hot and unstable... Oh yeah, and the insane weight... Otherwise I loved it. It was my very first gaming laptop!! It's like your first car, you never forget it.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klee6783*
> 
> My biggest issue with the laptop was the heat. It always got extremely hot and unstable... Oh yeah, and the insane weight... Otherwise I loved it. It was my very first gaming laptop!! It's like your first car, you never forget it.


Yeah, it's definitely something you either tolerate or hate.


----------



## turbo1327

I have a question my p-6860fx is idling at 45-59 celsius im running windows 7 ultimate, with usual antivirus avast, malwarebytes and regular idle processes, it was a little dirtyi have it propped up so fans get plenty of air i dont hear them go faster or work harder when it gets hot like on my other gateways, i cleaned it even cleaned fans with q-tip one blade at a time, fans are working and applied i icd7, it wont run as cool as my others, i was expecting a better temp drop, it used to run cooler within past 2 months it has gotten warmer to 50-80 celsius before cleaning, now max temp running everything wide open 15 minutes is 60 celsius tops, is there a cooler bios i can run, will the 78 series bios work on the 6860 fx without bricking it, i know its getting old but its never even had a virus had some malware long ago, system is clean is all, checked with malwarebytes came up clean,the hard drive disc WD scorpio black 7200 rpm checks smart test ok, memory passes, motherboard passes, it shows no errors, on anything, it did get to 80 celsius before i cleaned and applied icd7 on it last night, is 47-50 too hot for idle with what i have on? and running 100% load under 60 celsius ok for it? for 15 minutes? also on the bios it has factory bios on it, i have never set password for bios now it has one. noone else uses my laptops, does anyone know of removal for this its phoenix bios trusted core i beleive, i paid for ebay bios key wouldnt work got refund, used dogberts checksum calculator for master password, and the russian one where you get bad code 3 times and input number and it gives you master pass have tried numerous times with no avail, any help would be greatly appreciated and im new if i posted in wrong section please let me know and ill try to move to right place, i try to follow all rules, any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated thanks, turbo


----------



## Imglidinhere

Format that a bit via edit and I might be able to help out a bit more.

Not sure what you're freaking out about but 80*C isn't hot for a laptop. Mine hits around 94*C once overclocked.


----------



## turbo1327

hello, Imglidinhere i know im terrible at writing. i was trying to explain all i had done lol so i guess i got it mixed up here n there i see what you mean now about my formatting it.. i hope this is better, this is my first time on a forum, thanks for your quick response, i believe these laptops will shut down at 100 celsius to prevent damage, i have heat sensor sounds alarm at 80c first time its ever done it i wasnt really stressing the computer just playing simple flash game not like cod or anything like that,,so i guess its ok not going over 60c cleaning it helped then,
im still confused by the bios i need to reset it however they do it .i have flashed it when i noticed it asking for password i was going to put in dual 320 gb harddrives, ive never put password on it,im original owner. i wasnt sure if the bios making its own password had messed up the cooling somehow.,
i went to gateway bios page it was confusing listed my bios for p-6860fx but only 32 bit xp and vista, and said useable for p-7811 and all the p-78 series are interchangeable, i dont want to mess it up but id like to get rid of password so i can make adjustments in the bios. gateway support is NO help, i already knew that from reading all the forums.any ideas im open to as i have 3 more p-series gaming laptops, if this one is down awhile its not a big deal. well thanks for your info, turbo


----------



## Imglidinhere

The reason that Gateway doesn't help you out is due to the machine being around four years old. That machine was the reason why Gateway went under. They cost more than they were selling them for. Most of the people at Gateway wouldn't know about that machine line anyway, not to mention answering questions like that is about as close to forbidden as you can get.







They don't want potential competition to know their secrets and their design. If it's profit via design and functionality, you don't want your rival to mimic you.









Most machines will throttle back their clock speeds at around 100*C and shut off at around 125*C, which is the "emergency systems" kicking in.







Just in case. Besides, running a laptop at 125*C for any lengthy amount of time is bad juju.









As for the locked BIOS, I can't help you there. You might want to check in over at Notebookreview.com and see what they can do to help out. (Linky)


----------



## turbo1327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> The reason that Gateway doesn't help you out is due to the machine being around four years old. That machine was the reason why Gateway went under. They cost more than they were selling them for. Most of the people at Gateway wouldn't know about that machine line anyway, not to mention answering questions like that is about as close to forbidden as you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want potential competition to know their secrets and their design. If it's profit via design and functionality, you don't want your rival to mimic you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most machines will throttle back their clock speeds at around 100*C and shut off at around 125*C, which is the "emergency systems" kicking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case. Besides, running a laptop at 125*C for any lengthy amount of time is bad juju.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the locked BIOS, I can't help you there. You might want to check in over at Notebookreview.com and see what they can do to help out. (Linky)


ok thank you very much. yeah they were great machines especially when compared at the time to alienware...


----------



## Polov

Hello dude!

i have a GATEWAY FX MS2252 laptop and it it was freezing a lot, evenwithout openning anything or running any programs. So i upgraded Windows vista to Windows 7. After installing the NVidia GTS 9800 driver everything worked perfectly. HOwever, i tried World of Warcraft game and after playing sweetly for 1 minutes, the comoputer just turned itself off. AND I CANNOT TURN IT ON AGAIN!!!!

When it turned off, both the laptop and the AC/DC where pretty hot. I unplugged it from the laptop and the power outlett., After pluging the adapter back to the power current, the light on it turned back uo, but when i pluged the other end to the laptop, the light on the power adapter turned off. I checked voltage with a multimeter and when the light is on, it gives me 19 volts, but when it turns off, it gives me no power reading at all, it gives me 0 volts!

Does the laptop have a shortcut or is the power adapter failing?
I saw your post on this laptop and i se you know a lot about it! i hope you can help me out with this or give me some advice as to what to do next. I hope its not completely ruined.
Thank you!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Well... the Gateway FX series Gaming Laptops were released around 2007-2008 timeframe if I remember correctly, which would put them at around 4 years old at minimum. I'd say that it just shorted itself out really. Not all machines are capable of gaming for that period and maintaining a stable setup.


----------



## Polov

Oh i see

u recommend me to just throw it out? IT seems like such a waste








Does taking it to a Gateway support center help?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Well, the issue here is thus:

One or more components probably kicked the bucket and due to this... well... >.> You CAN replace them and potentially fix the issue, but the effort required to do this will exceed it's working value. No Ebay sale is going to yield a motherboard for that laptop under $150 and if the GPU is dead too, that's another $100, plus any other components that might have had a few problems. So outright you're in for paying around $250 if the machine is required to live again.

A machine that's been used THAT much is in danger of failing at any moment, so the value of said machine drops considerably from out of nowhere and continues to decline until it dies.

I would legitimately look into buying a new machine. I wouldn't bother trying to revive this thing. It's too far gone. Though I would dismantle it and remove all the parts you can and see what you can get for it. I know the CPU will go for something decent. The GPU might go as well... the RAM for sure, etc...


----------



## Polov

You're totally right.

I have no idea of knowing which part is damaged so it will take effort and money. Such a shame but that's how it goes. 3 years in the service is not that bad anyway.

Thanks a lot. I hope i can at least sell the ram or use it on another Lap.
Have a good one!


----------



## GreyGhost999

Hey Guys!

I know I've only posted MAYBE once or twice, several years ago, when I first bought my P-7805u. And I am happy to report that Its been serving me well since 2007-8ish.

But I've ran into a problem....

On Tuesday, I cracked my screen. I was moving the lappy from the kitchen to the couch, I tripped on an end table and lost grip to the computer... with quick reflexes I was able to stop it from slamming onto the hard floor, but in the process the screen cracked.

I couldn't see anything.... its as if the image was blurred, stretched and zoomed in to like a small section of the total screen (section the screen into 16 squares and then zoom in SUPER CLOSE). Needless to say, I was bummed.

Here's my issue.... I have the 1440x900 WXGA screen

I tried finding the exact make/model of screen for a while, reading forums and such BUT... because this model of laptop came with a wide range of screens, made it difficult to find the exact one. I do see some people just upgrading to the WUXGA screen and thats it. But the price to upgrade for a 1900x1200 screen is cost prohibitive for me.

I remembered this thread, and found someone linking to Skyline-Engineering (skyline-eng.com) for replacement parts for our laptops and found they had the 16:10 screen i've been looking for, for only $65ish. I read the description, and everything looked good, so I bought it.

2 days later, when the box came, I found one discrepancy when disassembling the screen for replacement... my OEM screen is made by AU Optronics, and the replacement I received was a Samsung. I didn't think anything of it, until inspecting the screen further I found a second ribbon cable port/plug (on the new Samsung).

I went back to the Skyline-Engineering page of the screen and saw at the bottom, that it can replace any and all the other monitors listed

Link: http://www.skyline-eng.com/index.cfm/product/7023/gateway-acer-17-high-gloss-lcd-wxga-1440x900-ltn170x2-l02.cfm

Heres a quote of what im talking about:
Quote:


> Part Numbers: B170PW06, B170PW06 V.2, LP171WP4 (TL) (R1), LP171WP4 (TL)(03), LP171WP4(TL)(Q 1, LP171WP4-TLQ1, LP171WX2, LP171WX2 (A4)(K5), LTN170BT08, LTN170WX-L05, LTN170X2-L02, N170C2-L02
> (Multiple P/N's are interchangeable and ship based on availability)


Which I found FINE, because the broken AUO screen is model number B170PW06, the first model screen it replaces.
But this second, smaller ribbon cable plug bothers me..... I do not have a ribbon cable in the laptop for it as the AUO screen just has the large cable.

I did some google-ing and found a manual/spec sheet for the Samsung and here is a screen cap of what I'm talking about with the 2nd plug.



Heres a link to the PDF so you can look at the whole thing.http://beyondinfinite.com/lcd/Library/Samsung/LTN170X2-L02.pdf

I looked and I cant find anything as to the purpose of this 2nd plug and am afraid that if I test the screen anyway, that i'll wreck it and be assed out of some money.

I'll try looking to see if there are other versions of this screen to see if there's any documentation on this mysterious plug and see if I can use the screen without it.

Looking through the PDF can anyone see anything about this plug?

If worse comes to worse, I'll just send it back and see if Skyline-Engineering can help me find a direct replacement.


----------



## GreyGhost999

Just wanted to say that the new screen works without issue.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Oh good. Always good to hear this kind of stuff. I would have posted, but I know next to nothing about that laptop line. :/


----------



## DurbanCommando

Hey guys! First time poster here, long-time lurker. I recently dugout my old gateway ms2252, and all that's wrong with it is the screen's busted. Is it cost effective at all to fix it, or is there no reason to anymore? I believe it'd still be able to chug through some more recent games on lower settings if I wanted it to, and it'd make a great media computer to boot.

So what do ya think?


----------



## Imglidinhere

I don't see why not. They don't go for much so buying a screen wouldn't be terribly expensive. There's nothing that compares to the older 1920x1200 IPS panels. :3 I have one in my R2.


----------



## b1ad35

If you like the computer then why not fix it up? I got gateway P-7805u with T9900, blue ray burner, 8 gigs RAM, dual 256 gig crucial ssd hard drives. I got more invested in the computer than it's worth but I'm not planning on selling it. It my gaming computer/learning cuz I'm doing all the work myself. It worth it for me. When I get a better computer Sager Np9170 I will be able to do what I need to on it without taking it to someone else.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b1ad35*
> 
> *If you like the computer then why not fix it up?* I got gateway P-7805u with T9900, blue ray burner, 8 gigs RAM, dual 256 gig crucial ssd hard drives. I got more invested in the computer than it's worth but I'm not planning on selling it. It my gaming computer/learning cuz I'm doing all the work myself. It worth it for me. When I get a better computer Sager Np9170 I will be able to do what I need to on it without taking it to someone else.


Because you could probably sell the BluRay drive and one SSD for more than the rest of the machine was worth before you upgraded it? You could have probably bought a new machine with the money you spent fixing THAT one up. It's got a less than stellar GPU that gets mediocre performance when compared to most budget gaming laptops today.

I can understand adding a single 128GB SSD to speed things up and upgrading the CPU to something a little more potent. But adding what you have was completely unnecessary.


----------



## GreyGhost999

I tend to agree.

my p7805u is 5 years old and while it does play most games quite well, its very long in the tooth and upgrading it for me is not cost effective at all for any performance increase, which is quite minimal IMO.

If anything, I'll be looking for a Sager laptop as well in a few months.


----------



## claymanhb

Glad to see this thread is still alive. Haven't turned mine on in months but I'm sure it still works.


----------



## DurbanCommando

Well, I've never really gotten into hardware that much before, but with the guides they have here and a littlle research I'm sure I could do it.

I actually already have another gaming laptop, but my ms2252 has sentimental value. :>


----------



## Imglidinhere

I was that way with my old Qosmio.









Miss that thing to this day. Awesome machine.


----------



## DurbanCommando

Well I hope to get a few years out of my MS2252 yet!


----------



## wompwomp

Hey guys,

So I've had my P-7805u for quite a while now, and I upgraded to windows 7 not too long ago and have been having problems ever since. For some reason, whenever I'm watching videos (youtube, netflix, windows media, and other forms of video playback) my GPU seems to crash. Sometimes the screen will freeze for a bit and nvidia will notify me that my GPU has crashed and has repaired itself.Other times it will crash completely and I will have to hard shut-off my laptop.

I have the most recent driver downloaded directly from nvidias website. And I don't think it could be a hardware problem since this all starting right after I upgraded to windows 7.

Now here's the really confusing thing: it plays games just fine. It only crashing when watching videos.

So, does anyone know what's wrong?

Also, after I get this repaired, how much do you guys think I could sell my P-7805u for? It's in excellent condition and is of the standard lower resolution (1440x900). I need something more portable for school.


----------



## DimentoGraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I've had my P-7805u for quite a while now, and I upgraded to windows 7 not too long ago and have been having problems ever since. For some reason, whenever I'm watching videos (youtube, netflix, windows media, and other forms of video playback) my GPU seems to crash. Sometimes the screen will freeze for a bit and nvidia will notify me that my GPU has crashed and has repaired itself.Other times it will crash completely and I will have to hard shut-off my laptop.
> 
> I have the most recent driver downloaded directly from nvidias website. And I don't think it could be a hardware problem since this all starting right after I upgraded to windows 7.
> 
> Now here's the really confusing thing: it plays games just fine. It only crashing when watching videos.
> 
> So, does anyone know what's wrong?
> 
> Also, after I get this repaired, how much do you guys think I could sell my P-7805u for? It's in excellent condition and is of the standard lower resolution (1440x900). I need something more portable for school.


At best I'd guess 200 dollars.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimentoGraven*
> 
> At best I'd guess 200 dollars.


That's pretty low. My 6970M sells for that.

I say no higher than $400 due to age and the old tech.


----------



## DimentoGraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> That's pretty low. My 6970M sells for that.
> 
> I say no higher than $400 due to age and the old tech.


Perhaps, but it's based off what I can find newer, faster, more powefull laptops for.

I could easily pay only 400 dollars for newer i3/i5 from TigerDirect during a sale, I've seen the sales relatively recently too, and probably (I haven't bothered looking, so maybe I am talking out by oraface here) could find one for that price that's not even a 'sale price' right now.


----------



## Imglidinhere

If you're just going off the CPU, then yeah, but the GPU won't be there and the FX machine here will outperform in tenfold.









Just sayin'. The GPU makes a world of difference.


----------



## Transmution

First of all, I'm so glad there are still others out there trying to fix this laptop. I use a multi-voltage adapter which means it is capable of providing a range of volts from 16- 24 i believe. My little brother, thinking the increase in volts would help the laptop run faster so he increased the voltage. Now the laptop doesn't charge! It still works perfectly fine, the battery works and everything but when i plug in the charger it doesn't charge. Is there any idea how i might fix this because it'd be a HUGE waste to throw this out and I don't think anyone is still buying a laptop this old.

I thought about converting the battery plug on the laptop into an outlet for the charger but I am not sure if this is even possible

I also took apart the laptop and found out the actual outlet itself still functions, it is the connection from the charger section to the motherboard which is faulty I BELIEVE. When the charger section was removed from the motherboard, the charger worked but when the section was replaced and connected back to the motherboard, once again the charger stopped working.

Note. I determined if the charger was working by seeing if the lights on my charger flash. Before, the lights were solid and didn't flash while the laptop still worked, but after this incident, the lights keep flashing showing that the charger isn't charging the laptop







please help


----------



## junior43

Keep the thread alive!!


----------



## junior43

Gateway P-7811FX / T9600 SLG9F (E0) @ 2.8 / 8gb DDR3-1066 / HT-21L Blu-Ray drive / 9800m GTS 1gb / Windows 7 64bit / OCZ 160gb SSD / Seagate 1tb 7200rpm HDD


----------



## junior43

So most of the work on my mod was completed last night. Where the headphone jack resides now used to be thermal spacing pads. I removed them and drilled my hole. I soldered and covered the terminals with heat shrink but ran into a snag. Due to the curvature of the case, I could not get the nut around the coupler. I also could not get a decent angle so the headphone jack did not prevent the cover from closing all the way. I took the drill, routed out a small portion of plastic, coated the coupler with some wacky glue and held it in place until it dried



Frankly, I think it looks better anyhow. It's a nice, clean and even look. The next thing was to cut a portion of that thermal pad to create further separation and protection from interference between the two terminals. I stuffed it between the red and white terminals and hot glued it in place. Kinda messy but no one is gonna see it anyways.


Next was to route the wires. I decided to follow the motherboard line, behind the opening mechanism, behind the media drive and up to the I/O panel. You can see the wires here just below the heat pipe. I eventually placed electrical tape on the MB between the Dram chips, laid the wires on top of if, then secured it in place with regular tape. I did this to prevent heat and interference with the MB.


I did, however, have one flub in all this. I threw out the original fans after ordering the SAME MODEL fans (new), however, the new fans did not have the same connector. I purchased some used fans with the right connectors and swapped them out.


Next I had to create the mockup. Put all the parts loosely together and test the terminals on the power switch to bridge.



I had some frustration with the soldering so I did not think about taking a picture of the completed item. There are three solder marks on either side of the switch which cannot be abridged. You have to get the center mark on either side. Soldering the top or other two marks could cause a short (not sure, probably so, not risking it). After testing the mockup again with the complete circuit, it was time to put it back together. You can see the two wires just peeking out (short but manageable) above the keyboard.



I should have the whole thing completed tonight. The power button still works perfectly and the laptop is still completely portable. The mod allows me to turn the computer on when the lid is closed. I did not want to lose the functionality of the laptop in the least, otherwise, I would have simply removed the LCD.


----------



## Al Capone111

Hey everyone, first time posting here.

I got me a Gateway P-7811 FX back in October '08 as a early HS graduation gift and have been in love with it since. I use it for gaming all the time and have never had a problem with it. Unfortunately my baby is showing her age when it comes to games. All the parts are stock. And there lies my problem.

I really enjoy playing Starcraft 2, and running it at low graphics does get boring after awhile.

So, I was wondering what upgrades everyone would recommend. I'm sure there are several mentioned throughout this thread, but I'd rather not have to spend several hours reading 200+ pages of post.

I'd rather not have to get a new laptop or get a desktop if I can avoid it. Any help anyone can offer on the subject would be greatly appreciated. And links to sites to buy would be even better.


----------



## junior43

Capone, you can pick up some ICD7 at any computer store. It's about $7 for the tube. Maxing out your memory will cost you about $60 on Newegg. I suggest Gskill, it's my favorite brand and does not generate a whole lot of heat under constant load. You can also pick up a new CPU off ebay, I got my T9600 for only $35. Look for the SLG9F variation. You COULD get a T9900 or the x9100, however they are both 3.2ghz CPUs and the MB has a multiplier limiter and will clock the CPU down. The board will not support anything over 3.0. The x9100 is also a 45w processor so jumping from your stock 25w to a 45w will generate a LOT of heat. All in all, you could spend less than $100 and could get a lot more punch if you want to save the 7811. While you're at it, you should go ahead and replace the fans with BRAND NEW fans. It sure would be a pain in the ass to take everything apart then have the fans go out on you after the upgrading. Might as well take care of it now. One other thing, when you remove the heatsink for the CPU, BE CAREFUL. You do not want to rip the thermal pad. You could replace with a shim but it's best just to use the pad. It's ok if you accidentally touch it or have to to keep/put in place. Just don't fiddle-**** with it. I also suggest getting a laptop cooling pad (preferably at LEAST 3 fans) and use that when gaming. It helps a lot. Just make sure you give your computer a week of "normal" (not stressing with games and ****) use before you start pushing it. Run your benchmarks now so you have a comparison later. If you can drop your GPU temps and increase your CPU/Ram power than your games will run more smooth - even at higher resolutions. Just don't try jumping into full 1900x1200 until you know your computer can handle it.


----------



## junior43

Lastly (as I forgot) the reason I say look for the SLG9F version is because it is an E0 stepping model. It runs cooler and will take a simple OC if you decide to hard-mod the board later. Hard-modding involves soldering the MB and changing a few "lanes" to unlock the CPU clock limiter.


----------



## Al Capone111

Thanks. Going be doing it this summer, when I have both the time and the money. Probably start ordering the parts next month and just keep them in my closet. So they stay safe. Going to get my uncle to help me do this. He's got the tools and experience in building computers and such. I'll let you know how it goes once it's completed.

Any specific fans you'd recommend to replace the stock ones with? I already got a laptop cooling pad with two fans.


----------



## junior43

Just new fans. Same model - keep in mind that even though they are same models, they may have different connectors... so don't do some dumb a$$ed thing like I did and throw the old ones away


----------



## jonatbaylor

Double


----------



## jonatbaylor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schnob*
> 
> Dang! How hot is your X9100 running when you have it at 3.8? Why is there such a huge difference between E0 and C0? Have any idea where I could find an E0 stepped one?


Temps are not too bad. I kept an .xls of it when I was thoroughly testing temps and what the chip can handle.

It definitely cannot run at 3.8 during gaming, it shuts down. I'm only able to get it to 3.5 during gaming. But I can get 3.8 all day doing normal apps and surfing. I have to knock it down a smidge if I'm watching a bluray or it locks up.


----------



## jonatbaylor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fotoguy*
> 
> This thread has really ground to a halt. I guess everyone has moved on to better and faster machines. I have too. But my new one sits untouched for the most part. I don't like the new Windows. And it has to be used for most of the drivers. So my FX is still the one that runs day and night, and it does so quite well. I still like it.


I've upgraded mine, like yours but with an extra thing or two. I took it all the way to 8GB, added a bluetooth module that was offered on other FX laptops, went with the X9100. Thing runs great. Plays any video game I throw at it....but I should mention that I haven't tried a game that is newer than 2011.

I've looked at getting a new laptop so that I can get a better CPU and GPU, but I'm just not seeing something out there that has all of the specs that this gateway does. It seems few of the newer stuff has ePCIE or eSATA like these gateways. I want a Razor laptop but that brand offers neither external port...


----------



## jonatbaylor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DurbanCommando*
> 
> Hey guys! First time poster here, long-time lurker. I recently dugout my old gateway ms2252, and all that's wrong with it is the screen's busted. Is it cost effective at all to fix it, or is there no reason to anymore? I believe it'd still be able to chug through some more recent games on lower settings if I wanted it to, and it'd make a great media computer to boot.
> 
> So what do ya think?


Just depends on what you want out of it. You can replace the screen and they are not that expensive.


----------



## jonatbaylor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b1ad35*
> 
> If you like the computer then why not fix it up? I got gateway P-7805u with T9900, blue ray burner, 8 gigs RAM, dual 256 gig crucial ssd hard drives. I got more invested in the computer than it's worth but I'm not planning on selling it. It my gaming computer/learning cuz I'm doing all the work myself. It worth it for me. When I get a better computer Sager Np9170 I will be able to do what I need to on it without taking it to someone else.


That makes sense. It's a "figure it out" machine.

Besides, I think upgrading it is a good idea.

I've got a half dozen upgrades and it runs great. The cost was no where near what a new gaming laptop would cost me (2500-2900); at least the ones I am looking at.


----------



## jonatbaylor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junior43*
> 
> The mod allows me to turn the computer on when the lid is closed..


Why?


----------



## jonatbaylor

I've got quite a bit of crap to do on this laptop this week.

-backup pertinent data
-benchmark in 3DMark
-install bootable OS on SSD (not going to ghost. I want a clean install. I may wipe this HD, install W7 and then ghost that, however)
-replace both top and bottom chassis. The GF knocked my laptop off a stand last night and cracked one corner off on the palm rest section.
-benchmark with SSD as boot
-hook up eGPU assembly with an ePCI kit, ASUS 2GB GPU and external PSU that I picked up.
-benchmark again









I've got a bottle neck as far as the ePCI goes, but I'm still going to see a massive boost in gaming performance.


----------



## junior43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonatbaylor*
> 
> Why?


So I can tuck my computer into the entertainment center and not have to worry about opening the lid - nor do I have to worry about constant power consumption and heat generation from being in sleep mode constantly. All I have to do is plug in the switch, press the button and unplug the switch. A much better option than pulling the laptop out, pressing the power button, waiting for the computer to turn on, closing the lid, putting it back into the entertainment center....


----------



## Dankebudz

I recently replaced my dead P6831FX with a P7805U motherboard but noticed the power button connections aren't the same. I can boot with with the windows stand-by button on the media bar though. Anyone have or know where to get a power button/media bar + board for a P7805U? Can't find one ;(

Also, what are the proper temps for a T9900 and the 9800M GTS?


----------



## junior43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dankebudz*
> 
> I recently replaced my dead P6831FX with a P7805U motherboard but noticed the power button connections aren't the same. I can boot with with the windows stand-by button on the media bar though. Anyone have or know where to get a power button/media bar + board for a P7805U? Can't find one ;(
> 
> Also, what are the proper temps for a T9900 and the 9800M GTS?


First question: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GATEWAY-MS2252-P-7805-Power-Button-Hinge-Cover-Media-Panel-60-4I205-002-/260797154009?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb8b8c2d9

Second: not sure about the 9900 but my T96 idles around 28c, the GPU is 45c idle.


----------



## Dankebudz

I need the board too, I can't seem to find where the power button ribbon from my P6831 would plug into the 7805U MoBo. I assume it's some how connected to the media bar since the 7805U eliminated the windows stand-by button my P6831 has. Not sure but that's the only difference I can find between the two models. I can get it to power on and everything but I have to use the windows stand-by button. It doesn't bother me, but in the event I have to power the system off when it locks up or something I have to pull the battery out.

EDIT:
Update: I downgraded my BIOS from 9C.23 to 9C.17 and my temps are WAAAAAAY better, like 15-20*C better on my GPU. Just a heads up to anyone who's having abnormally high GPU temps.


----------



## junior43

If you haven't found them yet:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gateway-MS2252-P-7805u-Genuine-LCD-Inverter-Board-19-21072-101-TESTED-/271168832201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f22ec02c9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gateway-MS2252-FX-P-7805u-Power-Button-Board-W-Ribbon-48-4I206-011-/151019151141?pt=US_Motherboard_Components&hash=item2329715f25

If you already found them, it would appear you discovered the use of searching... From clicking on the link, it took an entirety of 30sec to find the other components. Cheers.


----------



## Dankebudz

Neither of those are the parts I'm looking for...


----------



## junior43

The power button ribbon plugs into the inverter board which has a separate ribbon that plugs into the 7805u mobo. Your 6831 board is incompatible with the 7805.

Replace the inverter board, replace the power switch, replace the media bar/audio cover. It's pretty quick to do. Push your LCD open as far as it goes (without forcing it), get a flat head screwdriver or a plastic tool to pry up one side of the media bar/audio cover and simply pry it off. Then replace it with the new cover/inverter.


----------



## junior43

If I am still incorrect, please clarify. You state that you have replaced the 6831 with a 7805. You ask for the power button, media bar and "board" (I am assuming you are talking about the inverter board). Then you say the items linked are incorrect, restating that you can't find the location for your 6831 power ribbon connection to the mobo.

There is no standby button (as you correctly noted previously) on the 7805u and later models. Here's a diagram of the three boards involved in turning the laptop on with the green areas showing the ribbons between which.


I believe what I gave you is entirely correct and would correct your conundrum.


----------



## junior43

p-6831FX Inverter
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Gateway-P-170-P-6831FX-Multimedia-Button-Board-48-4V605-011-/290675595416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ad9d9898

p-7805u FX Inverter
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gateway-P-78-Media-LED-Board-w-Cable-48-4I204-01M-/380602612639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589daefb9f

My apologies for the first posted inverter. This later should be the exact item needed.


----------



## everroarr

one guaranteed place to find parts for nearly any gateway product including all FX series is www.skyline-eng.com they are great for stock parts chassis and everything else. plus they list every part number for the parts so you can google the part numbers to see if you can find them cheaper.


----------



## DimentoGraven

Anyone happen to have run across a BACK LIT keyboard replacement for this laptop?

I'd practically give my left family jewel for one...


----------



## everroarr

woo just finished my up grades to my p-7805 FX

now have intel t9900, 8gb 1866mghz ram

yes the ram registers in the system all 8gb of it. everything i have read said its not upgrade-able past 4gb but i have just found different.

also does anyone know of any way to upgrade the video card or at least the ram associated with it.


----------



## junior43

As far as my understanding is (and I may be off base here) it IS possible but the possibilities are extremely limited and extremely difficult. It involves a reflow/reball process and the new GPU MUST have particular requirements met. The MoBo must be able to support the GPU such as FSB, Wattage requirements, voltage, etc and the ball pattern must match. Lastly, I do not think you can swap out the VC for a different one UNLESS there originally was an option for a different card. For example, the 7811 had a 512mb and 1gb option. Theoretically, you could replace the 512 for the 1gb option card. However, it's pretty expensive and difficult to do this. Even that, it's not guaranteed to work and the possibility of a slight upgrade is, imo, not worth it.


----------



## junior43

Here's an example of what you're looking at here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3lgLYj7YC4


----------



## junior43

There is also a second option, you could do an eGPU. I don't think it is of much use however. The bus speed is limited (you don't get the full PCIe bandwidth) and the kits are kind of expensive. Requires a pci-e controller card, a modified media card, external standard desktop psu, video card... Roughly about $300 for a kit (which includes all components plus a nifty little enclosure), excluding the VC. You can also pick up the controller card and media card for about $40 plus tax and shipping if you have parts laying around and don't care about it looking pretty.


----------



## everroarr

yeah i ain't about to mess with all that and I don'e really care for EGPUs.


----------



## Dankebudz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junior43*
> 
> p-6831FX Inverter
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Gateway-P-170-P-6831FX-Multimedia-Button-Board-48-4V605-011-/290675595416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ad9d9898
> 
> p-7805u FX Inverter
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gateway-P-78-Media-LED-Board-w-Cable-48-4I204-01M-/380602612639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589daefb9f
> 
> My apologies for the first posted inverter. This later should be the exact item needed.


THANK YOU! That's what I needed


----------



## junior43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimentoGraven*
> 
> Anyone happen to have run across a BACK LIT keyboard replacement for this laptop?
> 
> I'd practically give my left family jewel for one...


As far as I have seen, there are no backlit keyboards available. However, you can run down to your local electronic parts store and pick up some ribbon LEDs and mod it. It won't be a true backlit but it can be modded to at least provide some light. There are some things you can do to try and limit your cost. Here's another option:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus/633223-tutorial-how-install-led-backlit-keyboard-asus-u36.html


----------



## ride1226

Getting a p7805u from my buddy this week. Was looking for a laptop to get back into Linux with since I have a gaming rig already. He's letting me have it for 300, that seems to be about what they go for. Its all stock.

I plan to pick up some more ram, which all older threads say is maxed at 4gb, but I see some say I can put in 8gb. I'm pretty sure 8gb will work, just not totally sure which kit to grab. Any recommendations?

I also plan on getting a SSD to speed things up. Going to put win7 on the ssd with a few games, and Ubuntu on the stock HDD for a dual boot setup. I'll probably get the exact same SSD that's in my gaming rig so if I decide I don't need the laptop it'll get moved to my gaming rig for raid setup.

Last but not least is a processor. I'm looking at the T9900 on eBay which can be had for 99$ quite readily. This should be plug and play correct?

At the end of the day its a 650$ laptop and I want to be sure i can't just go buy something newer and better for that price. Thanks all.


----------



## DimentoGraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> ...
> 
> Last but not least is a processor. I'm looking at the T9900 on eBay which can be had for 99$ quite readily. This should be plug and play correct?
> 
> ...


I upgraded my to the T9900, it's hotter, so I recommend investing in a Logitech Speaker Lapdesk.

It's cushioned, it's got a fan, and it's got speakers that sound great.


----------



## ride1226

If I ever did game with it on my lap I would. Chances are it'll have good flow on a desk most of the time. Is it possible to under volt it to run cooler? How about the other things? Thanks!


----------



## junior43

Get a T9600 for about 40 bucks. It runs a lot cooler and you will not notice much of a difference between that and the other


----------



## ride1226

Is that a worthwhile upgrade over the stock processor? Definitely saves quite a bit of money! Thanks for that suggestion! The cooler running is definitely a nice perk though.

How about the ram?


----------



## junior43

Sorry, I misspoke. For some reason I was thinking the T99 was 45w but is in fact 35w so the heat difference is nil.


----------



## ride1226

Oic. So t9900 is still the best option.

Intel 540 cherryville 240gb ssd will be my main drive. That's what's in my desktop and I have loved it so far.

Just need to figure out best ram option. Saw someone is running 8gb 1866? Is it actually running at the correct speeds? I'd be interested in that kit for sure.


----------



## junior43

Definitely worth upgrading the stock processor. I upgraded my 7811 to a T9600 E0 for only 35 bucks. When you upgrade the processor, be careful not to rip the thermal pad on the NB. I THINK the thickness is .50mm but not certain. My processor upgrade from a 2.26/3m L2c/25w processor to the 2.8/6m L2c/35w processor is certainly noticeable.

The x9100 is probably your best bet. It's about the same price as a T99 and dissipates the same power/heat at the same clock as the T99. If you see an SLGE7, pull the trigger because that's an E0 stepping model. The SLB48 is the most common and still a decent chip though. You can find the SLB48s on Ebay for about 120-140.

While you have the laptop open, I suggest going ahead and replacing the old fans with brand new ones and giving it a good dusting. You can also find a SATA BDROM drive on Ebay and swap that out too. Replacing the face plate is easy. Also put some fresh ICD7 on the GPU and CPU.

I don't think their ram is running at that speed unless they've done some serious overclocking and hardware modding.

The other aspect of this is cost effectiveness. If you buy the laptop for $350 and throw $400 into it, you're basically spending $750. You can get a decent laptop for that price. The other spectrum of that is these FX laptops have a native resolution of 1920x1200 which is beast. The HDMI out is pretty good too, full 1080p. They also last quite long. I have had my laptop for five years and have yet to have a hardware issue (other than GPU fan going out).

Cheers


----------



## ride1226

Thanks. Yea I'm getting the laptop for 300 if I decide to go for it. I have seen the x9100 around 120, ram probably another 50, then whichever ssd I decide on. 470 total with no SSD. I could cheapen it up a bit with a 120 ssd because I won't be using that much space on win7 other than a few games loaded on. I could cheapen things up even more with a t9600 rather than x9100 but I'd like the extra bit of power. For 5-600 dollars am I going to find a better laptop?


----------



## junior43

Bang for your buck - No.

http://microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?N=4294967288+43+4294959345+4294961456&cat=0005%3C%3E%3C%3EWindows-7-Home-Premium-64-bit-%3a-802.11n-%3a-%24500-to-%24750-%3a-Laptops%2fNotebooks-%3a-Laptops%2c-Netbooks-%3a-Computers-%3a-Micro-Center

A lot of laptops now come with W8 which is a steaming pile of regurgitated Win ME. Win8 is also a pain in the you-know-what to remove and involves some tinkering with bios settings on computers preloaded with it.

You could just pick up one of these:
http://microcenter.com/product/408409/ENVY_dv7-7243cl_173_Laptop_Computer_Refurbished_-_Midnight_Black

Then again you will have to deal with a 5400rpm drive, integrated video and your 3D marks aren't up to snuff with the older chip:
http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-9800M-GTS.9918.0.html


----------



## ride1226

The EO stepping x9100s are over 200 so gonna pass there. Is there an advantage of paying 20-30 extra for the x9100 over the t9900? The x9100 can be over clocked via software correct? If so that's worth it to me unless the motherboard only support up to a certain speed.

I refuse to run win8. Its just not gonna happen haha. I skip every other windows release it seems.

Which ram kit should I be looking at? Gskill seems like a solid bet but what's the max speed before I'm wasting money.

I don't think the laptops in the 4-500 range are going to be as good as this will be with a few upgrades. Seems like it will be a solid machine with the 9800 and 3.09ghz, 8gb ram, and a possible ssd.


----------



## ride1226

That last link is a pretty solid rig. Will hit 700 after taxes, but no dedicated graphics. I'm thinking the 9800gts is a bit better than hd4000 integrated. Have to look into that a bit though. It'll end up a solid 1-200 more than upgrading this though and that's before putting an ssd in the HP.

From what I have read the 8900 gts is leaps in front of the hd4000 integrated graphics.


----------



## junior43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> The EO stepping x9100s are over 200 so gonna pass there. Is there an advantage of paying 20-30 extra for the x9100 over the t9900? The x9100 can be over clocked via software correct? If so that's worth it to me unless the motherboard only support up to a certain speed.
> 
> I refuse to run win8. Its just not gonna happen haha. I skip every other windows release it seems.
> 
> Which ram kit should I be looking at? Gskill seems like a solid bet but what's the max speed before I'm wasting money.
> 
> I don't think the laptops in the 4-500 range are going to be as good as this will be with a few upgrades. Seems like it will be a solid machine with the 9800 and 3.09ghz, 8gb ram, and a possible ssd.


The x9100 has better benchmarks and can be overclocked using throttlestop whereas the T9900 is multiplier dependent. The E0 (E zero) is an unlocked engineering sample which runs cooler than the other versions of the CPU and has greater potential.

Gskill is a great brand. The FSB of your MB (1066) is the quickest it will run so don't waste money on anything higher.


----------



## junior43

I suggest Newegg if you don't use them already..


----------



## ride1226

http://www.Newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-294

1066 gskill 2x4gb kit. That work?


----------



## everroarr

oops


----------



## everroarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Getting a p7805u from my buddy this week. Was looking for a laptop to get back into Linux with since I have a gaming rig already. He's letting me have it for 300, that seems to be about what they go for. Its all stock.
> 
> I plan to pick up some more ram, which all older threads say is maxed at 4gb, but I see some say I can put in 8gb. I'm pretty sure 8gb will work, just not totally sure which kit to grab. Any recommendations?
> 
> I also plan on getting a SSD to speed things up. Going to put win7 on the ssd with a few games, and Ubuntu on the stock HDD for a dual boot setup. I'll probably get the exact same SSD that's in my gaming rig so if I decide I don't need the laptop it'll get moved to my gaming rig for raid setup.
> 
> Last but not least is a processor. I'm looking at the T9900 on eBay which can be had for 99$ quite readily. This should be plug and play correct?
> 
> At the end of the day its a 650$ laptop and I want to be sure i can't just go buy something newer and better for that price. Thanks all.


yes the T9900 is plug and play a quick swap throuch the large access panel on back and your good to go.

it does run a good bit hotter so i purchased a cooler master notepal x3 along with it for $30

definitely upgrade to win 7 *DO NOT UPGRADE TO WIN 8* WIN 8 IS FOR TABLETS NOT COMPUTERS

as for ram i used corsair vengeance 2x4gb 1866 mghz kit from amazon for $56

but double check because some are maxed at 4gb. if it is p-7805 or newer you're definitely good once you upgrade to win 7


----------



## everroarr

question does ne1 have a good set of speeds for overclocking the nvidia gforce 9800m gts video card in my p-7805u


----------



## everroarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junior43*
> 
> Sorry, I misspoke. For some reason I was thinking the T99 was 45w but is in fact 35w so the heat difference is nil.


there could be a heat difference cause the T8600 that was in my p-7805 was only a 25w CPU and the T9900 is a 35w CPU


----------



## everroarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimentoGraven*
> 
> Anyone happen to have run across a BACK LIT keyboard replacement for this laptop?
> 
> I'd practically give my left family jewel for one...


any one have any luck with this one not so interested in it myself but i have not seen a post with his answer


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everroarr*
> 
> yes the T9900 is plug and play a quick swap throuch the large access panel on back and your good to go.
> 
> it does run a good bit hotter so i purchased a cooler master notepal x3 along with it for $30
> 
> definitely upgrade to win 7 *DO NOT UPGRADE TO WIN 8* WIN 8 IS FOR TABLETS NOT COMPUTERS
> 
> as for ram i used corsair vengeance 2x4gb 1866 mghz kit from amazon for $56
> 
> but double check because some are maxed at 4gb. if it is p-7805 or newer you're definitely good once you upgrade to win 7


It will be getting win7 not win8. The 1866 is capped out and not running at full speed correct? 1066 is all it can handle? Its a p7805u so that should handle 8gb correct? Thanks for the help.


----------



## junior43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everroarr*
> 
> there could be a heat difference cause the T8600 that was in my p-7805 was only a 25w CPU and the T9900 is a 35w CPU


There is a difference in heat between the 25w and 35w processors, however, in context I was comparing the T99 to the T96. Both are 35w but for some reason I was thinking the T99 was a 45w


----------



## junior43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> It will be getting win7 not win8. The 1866 is capped out and not running at full speed correct? 1066 is all it can handle? Its a p7805u so that should handle 8gb correct? Thanks for the help.


Correct on both accounts. Your ram will clock itself down to your bus speed so anything you spend extra after 1066 is a waste. The ram you linked is perfect.


----------



## junior43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everroarr*
> 
> any one have any luck with this one not so interested in it myself but i have not seen a post with his answer


I responded a couple pages back, post #2217. There are no back lit keyboards and it is not directly supported by the MB, however, almost anything can be accomplished through modding. The link provided on my post is probably your best bet.


----------



## ride1226

I picked up a 8gb kit of corsair 1066 ram and my laptop just won't boot with it. Tried one stick, tried moving them to different slots. No go. Here's the model number. What did I do wrong?

Cmsa8gx3m2a1066c7

Hopefully the store takes it back or exchanges for me considering the package had to be cut to open and that's what their employee sold me. I pointed out it was Mac ram and he told me it would work just fine in my laptop.


----------



## everroarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> I picked up a 8gb kit of corsair 1066 ram and my laptop just won't boot with it. Tried one stick, tried moving them to different slots. No go. Here's the model number. What did I do wrong?
> 
> Cmsa8gx3m2a1066c7
> 
> Hopefully the store takes it back or exchanges for me considering the package had to be cut to open and that's what their employee sold me. I pointed out it was Mac ram and he told me it would work just fine in my laptop.


the prob is that it is mac ram its not compatible with windows computers... at least not always... i know sometimes windows ram can be used in macs but i'm not sure how well it works the other way (mac ram in windows comp)


----------



## everroarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> It will be getting win7 not win8. The 1866 is capped out and not running at full speed correct? 1066 is all it can handle? Its a p7805u so that should handle 8gb correct? Thanks for the help.


yes it is capped out and running at 1066 but all 8gb are functioning properly, and yes mine is also a p-7805u there for yours should also be compatible with 8gb ram.


----------



## ride1226

Wonder why the guy told me it would work. That's pretty annoying.


----------



## everroarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Wonder why the guy told me it would work. That's pretty annoying.


as i said i know sometimes windows ram will work in macs but not always and i'm not sure if it is the same the other way... i do however want to say that mac ram is not compatible.

but evidently the sales person was an idiot... i just purchased my ram off amazon it was about $15 cheaper than i could find in stores and i could get exactly that i wanted without some sales person trying to sell me on something else.


----------



## ride1226

Yea this store price matches everything and I was there for my solid state drive so figured I'd grab the ram as well. I'll be returning it.


----------



## ride1226

Well, exchanged my ram for something different. Patriot 4gb 1333 pc3-10600 x2 sticks. Model number: psd34g133381s

Tried different configs, different slots, one at a time, no boot at all. Do I have a bum laptop that only takes 4gb? Pretty lame. Its a p-7805u model number ms2252. Everything here said it can take 8gbs. Not a happy camper.


----------



## everroarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Well, exchanged my ram for something different. Patriot 4gb 1333 pc3-10600 x2 sticks. Model number: psd34g133381s
> 
> Tried different configs, different slots, one at a time, no boot at all. Do I have a bum laptop that only takes 4gb? Pretty lame. Its a p-7805u model number ms2252. Everything here said it can take 8gbs. Not a happy camper.


sorry to here that, i'm on the same platform as you and mine works but then again there is like 20 possible mother boards if you count the 7811 motherboards which are interchangable. 9 without them.

you could also try the higher speed it may clock down but it might work... then again nothing else seems to be working for you...

best of luck


----------



## junior43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Well, exchanged my ram for something different. Patriot 4gb 1333 pc3-10600 x2 sticks. Model number: psd34g133381s
> 
> Tried different configs, different slots, one at a time, no boot at all. Do I have a bum laptop that only takes 4gb? Pretty lame. Its a p-7805u model number ms2252. Everything here said it can take 8gbs. Not a happy camper.


The issue is likely because you got 1333 ram instead of 1066. Your laptop is multiplier locked so your 1333 is not registering. Your laptop will underclock the ram, however, if it clocks too low it will not boot. Having said such, there ARE certain kits that operate under 1333 OR 1066 because the ram itself is hardwired to do so. My suggestion is you take the 1333 back and pick up some 1066.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_divider


----------



## everroarr

does anyone have a suggestion for a bluray burner to install


----------



## junior43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everroarr*
> 
> does anyone have a suggestion for a bluray burner to install


Take your pick so long as it is a slim SATA. You may also want to stick with a tray drive instead of slot, that way you can swap the faceplate.

Keep in mind that really anything above 6x playback is a waste and even at that, between 4x and 6x playback you won't see much of a difference. Data transfer rate for a Blu-ray disc is limited by the RPM capabilities of the drive itself and the bus speed of the SATA connection. So if you have a read rate of 6x and your drive is only able to transfer 3x respectively, you have a 108mb buffer. Sata uncoded transfer rate is 150mb, SATA II is 300 and so on. 1x Blu-Ray speed is 36mb. The slot on your MB for the media drive IS a SATA 1 bus. Your data transfer cap is 150mb for uncoded data.

Hope this helps.


----------



## junior43

Also, they don't come with software so.... you'll have to find a program with Blu-ray codecs and playback.


----------



## everroarr

ok i'll keep that in mind thank you as far as the codecs i use vlc so i should be good


----------



## junior43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everroarr*
> 
> ok i'll keep that in mind thank you as far as the codecs i use vlc so i should be good


No problem. I use it as well, had to download libbluray in order for it to work though.

Cheers.


----------



## everroarr

hmmmmm dead for the past couple days


----------



## OleGreyGhost

Hi,

First, I want to thank shifty22123 and all the posters for the great info about the p-7805u FX series laptop.

Especially the dis-assembly guide. The detailed instructions & photos were fantastic.









I was concerned because HD temps were hovering @ 45C & the MB temps @ 52C running @ idle after 2 hours with room temp @ 70F. Under load the primary HD would reach 53C, too close to max for piece of mind. This lappy is stock.

I just completed the first tear down & re-assembly of the laptop. The interior was fairly clean, which I found quite surprising for a 5 yr. old machine.

The heatsink vanes were another story. Even though I blew them out a week ago, both were partially clogged ( 1/4 on the CPU & 1/3 on the GPU) with large dust bunnies in the corners. Now everything is spotless.

CPU & HD's are now 10 degrees cooler, MB is 5 degrees cooler, GPU only runs 2 degrees cooler, all at idle. The fan cycles less frequently. Ambient air temp is 70 to 74F.

These are the idle temps after 2 hours: under load using Arma2:

GPU = 47C GPU = 64C
HD1 = 40C HD1 = 42C
HD2 = 36C HD2 = 38C
MB1 = 39C MB1 = 58C
MB2 = 39C MB2 = 58C
Core0 = 32C Core0 = 47C
Core1 = 32C Core1 = 47C

I have a couple of questions about observations during the dis-assembly & about the MB temps.

When I took off the CPU heatsink, I noticed on the northbridge chip that there wasn't any thermal paste. Just a spongy square piece of material. I suppose this is the TIM pad referred to in the guide. It wasn't damaged during the dis-assembly.

The center of the material had a *squarish depression* in it. Is this normal?

This would appear to be counter-productive to proper heat dissipation.

As to the MB temps, what is normal & what is max? I could not find any info about them.

Also where are the sensors located in the MB?

Thanks for all your assistance...


----------



## el touristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> http://www.Newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-294
> 
> 1066 gskill 2x4gb kit. That work?


I have been using that exact kit for a couple of years in my p-7811 fx.

RE: x9100 overclock : can someone tell me...can you OC this chip using throttlestop and nothing else?
no hardware mods? (I really don't want to do get into that). I read quite a bit about quad but seems are real no go
without a new MB and tons of work/research. So I guess Im in the T9900 vs X9100 state...seems for a few more bucks X9100
is better, but only if its a software only thing and throttlestop works reliably and without attention or interference etc.
also...X9100 - is a different HS stronly suggested? if so, what?
Thanks!


----------



## junior43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OleGreyGhost*
> 
> Hi,
> ...
> 
> The center of the material had a *squarish depression* in it. Is this normal?
> 
> ...
> 
> As to the MB temps, what is normal & what is max? I could not find any info about them.
> 
> Also where are the sensors located in the MB?
> 
> Thanks for all your assistance...


1) Normal. The depression is caused by the pressure between the NB and heat sink. Like pushing down on playdoh.
2) No idea but your temps look slighly high to me. What TIM did you use on the CPU and GPU? You can drop some ICD7 and change your fan settings in your BIOS to drop temps more.
3) No idea


----------



## junior43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el touristo*
> 
> ...can you OC this chip using throttlestop and nothing else?
> no hardware mods?
> ...
> also...X9100 - is a different HS stronly suggested? if so, what?
> Thanks!


1) Not without HW mod. Multiplier is locked
2) IMO, not worth it. I picked up a T96 and I'm very happy with it. Unless you overclock, I can't see any advantage of paying the extra cash for either of those chips. The difference between the T96 and T99 is nominal


----------



## OleGreyGhost

Junior,

Thanks for the info about the TIM pad. I didn't want to mess with it, considering what I read in the prior posts.

The TIM I used was Antec Formula 5 silver thermal compound. A small drop that is applied to the center of the chip and allowed to cure for 15 minutes to improve consistency before re-attaching HS.

I will get some ICD7 and try that.

I was under the impression the Bios was locked, but will definitedly check it out. I had tried Speedfan to control the fans, but that was not very successfull.

Thank you for your kind assistance...


----------



## el touristo

...can you OC this chip using throttlestop and nothing else?
no hardware mods?
...
1) Not without HW mod. Multiplier is locked

Thanks Junior...So the 'windows unlock for exterme' that got put into Throttlestop
quite a while ago...that only helps if the MB is unlocked? anyone got a link to the HW mod?
I'm probably against it, and will look for a T9600, 9800 or 9900. But Im curious about the mod.


----------



## junior43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el touristo*
> 
> ...can you OC this chip using throttlestop and nothing else?
> no hardware mods?
> ...
> 1) Not without HW mod. Multiplier is locked
> 
> Thanks Junior...So the 'windows unlock for exterme' that got put into Throttlestop
> quite a while ago...that only helps if the MB is unlocked? anyone got a link to the HW mod?
> I'm probably against it, and will look for a T9600, 9800 or 9900. But Im curious about the mod.


Requires PLL mod - huge pain in the a$$.
http://forum.notebookreview.com/hardware-components-aftermarket-upgrades/393027-pll-pinmod-overclocking-methods-examples-43.html

Here's a comprehensive guide to Throttlestop
http://forum.notebookreview.com/hardware-components-aftermarket-upgrades/531329-throttlestop-guide.html


----------



## el touristo

thanks I read through much of that...but the areas I read were people using
P8400.
Is the PLL pinmod needed to overclock an extreme cpu like the x9100?
I'm thinking the answer is yes, but just wanted to be very clear.
Total novice on these kinds of mods. I wanted to venture an ignorant guess:
Unmodded, maybe using x9100 and TS would let you change the multiplier? - Just not the FSB (which is what the mod does?)
Thanks!
this stuff is hard enough when you have a good aftermarket MB in a desktop with all the settings right
in the BIOS lol.


----------



## Clarkalel

Can anyone direct me to the steps on re-assigning the media hot-key? . thanks all i see is just some quote.


----------



## everroarr

woooooo new SSD as well as keyboard mouse (pad as well) and headset.

razer tiamat 2.2 headset

razer blkwidow 2013 ultimate elite keyboard

razer naga molten edition mouse

razer vespula mousemat


----------



## everroarr

oops double post


----------



## everroarr

hmmmmm about the only thing left is the stock display ne1 know what would be a compatible LED display to upgrade to.


----------



## masterwong

yeah like a 3d and or touchscreen, that would be real good.


----------



## masterwong

bump,


----------



## Imglidinhere

This laptop line doesn't support any kind of touchscreen technology. Too old.


----------



## masterwong

Drivers won't be recognized ? How about a makeshift usb add on ?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Waste of effort and time. The machine line is over six years old. Not to sound mean, but from a realistic view, the laptop has served its purpose.


----------



## masterwong

Thought it would be fun like tricking out a 1950's car with air conditioning ,mp3 player and tinted windows and such.


----------



## Imglidinhere

That's a good point...

You could look into it more but I'm not sure if you'll find anything. Your best bet might be to get an external display and use that. But that's just me.


----------



## masterwong

So I guess I can find something and external is NOT the way to go.While I am at it maybe I could get a 12.1 megapixel camera of the same size...................to replace the 1.3 megapixel or have some multi camera arrangement.

Not to mention custom design and paint jobs, on the outside.

How about more than 8 gb of ram , or soldering a better nvidia chip , unlocked bios with overclock options, or even pin modding and overclocking the cpu.

or mod it into a tablet monitor along with the 3d and touch screen or have two screen like one when the lid is close the one outside comes on.Make it swivel and all.

Bump.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Soldering on another Nvidia chip? That's all done via machine. No human could replicate that in any practical way. As for the RAM, you could try it, but I wouldn't hope for much. The motherboard wasn't designed with supporting that much RAM in mind. It's worth a shot at least.

As for overclocking, you can always use SetFSB and I know that works pretty well.







The rest is up to you. Shock and Awe is the idea. Remember that.


----------



## masterwong

I meant replacing the 8800 gts with a 9800 gts or higher and fiddling around with the gfx bios if necessary. They do it with professional soldering tools if they are fixing and they put an exact replacement. I think the ram hasn't been made yet but what is the max supported by the windows 7 OS ? FSB and getting an unlocked chip so you can softmod in the OS. I even thought about hardware external gauges for temperature and such. Throw me your own idea. Water cooling don't see the internal space unless a whole new bottom half is made.

Just read some of the posts above concerning the gpu I guess great minds thinks alike.

bump.

Anyone??


----------



## junior43

As for replacing the webcam, you're going to have a tough time finding something that not only matches the view hole, but mounting as well. You'd have to find a camera with the EXACT size as the original then manufacture a custom bracket for it, making sure the total depth doesn't cause the lid to bulge and keep you from closing the laptop. As for the LED - it might be possible to find an inverter and jerryrig it to work but the display that originally came with it is pretty good and the cost/benefit ratio is pretty sad.

As for ram, you won't get more than 8gb because the board is hardwired to only accept that amount. Hardmod is impossible here as it would require changing lanes and the way the board receives/sends information. The MCM (memory control module) is soldered onto the board, directly into the memory lanes, upgrading the MCM would require adding lanes. Fidling with the OS or Bios will not give you any more capabilities than what the MCM allows.

With respect to the GPU - THEORETICALLY you can do a reflow in your oven which is not only EXTREMELY difficult but it can also damage your board considerably. The other option is directional reflow with a reflow rig. You would also have to reball. Even at that, you may ONLY be able to upgrade to a GPU that was originally offered with your board. The size, lanes, spd and other things must match. Even at that, it's not guaranteed the mod will work.

Overclocking requires a PLL mod - this means soldering two pins together and creating leads from two other pins; soldering them somewhere else on the board. A simple pin mod on the CPU will not work. SetFSB by itself won't work either because the FX is TME locked (timelocked). Having said such, after the modding, you might want to do some more modding to increase cooling. The laptop NB is cooled stock, however the SB is not and you will probably want to take care of that - it may require custom brackets, holes, case opening, etc.

As for temps, you might be able to use the spacing between the MB and the lower casing to stuff a TRM (temperature read module) with leads into a small LCD - cut a hole in the palm rest and install your readout. Other than that, you can get software to give you a nice "always on top" readout. Temps are hardcoded into the chips so the bios can read it in the event of critical shutdown.

Hope this clears a few things up and answers your questions.


----------



## bamahaok

i think so,The raid is Intel Matrix raid which is a hardware rad with both Raid 0 and 1 .thank you


----------



## colwaximi

I just read about it on another forum where a crucial rep made the comment about the bios update


----------



## colwaximi

I just read about it on another forum where a crucial rep made the comment about the bios update


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterwong*
> 
> I meant replacing the 8800 gts with a 9800 gts or higher and fiddling around with the gfx bios if necessary. They do it with professional soldering tools if they are fixing and they put an exact replacement. I think the ram hasn't been made yet but what is the max supported by the windows 7 OS ? FSB and getting an unlocked chip so you can softmod in the OS. I even thought about hardware external gauges for temperature and such. Throw me your own idea. Water cooling don't see the internal space unless a whole new bottom half is made.
> 
> Just read some of the posts above concerning the gpu I guess great minds thinks alike.
> 
> bump.
> 
> Anyone??


The GPU of these machines happens to be physically replaceable. It uses the MXM 2.1 slot. So you can very well install a newer GPU if it uses the same slot. The 9800M GTS uses this slot.

The problem is finding one for cheap... most sellers will try to take whatever they can get and the prices don't depreciate like desktop parts do, there are still people who will try to sell you those parts for NEW day-of-release prices. So be wary. $100 is all I would spend.


----------



## laptopcentral

Ok first off Imglidinhere. The gpu on these machines is not MXM lol.... The mother board has a dedicated onboard GPU, let me restate this, it does not have a mxm slot, do you even own one of these machines...
2nd of ALL, The x9100 Will overclock just fine using throttlestop, without the hardware mod, it has an unlocked multiplier.

To answer earlier post, u cant upgrade the 8800gts GPU chipset to a 9800gts, its a different size. But HOWEVER, you can upgrade it to the 9800gt, which is the same size and a better GPU. Someone already installed a gtx 260 chipset and it worked fine, but it ran to hot, so the highest u can go is the 9800gt which runs cooler.
You want the 9800 gt chipset BGA CHIP G92-270-B1 The video ram is on the motherboard so all u need is the bga chip, have a reballer install it proffesionally. Its 40 bucks on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/nVidia-G92-270-B1-A2-A1-9800GT-Graphics-GPU-BGA-IC-Chipset-/140763228629?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c62469d5


----------



## laptopcentral

Oh and also. the 3.0ghz t9900 is around a 100 bucks, you can get the mac version for under 40 bucks, same exact thing, but u have to undervolt it get it to run cooler on throttle stop. The cpu is called a e8435. You can also get the t9800 which is the e8335 at 2.9ghz. Other wise get a t9600 2.8ghz which sales for 30 bucks or lower.


----------



## masterwong

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## junior43

@laptopcentral: Agree to disagree. My T96 is also an unlocked chip and throttlestop does not work, I've tried.

Cheers.


----------



## laptopcentral

no problem mastawong.

oh and junior ya noob! lol no no hard feelings im just talking a lil smack. Dude, only the extreme core 2 duo's have unlocked multiplier man, how long you been trying to raise the multiplier muahah. you can underclock a locked cpu multiplier, lowering the multiplier but you can never raise it over the locked highest multiplier.
If you want to overclock on your gateway fx cpu by multiplier, your only option is the x9100, even if you got the t9900 you couldnt raise the multiplier, thats the only difference between those two chips, the x9100 has unlocked multiplier. There is a way to overclock the gateway fx with default cpu, by raising your FSB! i think they use setfsb or something or another, you could easily raise your 2.8ghz cpu to 3.0ghz,while raising your ram and ht and fsb mhz all at the same time. If it ran to hot at 3.0ghz you could lower the multiplier down to 2.8ghz while still having the overclock on the fsb.
X9100 and t9900 both go for 100 to 120 bucks on ebay. Its alot better idea to just get a e8435 for around 40 bucks, and just undervolt it. e8435 actually has Better performance than the stock x9100 and t9900 (BECAUSE it is missing all the power saving features, all the crap you usually disable anyways when overclocking or enabling performance mode instead of balanced in windows control panel.

Some exceptions and boost come with using quad core 2 cpus on the gateway fx's that can support them, the fx 7808 and fx 79xx's series's. The basic quad core that comes stock most of the time them is the Q9000 at 2.0ghz. In throttle stop you can simply uncheck disable turbo to immediately boost it to 2.2ghz lol but yes it does have a locked multiplier(cpu sales for cheap too under 50 bucks pritty sure). The q9200 overclocks with unlocked multiplier not being a extreme edition which is cool. Then the qx9300 overclocks with unlocked multiplier being a Extreme edition.(both of these run over 100 bucks)

When using throttlestop, trying to uncheck disable turbo option on core 2 t9600 doesnt work, and if i remember right it wont work on the e8435 either. I bet it would on the x9100 tho giving it a 200mhz boost right away.

These laptops are still wicked, a friend of mine went out and bought a brand new 600$ laptop that cant even begin to play tribes ascend, bioshock infinte, assassins creed 3 ect... My friggin old hd 4670 overclocked can run tribes ascend on high at 1366x768 res. I use that game as reference because it is the most demanding dx9 game there is. I upgraded from the stock 8400 cpu on a fx 7805 to a t9600, and it made tribes ascend alot more smoother in a online match full server. Gateway fx 9800gts gpu plays tribes ascend better than my desktop hd 4670.

All the games that rank below tribes ascend are any games that are offered on ps3 or xbox 360. Those console games are only direct x 9 and are easily playable on a 9800gts laptop lol. Games im talking about are: Deadpool, Dead Space 3, Mass Effect 3, Assassins Creed 3, Bioshock Infinite to name more than a few. All these games play on high on a gateway fx 78xx series with 9800gts or above, what more can you ask for from older, bada$$ laptop, simply upgrade to a cheap 25$ t9600 and you got one great machine. Most of time your stuck with 1440 res on the fx, which runs these games great, alot easier on the vid card than the 1920 res. the 1920 res is capable of giving smooth gameplay ive tested it, even better if youve overclocked your video card.

The games that make the fx really chug are like tribes ascend as mentioned earlier and Say a game like Skyrim for example. FX runs Skyrim on high, but I had to lower the shadows to medium to get it to smooth out. PC exclusive games show the 9800gts age, games like Hawken and Mechwarrior Online which are DX10 or 11 run medium to low graphics, but are still playable, with the cpu upgrade to t9600 or greater your still geting over 30 fps on these games. Games like that are next gen, ps4 quality.

And remember my friend wasted 600$ bucks on a brand new laptop with some high tech APU that cant even begin to run Tribes Ascend, Assassins Creed 3 or anything else except something like a facebook game, or some 8 year old game like Counterstrike.(FX laptops are older and sale cheap, I fix rebuild and sell the fx 78xx series 9800gts on ebay for 350 to 500, and the gtx 260 fx 79xx's series for 550 to 600.)

The new drivers for the 9800gts and gtx 260 make a huge difference with the performance of this laptop now days, it greatly improved the performance. I used old stock drivers and overclocked. Then I downloaded the Latest drivers from nvidia and tested those, i got the performance i was getting before with old drivers when I was overclocked. The newer drivers gave a great optimization boost.


----------



## junior43

I don't take offense to you talking a little trash. Especially when you're not correct. Check out the multiplier slot on CPU-z. You should REALLY understand something before you go trashing people. Or at least research it.



Quoted Text:
"oh and junior ya noob! lol no no hard feelings im just talking a lil smack. Dude, only the extreme core 2 duo's have unlocked multiplier man, how long you been trying to raise the multiplier muahah. you can underclock a locked cpu multiplier, lowering the multiplier but you can never raise it over the locked highest multiplier.
If you want to overclock on your gateway fx cpu by multiplier, your only option is the x9100, even if you got the t9900 you couldnt raise the multiplier, thats the only difference between those two chips, the x9100 has unlocked multiplier. There is a way to overclock the gateway fx with default cpu, by raising your FSB! i think they use setfsb or something or another, you could easily raise your 2.8ghz cpu to 3.0ghz,while raising your ram and ht and fsb mhz all at the same time. If it ran to hot at 3.0ghz you could lower the multiplier down to 2.8ghz while still having the overclock on the fsb.
X9100 and t9900 both go for 100 to 120 bucks on ebay. Its alot better idea to just get a e8435 for around 40 bucks, and just undervolt it. e8435 actually has Better performance than the stock x9100 and t9900 (BECAUSE it is missing all the power saving features, all the crap you usually disable anyways when overclocking or enabling performance mode instead of balanced in windows control panel."

Reply:
No hard feelings taken. If the multiplier is locked on my T9600, than why is a range shown in the multiplier slot? The multiplier is adjustable.

However, the PLL is time locked. Which means, it limits your ability to change the multiplier or increase the FSB voltage to increase frequency.

Set FSB did not work either. The only option for the FX-7811 is to mod the PLL.

Sorry bro, dig more into your research.

_J

Experience: 20 years computer building, 10 years laptop work, 43 computers built, 27 overclocked. I have my own business.


----------



## laptopcentral

Yes I know you Can LOWER your multiplier, and then raise it back it up, but never over 11, thats where your multiplier is locked. If you had an unlocked multiplier you would see the option for x12, for x13, for x14 and so on, do you get my point? You do not have an unlocked multiplier, the only reason you have right under 3.0ghz from 2.8ghz is because raised your fsb. Who do you think you are trying to spread this disinformation that t9600 has unlocked multiplier lol. Ur cpu isnt extreme edition, you dont have a amd black edition. You have a 25 dollar dual core with a locked multiplier of 11x at 2.8ghz.
Oh and im still not fully convinced that you cant overclock using only software. I heard of a few raising there FSB without the pll mod, but they could have mod unknowningly... It's just ive recently gotten some hp generic desktops to overclock, after testing a bunch of random programs, somethings bound to work on gateway fx. Do alot of generic brand computers use the same locked pll time to counter overclocking? Is the problem you need to face when overclocking a standard gateway or hp desktop in general?

Ive tore down and rebuilt so many of these laptops, listen to MEH

You seem to know and understand the inner workings systems better than I do, but was to quick to judge certain cpu stats. I dont even think your able to even access your multiplier in bios, so being actually able to access your cpu multiplier on gateway fx is skill. And then seeing that you can change the mulitplier, i think you can even raise from 10.5 default to 11.0 (or was is 11.0 by default) Anways if you raised it, that means you just turned off power saving features and put it in performance mode. But yeah, it has unlocked multiplier in the sense that you can change it to whatever you want as long as its under 11x, but when they say unlocked multiplier that means opening it up and being it able to put up to 20x if you wanted


----------



## scurvyjack

So i recently bought a 6831, i also bought a t9900, and for some reason it wont work? any suggestions, im on windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## laptopcentral

Yeah, because that cpu is too good for the 68 series, i think the best you can use in that laptop is the t9500 800mhz cpu


----------



## scurvyjack

yeah, i did some more research and realized the fsb isnt compatible. Im getting an x9000, i know thats compatible.


----------



## DurbanCommando

Diggin' this back out again. finally actually replacing the screen! ha. Good ol' dx10...


----------



## laptopcentral

yeah jack i forgot about that cpu, it is compatible, and its overclockable as well. Highly overpriced though, at least 125$ The t9500 is like 20 bucks, and runs all the latest games. Your 8800gts, for comparasion the 9800gts is siginifcantly better, and with todays games its runs them all decently, the only games 9800gts cant run are crysis 3 and the new need for speed which require DX11 cards only. And yes 9800gts will run Battlefield 4, all be it i was playing on low, it still looked damn good and i was getting like 45 fps. See bf4 can be played in dx9 dx10 or dx11, so my 9800gts was playing it in dx9 or dx10 cause its not a dx11 card.
And the same thing goes for the gtx260 gateway fx, although the gtx 260 is better than the 9800gts, with modern gaming its not going to make a difference, youll still be playing hi quality real pc games at low. Now i havent even talked about the console ports, for some reason alot of games that had first been released on playstation or xbox like Deadpool, Deadspace 3, Mass Effect 3, play on all high settings on the gateway fx 9800gts or gtx260. You guys know why that is right, because the gateway fx video card is alot newer and better than the xbox 360 or the ps3.

But next Gen games for the most part, xbox one and ps4 are gonna run be like the high end real pc games, your gonna start runing them on low, but it still beats any cheap laptop in the cheap 300 to 600$ price range, most of those laptops cant even load any of those games, and if they do its gonnna be laggin, at like 10-20 fps, the majority of laptops just dont have dedicated graphics.


----------



## gdubc

I put a ssd in not too long ago and added a windows 8 upgrade (now 8.1) and now this thing is quite zippy for its age. I got a t9300 the other day I hope to put in tomorrow. Never done a laptop cpu before, any special tips from anyone? Should I use some CLU for tim or will my phobia he grease do?


----------



## laptopcentral

well yeah all you do is take off the back panel and youll see the heatsink, remove the 5 screws and lift off heatsink. Get a flat head and unlock the cpu from its mount and it should pop loose. Then replace with the new cpu, be sure to line it up correctly, hold it down so is flush, it should slide right in, and lock it back into place. Then get a dab of thermal paste on your finger, and put a thin layer on the silver part of the cpu. That other cpu thing that the heatsink was priorly covering at the other side, well just put the puddy stuff back on it that was covering it , dont use thermal paste, you dont wont the heatsink to absorb heat directly from the chipset, because the chipset gets alot hotter than the cpu, and u dont want it heating up the heatsink. You want it to stew more in its own heat


----------



## profcommie

Just got a P7811FX off of a friend of mine. What is the upper limit on RAM I can put in this? Is it just 8GB?
I also intend to install a 1TB Harddrive
Any other suggestions as far as upgrades go?
I am running Windows 7 Professional.


----------



## laptopcentral

Yeah its 8gb limit, ur tb drive will work fine. You need to upgrade the cpu to the t9600 2.8ghz, u can find that cpu on ebay for 30 bucks, and ur good to go


----------



## WARDOZER9

Upgraded my 6860FX to an X9000 I run @ 3.2ghz with 1.125v and it never breaks 75* C under full load. Can go up to 3.4ghz with 1.2v but temps get into mid 80's so I stay at 3.2

I run the 8800M GTS with a mild 650/850 OC and temps never get past mid 60's on that but I also did the GPU shim mods and have thermal pads on the memory modules so they contact the HS for extra heat dispersal.

For storage I upgraded to a 120gb Crucial M500 SSD and 500gb WD Black.

All in all, I play Metro Last Light on mostly low settings @ native res. Skyrim @ native using medium detail with 2x AA and all view range except lighting and specular maxed.

When all is said and done, I'm honestly surprised this thing has help up as well as it is. The only PC I've ever owned where I've been happy with it more than 2 or 3 years but happiness aside, I'm moving onto something smaller and newer this weekend with my refund check.


----------



## 70runner

My first post...a keep alive. Because I still use a vintage 7811FX with the original P8400 and 9800gts. Like many of you, I cycled through laptops continuously every year or 2, but not with this guy. It has been a reliable workhorse for 5yrs+.

Even with the 8400, gaming has been fine until just recently, specifically with Farcry3 bogging down during massive firefights. Running on low settings helps a little. Reading through the last 10 or so pages of this thread (some smart folks in here) suggests I'm overdue for a CPU upgrade, probably to the T9600. Already have 8GB of Crucial CT2 RAM tho Win7 Pro says I'm only using 2.99GB of it (?).

Probably swap out the fans while I'm at it. Any other upgrade suggestions? TIA


----------



## tupamaro16

Well, you need to install the 64 version of Windows 7 (32 bit versions do not recognize more than 4 GB of ram), for your pc to read more than 4 GB of ram (you have 8).

I would not advise financially for you to keep spending money on that lappy that is end of the line.

Maybe build a new VERY cheap pc for around $250-300.. that will be able to do the same if not more, and also have a possible upgrade path!


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *70runner*
> 
> My first post...a keep alive. Because I still use a vintage 7811FX with the original P8400 and 9800gts. Like many of you, I cycled through laptops continuously every year or 2, but not with this guy. It has been a reliable workhorse for 5yrs+.
> 
> Even with the 8400, gaming has been fine until just recently, specifically with Farcry3 bogging down during massive firefights. Running on low settings helps a little. Reading through the last 10 or so pages of this thread (some smart folks in here) suggests I'm overdue for a CPU upgrade, probably to the T9600. Already have 8GB of Crucial CT2 RAM tho Win7 Pro says I'm only using 2.99GB of it (?).
> 
> Probably swap out the fans while I'm at it. Any other upgrade suggestions? TIA


About the best upgrade you can do for these is add an ssd. Next would be the cpu. Neither of these items are very expensive so I think it would be worth the money for sure. I wouldn't worry about anything else though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tupamaro16*
> 
> I would not advise financially for you to keep spending money on that lappy that is end of the line.
> 
> Maybe build a new VERY cheap pc for around $250-300.. that will be able to do the same if not more, and also have a possible upgrade path!


You do not think the cpu is worth upgrading? I think I only paid like $30 for my t9300 upgrade. With the super slow stock cpu I had it seemed like a no brainer to me.


----------



## tupamaro16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> About the best upgrade you can do for these is add an ssd. Next would be the cpu. Neither of these items are very expensive so I think it would be worth the money for sure. I wouldn't worry about anything else though.
> You do not think the cpu is worth upgrading? I think I only paid like $30 for my t9300 upgrade. With the super slow stock cpu I had it seemed like a no brainer to me.


Even though I understand $30 is not much, it begins to add up especially when you are paying to keep something old (4 plus years) as fast as can be.

He can do the same with a desktop (if so desired), and not be limited by Socket or GPU limitations (not upgradeable).

An AMD APU plus FM2 mobo can be close to $100, plus 40 or so in RAM, he can reuse the hdd in his lappie plus lets say 60 bucks in case plus PSU, and he can have an at least 2x faster computer, with more future than the laptop.

Of course, this falls to personal preference, but I would not advise on updating the laptop.

Edit: Yes, an SSD is the most noticeable upgrade for ANY computer that lacks one !


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tupamaro16*
> 
> Even though I understand $30 is not much, it begins to add up especially when you are paying to keep something old (4 plus years) as fast as can be.
> 
> He can do the same with a desktop (if so desired), and not be limited by Socket or GPU limitations (not upgradeable).
> 
> An AMD APU plus FM2 mobo can be close to $100, plus 40 or so in RAM, he can reuse the hdd in his lappie plus lets say 60 bucks in case plus PSU, and he can have an at least 2x faster computer, with more future than the laptop.
> 
> Of course, this falls to personal preference, but I would not advise on updating the laptop.
> 
> Edit: Yes, an SSD is the most noticeable upgrade for ANY computer that lacks one !


The point of a laptop is to be mobile though. Which is usually the main reason anyone gets a laptop.

Also need to keep in mind that for those that paid full price for this machine desire to get as much value for their dollar. So if a 30 dollar upgrade makes their 800+ USD investment worth while then its hard not to.

Its really not just a matter of perspective with this machine, but history of perspective in relation to this machine and what investments have been made. I see plenty of uses with that machine even now, especially if it supports 8GB of RAM. I play with virtual machines a lot personally, though thats completely relative to my own experiences


----------



## 70runner

Appreciate everyone's input. I'm very comfy with this laptop and Win7 Pro. It does everything I need it to do, except for bogging a bit on more recent games. Perhaps the upgrade to the T9600 will improve that. Also plan to disassemble it completely and ICD7 all the CPU/GPU heat sink interfaces, install new fans.

Now that SSD drives are a bit more affordable, plan to research those as well. Recommendations?


----------



## tupamaro16

Give us a budget for the SSD.

And well yes, as stated before matter of preference.. In my case I was an only laptop user until last year, and well I would not go back


----------



## 70runner

I'm using about 200GB of my 500GB #1 disk (2 partitions), so it has to be at least that size. Cost isn't a big factor.


----------



## gdubc

The new Crucial 550 series looks promising. Good performance and fair pricing. The new Intel ones are badass also but almost twice the price of the 550.


----------



## 70runner

Just to finish up my 7811 upgrade. Disassembled the whole rig per the sticky from NotebookReview.com. The 2 heatsink grilles were caked with dirt/dust. Both fans worked fine, so I cleaned them up and put em back. Replaced the original T8400 with a new T9600, using Prolimatech PK-3 thermal paste. Also re-pasted the GPU. Only had one glitch. Removing the two connectors from the wireless PCB one of the connectors separated from the board. Fortunately they are plentiful, got a new one on ebay. Also added a Samsung 500GB SSD as primary/OS drive. With the 9600 and SSD, the 7811FX is substantially faster. Used Samsung Data Migration software to clone the old drive to the SSD, worked perfect. Guess I'll hang onto this rig for another 5yrs.


----------



## masterwong

Got two "busted" fxes and a motherboard will fix them up soon.


----------



## lxracer

Hello everyone. I recently stumbled across this post - you guys rock. I bought my FX laptop brand new back in the day. It worked well at first, then started to overheat. It got to point where it pi$$ed me off I put it in the closet and pretty much forgot about it. But because of this post, I successfully tore it down, replaced the thermal paste with ICD7 and was able to play some games again without it overheating. A big THANK YOU to everyone that contributed to this post.

But, I can never leave anything alone. Now that it is working, I wanted to make it faster. I noticed that some folks have X9100 procs in their systems and so I picked up a C2D X9100 SLB48 proc. I'm not interested in overclocking it; I just want to run it at the standard 3.06GHz speed.

My system is the Best Buy specific P-7805u model. If this helps, the official model number on the underside of the case is MS2252 and the serial number is LXW430X013901B0F3C2200. It still has Vista x64, I added 2GB more RAM for a total of 4GB and a second HDD (not for RAID, but a 500GB drive for extra storage). And, I have the latest 9C.23.00 BIOS.

I installed my X9100 this morning and it booted up just fine. Even though it does not mean much, I decided to refresh the Windows Experience. While doing that, the system bluescreened and rebooted. It has been bluescreen boot-looping ever since. I can boot into Safe Mode and Safe Mode with Networking Support, but regular Windows mode will eventually bluescreen.

I went into the BIOS to load factory defaults, but that did not help. I do not see anything else in the BIOS that I could do to potentially help with this problem.

Is there anything else that I needed to do other than replace the proc? I thought all mobile X9100s would work. Some folks prefer the ES-like version for OCing, but I don't plan on doing that.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## jbierling

Anyone still have the 94.31 bios?


----------



## gdubc

^this. I have been looking for it for a while and no success...


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbierling*
> 
> Anyone still have the 94.31 bios?


guess we are out of luck...


----------



## toknenong

hi there.

just checking around for quick upgrades on my ever so reliable laptop.
ive bought this from bestbuy prob 5 years ago, pretty much right before they start selling out/disappearing from stores.

i have never upgraded ever since and just wondering whats the best upgrade that i would not encounter too much errors/necessary configruations on bios.

i mostly use this laptop nowadays for casual Counter Strike/Dota 2 and mostly for editing RAW pictures through Lightroom.

also heard of undervolting.
My laptop gets really hot even with a fan underneath, anyone has an input if this process is actually worth doing based on my laptop use.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Spideyngo

For you risk takers willing to buy the P-79xx series motherboard from China or Hong Kong: AliExpress P-79xx series Incel Core 2 Quad Nvidia 260m GTS boards $100-150 is not bad for the improvements. It supports the Core 2 quads. The Nvidia 260M did not have the heat problems. My dad owns this model.
I have the P-7805u and my graphics would crash due to heat after about 2 hours of gaming in Crysis back in the day.I upgraded my P-78xx series to 8GB of RAM and just bought a 256GB solid state.
By the way, I run Hackintosh Maverick on my 2nd hard drive. This laptop makes an excellent Macbook Pro.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spideyngo*
> 
> For you risk takers willing to buy the P-79xx series motherboard from China or Hong Kong: AliExpress P-79xx series Incel Core 2 Quad Nvidia 260m GTS boards $100-150 is not bad for the improvements. It supports the Core 2 quads. The Nvidia 260M did not have the heat problems. My dad owns this model.
> I have the P-7805u and my graphics would crash due to heat after about 2 hours of gaming in Crysis back in the day.I upgraded my P-78xx series to 8GB of RAM and just bought a 256GB solid state.
> By the way, I run Hackintosh Maverick on my 2nd hard drive. This laptop makes an excellent Macbook Pro.


We're not allowed to talk about the hackintosh. They're illegal. Best keep that to yourself


----------



## Krathoon

Oooooooh. That board is looking really tempting for my p7805u. It is $95 now. Is that essentially the max upgrade right now?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krathoon*
> 
> Oooooooh. That board is looking really tempting for my p7805u. It is $95 now. Is that essentially the max upgrade right now?


The laptop as a whole isn't worth $95 given what its performance limitations are.







That's an upgrade you'd have to justify yourself.

I mean the HD4600 iGPU that Intel uses for its Haswell CPUs happens to be FASTER than the 9800M GTS, so again, this is up to you if this is worth it.


----------



## Clansman

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum though I've been lurking for a long time on this thread. Helped me fix so many issues with the 7811 FX laptop that I am grateful for this community, especially when I found that other solution to the computer crashing while gaming and stuttering. I always thought that would be the end of my laptop but I'm glad it wasn't. Six years now with this computer and still playing the games that I like at a reasonable graphics setting (SCII, D3, HotS, LoL etc).

Anyway, the reason I'm writing now is to ask if you guys know if it is possible and worth upgrading RAM to 16GB. Besides games I need some computing power for running statistics and genetic analysis programs which require a bit of juice. I've seen its possible to upgrade to 8GB and I'm looking at Kingston kits, the 2X 8GB sticks are not much more than the 2X 4GB and I'm wondering if it is worth it.

thanks guys, and thanks for keeping this thread alive!

clans.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clansman*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new to the forum though I've been lurking for a long time on this thread. Helped me fix so many issues with the 7811 FX laptop that I am grateful for this community, especially when I found that other solution to the computer crashing while gaming and stuttering. I always thought that would be the end of my laptop but I'm glad it wasn't. Six years now with this computer and still playing the games that I like at a reasonable graphics setting (SCII, D3, HotS, LoL etc).
> 
> Anyway, the reason I'm writing now is to ask if you guys know if it is possible and worth upgrading RAM to 16GB. Besides games I need some computing power for running statistics and genetic analysis programs which require a bit of juice. I've seen its possible to upgrade to 8GB and I'm looking at Kingston kits, the 2X 8GB sticks are not much more than the 2X 4GB and I'm wondering if it is worth it.
> 
> thanks guys, and thanks for keeping this thread alive!
> 
> clans.


I have the 6860fx, so I'm not positive, but I think your chipset limits you to 8GB total with the 7811, so it wouldn't be used/recognized beyond that.


----------



## Imglidinhere

For a laptop like that? Yeah I would personally buy the RAM at a local computer shop and test it out THERE before finalizing it.

For a laptop like this Qosmio here, I could feasibly pull 16GB of RAM and it's unofficially supported. For a laptop that's THAT old, there's no telling, since RAM modules weren't that dense back then... having 8GB RAM back 6 years ago meant you were a badass.


----------



## gdubc

Yeah, didn't just 4gb sticks start showing up after the release of the 7811?


----------



## jonatbaylor

Anyone know the differences between the 7908u and the 7915u?

From what I can see they both shipped with the same CPU and GPU and same screen. I cannot find a difference.

Also, what was the last (newest) FX laptop released by Gateway? Was it the 7915u? I can find very little on the 7915u.

Did the NV series replace the FX series? From what I can see the NV went the cheap route, with integrated graphics chips.

Here is what I can find. Data is what the laptops shipped with. I am uninterested in the HDD specs

7811 P8400, 2.26GHz 9800 GTS 512mb GDDR3 1920x1080
7805u P8400, 2.26GHz, 9800M GTS 1GB GDDR3 1440x900 wxga+
7808u Q9000 2.0GHz, 9800M GTS 1GB GDDR3, bluetooth 1440x900
7908u P8700 2.53ghz, GTX 260M 1GB GDDR3 1440x900 wxga+
7915u P8700 2.53ghz, GTX 260M 1GB GDDR3 1440x900


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonatbaylor*
> 
> Anyone know the differences between the 7908u and the 7915u?
> 
> From what I can see they both shipped with the same CPU and GPU and same screen. I cannot find a difference.
> 
> Also, what was the last (newest) FX laptop released by Gateway? Was it the 7915u? I can find very little on the 7915u.
> 
> Did the NV series replace the FX series? From what I can see the NV went the cheap route, with integrated graphics chips.
> 
> Here is what I can find. Data is what the laptops shipped with. I am uninterested in the HDD specs
> 
> 7811u P8400, 2.26GHz 9800 GTS 512mb GDDR3 1920x1080
> 7805u P8400, 2.26GHz, 9800M GTS 1GB GDDR3 1440x900 wxga+
> 7808u Q9000 2.0GHz, 9800M GTS 1GB GDDR3, bluetooth 1440x900
> 7908u P8700 2.53ghz, GTX 260M 1GB GDDR3 1440x900 wxga+
> 7915u P8700 2.53ghz, GTX 260M 1GB GDDR3 1440x900


At this point, looking at such ancient hardware is a joke. When you can get a 940M and smoke out every GPU here for pennies on the dollar, why bother going for an even OLDER gaming machine?

It was worthwhile before Maxwell entered the scene, but that was almost three years ago by now.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> At this point, looking at such ancient hardware is a joke. When you can get a 940M and smoke out every GPU here for pennies on the dollar, why bother going for an even OLDER gaming machine?
> 
> It was worthwhile before Maxwell entered the scene, but that was almost three years ago by now.


I'd imagine if you still have these machines then its for sentimental reasons.

It took me years to finally let go of my Dell Mini 9, even though the only use I could manage for it was sometimes taking notes with lubuntu. In fact I had it since release, and the only reason I couldnt keep it was weight restrictions as I move my life into S. Korea.

The same will likely be said for my m4600, ill be keeping it and likely using it until it keels over (y510p is used only for gaming, and newer games at that).

Just my .02


----------



## Clansman

Hello all,

I realize keeping these old machines is definitely for sentimental reasons - I also don't want to spend on a new one for the purposes of skype movies browsing etc. I have a better laptop which I mostly leave at work while this old machine stays at home.
Yesterday I wiped everything and switched to ubuntu. Strangely, yesterday everything worked well, went on skype, video/sound/connection, everything fine.
I had not cleaned the fans in a while so after shutting down, I opened the back, removed the heatsink cleaned the fan and sink and stored the computer away.
Today i try to turn it on, it will load my desktop screen but will shutdown shortly after (as if pulling the cord). Does anyone have any ideas?
I did not change the thermal paste, and to be honest that blutak looking thermal pad has definitely seen better days, but I dont know if the issue is really heating, or some other ubuntu related issue.
Should i try to replace the thermal paste/pad?
As I say, this computer is good enough for the things i need at home and i feel pretty bad throwing this thing away. Jist wondering if I can squeeze some more simple life out of it and if you guya have any suggestions.

Its the 7811fx laptop by the way.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clansman*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I realize keeping these old machines is definitely for sentimental reasons - I also don't want to spend on a new one for the purposes of skype movies browsing etc. I have a better laptop which I mostly leave at work while this old machine stays at home.
> Yesterday I wiped everything and switched to ubuntu. Strangely, yesterday everything worked well, went on skype, video/sound/connection, everything fine.
> I had not cleaned the fans in a while so after shutting down, I opened the back, removed the heatsink cleaned the fan and sink and stored the computer away.
> Today i try to turn it on, it will load my desktop screen but will shutdown shortly after (as if pulling the cord). Does anyone have any ideas?
> I did not change the thermal paste, and to be honest that blutak looking thermal pad has definitely seen better days, but I dont know if the issue is really heating, or some other ubuntu related issue.
> Should i try to replace the thermal paste/pad?
> As I say, this computer is good enough for the things i need at home and i feel pretty bad throwing this thing away. Jist wondering if I can squeeze some more simple life out of it and if you guya have any suggestions.
> 
> Its the 7811fx laptop by the way.


If you didn't change the thermal paste, get on that. It's a laptop that's nearing the 10-year mark.







Even a desktop needs repasting every couple years.


----------



## Clansman

Yesterday i finally received the thermal paste and the pads.
Sensors before reapplying was about 70°C and the laptop switched off every time after a few minutes and the fan was going crazy.
After applying the paste, sensors read 49° and the computer runs super smoothly. I am very happy with this!!

Thanks for the reply man!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clansman*
> 
> Yesterday i finally received the thermal paste and the pads.
> Sensors before reapplying was about 70°C and the laptop switched off every time after a few minutes and the fan was going crazy.
> After applying the paste, sensors read 49° and the computer runs super smoothly. I am very happy with this!!
> 
> Thanks for the reply man!


Yeah you'd be amazed how much a simple repaste will do to even the shoddiest of laptops. I've repasted garbage Llano APU laptops and it was a night and day difference.


----------



## nitewulf

Has anyone upgraded the wifi card on the P-7811FX? I was thinking of the Intel 7260. I have a mini to full bracket. My question is will the system recognize the on/off switch or do you have to do the tape on pin 20 trick? Other than that, my rig is still used daily although not for gaming. That's being done on my custom-built i9900k desktop. I have other newer laptops too, but just don't want to part with my P-7811FX.


----------



## claymanhb

Holy crap.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BikEarth

Hi Guys 
Had the fx7811 with the 9800m gts 512 since 2008.
now days It still working in my mountain house like streaming device browsing web machine.
Recently I got a bigger uhd monitor because I wanted to enjoy 4k netflix contents but sadly realized the gts 9800m doest support it
Would be possible to replece it whit a 260M for example.
Is there other way to achive my porpouse
Thank


----------



## claymanhb

BikEarth said:


> Hi Guys
> Had the fx7811 with the 9800m gts 512 since 2008.
> now days It still working in my mountain house like streaming device browsing web machine.
> Recently I got a bigger uhd monitor because I wanted to enjoy 4k netflix contents but sadly realized the gts 9800m doest support it
> Would be possible to replece it whit a 260M for example.
> Is there other way to achive my porpouse
> Thank


Not gonna work. Get a roku

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BikEarth

claymanhb said:


> Not gonna work. Get a roku
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


thanks I solved with a mini pc with i7 that have a better gpu of a gateway eventually got my 3840x2160 relolution on my new big monitor)


----------

